# And now we wait....



## bobberbucket

Ughhh the waiting game! We’ve hoped, some of us have prayed ,danced , crossed our fingers,toes and eyes. We have been teased with a thin unfishable layer of ice. And now we wait for the big freeze! These temps better chill out some.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Sadly, patience... especially waiting for hardwater season isn't one of my better virtues


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Sadly, patience... especially waiting for hardwater season isn't one of my better virtues


X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Tell you what, it won't take much to get it all locked and build. Surface temps are still nice and cold so the next 3-4 days of teens at night will build us some great ice. Just need temps to stay below freezing and stabilize to keep it.


----------



## odell daniel

broke through 2.5 inches of ice yesterday at indian with my boat, I was surprised how thick it was at Blackhawk.


----------



## icebucketjohn

3 nights in the teens and we'll be drilling


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

icebucketjohn said:


> 3 nights in the teens and we'll be drilling


Agreed! Let's all pray and do our ice dance that Santa brings the polar vortex!


----------



## RStock521

Fox 8 just said there's some unstability developing in Canada, and they're expecting some serious bouts of cold weather as we head in to the middle of January. Bring it on!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Just looked at the forecast and I'm not happy. I know a lot can change from now until Christmas but right now it's looking like we're going to be waiting in to January... At least Green Bay temps are looking good for a trip up to Dyckesville to do some damage on the whitefish!


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> 3 nights in the teens and we'll be drilling


One night in the teens and two in the 20’s and there will be flat bellies a drilling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Crude

If I remember correctly... the winters of 2013-14 and 2014-15 (which were hard winters that gave us ice into March both seasons) We didn't get good safe ice until after the New Year... I think that 2013-14 winter was also an El Nino year... I would rather a longer ice season than early ice.. I have a good feeling friends!! Tight lines!


----------



## chumthrower

Capt. Crude said:


> If I remember correctly... the winters of 2013-14 and 2014-15 (which were hard winters that gave us ice into March both seasons) We didn't get good safe ice until after the New Year... I think that 2013-14 winter was also an El Nino year... I would rather a longer ice season than early ice.. I have a good feeling friends!! Tight lines!


Agreed. Generally early ice will be a disappointing season.


----------



## Lewzer

https://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/OH/Cleveland#


----------



## doubledipper

Get the boats ready boyz for winter fishing !!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

doubledipper said:


> Get the boats ready boyz for winter fishing !!!!


Your gonna need a heck of an ice breaker Steve!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## Deadeyedeek

flyphisherman said:


>


They been fishing my way for 2 weeks now(3") but my gonades are not that big anymore!!


----------



## odell daniel

Capt. Crude said:


> If I remember correctly... the winters of 2013-14 and 2014-15 (which were hard winters that gave us ice into March both seasons) We didn't get good safe ice until after the New Year... I think that 2013-14 winter was also an El Nino year... I would rather a longer ice season than early ice.. I have a good feeling friends!! Tight lines!





flyphisherman said:


>


this video makes me want to get drunk, screw work, Tom Petty rules


----------



## doubledipper

bobberbucket said:


> Your gonna need a heck of an ice breaker Steve!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steve ? My name is Ron


----------



## bobberbucket

doubledipper said:


> Steve ? My name is Ron


Close enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFG

Lewzer said:


> https://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/OH/Cleveland#


I just gotta laugh...lotta rocket science in this prediction. Might as well said..."some days will be cold, some days it will rain, some days it will snow, and some days the sun will shine.." 

_*Winter will be warmer and rainier than normal, with near-normal snowfall. The coldest periods will be in mid- and late December, early and late January, and early February. The snowiest periods will be in early December, early and late January, early February, and mid-March. April and May will be slightly warmer than normal, with near-normal precipitation. Summer will be cooler and slightly drier than normal. The hottest periods will be in late May, late June, early July, and mid-August. September and October will be drier than normal, with near-normal temperatures.
*_


----------



## Bprice1031

I've been patiently waiting since my first trip ever on the ice last season. Hope to meet you out there somewhere BB.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I've been patiently waiting since my first trip ever on the ice last season. Hope to meet you out there somewhere BB.


You know it bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Overnight ice making temps for at least the next 15 days in the Mansfield area I see. Soon...


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Overnight ice making temps for at least the next 15 days in the Mansfield area I see. Soon...


Fingers crossed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

While I’m waiting for the lake to freeze since I’m still sitting on one deer tag I might as well dust off my muzzle loader for the first time in over 10 years and try to smoke another doe come the beginning of January.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Deer Hairs make great fishing lures & jigs


----------



## TDD11

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Overnight ice making temps for at least the next 15 days in the Mansfield area I see. Soon...


Are we looking at the same forecast? Overnight lows averaging 29.4 in the 12 day forecast for Mansfield that I'm looking at.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Compliments of accuweather app. Anything 32 or below is freezing.... 15 overnight temps with the exception of one but that won’t hurt anything.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Sorry for the double images..


----------



## TDD11

All good. I was hoping for 20°F or colder, those 29 degree nights build ice pretty slowly. 
Wunderground shows:


----------



## Shad Rap

TDD11 said:


> All good. I was hoping for 20°F or colder, those 29 degree nights build ice pretty slowly.
> Wunderground shows:
> View attachment 286579


Especially with 30/40/45 degree day temps...it won't amount to anything overnight...unless it's in the teens...even then the day temps will toast it off...looking like mid to late January for central ohio at the earliest...smaller bodies of water maybe before then...depends on what kinda chances you wanna take I guess.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

It’s just a start.... and you don’t have to have teen temps to make ice. 3-4 days of overnight 12deg or 2 weeks of 25 your getting ice. Throw a 45 day into either one you will still have ice. Once you get a good base this late it’s hard to take off completely. Doesn’t matter to me how as long as we do. Probably no safe ice for me anyway until one or two weeks into Jan hopefully.


----------



## bobberbucket

Little snow falling out my window this morning. Sure wish this forecast would chill out a bit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Looks like it'll be a "NO GO" for the week between Christmas & New Years.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Looks like it'll be a "NO GO" for the week between Christmas & New Years.
> View attachment 286647


It’s looking dismal but we all know how reliable the weather forecast usually is so there’s still hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> Little snow falling out my window this morning. Sure wish this forecast would chill out a bit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man we need a “no like” button for this. Those definitely aren’t ice making temps. That sucks.


----------



## hardwaterfan

10-15 years ago I'd be in absolute agony looking at the forecasts I've seen...I feel for you my ice fishing brothers....I hope you get a chance to do what you love....it's been an unusually warm, snowless start to winter...you never know...the bottom might fall out and there might be ice from jan 7 til April 10....it could be ANYTHING in Ohio. ...I've seen it all...


----------



## bobberbucket

Hopefully that arctic blast gets here sooner than later!  Everyday I wake up bright eyed and hopeful look at the forecast  ughh then depression sets in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

What are you waiting on boys?? I was on ice yesterday with crappie brad. We were smacking crappies!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> What are you waiting on boys?? I was on ice yesterday with crappie brad. We were smacking crappies!!


How far north I gotta drive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

4 hrs 30 min!! Left at 4 am and fished till 5 home by 10:30 pm with a bucket of crappies. It's only for diehard ice fisherman though. Going back up next week.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> 4 hrs 30 min!! Left at 4 am and fished till 5 home by 10:30 pm with a bucket of crappies. It's only for diehard ice fisherman though. Going back up next week.


I’m just a newbie will y’all teach me? If not I’ll have to resort to “plan B” stalk you and fish right up next to you! Won’t even bring my auger cause I know you’ll have plenty of holes to share.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Fish2Win said:


> What are you waiting on boys?? I was on ice yesterday with crappie brad. We were smacking crappies!!


Nice job going after an getting em!


----------



## doubledipper

Fish2Win said:


> 4 hrs 30 min!! Left at 4 am and fished till 5 home by 10:30 pm with a bucket of crappies. It's only for diehard ice fisherman though. Going back up next week.


any pics ?


----------



## stampman60

bobberbucket said:


> Ughhh the waiting game! We’ve hoped, some of us have prayed ,danced , crossed our fingers,toes and eyes. We have been teased with a thin unfishable layer of ice. And now we wait for the big freeze! These temps better chill out some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stampman60

finally found some good ice. started to fire up my auger and a voice from above said "there is no fish under the ice". I said "is that you god" NO it's the arena manager.


----------



## bobberbucket

Maybe the weather gods are starting turn things in our favor!  All of the lows in the forecast with the exception of Thursday have dipped below freezing! Hopefully things are headed in the right direction!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

I’m figuring in about mid January, it’s going start happening, have to get it a together now.. to everyone ,have a safe and good holiday..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Some of the fish from up north with fish to win!


----------



## brad crappie




----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> View attachment 287037
> View attachment 287037


Is this how it went down? 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Is this how it went down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U know it rainbow colored speedos keep everyone away from your hot spots!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> U know it rainbow colored speedos keep everyone away from your hot spots!


 best reply ever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

We got a few overnight teens coming up the 1st and 2nd week of Jan!


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> We got a few overnight teens coming up the 1st and 2nd week of Jan!


We desperately need some single digit nights and days in the low 20s to seal the deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Head up north u wannabe ice thugs! Heading to another secluded public lake in the great state of Michigan!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Another Ohio ZERO day of Ice Fishing during the holidays. ARGHHHHH!!

If we don't get ice soon, I'll definitely head North.


----------



## Lewzer

> Another Ohio ZERO day of Ice Fishing during the holidays. ARGHHHHH!!


I'm heading out to do some fishing at West Branch, Berlin and maybe Milton today. Hopefully the rain holds off till dark. YEA!!!!
I feel for you guys but I'll take the weather we had so far for the rest of the season.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

This forecast sucks. Hard to justify order $200 worth of ice fishing goodies.


----------



## bobberbucket

TDD11 said:


> This forecast sucks. Hard to justify order $200 worth of ice fishing goodies.


The struggle is real!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

No ice for the beginning of the New Year, guess I'll try to kill some ducks and geese instead!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> No ice for the beginning of the New Year, guess I'll try to kill some ducks and geese instead!


I don’t know about the ducks and geese but if I were a 12 pack of highlife I’d be hiding from you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede

Down here I might be waiting a long while. That's why I'm heading to Michigan.


----------



## doubledipper

TDD11 said:


> This forecast sucks. Hard to justify order $200 worth of ice fishing goodies.


I just bought me a $500 Gloomis GLX rod today HAHAHAHA


----------



## doubledipper

brad crappie said:


> U know it rainbow colored speedos keep everyone away from your hot spots!


Those two cowboys (Ice guys) look familiar at Nimmi ?


----------



## Bluegillin'

I am sitting here at my in-laws in Grand Rapids, Michigan. They have a lake behind their house that I usually fish each Christmas. It is 6-8 feet deep and totally wide open this year.


----------



## bobberbucket

doubledipper said:


> I just bought me a $500 Gloomis GLX rod today HAHAHAHA


Well Steve I guess you better winter in Florida this year because that’s how far your gonna have to go to use it! What happened with your old account? Figured you’d be down to hit the foot this winter for some of them slob white crappie.? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tap that bass

This weather will turn in our favor after the first week in January...it’s coming late and staying longer into spring. Cross fingers


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

The Zone Between Softwater & Hardwater
The Zone Between Soft Ice & Safe Ice
The Zone Between Thin Ice & Thick Ice.

_*THE TWILIGHT ZONE.*_

_ 



_


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> The Zone Between Softwater & Hardwater
> The Zone Between Soft Ice & Safe Ice
> The Zone Between Thin Ice & Thick Ice.
> 
> _*THE TWILIGHT ZONE.*_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


I’m ready to enter the ice fishing zone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

While I sit here in agony waiting on the lake to freeze I’ve been browsing some equipment. Anyone have any experience with curved handle rods? Pros/Cons? I’ve been thinking about ordering one of these Neptune rods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the weather still looks to be uncooperative . Hopefully things will shift in our favor in the new year! Hopefully the cold winds will blow from the north bringing that bone chilling teeth chattering knee knocking bitter cold we all love and so desperately need! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Houghton Lakes happening, friends were up thurs-sun and killed em..


----------



## Fish2Win

Went up north yesterday and caught a couple fish. Nothing really to write home about but fun. First picture is me explaining to lovin life that 32 comes after 31‍♂. Second is a nice fat gill and the third is a beautiful steelhead.


----------



## Fish2Win

First pic sunset!! Awesome ending to the day for sure.
Second pic is a rock bass that was yummy um good.
And finally crappie brad multitasking with a nice bluegill in his hand.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Went up north yesterday and caught a couple fish. Nothing really to write home about but fun. First picture is me explaining to lovin life that 32 comes after 31‍. Second is a nice fat gill and the third is a beautiful steelhead.


Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

So... *that's what Ice Fishing looks like*.... I almost forgot.


----------



## stampman60

Ice Fishing God is punishing us with no ice, cause of all the sinners out on the ice. Tearing up parking areas. leaving trash, taking short fish, to many fish. I'll be out next sunday walking on the water if anyone wants to confess their sins. $5.00 per sin. cash only !!!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Happy new everyone! Here’s to ice fishing well into March in 2019!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osmerus

To those wondering. This is a graph of El Nino (red) and La Nina years (Blue). This is the best way to predict ice formation. This year looks to be a moderate el nino. Not good for ice production. Supposed cool down mid January but we will see. Dont have high hopes for good ice this year. Every year we have lots of ice its a La Nina year. Last year, 2013 and 2014 were La Nina years.


----------



## Bprice1031

You may know me a little too well. The highlife did get killed on New Year's Day and one goose met his demise the Saturday before. If this weather keeps up, I might have to put the waders on and hit up a local lake.


----------



## TDD11

I've been using this "warm" weather to map a few more local lakes/ponds with my Lowrance to create maps with CMAP Genesis


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m glad yall are doing something productive! I’m just going stir crazy I should be out fishing with my long rod....But instead I’ve been home pouting about the lack of ice and preparing to head south Friday for some muzzle loader action. Hopefully there will be more fishing and less wishing towards the middle of the month! Even if it’s just limited places even if it’s just the crappy ole zoo at osp I’ll take Anything at this point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You may know me a little too well. The highlife did get killed on New Year's Day and one goose met his demise the Saturday before. If this weather keeps up, I might have to put the waders on and hit up a local lake.


You know there’s a stellar little ditch that’s probably holding enough fish to be very entertaining right now if it’s not flooded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> You know there’s a stellar little ditch that’s probably holding enough fish to be very entertaining right now if it’s not flooded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm familiar with a couple places like your talking about. I think the one place I'm thinking of is probably under water with the torrential downpours we had the other night.


----------



## tsw

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm familiar with a couple places like your talking about. I think the one place I'm thinking of is probably under water with the torrential downpours we had the other night.


----------



## tsw

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm familiar with a couple places like your talking about. I think the one place I'm thinking of is probably under water with the torrential downpours we had the other night.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

*Season 1st Ice Last Ice*
2011-2012 No Ice
2012-2013 1/6/13 2/25/13
2013-2014 12/12/13 3/16/14
2014-2015 11/21/14 2/28/15
2015-2016 1/18/16 2/20/216
2016-2017 12/23/16 1/14/2018
2017-2018 12/16/17 2/13/18


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> *Season 1st Ice Last Ice*
> 2011-2012 No Ice
> 2012-2013 1/6/13 2/25/13
> 2013-2014 12/12/13 3/16/14
> 2014-2015 11/21/14 2/28/15
> 2015-2016 1/18/16 2/20/216
> 2016-2017 12/23/16 1/14/2018
> 2017-2018 12/16/17 2/13/18


I feel like I fished a little in 2011- 2012 maybe twice with mousejam515 at OSP. Either way it was an awful season.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Flat Belly's *always* have a longer ice season than us rotund guys


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Flat Belly's *always* have a longer ice season than us rotund guys


I agree. But usually when there’s that little ice is flat bellies aren’t usually fishing anywhere good so round folks aren’t missing much of anything.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the forecast looks a little better in regards to the low temps that were previously forecasted. Not low enough but looking like we may be headed in the right direction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

I got some new clips and flags for my offshore boards so today I'm putting those on and tomorrow I'm taking the boat out again. I have fished at least once a week since Nov 15th some times twice. My 1st trip last season was Feb 23 and well I'm not really sure when this season ends without ice? Do I start over when the calendar rolls over, when I need a new fishing license? Last Thursday was good if I need to call the last trip of 2018 my last.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> I got some new clips and flags for my offshore boards so today I'm putting those on and tomorrow I'm taking the boat out again. I have fished at least once a week since Nov 15th some times twice. My 1st trip last season was Feb 23 and well I'm not really sure when this season ends without ice? Do I start over when the calendar rolls over, when I need a new fishing license? Last Thursday was good if I need to call the last trip of 2018 my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Might as well keep those boards in the water as long as the lake will allow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianSipe17

Since I can’t ice fish, I took advantage of the sunny day and played on my pond for a couple hours. Since the winds were light, I was able to at least use an ice rod and vex from the boat! The big gills were hungry. I caught about half dozen 9-10” gills, one 10” perch and a handful of the cookie cutter 13-14” bass that I really need to harvest out of there. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Very nice! I walked back to my pond today, and no kidding, a frog jumped into the water.


----------



## crappiedude

Muddy said:


> no kidding, a frog jumped into the water.


I've seen turtles sitting on logs the last few times I've been out fishing.


----------



## BrianSipe17

Wow, I have a million frogs here, but haven't seen or heard any of them lately


----------



## bobberbucket

I saw frogs and a groundhog in central Ohio the past few days. I put the groundhog back to bed permanently didn’t want him jinxing up the coming ice season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

The overnight low temperatures the next seven nights look a lot better than what we have been seeing. It's because I got a hell of a deal on a WS ATAK 140 kayak and planned to use it instead of the Eskimo this coming weekend. Haha. Going to have just enough ice this weekend that I can't kayak fish but not enough to walk on.


----------



## miked913

I fished off Cleveland on 12/20, water 38 degrees, 12/27 water 39.9 and 1/4 it was 42! Ever seen that the last 2 weeks of December and 1st week of January? We not only need below freezing we need single digits and below and little wind. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Those low temps are looking like they are headed in the right direction. I predict we will be a drilling in two weeks or less!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> I predict we will be a drilling in two weeks or less!


I was thinking the same thing last night when I saw the weather forecast. I hope you guys get some ice up that way, I enjoy reading the ice reports.


----------



## flyphisherman

Still WAITING........

Mother Nature has been serving up the Weak sauce.......lets get some winter going


----------



## bobberbucket

We need some of that good teeth chattering bone chilling knee knocking stuff! I’m buttering my wife up to let me buy a one man flip so I don’t gotta lug my big otter around when I’m fishing solo. It’s not an easy sale when the lake is in it’s crappy liquid form.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

A nice dinner at Barberton's Green Diamond may sway her.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> A nice dinner at Barberton's Green Diamond may sway her.


Pregnant women do love good food! I may have to deploy that tactic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

bobberbucket said:


> Those low temps are looking like they are headed in the right direction. I predict we will be a drilling in two weeks or less!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lord I hope so! All your throwback pics and my Facebook memories are driving me crazy!!!


----------



## Outasync

Ive been trying to butter my pregnant wife up for a 1 man flip also but its not going well. It doesnt help that all shes craving is taco bell and donuts! Lol she said my eskimo 2 man pop up is good enough for my solo trips


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Buddy of mine called and ask me to go up to his place on Mitchell Lake, Cadilac.Mich this weekend..I just had a plate replaced in my shoulder, I said "hell ya" only one handed, but not used to spending this much time around the wife! I asked here if she minded, she said "please go, your driving me nuts" ..so here we go!!


FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Lord I hope so! All your throwback pics and my Facebook memories are driving me crazy!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Outasync said:


> Ive been trying to butter my pregnant wife up for a 1 man flip also but its not going well. It doesnt help that all shes craving is taco bell and donuts! Lol she said my eskimo 2 man pop up is good enough for my solo trips


The struggle is real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Imma guarantee ice soon, I just got my boat out of storage and charged the battery to try to fight off The Fishaholic85 Factor (his extravagant purchases of ice equipment caused this warmup).


----------



## swone

...and yeah, I put that eevil right on you!


----------



## hardwaterfan

looks like ice fishermen will finally get a chance in about 7 to 10 days.


----------



## stampman60

Let us be real we need single digits at night low low teens during the day and no wind for at least a week. That will be walking ice.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

swone said:


> ...and yeah, I put that eevil right on you!


 The temptation was too great! I sure as hell wasn't going to be able to buy much next winter having 2 kids now! My days of cool toys is quickly dwindling for at least 18 years... I HAD TO DO SOMETHING!!! lol!!!


----------



## AtticaFish

The temps are looking favorable finally. Nothing above freezing until Sunday. 

The single flips are great, but not much room to move in them once you drill 2 holes and set a flasher down on the ice. I stand the canvas up and use it as a wind shelter half the time. Mine is an el' cheapo FX100 (i added a quality stadium seat) which is nice and light weight at least when there is snow on top. The wider 'ice' area of the EVO 1 or the Wide 1 Inferno would be nice........... but the weight is almost double.


----------



## AtticaFish

stampman60 said:


> Let us be real we need single digits at night low low teens during the day and no wind for at least a week. That will be walking ice.


It will go quicker than that i think if the snow stays away. I was fishing a large/deep upground the other night for walleye and there was skim ice forming. The water temps are very close to freezing now.


----------



## Capt. Crude

There was skim ice on an East Harbor marina this past Saturday while I was fishing from the docks.. the water temps are where they need to be!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

stampman60 said:


> Let us be real we need single digits at night low low teens during the day and no wind for at least a week. That will be walking ice.


No way! below freezing daytime temps and low 20's to teens at night will lock it up. May take 5 days instead of 2 with those temps, but this water is ready to freeze at any moment. You need to understand that those surface temps are still very cold from the below average November temps and cold temps we've gotten so far. My neighborhood pond locks up with skim ice every night we get temps in the low 30's-high 20's in one night and it's a 2 acre pond.


----------



## bobberbucket

I agree we need some serious cold for the masses to be able to fish everywhere. But I know if the forecast holds some of us will be fishing limited ares with a smile on our faces!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> I agree we need some serious cold for the masses to be able to fish everywhere. But I know if the forecast holds some of us will be fishing limited ares with a smile on our faces!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m petitioning to change your screen name to bobberbuckandaquarter. Most of us aren’t a size 2 dress anymore so we need a little more ice, although I will float much better than you if we do go in, so I have that going for me . Which is nice.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I’m petitioning to change your screen name to bobberbuckandaquarter. Most of us aren’t a size 2 dress anymore so we need a little more ice, although I will float much better than you if we do go in, so I have that going for me . Which is nice.


gonna have to change it to bobberbuck45 if I keep sitting around the house getting fat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I saw a picture of myself online the other day and I said how fat I looked, and the person that posted it very nicely said the camera adds 10 pounds, and I asked why they took the picture with six cameras


----------



## hardwaterfan

I never understood the "no wind" theory. I think you're cooling the water near the surface faster even if the turbulence keeps ice from forming. Then once the wind does stop, bam you're on 4" in a few days. Water is a very strong heat sink. An analogy as to how I see it in my mind: trying to drive a nail...do you lightly tap it with a paint stick or do you whack it with a hammer....that's jmo though, I could be wrong.


----------



## miked913

The coldest nights are calm and clear. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> The coldest nights are calm and clear.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I agree but sure seems like once it locks up a few cold nights with howling winds really help thicken things up. Maybe it’s all in my head ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

miked913 said:


> The coldest nights are calm and clear.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


That's cool, but I don't think that cold affects the water as much as a cold, windy night.


----------



## hardwaterfan

Water is a strong heat sink. meaning it doesn't want to change temperature easily. It can absorb a ton of heat or cold. Thats why its used in power plants and vehicles to cool them down. You can gently kiss it with a little cold air...or you can blast that cold air into it with wind.


----------



## miked913

I love how everyone thinks that wind makes it colder, 32 degrees is the same even with a 50 mph wind it's still only 32 degrees. It's no colder than the temp. Calm clear nights make the best black clear ice. I'm not making this up it's science.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

You're missing the point. When the water is turbulent, roiling around...more of that top water is exposed to that bitter cold. It won't freeze right there...but when the water calms down and crystallizes the ice will be thicker, faster.


----------



## hardwaterfan

miked913 said:


> I love how everyone thinks that wind makes it colder, 32 degrees is the same even with a 50 mph wind it's still only 32 degrees. It's no colder than the temp. Calm clear nights make the best black clear ice. I'm not making this up it's science.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Also, I'm just one person, I'm not "everyone".


----------



## miked913

hardwaterfan said:


> You're missing the point. When the water is turbulent, roiling around...more of that top water is exposed to that bitter cold. It won't freeze right there...but when the water calms down and crystallizes the ice will be thicker, faster.


You made my point exactly "it has to calm down":thanks 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

miked913 said:


> I love how everyone thinks that wind makes it colder, 32 degrees is the same even with a 50 mph wind it's still only 32 degrees. It's no colder than the temp. Calm clear nights make the best black clear ice. I'm not making this up it's science.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Totally agree with what you said....it'll make SKIM ice faster


----------



## hardwaterfan

miked913 said:


> You made my point exactly "it has to calm down":thanks
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Of course it has to calm down...bro I think we're sort of on the same page....maybe if we were having this discussion in person it would make more sense...tight lines...


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> I love how everyone thinks that wind makes it colder, 32 degrees is the same even with a 50 mph wind it's still only 32 degrees. It's no colder than the temp. Calm clear nights make the best black clear ice. I'm not making this up it's science.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Don’t come up in here making sense with your science  most of us cave dwelling knuckle dragging ice fishermen practice witchcraft and do magical dances to make the lake freeze! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

bobberbucket said:


> Don’t come up in here making sense with your science  most of us cave dwelling knuckle dragging ice fishermen practice witchcraft and do magical dances to make the lake freeze!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Ohio nothing works...it either is, or it aint....but have fun tryin....speakin of which...whatever happened to Big Daddy and his ice dance?


----------



## bobberbucket

hardwaterfan said:


> In Ohio nothing works...it either is, or it aint....but have fun tryin....speakin of which...whatever happened to Big Daddy and his ice dance?


I know he’s still around I saw him at the bait shop a couple times last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

It will be here soon... really soon. 7-10 days. Maybe sooner.


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> It will be here soon... really soon. 7-10 days. Maybe sooner.


I stepped out the door a minute ago to take the trash out burrrrrrrr it’s cold! I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Knowing BBDave, he'll be lugging a spud bar to OSP checking the ice by Thursday afternoon.... I'll be right behind him, but certainly NOT on the ice. Falling in there last season changed my thoughts...just a tad about early ice.


----------



## swone

If only we had a scientist available...I have always thought that the wind kept ice from forming, based on an assumption that it acts like a huge flock of geese that keeps the water open, but as I write that I realize how stupid it sounds. I am intrigued by HWF’s “convection” theory because I can also imagine how that would work. I have a friend that has a degree in physics and I am going to get his opinion. Mostly because I’m bored. Because there’s no ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Knowing BBDave, he'll be lugging a spud bar to OSP checking the ice by Thursday afternoon.... I'll be right behind him, but certainly NOT on the ice. Falling in there last season changed my thoughts...just a tad about early ice.


John you know me too well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

You'll only have to look at lake Erie to know what wind does for ice formation.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

BBD moved, so he’ll be at Palm Road. Today. Bobber$1/4


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> BBD moved, so he’ll be at Palm Road. Today. Bobber$1/4


shhhh I was saving that 3ft deep honey hole for myself! I didn’t move that far I’ll still be lurking my usual haunts around portage and nimi as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> You'll only have to look at lake Erie to know what wind does for ice formation.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk












Google said



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I couldn’t remember why the initials BBD seemed so familiar so I googled it and went down memory lane with Bell Biv Devoe. Did I mention that I may be bored? Because there’s no ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 288743
> I couldn’t remember why the initials BBD seemed so familiar so I googled it and went down memory lane with Bell Biv Devoe. Did I mention that I may be bored? Because there’s no ice.


I think the first year I met you on the ice you mentioned that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Now the real question is: will googling science or hip-hop/r&b groups from the 80s make the water freeze faster?


----------



## swone

Googled both at the same time but google avoided the question and gave me more to worry about. IS THE WATER TOO COLD TO FREEZE NOW?!?


----------



## bobberbucket

Here we have an answer that supports miked913’s theory wind chill will not cause the water temperature to be less than the air. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

All this science makes my head spin. I’ll stick to witchcraft and magic dances!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

View attachment 288747


Here we have Mike D and Ad-rock. R.I.P. MCA


----------



## swone

And if you are wondering why I posted a picture of the two surviving beastie boys it has clearly been established that science has not yet determined the link between freezing water and 80s hip-hop


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> And if you are wondering why I posted a picture of the two surviving beastie boys it has clearly been established that science has not yet determined the link between freezing water and 80s hip-hop


Maybe we should ask the owl from the sucker commercials?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Also you said Mike D so it made me wonder what he’s up to these days. Because I’m bored. Because there’s no ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Also you said Mike D so it made me wonder what he’s up to these days. Because I’m bored. Because there’s no ice.


We’re all bored! I was looking at my Facebook memories I was on skeeter two years ago today cooking deer steaks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

On this day in history: two years ago I caught these frisky perch at Mogadore


----------



## bobberbucket

Exactly a year ago I was slamming dink’s at OSP. Wish I was there feeding the bird right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

What a bunch of good posts today. Thanks for the laughs. Working on my voodoo witchcraft ice dance currently


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> What a bunch of good posts today. Thanks for the laughs. Working on my voodoo witchcraft ice dance currently


Bill I need you to catch me a black cat, a snapping turtle toe add a pinch of gunpowder bam  the lake will freeze!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Bill I need you to catch me a black cat, a snapping turtle toe add a pinch of gunpowder bam  the lake will freeze!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you forgot the air of a dolphin's queef.


----------



## RStock521

LOL THanks for the laughs this morning guys. We need ice baaddddd!! We're all losing our minds!


----------



## Bprice1031

RStock521 said:


> LOL THanks for the laughs this morning guys. We need ice baaddddd!! We're all losing our minds!


We can't lose what we've never had.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Bill I need you to catch me a black cat, a snapping turtle toe add a pinch of gunpowder bam  the lake will freeze!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got all of these taken care of.



swone said:


> you forgot the air of a dolphin's queef.


This one is going to be hard to come by.


----------



## bobberbucket

I Think the dolphins queef did the trick! It’s a snowing & blowing something awful over here in Brimfield.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

Weather chart for January showing last year's temps. Had some good ice making weather the first week of January and a record low on the 7th.


----------



## icebucketjohn

It's a little colder out there!!


----------



## AtticaFish

Lewzer said:


> Weather chart for January..........
> 
> View attachment 288783


Interesting to look at the record highs and lows. Almost 1/3 of the record high temps come from the last 30 years. Only 2 low temp records set in that same time frame. On an up note, just checked NOAA and they have the next day above freezing pushed back until Monday now.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Waiting for Ice to Form:


----------



## Bprice1031

How about a 90's hip hop band?










Because this is what it's like at my house dealing with these three woman. Please have mercy on us mighty ice goods.


----------



## swone

Tears in my eyes, someone gets me, sniff.


----------



## swone

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/media/dscf5568.2980/ 

I just realized this post was from this date in 2010, that was a special day.


----------



## bobberbucket

Current view at highland road and rt8 in Macedonia.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

THAT'S A BEAUTIFUL SITE!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s 22 with fairly heavy snow falling at my house. I can feel that special bite in the air! Charge up your vexilars fellas it’s about to go down!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Both my flashers and auger are charged and ready to go! Sleds packed now i just need good ice on pymie!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Working on some interior lighting later this evening on the 1-man flip I recently picked up.

My luck will be that when we finally get good ice...that will be the week I got work in Atlanta...and I may have to stay over a weekend for that job .


----------



## bobberbucket

Lil' Rob said:


> Working on some interior lighting later this evening on the 1-man flip I recently picked up.
> 
> My luck will be that when we finally get good ice...that will be the week I got work in Atlanta...and I may have to stay over a weekend for that job .


Don’t worry it will be nice and frozen till mid March!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

bobberbucket said:


> Google said
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you. Just blast it with cold for a few days...then let it settle....that's the best, fastest, way to make ice that you can walk on...that was the only point I was trying to make. I've seen it. Its been windy and cold so....it'll be only a few days where risk taking, light guys will start to take their chances. Myself, in the past, I've walked on 2 inches of clear....it's just not fun though...because you can see it....and looking at how thin of a solid surface you're on....one time on a crystal clear 2 at nimi someone walked up to me and I told him get the ☝away from me....I walked off dry that day but as I get older I won't take that risk anymore....


----------



## hardwaterfan

I know you're all, well some of you, are gonna push it....all I have to say is be careful. Keep a stack of fresh towels in your vehicle. the best thing to have is some fresh towels to somewhat dry off, and to sit on while you're driving home....crank up the heat....you'll be allright...


----------



## miked913

I've been ice fishing and trapping for over 40 years. I have been through the ice dozens of times over the years sometimes only up to the marble bag sometimes my beard got wet, I have had hip & chest waders on with heavy pack basket on my back, I've had Carhartt full suits on. Not once did I think "that was fun" but I've always made it back home and never thought of quitting for more than a minute or 2 usually laugh on the way home. But the stack of towels is definitely solid advise.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

Now you guys got me thinkin back....for you younger guys...avoid areas that were broken up and refrozen....I remember one time at mosquito....it was a fun day....I was walking back to my truck at 305....main lake was locked up, good, solid 3 or 4, ice singing....I walked accross a patch of early ice that was broken up but had resolidified. ...I must have hit a seam or something ...I went through....I got out...got away from the hole....looked back...all my gear was all around the hole. ...I thought oh this is great...how am I supposed to get my stuff...luckily I was able to carefully grab my stuff from around the hole I made....I remember, my jeans froze solid....it was 17 degrees, windy....I was shivering so bad I could barely drive.....luckily I had a stack of towels and a warm truck.......I understand the love, but be careful my brothers...Ma Nature is a B..Worse than my ex wife...


----------



## hardwaterfan

miked913 said:


> I've been ice fishing and trapping for over 40 years. I have been through the ice dozens of times over the years sometimes only up to the marble bag sometimes my beard got wet, I have had hip & chest waders on with heavy pack basket on my back, I've had Carhartt full suits on. Not once did I think "that was fun" but I've always made it back home and never thought of quitting for more than a minute or 2 usually laugh on the way home. But the stack of towels is definitely solid advise.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I hear you bro...we are Winter Warriors....nothing less...the Ultimate Warrior....there is no human that can defeat a winter survivor...


----------



## hardwaterfan

Winter Soldier...there is no creature on Earth stronger than you...


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## icebucketjohn

My Spud Bar was loaded into the truck after work today..


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve been in the drink twice....I’m not proud of it and do not wish to repeat. once only waist deep and once clean over my head in the dark that one nearly got me. If it weren’t for a friend grabbing me by the back of my collar and dragging me up on the ice I probably wouldn’t be here today. Thankfully I had a Change of clothes in my truck my friend retrieved them for me while I waited In the shanty. Funny thing is I changed clothes and we fished for 4 more hours afterwards. This was back before I really knew about safety gear back when I first started ice fishing we myself & the guys I learned the sport with took a lot of bad advice from bait shop experts who turned out to be morons. Fun scary times but we’re still here and still fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

_*LOOKIN' NICE OUT THERE!!!*_


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> _*LOOKIN' NICE OUT THERE!!!*_


I’m loving it!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Gosh dang Facebook memories getting me all wired up for this ice again today! One year ago I was doing the thing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek

bobberbucket said:


> Gosh dang Facebook memories getting me all wired up for this ice again today! One year ago I was doing the thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Lord, please give these guys ice..I am worried that they will start jumping of bridges and stuff! Hang in there guys..its commin!


----------



## bobberbucket

Deadeyedeek said:


> Dear Lord, please give these guys ice..I am worried that they will start jumping of bridges and stuff! Hang in there guys..its commin!


I had to call the crisis hotline 3 times to make it through the night! Thanks for the prayers we will take all the help we can get! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You know I was just thinking if it were frozen right now we would be complaining about the snow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> You know I was just thinking if it were frozen right now we would be complaining about the snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right there BB. I'm sure you're going to be making your rounds today looking for some hardwater. When you find some make sure you share the gps coordinates.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

bobberbucket said:


> I had to call the crisis hotline 3 times to make it through the night! Thanks for the prayers we will take all the help we can get!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya my buddy called the suicide hotline and told them he was contemplating taking his own life because there was no ice..they put him on hold for 5minutes, and came back and said they discussed it and decided he was doing the right thing!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You're right there BB. I'm sure you're going to be making your rounds today looking for some hardwater. When you find some make sure you share the gps coordinates.


I’m gonna take a drive but I’m not gonna finding any hard water likely. I’m just gonna be lookin for places that are skimming up tracking how those areas freeze so when it’s walkable I’ll know where to start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Bobber if your man enough I'll take you up north and show you the ropes.
Let me know


----------



## miked913

I'm gonna take a drive to Novi and check it out.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Novi mi is still wide open as of now. Maybe in week or so but not now.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Bobber if your man enough I'll take you up north and show you the ropes.
> Let me know


I wish I were! But with this baby coming in a few weeks the warden won’t let me stray too far.‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Current weather at Home and Tallmadge Ave.


----------



## bobberbucket

currently 20 degrees and still snowing in Brimfield. Also moggy is wide open no skim yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

...about no ice...


----------



## miked913

Just got back from running beaver traps, no solid ice to speak of but quite a bit of slush 1-2" thick, you could walk right through it, no walking on water yet....

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Keep those updates coming!! Hopefully we get safe ice this winter!


----------



## kit carson

Should start to skim over tonight


----------



## chaunc

Need that heavy wind to die down.


----------



## AtticaFish

I have to wait on customers here in my store occasionally and they often like to complain about how cold it is outside. Sometime i really want to just shake them and ask them if they know they actually live in Northern Ohio????  It is supposed to get cold this time of year dang it!

My pond had skim ice / slush built up on the South end when i left for work this morning. Wind is going to lay down to light & variable tomorrow. Should lock the pond in and maybe even the small reservoir by me. They keep pushing back any above 32° temps..... now till Tuesday.


----------



## swone

chaunc said:


> Need that heavy wind to die down.


Actually, we covered that yesterday, but the information may have gotten lost in a bunch of random silliness.



bobberbucket said:


> Google said
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Actually, we covered that yesterday, but the information may have gotten lost in a bunch of random silliness.












But then there’s this so chaunc May be right.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

You guys have to be happy...this weather sucks


----------



## hardwaterfan

Silliness...really. ...I thought we were brothers.....

JK bro. ....as long as you include Crazy Eddy aka hardwaterfan....


----------



## hardwaterfan

crappiedude said:


> You guys have to be happy...this weather sucks


I have nothing but love for my hard water brothers but my mind is firmly in south beach.


----------



## Ohiobassmaster

Looking like we might get lucky and have some ice by Monday sadly I leave to go back to college Saturday now I'm just hoping it will stick around till I can make it back up here


----------



## AtticaFish

hardwaterfan said:


> ......................my mind is firmly in south beach..................


Just picture the snow as white sand and all is good...........


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> You guys have to be happy...this weather sucks


We’re stoked!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Look at those lows getting lower! Monday-Tuesday I’ll be putting my vex in the truck hitting the bait store. I’ll bet I’ll find somewhere fishable by then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I'm getting ready for work right now. This sucks!


----------



## swone

hardwaterfan said:


> Silliness...really. ...I thought we were brothers.....
> 
> JK bro. ....as long as you include Crazy Eddy aka hardwaterfan....


We are definitely brothers! I was referring more to my posts attempting to link 80’s hip hop with ice formation...I also at one point suggested that the water may be too cold to freeze. Because I’m bored. Because there’s no ice. Yet...


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm getting ready for work right now. This sucks!


Thanks for taking one for the team buddy! Someone has to go to work it might as well be you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> We are definitely brothers! I was referring more to my posts attempting to link 80’s hip hop with ice formation...I also at one point suggested that the water may be too cold to freeze. Because I’m bored. Because there’s no ice. Yet...


Key word YET!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

PLX including OSP & Nimmy were wide open late yesterday afternoon, (Thursday 1/10)., Hopefully we got ice formation Thursday night


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> PLX including OSP & Nimmy were wide open late yesterday afternoon, (Thursday 1/10)., Hopefully we got ice formation Thursday night


I’ll bet it’s getting a little skimmy out there now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Saturday is definitely out for me. Sunday is highly doubtful but & Monday & Tuesday may be doable. I'll be driving around PLX checking the ice with my Spud Bar and stopping at the local bait shops: Portage Lakes Bait & Tackle, PipeRack, Long Lake Bait & Tackle


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Saturday is definitely out for me. Sunday is highly doubtful but & Monday & Tuesday may be doable. I'll be driving around PLX checking the ice with my Spud Bar and stopping at the local bait shops: Portage Lakes Bait & Tackle, PipeRack, Long Lake Bait & Tackle


I’ll bet jerry is closed at long lake. I should give him a ring and see if he’s gonna be open this winter. One thing about the pipe rack is they are always open when they say they will be and they almost always have bait. Unlike party line which is usually a waste of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Jerry's Long Lake Bait & Tackle is OPEN


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Jerry's Long Lake Bait & Tackle is OPEN


That’s good news! I know some years he closed for winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

You know it’s close when we’re figuring out where to get bait!!!


----------



## swone

Did anyone else name their spud bar Spuds Mackenzie? Probably just me...


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 288937
> 
> 
> Did anyone else name their spud bar Spuds Mackenzie? Probably just me...


I’ve got a 1986 spuds Mackenzie lamp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

If there was some ice, I would've been sick today.


----------



## swone

Campground Bay


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nice Pic Swone. Thanks for sharing.

It's getting very very close.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Campground Bay
> 
> View attachment 288947


Oh buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

I checked mutiple farm ponds around. Most have a thin layer of ice on. Almost a inch. 0.5 to the top was gray slush ice, probably from the snow, bottom half was solid ice. I love checking the weather app to see the temps drop a little more than the previous day hahahahaha


----------



## Lewzer

Our pond here at work is ice covered. It has a windmill aerator too. This is Brecksville.
Damn geese are on the shore. No open water and no open grass. Ha! Hopefully they will move on now.
Saturday we are supposed to get about 0.5" of snow in Cleveland area 2"+ Akron south. That won't make you ice guys happy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lewzer said:


> Our pond here at work is ice covered. It has a windmill aerator too. This is Brecksville.
> Damn geese are on the shore. No open water and no open grass. Ha! Hopefully they will move on now.
> Saturday we are supposed to get about 0.5" of snow in Cleveland area 2"+ Akron south. That won't make you ice guys happy.


Hopefully that 2”+ is less and hopefully it gets windy and blows it off the Ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Looked out the back window and the stupid sun is out! That thing needs to go away for a few months!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

AtticaFish said:


> Just picture the snow as white sand and all is good...........


Beleive me I'm picturing something ....a single guy ready to tear up ....guys, they have a nude beach there....you know I have to....just to say I did....bucket list, ya know...I'm pushing 50 so...yeah...I'm the hardwaterfan you never really wanted to know....I did it before. .. because I fell through the ice once near a popular sled riding hill....

In all seriousness I'm sorry for my silly posts and I hope you true hard water fans get a chance to do what you crave.


----------



## Capt. Crude




----------



## Capt. Crude

Man I hope this forecast is accurate friends!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Capt. Crude said:


> Man I hope this forecast is accurate friends!!!!


Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

. 

Forecast is looking even better this morning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Most likely will take a drive around PLX field observing ice formation and maybe spudding OSP, Nimmy & North.

If the ice is looking good, I'm planning on taking a day off next week to start the season. Monday is out due to obligations, but Tues thru Friday is open if we have ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Most likely will take a drive around PLX field observing ice formation and maybe spudding OSP, Nimmy & North.
> 
> If the ice is looking good, I'm planning on taking a day off next week to start the season. Monday is out due to obligations, but Tues thru Friday is open if we have ice.


I don’t think you’ll have to worry about having ice! We may not be fishing everywhere but we will certainly be fishing some places by Tuesday if not Monday. It’s finally our time Hooray!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

will all this snow screw up the ice? Temps looking real nice this next week and weekend! I’m concerned about all this snow thou


----------



## bobberbucket

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> will all this snow screw up the ice? Temps looking real nice this next week and weekend! I’m concerned about all this snow thou


It could. By screwing it up i mean it cold put off fishing until Wednesday or Thursday if it gets thick and slows ice formation. Hopefully if it snows a bunch the will pick up and blow that trash off the ice! We’re watching the snow closely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

But as far as it ruining the ice doubtful with the forecasted temps. Might slow us down but it ain’t gonna stop the show!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

The extended 15 day forecast looks AWESOME! Of course, I leave for Miami tomorrow for a week and when I get back, 1/25 I'm leaving for Green Bay to chase some whitefish! Looking like we should have a great month of February here! May even get a chance to hit the Erie harbors and marinas for perch and steel!


----------



## bobberbucket

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> The extended 15 day forecast looks AWESOME! Of course, I leave for Miami tomorrow for a week and when I get back, 1/25 I'm leaving for Green Bay to chase some whitefish! Looking like we should have a great month of February here! May even get a chance to hit the Erie harbors and marinas for perch and steel!


Enjoy your workcation I’ll be here keeping the ice cold!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally15

swone said:


> View attachment 288977


Hey buddy I got a new phone and lost contacts msg me your phone number bud


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

bobberbucket said:


> Enjoy your workcation I’ll be here keeping the ice cold!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call me crazy, but I'd rather be here on the ice! I do plan on hopefully adding 2 new species to my list while I'm down there. Peacock bass and tilapia! Or maybe a snakehead. You never know what's in those ponds and canals!


----------



## miked913

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Call me crazy, but I'd rather be here on the ice! I do plan on hopefully adding 2 new species to my list while I'm down there. Peacock bass and tilapia! Or maybe a snakehead. You never know what's in those ponds and canals!


I hear ya! We are going in about a month, I already books a fresh water hopefully for peacock bass (bucket list for my wife) I on the hand would love to catch a clown knife fish. Also booked an inshore salt trip on that one hopefully getting into snook.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## midoh39

Still hesitant about the big lake freezing but if this weather keeps up
Highs in the low 20’s (allegedly) next weekend should hopefully make the harbors fishable!


----------



## miked913

Unfortunately, I doubt wide spread lake Erie ice will happen, most years when we have good ice, next weekend MLK weekend is typically when it is in full swing, we're a far cry from that, I have friends in their boats today and Iwas just out a week ago.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieEye

I checked the reservoirs around fostoria this morning. Reservoir 5 had a skim covering about half the reservoir. Reservoir 6, veterans memorial, was wide open. It looks like reservoirs 1 and 4 should be safe sometime in the near future. Res 1 was completely iced over and res 4 had a couple spots open but was for the most part iced over. Really hoping to get on res 6 this year but only time will tell if I can. Would love to see a week with highs in the teens and lows around zero but that's looking doubtful this season.


----------



## midoh39

I’ll swing by east harbor tomorrow tomorrow, it was starting to skim over this afternoon around the edges.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the snow has stopped that’s a good thing! From what I can see we didn’t get hit too awful hard over my way. I know the plx area took a bigger hit hopefully it doesn’t slow things down too much over there. Only got a couple inches here which shouldn’t cause much issue. I’ll be taking a serious look for somewhere fishable tomorrow.  I’m loving the low temps forecasted for next weekend our time is coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Yep, today (Sunday, 1/13) is certainly a NO GO. Give it a little more time.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Yep, today (Sunday, 1/13) is certainly a NO GO. Give it a little more time.


I’m gonna go down and beg the lake like a love struck high school boy! 

“ come on baby just freeze up a little bit just a little more come on just give me enough to stand on”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Not sure if I'll do a drive & check today of PLX, but if I do, I'll post pics and hopefully spud test some areas. (Unfortunately, the ice was too thin to do so yesterday).


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

I checked a few ponds yesterday but geese were really bad and ice was almost slush. But i live in central west of columbus so my conditions might be a little different than all your guys reports. We got 4-5 inches of snow yesterday.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Not sure if I'll do a drive & check today of PLX, but if I do, I'll post pics and hopefully spud test some areas. (Unfortunately, the ice was too thin to do so yesterday).


If you go spudding be safe & wear your floating pants my friend! I know your exceptionally experienced and that you know that death could be lurking just under the snow. I really dislike snow cover for first ice like you said to me yesterday it’s hard to read! 

Also I find that snow cover gives somewhat of a false sense of security I’ve caught myself numerous times getting careless pushing further than I should without checking as often as I should. Snow cover on first ice can be a dangerous/ deadly game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I checked a few ponds yesterday but geese were really bad and ice was almost slush. But i live in central west of columbus so my conditions might be a little different than all your guys reports. We got 4-5 inches of snow yesterday.


With your geographic location I’d wait to do any serious ice testing until next weekend. Things take a little longer to lock up in your area from my experience. But I’d definitely keep watching pay attention to where it freezes first and how it freezes that will help you when you get your first ice you’ll know the best area to set out from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

I’ll be spudding a few ponds today in Aurora/Hudson area. Going to be extremely careful with the snow cover as mentioned. I sure do like to see what I’m stepping on. It’s going to be much harder to read and judge. Good thing is with both ponds is that I can check a few areas without going over 3-4 feet deep. I have safety gear all with me, towels, blankets, extra clothes in the truck and a trusted fishing partner with me. If I’m lucky I might get to poke a hole today. Next weekend looking much better for some of the bigger bodies of water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> I’ll be spudding a few ponds today in Aurora/Hudson area today. Going to be extremely careful with the snow cover as mentioned. I sure do like to see what I’m stepping on. It’s going to be much harder to read and judge. Good thing is with both ponds is that I can check a few areas without going over 3-4 feet deep. I have safety gear all with me, towels, blankets, extra clothes in the truck and a trusted fishing partner with me. If I’m lucky I might get to poke a hole today. Next weekend looking much better for some of the bigger bodies of water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck man trust that spud! Please let us know what you find! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

I’ll report back with the results! Hopefully they didn’t get as much snow as the PLX area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

bobberbucket said:


> Good luck man trust that spud! Please let us know what you find!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In SPUD we trust 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> In SPUD we trust
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It will save your life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Checked two ponds this morning Hudson/aurora area, 1-2 acres in size. Both 100% locked in with a few inches of snow on top. Both not fishable with the ice around 1-1.5 inches thick. The sun today should take care of some of the snow to build the ice during the week. Getting closer.....


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> Checked two ponds this morning Hudson/aurora area, 1-2 acres in size. Both 100% locked in with a few inches of snow on top. Both not fishable with the ice around 1-1.5 inches thick. The sun today should take care of some of the snow to build the ice during the week. Getting closer.....


Thanks for the report! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

2.5” white ice at palm road! Maybe tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianSipe17

the crappy thing is we are going to have white ice on top now.


----------



## midoh39

East harbor still majority open water due to the northeast wind


----------



## AtticaFish

My pond has 1.5 of decent looking ice under about .5 of white. Even separated with a layer of water. The big reservoir here was about 95% covered yesterday with a bunch of geese in the open hole. The small reservoir might be worth checking by mid week. Here is the big res yesterday........


----------



## ErieEye

AtticaFish said:


> My pond has 1.5 of decent looking ice under about .5 of white. Even separated with a layer of water. The big reservoir here was about 95% covered yesterday with a bunch of geese in the open hole. The small reservoir might be worth checking by mid week. Here is the big res yesterday........
> 
> View attachment 289321


That looks way better than fostoria did today. There's more open water now than we had 2 days ago. Wind is killing us.


----------



## whiskerchaser

As of this afternoon my local waters were still open hopefully wind will calm and allow the water to freeze. I'd say I'm still week And half away from walking on ice here


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s fabulous outside this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Right! Clear cold and calm, ice making weather! Sorry I had to...

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Right! Clear cold and calm, ice making weather! Sorry I had to...
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


 But the wind helped it get here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

My vex is charged my gear shack,heater,spud,poles etc are loaded in the truck. It might just be wishful thinking but I’m gonna try and get out somewhere today! I know I could for sure fish palm road but I’m gonna save that as the last option ice fishing in 3feet of water really isn’t my thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

BBD, I hope you aren't going solo. Your venturing days onto thin ICE are are getting less & less with you soon becoming a daddy again. 
_*DON'T DO STUPID*_


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> BBD, I hope you aren't going solo. Your venturing days onto thin ICE are are getting less & less with you soon becoming a daddy again.
> _*DON'T DO STUPID*_


I’ll be as safe as I can. I know it’s risky business but as of right now I’m rolling solo as usual.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I was invited, but since I weigh twice as much, I’m going to be hoping for a safe return for bobberbuckandaquarter. He’s really good with a spud, I would follow him


----------



## miked913

swone said:


> I was invited, but since I weigh twice as much, I’m going to be hoping for a safe return for bobberbuckandaquarter. He’s really good with a spud, I would follow him


I'm pretty sure he invited you to go 1st? I'm just guessing, not saying that I have or have not done that myself 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll be as safe as I can. I know it’s risky business but as of right now I’m rolling solo as usual.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I expect quality fish porn for my lunch time viewing pleasure.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I expect quality fish porn for my lunch time viewing pleasure.


I make no promises.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Forecast looks great for a long time now for making ice, if the forecast holds up. Only negative is possible big snowstorm this weekend, which could insulate the ice. Hopefully, the storm goes south.


----------



## bobberbucket

Set up on 2” let’s see what’s biting











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Be careful and send pics LOL!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

*2" of ICE in about 8.5fow*


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Set up on 2” let’s see what’s biting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see the vex is working.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I see the vex is working.


Not Necessary tho I’m site fishing in 7fow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scum_Frog

Stay safe!!! Everyone of us is jealous! LOL.....next wknd boys we will be ice fishing all over "besides erie" patience its actually going to happen!


----------



## bobberbucket

Nothing but dink’s but I’m loving life on the water!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

You are the man, shitty day of work thinking of how lucky you are to be on some hardwater. Doesn't matter if they are dinks damn good practice, be safe!!!!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Local marinas here in Mentor/fairport/Eastlake are locked up.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Time to wrap up my soft water gear, tarp the puddle jumper and get my ice gear ready. Next week should be good on the north end of Skeeter.


----------



## Kyle cattarin

Going out scouting tonight. I’ll post back and let you guys know what I find. Also, for anyone brace enough to go out, please be safe and take full precaution. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Nothing but dink’s but I’m loving life on the water!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Stay safe!


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 5 it was great being back on the water! Caught some dink gills and a couple good redear.. moved around some with what good ice I had to work with trying to find some hot action. But it was pretty much the same story everywhere I’d see a fish catch it and a while later I’d catch another. The Wouldn’t hang around long but we’re cooperative! Looking forward to getting out again tomorrow might try a different location.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MogadoreRez87

Went to palm bout 20mins ago. Saw some holes drilled. Ice was 2in at the most.


----------



## bobberbucket

I was at C-5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle cattarin

Checked around Nimi. Only ice good enough to fish was at the campgrounds. Checked the docks off of south main by woodies. 2-3 inches. Going to osp next.


----------



## icebucketjohn

BBD: Where's the Stogie & Ash Tray?


----------



## kit carson

Just left marks with 250 waxies it's just about go time


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> BBD: Where's the Stogie & Ash Tray?


Tomorrow there will be a stogie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

I’ll be on the ice hopefully Thursday morning. Mosquito this weekend possibly if I can get out of current plans. Sometimes haveing a girlfriend that doesn’t understand my fishin addiction totally sucks. She’s complaining about how selfish I am when it comes to fishing. Lol


----------



## miked913

allwayzfishin said:


> I’ll be on the ice hopefully Thursday morning. Mosquito this weekend possibly if I can get out of current plans. Sometimes haveing a girlfriend that doesn’t understand my fishin addiction totally sucks. She’s complaining about how selfish I am when it comes to fishing. Lol


Better get rid of that one while it's just girlfriend! Trust me

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle cattarin

Ended up going to osp and the new state park. I could only find roughly 1.5 -2 inches there. Went there the new state park. Checked the beach. It had .5 of clear ice. I feel as if the beach area freezes up and gets thick enough, that would be a good spot to try out. Checked the boat ramp as well and there was 2.5-3. Going out tomorrow to check some ponds and maybe drill some holes tomorrow as well.


----------



## Shad Rap

miked913 said:


> Better get rid of that one while it's just girlfriend! Trust me
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Lol...she'll take everything and he'll be living in the hot tent...


----------



## hardwaterfan

bobberbucket said:


> Set up on 2” let’s see what’s biting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great I won't be able to S until Thursday....thanks...seriously though, I'm glad you had fun and made it off dry....to the young and bold men....salute....Jesus Maria keep 7 towels in your vehicle just in case...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Shad Rap said:


> Lol...she'll take everything and he'll be living in the hot tent...


A! Don’t let her rob ya bud!


----------



## allwayzfishin

miked913 said:


> Better get rid of that one while it's just girlfriend! Trust me
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I just had the talk. Told her that the hot tent is a success because I’m going on 3 days now with continuous heat in the shanty set up in the backyard. Everything works great and I slept two nights in it comfortably. So I now know staying an entire weekend on the lake is gonna happen. We are currently not on good terms now. I’m a selfish person I guess.


----------



## miked913

allwayzfishin said:


> I just had the talk. Told her that the hot tent is a success because I’m going on 3 days now with continuous heat in the shanty set up in the backyard. Everything works great and I slept two nights in it comfortably. So I now know staying an entire weekend on the lake is gonna happen. We are currently not on good terms now. I’m a selfish prick I guess.


Dude better to find out now! It doesn't get any better. I've been down that road too many times, eventually they make you pick! If you think she's mad now!.......

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

miked913 said:


> Dude better to find out now! It doesn't get any better. I've been down that road too many times, eventually they make you pick! If you think she's mad now!.......
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Looks like I’ll be buying a Tenga soon
Lol, heard it never bitches and always ready when you are Hahahaha


----------



## bumpus

Looks like I’ll be buying a Tenga soon
Lol, heard it never bitches and always ready when you are Hahahaha




That's amazing best thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Flathead76

allwayzfishin said:


> I just had the talk. Told her that the hot tent is a success because I’m going on 3 days now with continuous heat in the shanty set up in the backyard. Everything works great and I slept two nights in it comfortably. So I now know staying an entire weekend on the lake is gonna happen. We are currently not on good terms now. I’m a selfish prick I guess.


Get out while the getting is good.


----------



## bobberbucket

Kyle cattarin said:


> Ended up going to osp and the new state park. I could only find roughly 1.5 -2 inches there. Went there the new state park. Checked the beach. It had .5 of clear ice. I feel as if the beach area freezes up and gets thick enough, that would be a good spot to try out. Checked the boat ramp as well and there was 2.5-3. Going out tomorrow to check some ponds and maybe drill some holes tomorrow as well.


The beach area can be pretty good at times. Specifically on the east side but it’s never been a fun drag sure it’s nice going down until you gotta drag back out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Ice making temps are sticking around!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> I just had the talk. Told her that the hot tent is a success because I’m going on 3 days now with continuous heat in the shanty set up in the backyard. Everything works great and I slept two nights in it comfortably. So I now know staying an entire weekend on the lake is gonna happen. We are currently not on good terms now. I’m a selfish prick I guess.


I’m with the rest of these guys RUN!  If she’s not with your fishing habits tell her to kick them rocks! My first wife was like that didn’t like all the time I spent outdoors. Finally I had enough of that negativity in my life and told her to kick them stones! Best thing I ever did! Traded her in for a younger model that doesn’t mind my outdoor lifestyle. Now I hunt and fish as much as I want for the most part living happily ever after.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hopefully we got another 1" of ice Monday night.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Hopefully we got another 1" of ice Monday night.


I’ll be finding out. I’ll be headed to fish somewhere in the plx area later this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Thursday afternoon is my targeted 1st venture onto the PLX hardwater


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll probably very cautiously fish OSP today. If I can’t get out there back to C5 I will go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

You down with OSP? Yeah you know me?Who’s down with OSP? Every last homie!


----------



## swone

Dave. Dave. Dave! DAVE!!!!

WHAT?!?

Could you move your foot over? I wanna drill my hole there.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> You down with OSP? Yeah you know me?Who’s down with OSP? Every last homie!


Bro you coming out to play today or what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Dave. Dave. Dave! DAVE!!!!
> 
> WHAT?!?
> 
> Could you move your foot over? I wanna drill my hole there.


 won’t be long the OSP herons will be a lurking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I might come out depending on how I feel. I’m in the mood to SafetyShame any one that goes out with out the proper safeguards. We should start an OSP bingo card. Obviously the free space would be someone walking out with no spud no picks and no float.


----------



## flyphisherman

"Safety Shame" lol


----------



## swone

My favorite one is “so if you do fall through, which is pretty likely, since you don’t have a spud, how do you plan to get out if you don’t have any pics?!? “


----------



## swone

And you know I’m only going to call 911 if I’m not marking anything


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll probably very cautiously fish OSP today. If I can’t get out there back to C5 I will go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I went through OSP yesterday it looked terrible. Spud will be your best friend.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> When I went through OSP yesterday it looked terrible. Spud will be your best friend.


I like it when it LOOKS terrible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Just for you swone I’m gonna stroll out on osp without my safety gear so you can shame me! I’m gonna run out there no spud no picks just like the infamous PLX Hatchet man I’ll bust out my trusty hatchet and beat a hole in that lake! JOKING!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

We should definitely make an OSP bingo card. I can think of three or four spaces right now. Standing on shore and yelling at my closed shanty with at least three questions. Walking within five feet of my shanty and asking if the ice is safe. Drilling a hole in touching distance. Someone asking “do you ever catch bigger fish here?”


----------



## bobberbucket

I can’t stop laughing! “Safety Shame” Swone buddy you always bring the laughter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> We should definitely make an OSP bingo card. I can think of three or four spaces right now. Standing on shore and yelling at my closed shanty with at least three questions. Walking within five feet of my shanty and asking if the ice is safe. Drilling a hole in touching distance. Someone asking “do you ever catch bigger fish here?”


Last year I was sitting on an inch and 3/4 some dude came strolling out there with his dog! I waited till he got within 10 yards and said “You know this ice isn’t even 2” thick” Boy did he turn a new shade of pale! Him and that pooch beat feet off that ice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Rurmor has it there’s 3 guys on the ice where I was yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll be finding out. I’ll be headed to fish somewhere in the plx area later this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show me the fishes!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> Rurmor has it there’s 3 guys on the ice where I was yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You started a trend! Good luck out there this winter! Stay safe! Congrats on the upcoming child! Boy?girl? Who knows?

I patently waiting down here in the cbus,but ain't gonna lie. Soft water bites been $$$ , so either way I ain't mad....
Will hit the spillways till it happens...


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> You started a trend! Good luck out there this winter! Stay safe! Congrats on the upcoming child! Boy?girl? Who knows?
> 
> I patently waiting down here in the cbus,but ain't gonna lie. Soft water bites been $$$ , so either way I ain't mad....
> Will hit the spillways till it happens...


It’s boy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m loaded up and bound for the PLX area hopefully find some new fishable ice and cooperative fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Main bay at osp unfishable. Gonna try off the ramp it’s about 2” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Linked up with swone headed back to C5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Packed house here at C5 several people on the ice 2-2.5”










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Lots of work and chance just to catch some dink gills. Im gonna wait a few more days so i can get on some bigger fish in deeper water., good luck out there today. stay safe


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Lots of work and chance just to catch some dink gills. Im gonna wait a few more days so i can get on some bigger fish in deeper water., good luck out there today. stay safe


Not much work easy short drag easy drilling. You would be surprised at what roams the shallows first ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

bobberbucket said:


> Not much work easy short drag easy drilling. You would be surprised at what roams the shallows first ice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hmm, never fished there before. Got any pics of first ice fish in lass than 5ft of water?
Ive caight wallye at night in 5ft at skeeter before so i do understand what your sayin


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

allwayzfishin said:


> hmm, never fished there before. Got any pics of first ice fish in lass than 5ft of water?
> Ive caight wallye at night in 5ft at skeeter before so i do understand what your sayin


If you get on them weeds at C5 and there are plenty, you can get some nice crappie. Done it. Nice gills this early too but you have to weed thru them like anywhere else.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

And I bet they are all using Tungs to get in and thru the weeds.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Checked farm ponds around. Real tough ice couldn’t get through all of it with my spud. Can’t wait to get out
it was probably atleast 3.5


----------



## hardwaterfan

ive had a lot of fun in the past sight fishing in the weeds there.


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You didn’t even ask to take my picture! Had a good time out there today and talked a lot of my famous cash money trzash and even caught a few fish. Best was about 13-14” bass that came off at the hole, but pretty good action and very good company.


----------



## Wally15

swone said:


> View attachment 289561
> View attachment 289563
> 
> 
> You didn’t even ask to take my picture! Had a good time out there today and talked a lot of my famous cash money trzash and even caught a few fish. Best was about 13-14” bass that came off at the hole, but pretty good action and very good company.


 hey guys whose that fat guy on shore yelling out to u guys lol


----------



## icebucketjohn

Was the ice any thicker today in comparison to yesterday?


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Was the ice any thicker today in comparison to yesterday?


Not much but it was firmer it might have gained.5 in some spots others no growth at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

But it was nice fishing with good friends and meeting several new ogf friends out there today! Good times good laughs some decent fishing can’t ask for much of a better day!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Coolest catch of the day gos to ogf member Kyle Cattarin!  I’ll let him tell y’all the story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley

Now these are temps we need I just hope we don’t get dump on with heavy snow


----------



## hardwaterfan

One thing about ohio....you gotta get it while you can .....Ohio is a fickle B....I'm glad you guys had fun! Nice gills and that water looks pretty clear for early ice....


----------



## bobberbucket

hardwaterfan said:


> One thing about ohio....you gotta get it while you can .....Ohio is a fickle B....I'm glad you guys had fun! Nice gills and that water looks pretty clear for early ice....


These days nimi is nearly always gin clear today and yesterday it’s actually been a little cloudy. Last season I could see the bottom no problem in 17 fow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Nimmy is gin clear, even in the summer you can see bottom in 6-10 fow. Last year during ice you could see bottom in 14-15 fow.


----------



## Kyle cattarin

What an awesome day out on the ice today. Was out with bobber and swone. It just felt great to get out finally. Caught some really nice gills. Biggest being 9 inches. I told bobber earlier in the day that I wanted to catch a pickerel really bad and ended up catching one just as I was about to leave. All in all a great day out in the ice with with some ogf members. I will post pictures of the pickerel.


----------



## Kyle cattarin




----------



## allwayzfishin

After seeing these guys out today, I called my buddy who has a pond. It had to be ready by now. Yup, 4” of good ice. Nabbed me some panfish the last hour of daylight. Took home some perch and crappie. Hopefully I’ll be back out tomorrow sometime in the afternoon. Felt good to get out.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Kyle cattarin said:


> View attachment 289617


Chain pickerel! Cool man


----------



## bobberbucket

For the record Kyle rolls up on us like “I’m new to the sport” Guy sat down & put on a clinic and then topped off with that pickerel! We’re on to you newbie Kyle undercover ice pro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

Kyle cattarin said:


> What an awesome day out on the ice today. Was out with bobber and swone. It just felt great to get out finally. Caught some really nice gills. Biggest being 9 inches. I told bobber earlier in the day that I wanted to catch a pickerel really bad and ended up catching one just as I was about to leave. All in all a great day out in the ice with with some ogf members. I will post pictures of the pickerel.


Ahhh I'm loving it man...so glad you had fun....you young guys let me live through you. ....


----------



## Kyle cattarin

allwayzfishin said:


> Chain pickerel! Cool man


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## swone

Kyle cattarin said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well I see we’re still on track for some ice making. Cant wait for the bottom to fall out this weekend hopefully we get less snow than they are calling for.

I’ll be headed out to chase a bite somewhere today not totally sure where yet.I might poke around moggy before heading to the PLX area. I’m really wanting to fish somewhere different but If all else fails it will be C5 for me again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Spotted where somebody was testing the ice at PLX/North Rez off the handicap area. I didn't walk out to personally check its thickness. East & Long continue to look sketchy and totally unsafe.

Kyle: Kudo's on the Chain Pickeral. NICE CATCH!!


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> For the record Kyle rolls up on us like “I’m new to the sport” Guy sat down & put on a clinic and then topped off with that pickerel! We’re on to you newbie Kyle undercover ice pro!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kept feeling like any minute Kyle was gonna ask us if we “want to make a friendly wager” then proceed to wipe out my bank account


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I kept feeling like any minute Kyle was gonna ask us if we “want to make a friendly wager” then proceed to wipe out my bank account


When he mentioned he was “trying plastics” I knew we had a ringer on our hands!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Just seen they are saying 10 inches plus of snow this weekend, sure hope they are wrong as usual!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Just seen they are saying 10 inches plus of snow this weekend, sure hope they are wrong as usual!!!!


Me too! However I think we’re still good to go even with a bunch of snow the lakes that weren’t frozen yet before the last snowfall will have the best ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Also the bottom is falling out on the temps


----------



## DBV

Yes - that forecasted snow could really hurt the ice making. Too bad as we are getting extreme cold coming. Snow ice is the most dangerous kind.


----------



## bobberbucket

The good base is already on some lakes as long as it turns cold and adds to what’s there before the snow apocalypse we should be fishing well into February. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

All this wonderful fish porn is making me feel sick. Might have to take a day off of work.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> All this wonderful fish porn is making me feel sick. Might have to take a day off of work.


Easy Bill pump the breaks! I wouldn’t go calling off work yet unless this is the only chance you’ll have to get out. There’s much better less sketchy ice to come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Yeah, I know it’s easy for me to say this because I fished yesterday, but it didn’t even cross my mind not to work today knowing what was available for fishing. I love the first of the year pig pile at all the usual spots because I get a unique chance to see some friends and talk some smack, but we all know it gets real old real fast.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sitting at palm road on nearly 3” of ice not far off shore tho maybe 30 yards after that there’s a wet area that’s maybe.5 no way around it so I’m stuck here. Probably going to pack it up soon.

Today I checked several lakes and areas didn’t like my findings. Springfield lake (lakemore side) maybe 1” off the ramp. Wingfoot maybe 1.5” wet soft and cloudy, Mogadore 43 boat launch maybe two inches very soft , CLR . Maybe 2” 20 or so yards out wet and soft as well, new ramp at moggy again 2” wet and soft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

bobberbucket said:


> Sitting at palm road on nearly 3” of ice not far off shore tho maybe 30 yards after that there’s a wet area that’s maybe.5 no way around it so I’m stuck here. Probably going to pack it up soon.
> 
> Today I checked several lakes and areas didn’t like my findings. Springfield lake (lakemore side) maybe 1” off the ramp. Wingfoot maybe 1.5” wet soft and cloudy, Mogadore 43’ boat launch maybe two inches very soft , CLR . Maybe 2” 20 or so yards out wet and soft as well, new ramp at moggy again 2” wet and soft.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I don’t like those findings either. I did a very good look around nimi yesterday and was very surprised that it wasn’t building faster. Looks like we will be very limited to a few spots this weekend. As we all know that snow coming Saturday won’t be good, but single digits and high winds on Sunday will help us for the following week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Thanks for the ice reports & observations Dave.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll be totally honest I’m not a fan of posting site specific information usually. Especially not when there’s lots of ice out there. But right now there’s NOT a lot of ice out there and I don’t want anyone to see me at C5 and think they can walk off at OSP. 

Sorry to those unhappy about me publicly posting ice thickness at certain specific locations. Trust me nobody wants to tell people to go drill a hole and check for them self right now more than me! 

But there isn’t enough ice in my opinion to justify the secrecy right now. I don’t mean those fisheries any harm but I can’t in good conscience leave out the details during conditions like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

My little twin mopped up today!! He Caught about 25 fish in a hr just fooling around.


----------



## Fish2Win

Said he wanted a piece of bobberbucket next!! Idk‍♂


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Said he wanted a piece of bobberbucket next!! Idk‍


That ice is looking pretty nice I’m feeling a road trip to your neighborhood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Surprisingly the ice wasn't that good! Maybe 3"-3.5. Usually it's about 5" when your skinny butt starts tip toeing around nimi area


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Surprisingly the ice wasn't that good! Maybe 3"-3.5. Usually it's about 5" when your skinny butt starts tip toeing around nimi area


Crazy thing about this year is nimi froze 1st before osp and is the only barely fishable in game in town right now.‍ global warming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Good Call BBDave on posting early ice conditions.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Up here in lake county, I checked a few places. 
2 1/2-3” of clear. I walked out a bit, spudding...crack crack crack, pooped a lil and crept back to the bank. The place I fished yesterday was deep down in a ravine so it’s got about 4”. Im gonna be patient and continue to check small impoundments. My car is loaded and ready to fish. Hopefully by Saturday


----------



## kit carson

Tonight is a huge bonus to our ice making machine, should help out alot.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well let hope last night temps gave us a little more growth! It’s been slow growing I just hope we build build build before the 6-20” of snow shows up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

The ice better build quickly before Saturday's Doozy of a Storm., otherwise, our limited ice fishing is liable to be kapoot.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Like most other ice fisherman, I'm chomping at the bit to get out and drill some holes...._ BUT I'M REALLY UNCOMFORTABLE WITH THE CONDITION OF THE ICE & WEEKEND WEATHER FORECAST.._

I WANNA GET OUT, BUT VERY LEERY OF DOING SO.

_*TO THOSE VENTURING OUT: PLEASE BE EXTRA CAUTIOUS OUT THERE.*_


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Like most other ice fisherman, I'm chomping at the bit to get out and drill some holes...._ BUT I'M REALLY UNCOMFORTABLE WITH THE CONDITION OF THE ICE & WEEKEND WEATHER FORECAST.._
> 
> I WANNA GET OUT, BUT VERY LEERY OF DOING SO.
> 
> _*TO THOSE VENTURING OUT: PLEASE BE EXTRA CAUTIOUS OUT THERE.*_


These current conditions definitely aren’t as the norm considering the temps we have had that last little warm up and snow really threw things outta wack! 

You’re right Conditions are perfect for someone to get wet. Spudbars , spikes, picks, flotation device, preferably have a buddy with ya. 

I’ll be in the plx area today poking cautiously around REMEMBER FOLKS IF THE SPUD GO’S THROUGH IN 2 SO Will YOU! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Bobberbuckandaquarter has one major secret for staying safe and dry: he sends my fat butt out there first and mocks me if I don’t keep going


----------



## swone

Fish2Win said:


> Said he wanted a piece of bobberbucket next!! Idk‍♂


If he takes a piece of BBD there’s not gonna be much left!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Bobberbuckandaquarter has one major secret for staying safe and dry: he sends my fat butt out there first and mocks me if I don’t keep going


I also make him leave his safety gear on shore then I shame him while he’s out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

SafetyShame


----------



## Lewzer

Those are nice crappie for a development pond F2W. It looks like a place I'm familiar with in Wadsworth but then again, almost all developments today look the same.


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Crazy thing about this year is nimi froze 1st before osp and is the only barely fishable in game in town right now.‍ global warming
> 
> 
> Here’s a fun fact, I actually fished Pizza Bay a couple of years before anyone made it out on OSP. I just didn’t post anything about it, and looking back I don’t think I was trying to protect anyone, although in my mind that’s exactly how I churched it up at the time.


----------



## swone

Lewzer said:


> Those are nice crappie for a development pond F2W. It looks like a place I'm familiar with in Wadsworth but then again, almost all developments today look the same.


 That’s so hilarious because I was sure that looks like a development I know in Stow/Kent


----------



## bobberbucket

That bay is probably fishable right now! If someone wanted to park forever away and drag up hill both ways to find out! Lol too much work for my skinny butt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

And not to start up the whole wind issue again, but pizza Bay is very protected from the north wind. It can be howling from the Northwest and there’s barely a ripple on the water there


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> That bay is probably fishable right now! If someone wanted to park forever away and drag up hill both ways to find out! Lol too much work for my skinny butt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that hill is tough and the parking is far away. Here’s a strange thing: you had no problem walking all the way down Long lake from PLX drive to Manchester Road, but across Main st and up a hill? Nah!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Yeah, that hill is tough and the parking is far away. Here’s a strange thing: you had no problem walking all the way down Long lake from PLX drive to Manchester Road, but across Main st and up a hill? Nah!


Long lake is flat when frozen I’ve drug from the boat ramp at long to the the bait store plenty of times under the right conditions. Dragging up Steep hills aren’t my thing anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

If you go out today bobber I'll be curious to see how much ice we picked up last night


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> If you go out today bobber I'll be curious to see how much ice we picked up last night


I’m for sure going today I’ll post my findings. I don’t like to venture out until later in the morning with conditions the way they are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I’m for sure going today I’ll post my findings. I don’t like to venture out until later in the morning with conditions the way they are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggested to you that you need"SASQUATCH"to run the front door or is he still being educated at college!!?? LOL


----------



## swone

And just a reminder, keep that spud working everyone. There's another post on here where someone drove the shanty of the future, today, out on the ice at campground bay and busted through in several spots. #SafetyShame


----------



## kayakcrazy

Who is going where today? I fished Moggy and Wingfoot yesterday.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I suggested to you that you need"SASQUATCH"to run the front door or is he still being educated at college!!?? LOL


Yes he’s still being educated and he’s been working a bunch. Plus he’s got him a new chick so he’s been pretty busy. I herd he was gonna possibly fish some private waters last night but haven’t herd back from him. Maybe he got hen pecked and stayed home lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kayakcrazy said:


> Who is going where today? I fished Moggy and Wingfoot yesterday.


Your a bad man that Ice at wingfoot scared the heck outta me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayakcrazy

bobberbucket said:


> Your a bad man that Ice at wingfoot scared the heck outta me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobberbucket was that you in the red suit at the deep water ramp?


----------



## bobberbucket

I wasn’t in the red suit but I did go out about 60 yards off the deep water ramp. Ice was 2” at best wet and soft I wanted to fish it but my spider senses told me if I wanted to stay dry I better not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayakcrazy

You are correct it was 2 inches. I fished for a bit and picked up a perch. Always, always, always listen to your spidey senses!


----------



## miked913

While checking traps this morning I had areas I had been walking on the ice for almost a week that I broke right through and other areas that today was the first day I could walk on it, definitely been a weird freeze for sure.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

miked913 said:


> While checking traps this morning I had areas I had been walking on the ice for almost a week that I broke right through and other areas that today was the first day I could walk on it, definitely been a weird freeze for sure.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


There's a perfectly logical explanation for all this weird ice: Fishaholic85 bought a ridiculous amount of new ice equipment for this year and then skipped town for south Florida. He has clearly angered The Ice Gods and the only way we're going to get back in their good graces is for him to catch his favorite new toy on fire while swimming _in the sacred waters of the OSP. So let it be written, so let it be done!!!_


----------



## bobberbucket

Sitting on 2.5-2” OSP out in the channel sketchy sketchy. Visibility 2ft catching a few. 

”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayakcrazy

OSP?


----------



## icebucketjohn

Easy does it BBDave... For certain, that area has some weak spots


----------



## bobberbucket

kayakcrazy said:


> OSP?


 Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Easy does it BBDave... For certain, that area has some weak spots


Absolutely! The above post says 2.5-2” sketchy sketchy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

My ice brother Erieangler51 doing it up a few feet away! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

you guys keep 5” bluegill? lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> you guys keep 5” bluegill? lol


 No but the bird eats a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel

yikes...I'll wait, stay safe men.


----------



## kit carson

Ah heck your on a good 3 inches, be careful guys and enjoy the day


----------



## doubledipper

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doubledipper

What is the comparison with the Bic lighter and the jagged hole ? Im curious of what that stands for. By the looks of the ice thickness in the left pic, the lake looks really unsafe for the most part. Im going to venture out for sure possibly next week once it thickens up for sure. I hope all the ice anglers are using common sense on the thin ice. I would hate to read about some ice rescues or recoveries in the suburbanite !! I live by Nimmi and it is sketchy for sure. BE SAFE OUT THERE !!


----------



## bobberbucket

doubledipper said:


> What is the comparison with the Bic lighter and the jagged hole ? Im curious of what that stands for. By the looks of the ice thickness in the left pic, the lake looks really unsafe for the most part. Im going to venture out for sure possibly next week once it thickens up for sure. I hope all the ice anglers are using common sense on the thin ice. I would hate to read about some ice rescues or recoveries in the suburbanite !! I live by Nimmi and it is sketchy for sure. BE SAFE OUT THERE !!


Stay home where it’s safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass-N-Buck

They're posting pictures of you at the OSP on Facebook


----------



## bobberbucket

The best kind of ice information comes first hand! I’m giving real time accurate conditions yes the ice is unsafe yes I’m gonna fish it anyway and I’ll let others know what awaits them out there if they choose to go. Don’t like it don’t wast your time commenting keep scrolling! This information is for those who are actually going to leave the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass-N-Buck said:


> They're posting pictures of you at the OSP on Facebook


It’s been a pretty steady parade of on lookers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## swone

doubledipper said:


> What is the comparison with the Bic lighter and the jagged hole ? Im curious of what that stands for. By the looks of the ice thickness in the left pic, the lake looks really unsafe for the most part. Im going to venture out for sure possibly next week once it thickens up for sure. I hope all the ice anglers are using common sense on the thin ice. I would hate to read about some ice rescues or recoveries in the suburbanite !! I live by Nimmi and it is sketchy for sure. BE SAFE OUT THERE !!


There are several points to address here, so let me break it down, one by one. The lighter is there
because obviously if he can't catch the ice on fire, it isn't safe. Second, there is absolutely no such thing as safe ice, especially here on the extreme southern edge of ice fishing territory. Third, common sense is of absolutely no use whatsoever on ice, because no one with a lick of common sense would ever take up ice fishing, that is sort of the whole point, it's an adventure, I'm choosing to get out of my comfort zone and do something fun/risky/bold. I know BBD well and I can assure you he is working with many, many years of experience at boldly going where no man has walked since last year. It's his thing. He's prepared, he's knowledgeable, and he isn't scared to let me go out in front of him since he weighs half as much as me. Nimisila is always sketchy, at best. There are springs and currents all over the place. THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS SAFE ICE!


----------



## swone

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> you guys keep 5” bluegill? lol


That fish is at least 8", erieangler is 7' tall.


----------



## jay2k

swone said:


> There are several points to address here, so let me break it down, one by one. The lighter is there
> because obviously if he can't catch the ice on fire, it isn't safe. Second, there is absolutely no such thing as safe ice, especially here on the extreme southern edge of ice fishing territory. Third, common sense is of absolutely no use whatsoever on ice, because no one with a lick of common sense would ever take up ice fishing, that is sort of the whole point, it's an adventure, I'm choosing to get out of my comfort zone and do something fun/risky/bold. I know BBD well and I can assure you he is working with many, many years of experience at boldly going where no man has walked since last year. It's his thing. He's prepared, he's knowledgeable, and he isn't scared to let me go out in front of him since he weighs half as much as me. Nimisila is always sketchy, at best. There are springs and currents all over the place. THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS SAFE ICE!


How many years has he been ice fishing? Dude knows his stuff, just curious.


----------



## swone

I don't know, but I have fished with him for the last three. I wanted to say decades of experience, but I just got called out for exaggerating the size of the perch I catch at Mogadore trying to get a ride on dude's Wilcraft, so I dialed it back a little.


----------



## bobberbucket

jay2k said:


> How many years has he been ice fishing? Dude knows his stuff, just curious.


Over 20 years not as many as a lot of you. I’m not looking to start any bickering man I just wanna fish and talk about it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Clean across the channel on the golf course side making snow angels to protect us when the bite is slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

I've been creepin' on this thread since day 1...love every post so far. Thanks bobberbucket! Appreciate all your information. The pink rod really brings out the contrast in that crappie...it's a beautiful sight lol love it man!


----------



## bobberbucket

1MoreKast said:


> I've been creepin' on this thread since day 1...love every post so far. Thanks bobberbucket! Appreciate all your information. The pink rod really brings out the contrast in that crappie...it's a beautiful sight lol love it man!


I bought that rod for my wife but it’s my favorite! I’m not afraid to rock a pink rod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_E

Thanks for the report and good luck.

Early and late ice are not my thing, but fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## swone

[QUOTE="I’m not afraid to rock a pink rod.[/QUOTE]

*PHRASING!*


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I thought everyone had ine


----------



## bobberbucket

Just got home we pulled up shop a little after dark. Caught a bunch of gills 4-8” a few perch 4-7” and several crappie and by several I mean I caught around 10 and Erie caught probably the same maybe a few more 6-8” . Using tungsten jugs and waxies 

No Wales were harmed today! The ice wasn’t the worst I’ve ever fished but it’s definitely not the best. 2-3” mostly 2”-2.5 only 1.5 is good clear the rest is air bubble infested cloudy ice. Had a good time tho lots of laughs and Dinks O Plenty! 

Snow was falling pretty good the last two hours hopefully it doesn’t amount to much! 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

pink rocks dude !


----------



## bobberbucket

Didn’t pickup too much snow in my area last night maybe 1.5”. Hopefully other areas didn’t get too much! Next couple days should really fix up the garbage ice that’s out there provided we don’t get too much snow. 

I’ll probably be out poking around a few lakes today . I’ll likely end up fishing in the plx area later probably back to OSP if nothing else will fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

While I was fishing yesterday i was looking thinking this ice isn’t really in its most dangerous form yet. Sure we can see it now it’s ugly and we know it. there’s still plenty of visual signs of danger. The cold is gonna thicken and firm things up and ease our minds. But when the thaw comes hopefully late march! The late ice will be more treacherous than usual especially on the lakes that have the garbage base we have now. 

It won’t take much warm and a little rain to make rotten ice the kinda ice that’s 8” thick but you can spud threw in one wack! I hope I’m wrong but I think we haven’t seen the worst conditions of the season yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

I plan on picking up bait & driving around PLX after work. 

If ice conditions are better today, I'll fish Saturday. I hope to be at Nimmy near 6am., not sure if it'll be at the Campground Bay or C1.

Hope to ambush the panfish as they wake up and get a few hours of fishing before storm hits.


----------



## swone

I’m going to go check out Pizza Bay this morning. It’s really good for first ice in December but I think it’s because there’s a ton of weeds standing. I’m interested to see what it will be like after freezing so late


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I’m going to go check out Pizza Bay this morning. It’s really good for first ice in December but I think it’s because there’s a ton of weeds standing. I’m interested to see what it will be like after freezing so late


Safe travels buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

We gotta take that hill, BBD! Charley thinks it’s his hill, but it’s not, IT’S OUR HILL DAVE!!!!!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Didn’t pickup too much snow in my area last night maybe 1.5”. Hopefully other areas didn’t get too much! Next couple days should really fix up the garbage ice that’s out there provided we don’t get too much snow.
> 
> I’ll probably be out poking around a few lakes today . I’ll likely end up fishing in the plx area later probably back to OSP if nothing else will fish.


Enjoy today and tomorrow morning 'cause the "predictions" are that your area is going to get MORE than its FAIR SHARE of this front starting around noon.Have fun today and stay safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> We gotta take that hill, BBD! Charley thinks it’s his hill, but it’s not, IT’S OUR HILL DAVE!!!!!


Lmao You take the hill I’ll stay on the flat lands! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Enjoy today and tomorrow morning 'cause the "predictions" are that your area is going to get MORE than its FAIR SHARE of this front starting around noon.Have fun today and stay safe.


Hey joe you asked about Bigfoot he says hello he was out yesterday slaying some Wales on private waters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Headed out Saturday around 1 in the storm to fish until dark. Was thinking Nimi. Who’s all going to be fishing? I don’t want to go out solo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Looks like a picture I could have taken yesterday. I was happy to be walking on water....and staying topside......but it was a steady dinkfest


----------



## swone

Pizza bay had really soft really sloppy really inconsistent ice. It’s a good place to go for a swim today


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> Hey joe you asked about Bigfoot he says hello he was out yesterday slaying some Wales on private waters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I’ve been kinda worried about Lurch. So much that I had to call him yesterday and see if all was good. I see he’s doin fine now.


----------



## dlancy

swone said:


> Pizza bay head really soft really sloppy really inconsistent nice


On Tuesday there were multiple open areas on The north end of nimi. I wouldnt think any of it is good right now. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Pizza bay had really soft really sloppy really inconsistent ice. It’s a good place to go for a swim today


Thanks for letting us know! It’s appreciated Steve! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

What about C1 ???


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve got family obligations this weekend so after today i probably won’t get back out until Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> What about C1 ???


I saw the same conditions in Dustin’s pictures at C1 Monday and Tuesday no way will it fish Saturday morning the way the ice is on the north side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Ok., thanks Dave.
BTW... Purtty warm out there this morning. Wish it was 10 degrees colder


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Ok., thanks Dave.
> BTW... Purtty warm out there this morning. Wish it was 10 degrees colder


I was just looking out the window watching the water drip from the ice sickles thinking that ain’t good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

C1 is barely frozen. DANGER ZONE


----------



## swone

I'm going to go on here and say it, even though I hate it when other people say stuff like this, but my SpiderSense is tingling like it never has before. I am ridiculously obsessed with ice fishing, especially early ice, and I have never seen such treacherous ice conditions as we have right now. I was just sharing in a pm with someone I have known on here a really long time that I would wager that WE WILL ABSOLUTELY HAVE MULTIPLE SWIMMERS THIS WEEKEND. I'm not trying to hurt any feelings or ruin any fun, but the ice conditions are shaping up for a perfect storm of unsafe, downright treacherous ice. IF YOU HAVE ANY DOUBT ABOUT WHETHER YOU ARE QUALIFIED TO BE FISHING ON THE ICE THIS WEEKEND YOU NEED TO STAY HOME. It's just my opinion, but it's based on substantial knowledge of the situation we are in right now.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I'm going to go on here and say it, even though I hate it when other people say stuff like this, but my SpiderSense is tingling like it never has before. I am ridiculously obsessed with ice fishing, especially early ice, and I have never seen such treacherous ice conditions as we have right now. I was just sharing in a pm with someone I have known on here a really long time that I would wager that WE WILL ABSOLUTELY HAVE MULTIPLE SWIMMERS THIS WEEKEND. I'm not trying to hurt any feelings or ruin any fun, but the ice conditions are shaping up for a perfect storm of unsafe, downright treacherous ice. IF YOU HAVE ANY DOUBT ABOUT WHETHER YOU ARE QUALIFIED TO BE FISHING ON THE ICE THIS WEEKEND YOU NEED TO STAY HOME. It's just my opinion, but it's based on substantial knowledge of the situation we are in right now.


Totally agree bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

SHUCKS...Look's like it's gonna be a "Honey-Do" weekend instead of ice fishing... Guess I'll try Monday to get on Nimmy after this storm blows thru instead of Saturday.


----------



## dlancy

I agree with swone as well. Ice conditions are very sketchy this year. The near freezing temps today and storm tomorrow will only halt and hinder ice conditions further. Not to mention hide all visible dangers. I’m going to give it a shot somewhere tomorrow, hopefully an experienced ice anger will take my request from earlier and join me or I will not venture out alone. I will take all safety precautions and use my ice spidey sense. If on nimi, i will stay on the south end as it has been locked in since Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doubledipper

swone said:


> I'm going to go on here and say it, even though I hate it when other people say stuff like this, but my SpiderSense is tingling like it never has before. I am ridiculously obsessed with ice fishing, especially early ice, and I have never seen such treacherous ice conditions as we have right now. I was just sharing in a pm with someone I have known on here a really long time that I would wager that WE WILL ABSOLUTELY HAVE MULTIPLE SWIMMERS THIS WEEKEND. I'm not trying to hurt any feelings or ruin any fun, but the ice conditions are shaping up for a perfect storm of unsafe, downright treacherous ice. IF YOU HAVE ANY DOUBT ABOUT WHETHER YOU ARE QUALIFIED TO BE FISHING ON THE ICE THIS WEEKEND YOU NEED TO STAY HOME. It's just my opinion, but it's based on substantial knowledge of the situation we are in right now.


Good Morning SWONE ! You are contradicting yourself from your recent post from yesterday #455. You say you are an Adventurist and you love getting out of your comfort zone doing something fun/risky/bold, so go ice fishing this weekend ! why are you posting this "Spider sense" of yours, advising anglers to stay home because of the treacherous conditions. Thats like telling motorist if they are not an experienced driver don't drive in the snow or they might crash ?I will wager there will be more automobile crashes than ice fisherman going in the water. I have 30 years plus experience in being an OUTDOORSMAN with common sense than a risk taker adventurist. Be safe out there and have a good day my friend.


----------



## Steelheader88

Quick question, what is everyone using for a spudbar? I have a 18 lb chisel tip that i slam down pretty good. Interested in knowing how much others peoples weighs and how much effort into the strike...thanks...


----------



## flyphisherman

mille lacs ice chisel......worth every penny


----------



## icebucketjohn

Eskimo 2pc Spud Bar

View attachment 289951


----------



## RStock521

icebucketjohn said:


> Eskimo 2pc Spud Bar
> 
> View attachment 289951


 X2


----------



## AtticaFish

I have the Eskimo chisel also, but one piece version. Weighs maybe 10 or 12 lbs. If i swing it hard, water will start to bubble up on one hit of 3" ice...... generally speaking.


----------



## Steelheader88

Fr9m researching, i am feel8ng like a sharp chisel tip 18 lber will go through a lot easier...ill keep researching...thanks guys


----------



## TDD11

Do you guys get sick of the 11lb chisels? I ordered an Eskimo ******* Economy 1 piece, weighs 4.5 pounds but I wish it was longer since I'm tall. I looked at a Rapala 2piece, pretty much identical to the Eskimo 2 piece, but that 11lb chisel would get tiring wouldn't it?


----------



## AtticaFish

I can only remember once that i got tired from swinging it. The ice was really clear that day and there were cracks and drain holes all over. Guessing i walked a mile and a half on the ice and was swinging it every couple steps. My arm was sore for a couple days. Other than that day.... i like the weight of it.


----------



## swone

doubledipper said:


> Good Morning SWONE ! You are contradicting yourself from your recent post from yesterday #455. You say you are an Adventurist and you love getting out of your comfort zone doing something fun/risky/bold, so go ice fishing this weekend ! why are you posting this "Spider sense" of yours, advising anglers to stay home because of the treacherous conditions. Thats like telling motorist if they are not an experienced driver don't drive in the snow or they might crash ?I will wager there will be more automobile crashes than ice fisherman going in the water. I have 30 years plus experience in being an OUTDOORSMAN with common sense than a risk taker adventurist. Be safe out there and have a good day my friend.


 Here’s the thing: I don’t want people to come on here and see what I’m up to and think “oh I can just go out there and do that too”.

That is the weirdest ice I have ever seen out there right now and I’m going out on it and showing the fun I am having online and I felt an obligation to make my opinion known.

Have you been out on the ice this year? What do you think of it? 

I know a lot of people on this site personally and what I said was meant to report and inform for everyone’s benefit.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

icebucketjohn said:


> Eskimo 2pc Spud Bar
> 
> View attachment 289951


I know where you find another one off of a certain boat ramp..... ggrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Make sure you keep that rope around your wrist.... just sayin... Gggrrrrrrerr


----------



## bobberbucket

Sitting on the campground bay with several other OGF members enjoying the day. I’m on 3” of ice where I’m currently fishing. 

Fishing is ok not slaying bunch of hogs or anything but catching some. Not a whole lot of fishable ice out here lots and lots of soft wet areas. This warm up has the shore ice a looking at little rough.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well folks a guy just went swimming! He got out ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Happy to hear the guy who fell thru got out safely. Sadly, he's just the first of a few guys swimming this weekend


----------



## swone

Called it!


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits around 4 caught a few nice ones and a bunch of dink’s. Ice conditions are treacherous!!!! I’m done till at least Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

And now we wait...


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> And now we wait...


Lots of waiting and not enough fishing this ice season!‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

While I did manage a 2nd otter this morning, even the most solid ice I've been walking across broke under my weight this morning, running traps.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Couple quick things to point out. The guy probably 170lbs 180 soaking wet!  that went in the drink he and his buddy came strolling out on the water without any safety gear NO spud,No picks, didn’t even drill a test hole just walked out like Jesus made a bee line for the wettest softest gray saggy ugliest ice in the bay. 

He quickly found out he wasn’t Jesus luckily he was able to self rescue nobody was injured. 

The wildest thing I witnessed today was an older guy well over 200lbs and his I’m guessing daughter that was a good 160 fishing Inside of a sheppell bayrunner the water was pooling around there shack on about 3” of ice I don’t know how they didn’t sink that ship! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Back to spuds, I built mine it's a 1 1/2" chisel, welded to a 4' piece of #7 rebar And a welded tee handle on the top. I use this for ice fishing as well as trapping.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> Sitting on the campground bay with several other OGF members enjoying the day. I’m on 3” of ice where I’m currently fishing.
> 
> Fishing is ok not slaying bunch of hogs or anything but catching some. Not a whole lot of fishable ice out here lots and lots of soft wet areas. This warm up has the shore ice a looking at little rough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s those nimi weeds I was talking about..


----------



## swone

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> There’s those nimi weeds I was talking about..


That's why I love Pizza Bay when it freezes early, there will be 4-6 foot weeds standing and I see the darndest things wandering around in them!


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Couple quick things to point out. The guy probably 170lbs 180 soaking wet!  that went in the drink he and his buddy came strolling out on the water without any safety gear NO spud,No picks, didn’t even drill a test hole just walked out like Jesus made a bee line for the wettest softest gray saggy ugliest ice in the bay.
> 
> He quickly found out he wasn’t Jesus luckily he was able to self rescue nobody was injured.
> 
> The wildest thing I witnessed today was an older guy well over 200lbs and his I’m guessing daughter that was a good 160 fishing Inside of a sheppell bayrunner the water was pooling around there shack on about 3” of ice I don’t know how they didn’t sink that ship!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you SafetyShame them?


----------



## dlancy

I got out on a pond today, was on 2 1/2 - 3 inches of ice. It wasn’t looking bad at all where I was at. Caught some small gills and a couple bass. I didn’t get to fish the area of the pond I wanted because it looks suspicious so I hit the better looking stuff. A coyote had caught a goose and destroyed it on the ice. Which was kinda cool. Might be done until Sunday-Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Did you SafetyShame them?


Absolutely! Could have had a hit the full bingo card today complete with the guy swimming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Just got back from westbranch same kinda ice 2.5 at best and alot of soft areas, caught some dink perch and crappie a couple big white bass and a 3 lb walleye. Trying again in the morning, use extreme caution guys ice not to good at all. By the way white bass any good to eat through the ice?


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Just got back from westbranch same kinda ice 2.5 at best and alot of soft areas, caught some dink perch and crappie a couple big white bass and a 3 lb walleye. Trying again in the morning, use extreme caution guys ice not to good at all. By the way white bass any good to eat through the ice?


Nice! Good luck tomorrow Stay safe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> I got out on a pond today, was on 2 1/2 - 3 inches of ice. It wasn’t looking bad at all where I was at. Caught some small gills and a couple bass. I didn’t get to fish the area of the pond I wanted because it looks suspicious so I hit the better looking stuff. A coyote had caught a goose and destroyed it on the ice. Which was kinda cool. Might be done until Sunday-Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you got a chance to get out before the storm! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We get a chance next week bobber I would like to meet up with you and take you to a new spot not far from you, I was awesome to get out, and also to see alot if bobcat tracks on the ice amazing


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> We get a chance next week bobber I would like to meet up with you and take you to a new spot not far from you, I was awesome to get out, and also to see alot if bobcat tracks on the ice amazing


Sounds good I appreciate the invitation! I’m always down to try an new spot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Badass I will get ahold of you on this sight


----------



## icebucketjohn

After work stopped to get bait at The Piperack and decided to drive to Nimmy for a look-see. C1 was wide open. Spoke with Rod n Gun (Who went thru today near 2:45pm at the campground bay). Yeah, he learned his lesson, but I gotta give him credit for staying to fish until nearly 5pm. 

He said there must've been well over a dozen guys fishing the Campground Bay today. 

Heard a couple of guys went to C6, but only for a short time.

_*The ice didn't look good. *_

I've decided NOT to fish Saturday and simply wait till Sunday or Monday. I'll let this storm blow thru get some home chores done.


----------



## killingtime

kit carson said:


> Just got back from westbranch same kinda ice 2.5 at best and alot of soft areas, caught some dink perch and crappie a couple big white bass and a 3 lb walleye. Trying again in the morning, use extreme caution guys ice not to good at all. By the way white bass any good to eat through the ice?


You can eat white bass through the ice but your head might get wet lol. Just kidding! It’s hard to beat almost any kind of fish caught through the ice. Sounds like you had a decent day congrats.


----------



## kit carson

Thanks alot just about the only fish I haven't tried yet caught through the ice


----------



## bobberbucket

The ugly weather isn’t far! Looking at the radar the storm looks to be weaker than they were suggesting guess we will find out soon enough.‍. Monday-Tuesday Could really make some ice if the snow isn’t too terrible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

You cold as ice, Charlie Murphy!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> You cold as ice, Charlie Murphy!


Steve if we’re going to be trapped in our homes we’re gonna need some of your comic relief! 

For instance during the storm I’m gonna look out my window and safety shame any cars that aren’t plow trucks going by! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

My alter-ego until I get back on the ice.


----------



## swone

"What can I say about your shanty that hasn't already been said about Afghanistan? It's bombed out, run down and dilapidated! DISGUSTING!" HATE HATE HATE


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> "What can I say about your shanty that hasn't already been said about Afghanistan? It's bombed out, run down and dilapidated! DISGUSTING!" HATE HATE HATE


You perfectly described the condition of my frabill outback after I fished out of it for 12 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

And go charge your phone, Dave! How are you gonna get through the day when you're at 21% at 6 A.M.???????????????????? HATE HATE HATE


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> You perfectly described the condition of my frabill outback after I fished out of it for 12 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same problem with my flipover. I used to smoke in it all the time and the odor can best be described as Anchovy Ashtray.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> And go charge your phone, Dave! How are you gonna get through the day when you're at 21% at 6 A.M.???????????????????? HATE HATE HATE


I didn’t change it last night. Fell asleep replying to a text from my boss. Hopefully he wasn’t really looking for an answer until today .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

swone said:


> View attachment 290023
> 
> 
> My alter-ego until I get back on the ice.


Is campground bay the ice fisherman’s haters ball?? Hahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

dustinlancy said:


> Is campground bay the ice fisherman’s haters ball?? Hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better yet it’s the shamers ball. Shame, shame, shame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> Is campground bay the ice fisherman’s haters ball?? Hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually it’s at OSP but this season it’s definitely at campground bay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> Better yet it’s the shamers ball. Shame, shame, shame
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 There was some hatin and shaming going down yesterday fo sho!


----------



## bobberbucket

Hmmmm Random thought we haven’t herd from IBJ this morning which I find unusual.... If I were a better man I’d wager that he went to get a fishing fix before the snow. Could be wrong‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

He told me yesterday he was out, but that snow did push back a few hours? ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> He told me yesterday he was out, but that snow did push back a few hours? ‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could text him but it’s more fun to speculate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Glad I got the chance to talk to the guy who who went thru yesterday at Nimmy Campground Bay. Luckily he was only 3ft of water. When I was there yesterday, he said there were dozen or so guys fishing throughout the day. Catch was slow. 

Came down with a sore throat late Friday evening.. Felt a cold coming on the last few days. That sucks. May take a drive around PLX this morning before the storm arrives. Wife is making breakfast at this moment... eggs, sausage, homefries and toast. 

I'm ready.... got bait, gear & the truck is gassed up.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Glad I got the chance to talk to the guy who who went thru yesterday at Nimmy Campground Bay. Luckily he was only 3ft of water. When I was there yesterday, he said there were dozen or so guys fishing throughout the day. Catch was slow.
> 
> Came down with a sore throat late Friday evening.. Felt a cold coming on the last few days. That sucks. May take a drive around PLX this morning before the storm arrives. Wife is making breakfast at this moment... eggs, sausage, homefries and toast.
> 
> I'm ready.... got bait, gear & the truck is gassed up.


Hopefully that guy that went in the drink gets himself a spud and pays attention to the clearly visible dangers he ignored next time. 

Let us know how it looks out there. For a min I really thought u were already fishing this morning! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Certainly


----------



## bobberbucket

The mouth of the dragon is fixing to close on us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> The mouth of the dragon is fixing to close on us!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta go get some beer before we get snowed in! Gotta have the necessities.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I gotta go get some beer before we get snowed in! Gotta have the necessities.


You probably won’t even be able to find your favorite swill! The panic driven people done cleaned out the shelves! Shame Shame you should have been on top of this buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Wait never mind I know what you drink there will be plenty of that! I don’t people are desperate enough yet to go there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

That's it,I can't take it anymore!! I gotta RANT!! All of you ice fisher's have wished the El Nino factor right out of the region.Now I gotta put the golf clubs away and drag up the ice gear,that's BULL!! I was just starting to get the yardage out of my drives(frozen fairways help).All of you should be burned at the stake for all of that WITCHERY.Well thanks a lot,and have a GOOD and SAFE season out on the ICE.Hope to see you out there when it hits the majic number of 4".LOL


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Wait never mind I know what you drink there will be plenty of that! I don’t people are desperate enough yet to go there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank god!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> That's it,I can't take it anymore!! I gotta RANT!! All of you ice fisher's have wished the El Nino factor right out of the region.Now I gotta put the golf clubs away and drag up the ice gear,that's BULL!! I was just starting to get the yardage out of my drives(frozen fairways help).All of you should be burned at the stake for all of that WITCHERY.Well thanks a lot,and have a GOOD and SAFE season out on the ICE.Hope to see you out there when it hits the majic number of 4".LOL


Best post of the day! I hope to see ya on the water in the near future! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Hearing campground bay/ OSP called the player haters ball is one of the greatest things that ever happened to me in my icefishing career. RIP Buck Nasty


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Best post of the day! I hope to see ya on the water in the near future!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your thinking,"ON THE WATER" not in it. LOL


----------



## allwayzfishin

Steelheader88 said:


> Quick question, what is everyone using for a spudbar? I have a 18 lb chisel tip that i slam down pretty good. Interested in knowing how much others peoples weighs and how much effort into the strike...thanks...


Piece of conduit with a heavy chisel tip welded to it lol
Cheap and effective


----------



## hardwaterfan

swone said:


> View attachment 290023


"You need to take that spud....and beat whoever said the ice is safe to death with it..."


----------



## kit carson

Just got back from westbranch the ice definately tightened up.last night and still freezing, hole was icing up and ice forming quick on the.line. fished from 7 to 11alot of marks but no.players. Going back out around 3 to see if there hungry for dinner,


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Just got back from westbranch the ice definately tightened up.last night and still freezing, hole was icing up and ice forming quick on the.line. fished from 7 to 11alot of marks but no.players. Going back out around 3 to see if there hungry for dinner,


Thank you for the report! Stay safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelheader88

Thanks guys...the spud saved me today, upwelling spring 9n a small area pond ate it from 3.5 to less than 1, no sign on the ice itself, was snowfree an hour or two ago...keep your eyes open.


----------



## JiggingJacks

I was out at campground bay yesterday caught a few sunfish and got a few great tips from a few guys out there. Being a newbie it was great to learn a few things and the commentary was priceless. Hopefully this week helps make more stable ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

JiggingJacks said:


> I was out at campground bay yesterday caught a few sunfish and got a few great tips from a few guys out there. Being a newbie it was great to learn a few things and the commentary was priceless. Hopefully this week helps make more stable ice.


Were you the fellow we talked to for a couple minutes when we were getting ready to leave? With the shanty I was admiring? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It ain’t looking good out my way guys it’s wet and heavy. That wind better start howling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

bobberbucket said:


> Were you the fellow we talked to for a couple minutes when we were getting ready to leave? With the shanty I was admiring?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that was me with the blazer, worked pretty good when I moved spots had to go through some dinks but caught a couple nice ones


----------



## kit carson

Bobber I was concerned to that's why I just left westbranch, I had about a inch of water around me, it's snow and freezing rain ice seems like it's sinking under all the weight. We have around 4 to 5 inches out here already


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber I was concerned to that's why I just left westbranch, I had about a inch of water around me, it's snow and freezing rain ice seems like it's sinking under all the weight. We have around 4 to 5 inches out here already


Lotta weight on a little ice right now I’m glad you got off safe. We’re any fish playing this afternoon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Bobberbucket that guy in the Bay Runner (Ice coffin) was on the ice Wednesday and told us he weighed over 325 lbs. When he came out Friday I heard that ice cracking as he walked and I said to him "I don't think you should be out here" and he gave me a dirty look. Bet the girl was 200 lbs, she just looked smaller because he was so heavy.


----------



## kit carson

Couple white bass and dunk perch got hammered a couple times missed them couple more trips I'll get me timing back,lol


----------



## kit carson

That was a tough drag out got in to big of a hurry this afternoon and forgot the new smitty sled.i made. Never do that again


----------



## bobberbucket

I gotta say when this crap is over we’re likely gonna be dealing with very challenging conditions, I expect to find multiple layer ice out there lots of places when this is over. The kinda ice that you step on and never know if your going through or if it’s just an upper layer your busting through. 

Spooky stuff I hate it! It probably won’t be bad once some trails get worn In . But for the Trail Blazers it’s gonna be hairy scary no place to be without safety gear. I don’t think our season will be shot but it’s gonna be interesting!  fingers crossed for the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Bobberbucket that guy in the Bay Runner (Ice coffin) was on the ice Wednesday and told us he weighed over 325 lbs. When he came out Friday I heard that ice cracking as he walked and I said to him "I don't think you should be out here" and he gave me a dirty look. Bet the girl was 200 lbs, she just looked smaller because he was so heavy.


That was unbelievable ! I was in shock when two large people came out of that coffin on 3” of ice and 3” of water pooling around the shack! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> That was a tough drag out got in to big of a hurry this afternoon and forgot the new smitty sled.i made. Never do that again


Skis are a game changer for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

If.this wind.picks up I not to sure how much if that snow is going to blow off now with the freezing rain on top of some of it. Some should melt early in the week then freeze later in the week when it gets cold again


----------



## kit carson

Tonight would of been a perfect night for the smitty for sure


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Tonight would of been a perfect night for the smitty for sure


I hate my smitty it pulls fine but I made it too heavy so when Swone wants me to go mountain climbing to some fishing hole I have to decline lol. But I’m gonna re design it when I buy a one my flip.


----------



## kit carson

This oldman is starting to dislike any hill


----------



## BrodyC

Checked Ross Lake this evening, if anything there may be a little slush in places in the middle of the lake. 

Maybe after this week and next I’ll be able to get out. 

If not I’ll have to get to the spillway for some saugeyes.


----------



## bobberbucket

I was just talking with a buddy who lives in Knox county and he said they didn’t get a lick of snow today. Sounds really crazy but I may have to travel south after the super freeze comes through. Be the first time I ever to traveled south to get on some good clear ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Other than Tuesday/Wednesday forecast doesn’t show a day above freezing for 2 weeks. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## snag

It’s suppose to be in the teens by morning with this snow stopping around 6 am, then getting really windy on Sunday. So we’ll see what comes of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

Bobber, does your buddy in Knox co. have eyes on Knox lake? I'm 45 min from there and that's usually the first to freeze close to me. That and clear fork. Wandering if he gave you a report on Knox. I will check it tomorrow if I go to visit my mom in butler. ( 10 min from Knox) thanks for any info!


----------



## bobberbucket

Workingman said:


> Bobber, does your buddy in Knox co. have eyes on Knox lake? I'm 45 min from there and that's usually the first to freeze close to me. That and clear fork. Wandering if he gave you a report on Knox. I will check it tomorrow if I go to visit my mom in butler. ( 10 min from Knox) thanks for any info!


He didn’t mention any specific bodies of water. He just said things were freezing up and snow free.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

Cool, thanks, yep, no snow here in sunbury (just north of columbus) today either! Rained most of the day though. I have the weekend after next off and hope to get out then. Or maybe sneak out of work early and hit it one evening before that! Always watch you guys up there and hope we're not far behind!


----------



## bobberbucket

Workingman said:


> Cool, thanks, yep, no snow here in sunbury (just north of columbus) today either! Rained most of the day though. I have the weekend after next off and hope to get out then. Or maybe sneak out of work early and hit it one evening before that! Always watch you guys up there and hope we're not far behind!


If I hear anything about conditions Knox I’ll shoot you a pm. I know a lot of folks in that area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

Cool, thanks!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> I was just talking with a buddy who lives in Knox county and he said they didn’t get a lick of snow today. Sounds really crazy but I may have to travel south after the super freeze comes through. Be the first time I ever to traveled south to get on some good clear ice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Charles Mill prob has at least 4” by now. If they didn’t get snow that would be the place.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the snow is still falling here. just some lake effect junk can’t wait to see what it looks like out there. I’m probably gonna wait till tomorrow to go poke around. 

Hopefully things aren’t too bad and icefishing can continue this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

It'll be interesting to see if anyone makes it on the ice today and the ice conditions bc of this storm the last 24 hrs.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> It'll be interesting to see if anyone makes it on the ice today and the ice conditions bc of this storm the last 24 hrs.


I’ll bet someone gos today! And I wish whoever that is the best of luck and hope they are prepared for what may await them out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

Nimi still had open water on the north and south ends Saturday about 1:30PM when I drove by. 
Saw some holes drilled in culvert bay and down by Eddies. Whoever fished those areas this early with the moving water is nuts! One guy out on the C5 bay. He was either leaving or just starting.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lewzer said:


> Nimi still had open water on the north and south ends Saturday about 1:30PM when I drove by.
> Saw some holes drilled in culvert bay and down by Eddies. Whoever fished those areas this early with the moving water is nuts! One guy out on the C5 bay. He was either leaving or just starting.


That dang north side just doesn’t wanna comply this season. Global warming ‍ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I had my 12 ft boat leaned up on the fence out back now that it’s a little light out I can see the wind blew it over and it’s full of snow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Nice and cold down south. Supposed to be windy today, as the title of the thread says, now we wait.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> View attachment 290149
> Nice and cold down south. Supposed to be windy today, as the title of the thread says, now we wait.


That wind is our best friend right now! Until it knocks the dang power out lol. How’s things looking snow wise still pretty clear? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

We got some amount of snow, hard to tell because it’s drifted. I’d guess at least a couple inches. 

There wasn’t much ice down here to start with so the snow shouldn’t hurt the lakes too bad.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> We got some amount of snow, hard to tell because it’s drifted. I’d guess at least a couple inches.
> 
> There wasn’t much ice down here to start with so the snow shouldn’t hurt the lakes too bad.


This cold should lock your stuff up real good! Ever fish apple valley? I have but only open water I’d love to ice it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> This cold should lock your stuff up real good! Ever fish apple valley? I have but only open water I’d love to ice it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not, only fishing I’ve done up north really is Erie. 

Has anyone been out on the ice on Hargus Lake just outside Circleville?


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> This cold should lock your stuff up real good!


I hope not...I fished almost everyday last week just dreading this would happen.
I may have to dig out the ice stuff if it does.


----------



## crappiedude

This is my idea of ice fishing.
I hope everything locks up for you guys, I like seeing the pics and reading the reports.
I just hope it all stays north.


----------



## icebucketjohn

9"-12" in the PLX area:


----------



## bobberbucket

Hasn’t stopped falling here yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

Atleast 3 shanties at the campground bay today. Also, some people may or may not have went out of palm rd per mogadore bait.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> Atleast 3 shanties at the campground bay today. Also, some people may or may not have went out of palm rd per mogadore bait.


Those guys are tougher than i am! That wind is ripping outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

The conditions on my local pond went to poo. Lots of slushy water (8inches) on top of the base layer of ice (3ish). There was a nice top crust layer you had to kick through.......ugh. You can't see anyones old holes so it's slow going when blazing the trail. 

I'm just dying to see some good clear thick ice already........
Be safe!!!


----------



## bountyhunter

crappiedude your my kinda fishermen , I to stay off the hard stuff.


----------



## swone

bountyhunter said:


> crappiedude your my kinda fishermen , I to stay off the hard stuff.


Not me, I like it hard and thick!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Your not going to see any clear ice the rest of the season imo.


----------



## bobberbucket

Facebook says we got swimmers at skeeter at the marina.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

I bet by end of next weekend, we should have some really good ice. The rain on Wen should melt any snow on top and then a deep freeze. Hopefully, it stays that way.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

DBV said:


> I bet by end of next weekend, we should have some really good ice. The rain on Wen should melt any snow on top and then a deep freeze. Hopefully, it stays that way.


That would be really good!


----------



## KVD jr.

bobberbucket said:


> Facebook says we got swimmers at skeeter at the marina.
> 
> They came out and didn’t spud. Fished 7 people inside 1 shanty.


----------



## swone

DBV said:


> I bet by end of next weekend, we should have some really good ice. The rain on Wen should melt any snow on top and then a deep freeze. Hopefully, it stays that way.


I like the optimism, but the ice/water/snow sandwich that we have now is usually incredibly persistent because it is really well insulated because of the three layers. I hope that I’m wrong.


----------



## bobberbucket

I herd that shack was packed sitting on 3” people are amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

7 people 3 of them children one shanty. 3 separate ambulances hauled them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> I herd that shack was packed sitting on 3” people are amazing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they were trying to do the old fraternity stunt to see how many people they can get in one phone booth, then they realize there are no more phone booths, so they use an iceShanty. Or maybe they are just that stupid.


----------



## Straley

I wasn’t going to be the one to say anything but u can’t fix stupid I just hope everyone is ok


----------



## bobberbucket

http://www.wfmj.com/story/39822204/family-of-7-falls-through-ice-while-fishing-on-mosquito-lake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> 7 people 3 of them children one shanty. 3 separate ambulances hauled them out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I HATE saying stuff like this but kids+sketchy ice=c'mon parents!!!! Use your head!!!


----------



## Workingman

At least they got the kids off the "screens" for a while and outside! 
Seriously though, I'm glad everyone is ok. I hate seeing stuff like this!


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Man I HATE saying stuff like this but kids+sketchy ice=c'mon parents!!!! Use your head!!!


Agreed! Those poor kids payed the price for adults lack of sense! My oldest son is 11 and is itching to go he’s been begging and I want to take him! But not until we get some dang good ice that I’m comfortable taking him on with me. I cannot imagine putting my child in harms way!


----------



## kit carson

Same here my grandsons have been wanting to go for a couple years but not comfortable enough to take them on this ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone sounds like we should load up the crew head to skeeter for some Safty Shaming. It’s a big lake we can probably play safety KENO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tap that bass

It’s idiots like these donkeys that ruin ice fishing for those who use caution and do it the right way. Their fishing lic should be taken away for a few years.


----------



## kit carson

Probably don't even have a fishing license


----------



## crappieboo420

I'm still patiently waiting for big guy ice. I'm hoping on saturday I can spud my way to a 16 inch beautiful crappie.


----------



## bobberbucket

I like that temperature! But I hate that snow it’s still falling here looks like we picked up a few more inches here we didn’t need. I gotta do a few things early on hoping to get out poking around somewhere late morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

bobberbucket said:


> 7 people 3 of them children one shanty. 3 separate ambulances hauled them out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You take a child out now you deserve to be beat in the head....that is Fing bs

And what's in the marina in weather like this...gills nosin up but won't bite....maybe some of those 5 inch perch...


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Tried a strip pond in Jefferson County Saturday before 'snow-pocalypse' failed to show up here. (We got rain and about 5" of snow). 2.5" of cloudy ice. Didn't fish long, but saw some on flasher in a few spots. Didn't want my jigging rap, need to hit up the bait shop and get some wax worms.


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'm too old, 
It's too darn cold 
Ice is too darn thin 

I'll wait a couple of days.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> I'm too old, it's too darn cold and the ice is too darn thin for me to be on the lakes.
> 
> I'll wait a couple of days.


I’d say with the forecast you’ll have some good ice to kick back with a cigar on by Saturday if not before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

May take an afternoon to give it a shot.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

-7 at Charles mill right now. I’m going to have to make a road trip and check it. Lake has been locked up for some time. Coldest area of the state.


----------



## TDD11

Was -18 around Bellville this morning. Thinking that has got to help Charles Mill, Clear Fork, and local ponds.


----------



## BrodyC

Had negatives overnight, 8 degrees now. 

Supposed to be close to 50 Wednesday then back into the teens and 20’s until next weekend.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

TDD11 said:


> Was -18 around Bellville this morning. Thinking that has got to help Charles Mill, Clear Fork, and local ponds.


-4 now. Actual not wind chill. I would almost bet CM is a go. A buddy and I are going to ride down tomorrow.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BrodyC said:


> Had negatives overnight, 8 degrees now.
> 
> Supposed to be close to 50 Wednesday then back into the teens and 20’s until next weekend.


Hoping that rain will get rid of most of the snow.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Hell I guess we’re gonna take a ride today and check it out.


----------



## jcrevard

How many past seasons were like the '14 and '15 season? 
Being from the Saginaw Bay area I never really paid much attention to the ice fishing on Erie only because I leave my machine at my buddies house and drive right out to the bay, I haven't really needed to go anywhere else. One of these days I'll get down there but definitely no reason for me to push it on shaky ice when it's so easy for us up here. 
For the most part we can get out somewhere at some point to deeper water, 18ft+. Recently tho during the '16 and '17 season we only got out 5 times total in 2 years to 20ft, lotta boat fishing those 2 years for a few people but the majority of the people were just plain mad and miserable the whole winter 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> -4 now. Actual not wind chill. I would almost bet CM is a go. A buddy and I are going to ride down tomorrow.


-18F was actual temp, not wind chill. Wunderground weather stations around Bellville all showed -15 to -18 this morning in the Bellville/Lexington area. 

I doubt it rains enough to clear up most of the snow. One thing is for sure, after the rain and warmup, when we get the cold again later this week, whatever leftover snow is going to be rock hard and impossible to shovel or plow.


----------



## Straley

Since you live close to bay what are ice conditions on the bay how far can get out


----------



## bobberbucket

Set up and fishing on 3” clear with 6.5” multi layered frozen slush on top lots of sketchy soft spots at osp . I won’t be moving around much it was a Methodical Process to get where I am safely. It’s crusty dangerous stuff if your not properly equipped and or very experienced give it a few days.


----------



## bobberbucket

My amigo Erieangler51 decided to join me good times!#shacklife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

You’re going to need five more people in there to tie the record, six to break it


----------



## jcrevard

Straley said:


> Since you live close to bay what are ice conditions on the bay how far can get out


You asking me or someone else? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Alwaysfishin and I made it down to CM. Same ice here. 3.5 clear, 2-3 crusty ****. Dink’s.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

He’s in 8’ I’m in 7.... he’s skinnier.


----------



## AtticaFish

Got out today on an upground. 3" of good ice but wierd layers up to 8" down in a couple spots and just the bare 3" in others. Slow moving around and spudding the whole way.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Goose hunter came down on the other side or the road in the main lake for about an hr. 4-5 shots, got his geese and left. Had his decoys out in the ice.


----------



## Straley

I’m sorry Jcrevard I was asking u on conditions at Saginaw bay since that’s your home water


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Turned the flash on.....


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Alwaysfishin and I made it down to CM. Same ice here. 3.5 clear, 2-3 crusty ****. Dink’s.


Sweet, care to share what area? PM if you want. A buddy lives up that way and loves to fish out there. He's been bugging me about it. I just don't have good luck there.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

TDD11 said:


> Sweet, care to share what area? PM if you want. A buddy lives up that way and loves to fish out there. He's been bugging me about it. I just don't have good luck there.


Sure, the access rd going to the beach after you pass the gate house. It’s going to be right before the where all the pontoons are drydocked on the left. There is a large deep hole there going from shore down to about 24’. Real good contour. Hope that helps ya.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Sure, the access rd going to the beach after you pass the gate house. It’s going to be right before the where all the pontoons are drydocked on the left. There is a large deep hole there going from shore down to about 24’. Real good contour. Hope that helps ya.


Good stuff man! I was up yalls way tonight tuning with the kids,that area was 15°colder then cbus. 


Only thing we got going down this way is the rain melted most of the crap ice,an what is freezing now is alot more clear and hard an the little bit of snow we got seemed to blow off the lake. We went from slush you could brake through with a straw to 2" of solid clear ice in 24 hrs at a pond near my house.
I might go check some spots on buckeye an a couple ponds tomarrow. Not gonna get to serious about it quite yet...

Good luck everyone,stay safe!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good stuff man! I was up yalls way tonight tuning with the kids,that area was 15°colder then cbus.
> 
> 
> Only thing we got going down this way is the rain melted most of the crap ice,an what is freezing now is alot more clear and hard an the little bit of snow we got seemed to blow off the lake. We went from slush you could brake through with a straw to 2" of solid clear ice in 24 hrs at a pond near my house.
> I might go check some spots on buckeye an a couple ponds tomarrow. Not gonna get to serious about it quite yet...
> 
> Good luck everyone,stay safe!!!


We just took a lil road trip from mentor down to CM to check the ice. It was relatively safe, ended up fishing until after dark. We didn’t go out to the 24’ hole since it was still iffy in a few places per the spud bar. We checked a place closer to us on the way back home and are hitting it in the am.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I can’t wait till tomorrow. I’m taking Strong to a 12 acre private lake with some monsters lurking in there. Always a blast to fish. I’m gonna make the assumption that he may call me to bail him out of jail for fishin it without me there. Lol
We checked the ice tonight and it was 5-6” of clear solid beautiful stable goodness.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

allwayzfishin said:


> I can’t wait till tomorrow. I’m taking Strong to a 12 acre private lake with some monsters lurking in there. Always a blast to fish. I’m gonna make the assumption that he may call me to bail him out of jail for fishin it without me there. Lol
> We checked the ice tonight and it was 5-6” of clear solid beautiful stable goodness.


If you don’t bail me out, everyone on OGF will have cords yo. Even cords for the actual holes we drill.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lovely temps outside this morning! Tomorrows warm and rain will get rid of the snow then we’re going into the deep freeze if the forecast holds we will be happily fishing everywhere!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

A little side story from yesterday which was amusing. So I’m probably not set up more than 10 minutes I’d already caught a couple little perch. All the sudden I her someone trudging toward me across the channel I was thinking to myself here we go. 

Guy comes out says hello asked me if I was catching then he asked if I minded if he setup nearby I told him I didn’t mind even tho I was thinking he was gonna be like some of the typical OSP fisherman and annoy me to death. 

But I was wrong about that guy he was cool! I gave him the details he started drilling 10 or so yards away set up his shack kicked his radio on and went to fishing. Little while after my buddy shows up to fish with me guy gets out of his shack comes over to check out mine when I open the window he had a couple beers in his hands to offer us my kinda guy! He says you guys thirsty I’ve got a case of beer over in my shack plenty to share! He had a few keepers we gave him a couple keepers (redears) 

I guess the moral of the story is I shouldn’t get immediately annoyed when I see someone coming it might turn out to be a good guy with a case of beer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

A CASE OF BEER!!! Talk about essential safety gear!!


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> A CASE OF BEER!!! Talk about essential safety gear!!


I think it was for morale! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard

Straley said:


> I’m sorry Jcrevard I was asking u on conditions at Saginaw bay since that’s your home water


Still lotta open holes, the ice that started refreezing and wasn't swirling around from all the winds is a solid 5" of black ice.
Need this effing wind to stop so the water will quit moving around. A warm day tomorrow then cold again. 
Open holes could possibly be good by the end of the weekend but if the snow comes they'll be a b***ch too see
Please travel in groups, and WEAR YOUR ICE PICKS

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Had 4” of hard ice at a rock quarry yesterday. No shanty in 0 degree temps was brutal. Was out for maybe a hour then called it quits. I’ll be out again today.


----------



## snag

Temps going up this afternoon then into rain on Wednesday, then going back down to the low teens at night, so hope some snow sinks down then the refreze gets a good base before anymore coming snow. Depends on the rain. Saw on tv put in Bay Area is 10% ice covered. Suppose to be below temps through the end of January.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Set up at osp on 3.5” clear with 6” cloudy on top solid as a rock. Hopefully some fish wanna play today!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Well I was gonna go out today... until the car decided it wasn’t going to start. This sucks lol


----------



## icebucketjohn

GO GET'EM BOBBERBUCKET !!!


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> GO GET'EM BOBBERBUCKET !!!












Dink’s and stogies I’m in my happy place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Now you're talking my language.


----------



## midoh39

Counted 8 guys out on East Harbor, don’t have exact ice conditions but I wouldn’t trust it completely quite yet


----------



## bumpus

bobberbucket said:


> Set up at osp on 3.5” clear with 6” cloudy on top solid as a rock. Hopefully some fish wanna play today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty jealous I went and checked pymatuning lake today and it's a no go multilayered cloudy ice maybe in a few more days


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Now you're talking my language.


They have these cigars on the counter at the pipe rack in a jar cayman jacks I think that’s the name. They are cheap but damn do they taste good! Give em a shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Get'em bobber hope to get some eyes to play after work on the branch


----------



## snag

The ice is looking a lot better than the other trips..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Car battery got fixed i’ll be at the rock quarry soon. Trying to find some quarry Crappies and Perch. Don’t know if they would be in the deeper basin or in shallow structure?


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> The ice is looking a lot better than the other trips..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best ice I’ve been on all season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

On a side not I left my house and got all the way to the plx before realizing I’d forgotten my picks again. I bought another set because Nobody should be out here without them! Plus I can’t safety shame if I’m not wearing them!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Well I was gonna go out today... until the car decided it wasn’t going to start. This sucks lol


Start hoofing it the lake will still be frozen when you get there I promise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Car battery got fixed i’ll be at the rock quarry soon. Trying to find some quarry Crappies and Perch. Don’t know if they would be in the deeper basin or in shallow structure?


I would start deep. Do you have a flasher? Crappie like to suspend. With this warm up, I'd think this evening would be good for crappie fishing.


----------



## bobberbucket

hardwaterfan said:


> I would start deep. Do you have a flasher? Crappie like to suspend. With this warm up, I'd think this evening would be good for crappie fishing.


X2 solid advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

hardwaterfan said:


> I would start deep. Do you have a flasher? Crappie like to suspend. With this warm up, I'd think this evening would be good for crappie fishing.


X3


----------



## bobberbucket

A guy just went swimming at OSP. But it was his fault he pushed it to the tree that everyone knows about in the channel went for a swim mid channel!! 

He is good tho and so is his stuff he just came to ask me to watch his sufff while he eus home to Change. It’s all good where we are myself Erieangler51 and Kyle cateran are 3 deep in my shack.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

We got about 8-10 of these with alwayzfishin getting the majority, the Ahole.







We’ll probably stay awhile after dark to see if they turn on. We have been here since 10 maybe.


----------



## bobberbucket

Annnd another dude just went swimming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madm0j0

swone said:


> You’re going to need five more people in there to tie the record, six to break it


That's soooo bad, but oh soooo funny! I hope they are all right. Probably good chance they won't try that again!


----------



## Osmerus

Oh man...your getting quite the show out there..Gota use a spud during early ice. Gota take those ice safety precautions.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Well I went deep yesterday and it was rough. So I went to a shallower cove with a ton of brush and weeds. 10-15 ft. Deep in the quarry would be 40ish. My first hole i marked a lot of fish and caught 2 gills, a crappie, and 3 small Bass. Yesterday i went deep and only had one small bass. Looking for bigger fish but any fish is a good one.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

If only i had a shanty i could sight fish. 15 feet of visibility. Ice was 5 inches


----------



## madm0j0

bobberbucket said:


> They have these cigars on the counter at the pipe rack in a jar cayman jacks I think that’s the name. They are cheap but damn do they taste good! Give em a shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ur in my neck o the woods. We gotta put a trip together. I'm thinking Presque Isle very soon. PM me if your interested.


----------



## dlancy

bobberbucket said:


> Annnd another dude just went swimming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I can hear you 3 guys player shamming the polar bear plunge ice fisherman.....haha shame, shame, shame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> Man I can hear you 3 guys player shamming the polar bear plunge ice fisherman.....haha shame, shame, shame
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro I was there from noon to 6 shaming and saw two swimmers but really it was their own fault they were fine and fished after lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Now for the dirty details  . Fished noon till 6 at OSP was joined by fellow ogf members Erieangler51 and Kyle catteran. A little later we were blessed with swones presence then Icebucketjohn it was a regular meet and greet out there and a dang good time! IBJ brought me a fabulous chocolate cigar it was top notch! He even caught his first fish of the season with my famous pink rod! Even tho a couple dudes got wet due to their own bad decisions. A good time was had by all nice to be on the water again with good people catching a few fish and sharing some laughs!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That is really badass glad you all had a great time, would live to join you all sometime soon


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> That is really badass glad you all had a great time, would live to join you all sometime soon


Anytime Just say when!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

You got it, thanks


----------



## icebucketjohn

I decided to take a walk on the ice at OSP after work today. Didnt take any fishing gear, but certainly had my safety gear including Spud Bar, Hand Spikes, Ice Cleats, Stogies & Adult Beverage. About a dozen guys all fishing a rather tight area. A handful of OGFers including Brad Crappie too. 

Thanks to Bobberbucket Dave, I caught my first Monster Dink Gill on his famous Pink Ice Fishing Rod. What a memory!!

Nice jawing & Bantering going back & forth between bites. Nice to see some decent gills & crappies on the ice.

Yeah the ice is still sketchy. 

DON'T DO STUPID


----------



## Kyle cattarin

bobberbucket said:


> Now for the dirty details  . Fished noon till 6 at OSP was joined by fellow ogf members Erieangler51 and Kyle catteran. A little later we were blessed with swones presence then Icebucketjohn it was a regular meet and greet out there and a dang good time! IBJ brought me a fabulous chocolate cigar it was top notch! He even caught his first fish of the season with my famous pink rod! Even tho a couple dudes got wet due to their own bad decisions. A good time was had by all nice to be on the water again with good people catching a few fish and sharing some laughs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was an absolute pleasure fishing with everyone today. Bobber even let me use his flasher today. I liked it so much, i went home and bought one for myself. All in all it was a great day out fishing and meeting everyone. Now time to see what this rain brings us.


----------



## swone

So much fun fishing at the old state park today! Some epic opportunities to safety shame. Had a great time. I love going there, but I’m hoping I’m going somewhere else soon.


----------



## icebucketjohn

It's 5:30 am...not looking too good out there for hitting the ice... It's raining pretty steady out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> I decided to take a walk on the ice at OSP after work today. Didnt take any fishing gear, but certainly had my safety gear including Spud Bar, Hand Spikes, Ice Cleats, Stogies & Adult Beverage. About a dozen guys all fishing a rather tight area. A handful of OGFers including Brad Crappie too.
> 
> Thanks to Bobberbucket Dave, I caught my first Monster Dink Gill on his famous Pink Ice Fishing Rod. What a memory!!
> 
> Nice jawing & Bantering going back & forth between bites. Nice to see some decent gills & crappies on the ice.
> 
> Yeah the ice is still sketchy.
> 
> DON'T DO STUPID


I forgot brad lol. I had a ball out there yesterday you looked so happy when you were fishing a little watching my flasher. I gotta get one of them soft flasks! That crown apple is perfect to keep Jack Frost out of your bones! Good stuff And that cigar was great! Thanks again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Kyle cattarin said:


> It was an absolute pleasure fishing with everyone today. Bobber even let me use his flasher today. I liked it so much, i went home and bought one for myself. All in all it was a great day out fishing and meeting everyone. Now time to see what this rain brings us.


Kyle it I had a great time fishing with you as well being a young guy you took to the flasher very easily you won’t regret buying one! You are welcome to join me on the water anytime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

What a difference a day makes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> It's 5:30 am...not looking too good out there for hitting the ice... It's raining pretty steady out there.


Might have to let it sit for a couple days I’m gonna got out later this morning and check the damage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

I fished in an ALL-DAY, steady rain last year at Nimmy with my son, Nathan, along with Buckzeye Dan and Evenrude 51 Carl. _* It wasn't fun.*_ I'm not sure I wanna get everything totally soaked again


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> I fished in an ALL-DAY, steady rain last year at Nimmy with my son, Nathan, along with Buckzeye Dan and Evenrude 51 Carl. _* It wasn't fun.*_ I'm not sure I wanna get everything totally soaked again


Where’s dan been I haven’t seen him around in awhile? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Dan is still in the PLX., continues to be addicted to fishing, but has been super busy lately., especially with his son, Sam., hasnt had the opportunity to fish as much as he'd like, but has managed to wet a line at Long Lake a few times before the freeze.


----------



## bobberbucket

Osmerus said:


> Oh man...your getting quite the show out there..Gota use a spud during early ice. Gota take those ice safety precautions.


It was a show for sure! It was actually really cool because we always preach safety especially to the young guys. While I was fishing with Kyle I had something to point to and say “ see what happens when you don’t spud” Thank you to those who went swimming I needed a good example to get my point across! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiostrutter

Southwest Ohio. Only 2.5". Stayed on the docks, but had decent action!


----------



## bobberbucket

ohiostrutter said:


> View attachment 290587
> View attachment 290589
> Southwest Ohio. Only 2.5". Stayed on the docks, but had decent action!


Nicely done!  Looks like dinner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

You down wit OSP? Oh no, not me! Looking like a recipe for disaster out here right now


----------



## 1MoreKast

bobberbucket said:


> Kyle it I had a great time fishing with you as well being a young guy you took to the flasher very easily you won’t regret buying one! You are welcome to join me on the water anytime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what its all about fellas...having fun and helping others. And catching fish is just a bonus.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 290591
> 
> 
> You down wit OSP? Oh no, not me! Looking like a recipe for disaster out here right now


I see LOTS of water on that ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

1MoreKast said:


> This is what its all about fellas...having fun and helping others. And catching fish is just a bonus.


It was probably one of those outings I’ll remember forever! Whole gang of us out the ice everyone catching something. We were a rambunctious bunch out there laughing and joking. Towards the end I wasn’t even fishing I was having too much fun socializing! 

Excellent safty shaming opportunitys Nobody died it was good times! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

I wore extra safety gear yesterday just to avoid the shaming.......



Back to waiting.......


----------



## Osmerus

All this rain melting the snow on the ice followed by cold temps later this week and next "should" give us some good ice. Hopefully


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I ventured out yesterday afternoon for two hours. Had 3-1/2-4"just east of columbus,an the fish was eating. Took 2 keeper eyes,4 barely shorts,an a couple 9" crappos. ... no fish porn,phone in the car this time. Lost 1 big female on a minnow an tip-up , everything else on a ultra light ripnrap. 
Bite really fired up after dark but I had chores to do still 
I'm done till Sunday funday


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

4 to 4.5" in Jefferson County 
Crushed big gills at a strip pit yesterday after work. Only 1 bass about 15"


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> I ventured out yesterday afternoon for two hours. Had 3-1/2-4"just east of columbus,an the fish was eating. Took 2 keeper eyes,4 barely shorts,an a couple 9" crappos. ... no fish porn,phone in the car this time. Lost 1 big female on a minnow an tip-up , everything else on a ultra light ripnrap.
> Bite really fired up after dark but I had chores to do still
> I'm done till Sunday funday


Nice glad you got out and enjoyed some ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s great to hear so many folks got a chance to get out a enjoy the ice! I’m loving all the reports and pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

It really is great to hear so many enthusiastic reports, but I have to admit it’s all second to the fact that safetyshame has actually become a thing.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> It really is great to hear so many enthusiastic reports, but I have to admit it’s all second to the fact that safetyshame has actually become a thing.


Thats right bro! And it’s raising awareness nobody wants to be the wet guy we’re all laughing at! You have done the community a great service by coining the term! Good stuff! If you aren’t safe you will be shamed and laughed at Relentlessly !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I think I’m gonna avoid getting shamed and keep it on shore today. Soon enough we will all be fishing everywhere. I’ve seen so many swimmers in the past week that I think I better take a day off before it’s my turn! 

Besides that I’m on my way to get some new tires FISH2WIN was safty shaming me hard about my bald tires at the lake last week! And I played hell getting out of the parking lot at osp last night so I guess it’s time!‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

bobberbucket said:


> I think I’m gonna avoid getting shamed and keep it on shore today. Soon enough we will all be fishing everywhere. I’ve seen so many swimmers in the past week that I think I better take a day off before it’s my turn!
> 
> Besides that I’m on my way to get some new tires FISH2WIN was safty shaming me hard about my bald tires at the lake last week! And I played hell getting out of the parking lot at osp last night so I guess it’s time!‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should buy an innertube while you're there and make a sweet safety shame award out of it so you can make the next swimmer you see wear it!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> You should buy an innertube while you're there and make a sweet safety shame award out of it so you can make the next swimmer you see wear it!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


We shall call it the tube of shame!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> If only i had a shanty i could sight fish. 15 feet of visibility. Ice was 5 inches


ive seen pictures where a guy would cover his head and upper body with a towel and drape it around the hole to sight fish. one picture showed the guy laying belly down on the ice to sight fish with his head covered. i never tried it that way though. you look pretty young, a shanty might be a good investment for you. youll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## swone

miked913 said:


> You should buy an innertube while you're there and make a sweet safety shame award out of it so you can make the next swimmer you see wear it!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I promised myself I was not going to cry...but then I heard Tube O' Shame...


----------



## swone

"How did you get out of the ice?" 

"Someone tossed me The Tube O' Shame"

"Oh..."


----------



## swone

We're going to need 4 tubes, one will be at OSP, one at Campground Bay, one at Congress Lake Road/Palm road (you thought we forgot about you Mogadore, but we didn't) and the fourth will be rotated to various farm ponds. I'm thinking we need to use an airbag inflator so they will inflate dangerously (and shamefully, hopefully causing some minor injuries which will lead to a deeper shame) and of course we will have to use some of the exploding blue dye packs so The Swimmer will have a permanent tint of shame on all their equipment.


----------



## swone




----------



## SMark

Tubes should be pink ponies.


----------



## miked913

Those giant flamingos!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

osp 3pm one shack two guys I’m jealous and my stuff is in my truck maybe I’ll just go poke a quick hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> osp 3pm one shack two guys I’m jealous and my stuff is in my truck maybe I’ll just go poke a quick hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it! See the thickness


----------



## swone

Don’t do it! That’s the decoy shack we talked about yesterday!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Feeding my homie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

How thick is it


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> How thick is it


7” total 3” clear 4” cloudy lots of water out there. And the thickness is only where I was fishing I encountered thinner areas to get to where I was fishing. Not safe don’t recommend it if you have any doubts give it a couple days before you give it a go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah wait until the weekend anyway hopefully it thickens up a little bit more now with the snow all gone


----------



## bobberbucket

Now for the details. So I lost my spud bar at osp swone being the good friend he is looked for it at osp this morning didn’t find it. After I got my tires I decided to go look at the ice over there. I parked and noticed something in the plowed snow where I parked it was my spud bar!! Thank god then I saw two guys in a shanty on the golf course side. I had my spud picks bait vex all my gear so I thought what the hell im gonna try it. Glad I did it was a fun hour I only stayed an hour but it was slamming! First drop 10” crappie vex was loaded in 9 fow ended up catching a dozen crappie only the first one was over 9” the rest were dink’s. And 14 golden shiners which I fed to the bird it was the most fun I’ve had in an hour that didn’t cost me $100 bucks!. 

Got a quick fix after what I’ve seen it’s only gonna get better conditions wise from here I’ll be fishing tomorrow!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## bobberbucket

Caught everything on one of these pinmins I payed too much for.

But more of a yellow color. Not the red haven’t tried it yet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Don’t do it! That’s the decoy shack we talked about yesterday!


Had to do it bro! The whole way out I was thinking my dumb ass is going to go swimming and ruin my vex! But it was like a drug and I couldn’t stop myself! HELLO MY NAME IS DAVE AND IM A HELPLESS ICE FISHING ADDICT! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Headed home from class today, looks like we only have a little ice leftover. Gonna have to start over tomorrow but the forecast from there looks good so here’s to hoping this time next week it will be solid!


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Headed home from class today, looks like we only have a little ice leftover. Gonna have to start over tomorrow but the forecast from there looks good so here’s to hoping this time next week it will be solid!


It’s coming man just be patient! I know it’s hard!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Had to do it bro! The whole way out I was thinking my dumb ass is going to go swimming and ruin my vex! But it was like a drug and I couldn’t stop myself! HELLO MY NAME IS DAVE AND IM A HELPLESS ICE FISHING ADDICT!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn’t be more proud of you David because admitting that you have a problem is the first step to recovery. Now let me tell you about my controversial yet highly successful technique to overcome this addiction: you have to fish every possible minute of every possible day until you’ve just had your fill, and you develop an aversion to it. Now admittedly this is controversial with wives girlfriends etc., but I’m in the process of trying to beat my addiction this way but I cannot do it alone


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I couldn’t be more proud of you David because admitting that you have a problem is the first step to recovery. Now let me tell you about my controversial yet highly successful technique to overcome this addiction: you have to fish every possible minute of every possible day until you’ve just had your fill, and you develop an aversion to it. Now admittedly this is controversial with wives girlfriends etc., but I’m in the process of trying to beat my addiction this way but I cannot do it alone


Count me in if you need to call me a 3 am I’m here Steve!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

I don’t want to derail the thread, but being basically brand new to ice fishing. If I just want to catch something through the ice I would assume my best bet is bluegills. 

What’s your recommendation for going after ‘gills? What to look for under the ice? Pretty much what I’ve gathered is look for vegetation so that’s where I’m starting.


----------



## crappieboo420

Caught everything on one of these pinmins I payed too much for.

But more of a yellow color. Not the red haven’t tried it yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
I do really well with that color for gills.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> I don’t want to derail the thread, but being basically brand new to ice fishing. If I just want to catch something through the ice I would assume my best bet is bluegills.
> 
> What’s your recommendation for going after ‘gills? What to look for under the ice? Pretty much what I’ve gathered is look for vegetation so that’s where I’m starting.


It’s not possible to derail this thread it’s soul purpose is to talk ice fishing! 

As far as the gills vegetation is a good place to start I prefer just outside on a drop or the weed line. Gills can literally be everywhere at times and there’s a 1,000 ways to target them and they all work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

4-10fow is a good place to look for some gills but ive caught them deeper. weeds Christmas trees any structure they are everywhere .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebergy

Just thinking here, won't the edges be shot first, just when I had everything ready to for the weekend too


----------



## icebucketjohn

Lakes & reservoirs will initially lose "shoreline ice" bc the of added water from rains, runoff & incoming streams., which in turn result in raising the water levels. Shoreline/Edge ice isn't lost as much as it simply not next to land anymore, but a few feet away.


----------



## swone

It’s funny but every old timer on here will tell you stories about how we used planks logs sometimes even people brought out ladders to get from the shoreline to the ice that wouldn’t fall away from you. And it was uphill both ways to school and we only had 3 channels on tv. The shoreline ice is definitely the first to go.


----------



## swone

But if it gets as cold as it supposed to, they will refreeze very quickly


----------



## bobberbucket

Back to ice making temps! I think everyone is gonna get a chance to fish this time around! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus

Man I hope I do but it's snowing a little heavier than I'd like up here in Ashtabula county


----------



## bobberbucket

I plan on hitting OSP today late morning depending on what last nights rains did. I’ll be sure to report conditions. Hopefully I can still get out the way I did yesterday. If not I’ll keep my skinny self on shore no sense in getting wet and shamed when we’re going be fishing literally almost everywhere by the end of the week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

The ice is gonna be layered this morning. It hasn't been sub-freezing temps for 24hrs yet.

Just like making soup, I'd give it a lil more time to thicken up.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> The ice is gonna be layered this morning. It hasn't been sub-freezing temps for 24hrs yet.
> 
> Just like making soup, I'd give it a lil more time to thicken up.


I’ll be really interested to see what it’s like. Yesterday when I was there in between the rains the ice layers had been condensed down by the rain. I wasn’t popping through multi layers on the way out It was like it all pressed together. The very cloudy ice gave off a false feeling of being safe if I didn’t already know where the danger was there really wasn’t a way to visually see the thin areas it all looks the same. IN THE ALMIGHTY SPUD WE TRUST!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

What time are you going Dave? I’m in the neighborhood and ready to party


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> What time are you going Dave? I’m in the neighborhood and ready to party


Probably won’t get out of here till after 9 I’ll text ya and we will form a plan of attack you bring your camera and the tube O. shame!. LET’S PARTY!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Anyone out checking conditions yet? All the snow here in mentor was gone yesterday. Have another inch or so this morning.


----------



## CHOPIQ

If theres not good ice by now there will be by next week. At Indian Lake next Wednesday the low is -13 and the high is 0 and thursday the high is 1 and the next ten days from today it will not be above freezing.


----------



## swone

I just checked out OSP, and today I would say that stands for one scary place. I had a bad feeling about it. The top layer was giving very little resistance to the spud and the bottom layer wasn’t much better


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I just checked out OSP, and today I would say that stands for one scary place. I had a bad feeling about it. The top layer was giving very little resistance to the spud and the bottom layer wasn’t much better


It’s a good thing I weigh less than your spud bar! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Campground bay seems a lot better so far, going to grab my stuff and tiptoe out further


----------



## swone

I’m a big girl, I need a big spud bar.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Campground bay seems a lot better so far, going to grab my stuff and tiptoe out further


Do it up bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

View attachment 290699


Out here catching some little ones. For some reason the term risk versus reward keeps running through my head


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 290699
> 
> 
> Out here catching some little ones. For some reason the term risk versus reward keeps running through my head


Your catching I’m still on the couch . That shore Ice looks very safty shamey .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Why I keep coming back


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 290701
> 
> Why I keep coming back


Did you have to gaff it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

We’re heading out later on this morning to check the place we were at Tues. Thanks for posting Swone.


----------



## Shad Rap

swone said:


> View attachment 290701
> 
> Why I keep coming back


GPS coordinates please??..congrats on the fine catch.


----------



## miked913

Pretty good on a 1 1/8 oz jig and holding up with one of those giant foam hands.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Every single step


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

That's why I built my own pond I know I'm gonna catch nice size fish


----------



## bobberbucket

CRPPIE PARIDISE said:


> That's why I built my own pond I know I'm gonna catch nice size fish


Need some help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

CRPPIE PARIDISE said:


> That's why I built my own pond I know I'm gonna catch nice size fish


What time should I be over Saturday? I'll bring the beers and brats


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

Next year I going to need to weed out some gills and perch gills are 6-9 in and the perch are 6-10 in I don't ice fish anymore and I don't eat gills so after the spring spawn I'll have a over abundance it's a small pond 1/2acre but it's 12 ft deep.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

I don't eat brats but I'll help someone watch the clock hit 4:20.Lol.


----------



## set-the-drag

I'll come weed them out next week Lol


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

Next year for sure ponds new I need to get it established in feed them spring and summer pellets and minnows they really got big fast.I also have about 30 bass they range.8-12 in and next year would like to put a few crappies In


----------



## bobberbucket

Set up on 6” at osp 3” of clear 3” of crap. With a buddy very Very sketchy out here had to cross some thin stuff to get where we are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegillin'

Out of curiosity, I see you guys fishing during the day in the middle of the week. Are you guys retired, working a shift other than 1st or just "sick". I think I need a different job. Kind of depressing working and seeing all this fishing.


----------



## swone

I am a semi washed up house painter, just not very busy this time of year


----------



## swone

Bluegillin' said:


> Out of curiosity, I see you guys fishing during the day in the middle of the week. Are you guys retired, working a shift other than 1st or just "sick". I think I need a different job. Kind of depressing working and seeing all this fishing.


You just need to stay in touch with your inner silky Johnson, hate hate hate


----------



## swone




----------



## Steelheader88

This site harbors all of the most diabolical haters east of the Mississippi...Why'd you get to go ice fishing 4 times, I havent gone at all....that SH*%s played out....


----------



## set-the-drag

Bobber where is the fish?


----------



## set-the-drag

Yesterday within 5 minutes of you being on the water you had a crappy


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

What you using there? That's a solid gill


----------



## Lewzer

> Out of curiosity, I see you guys fishing during the day in the middle of the week. Are you guys retired, working a shift other than 1st or just "sick". I think I need a different job. Kind of depressing working and seeing all this fishing.


I feel the same way bluegillin'. Then I think when I'm off and fishing in the glorious sunshine in my boat all summer that bobber is putting in 12-16 hour days working his rear off with no time to go fishing...


----------



## kit carson

Now that's a nice gill bobber, nice to see


----------



## kit carson

If I don't go to Erie saturday morning I would like to meet up and hit the ice with all you guys


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What you using there? That's a solid gill


This but purple with white spots.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> If I don't go to Erie saturday morning I would like to meet up and hit the ice with all you guys


Weekends are out for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Bobber Bucket , put some lotion on them nasty hands.


----------



## swone

kit carson said:


> If I don't go to Erie saturday morning I would like to meet up and hit the ice with all you guys


Yeah I have stuff I have to do on the weekend too, but I’d be happy to tell you what I’m up to and what the ice is like


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> This but purple with white spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Typical BBD campaign of misinformation: it’s this, but not this


----------



## swone

Proof of concept


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Adam got one 15” largie. So far no perch or gills. 3.5-4” of good black ice with an inch of the nasty on top.


----------



## Bluegillin'

Steelheader88 said:


> This site harbors all of the most diabolical haters east of the Mississippi...Why'd you get to go ice fishing 4 times, I havent gone at all....that SH*%s played out....


No hating, just jealous.


----------



## set-the-drag

I better not have to work Saturday all these damn pictures of drive me nuts I've been trying to pass 3 weeks to get out and go ice fishing just to get screwed over each weekend by something whether it's work or weather


----------



## bobberbucket

Still out here picking at them with Erieangler51 .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Stupid question what the hell is that orange thing hanging from his neck


----------



## swone

set-the-drag said:


> Stupid question what the hell is that orange thing hanging from his neck


Those are picks. They’re plastic handles with ice picks on the end so that when I fall in the ice I can have something to grab hold of to get out. They are very necessary.


----------



## swone

Bluegillin' said:


> No hating, just jealous.


I’m a hater when I’m not out here, that’s why I suspected you. Why should anybody in the whole world have a nicer car than me?!?


----------



## swone

There’s quite a bit of good ice off the C6 ramp, but it’s surrounded by really really thin ice. I wasn’t able to get much of anything going, Caught a couple of small perch about 7-8 inches. It was nice to fish in deep water and use the vex


----------



## set-the-drag

How deep were you targeting spot I'm looking at 4 hopefully Saturday looking more like Sunday now it's going to be in the 14 to 16 foot range next we going to look at one spot where I know there's a tree that's in about 12 foot first but I have my skepticism it's already plan on heading to the deeper water


----------



## swone

I was in 20' when I caught the perch.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Quit at dark the bite wasn’t great today lots of fish around but they were in a very negative mood they would charge up at the bait then just sit forever then go back down So many fish that just wouldn’t bite. We changed colors styles baits just couldn’t get that many to commit. 

As far as the ice goes it’s super sketchy especially trying to cross the channel I say if you go over and try you got a 60% chance of swimming. It needs a couple days. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Quit at dark the bite wasn’t great today lots of fish around but they were in a very negative mood they would charge up at the bait then just sit forever then go back down So many fish that just wouldn’t bite. We changed colors styles baits just couldn’t get that many to commit.
> 
> As far as the ice goes it’s super sketchy especially trying to cross the channel I say if you go over and try you got a 60% chance of swimming. It needs a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you guys ever throw the old jigging spoon when they are like that?


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Do you guys ever throw the old jigging spoon when they are like that?


I didn’t have any with me or I would have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Forecast continues to look fabulous  winds howling out there hopefully all the slop is getting good and firm. I may try and get out this afternoon if that wind settles down some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Yesterday was a prime example of how 3 feet can make a huge difference. When we got out to the area we wanted to fish we setup the Shack drilled the holes and went to it immediately caught a 9” redear and a crappie then nothing but blank screen for 20 minutes. 

I skipped a step during setup I usually drill several holes and vex them to find the most cooperative fish. 

I didn’t do that so after 20 minutes of disappointment I went out and drilled some holes one hole was literally 3 feet from the hole I was fishing in and it was loaded first drop bam nice redear 2nd drop bam crappie. After that decided to make the move a whopping 3 feet never had to move after that vex stayed lit up. The fish’s weren’t aggressive but at least they were there. 

Just go’s to show that you don’t have to drag a mile to find better fishing when it’s slow you might only need to move 3 feet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

Sure are right about that was fishing in a marina for perch catching a few guy came with a camera he want to see how it worked drill a few more holes close by a bam perch were piled up couldn't believe it ended up killing them


----------



## BrodyC

Swung by Ross Lake to check it out. 
It’s locked up!
Stood on the dock and drilled a couple holes to check thickness and we got about 2” of ice. Not quite thick enough yet but getting there!


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Swung by Ross Lake to check it out.
> It’s locked up!
> Stood on the dock and drilled a couple holes to check thickness and we got about 2” of ice. Not quite thick enough yet but getting there!
> 
> View attachment 290895


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

A question regarding spud bars. I see that most of you, use ice fishing specific spud bars. 
Would a normal steel spud bar accomplish the same goal?


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah


----------



## swone

BrodyC said:


> A question regarding spud bars. I see that most of you, use ice fishing specific spud bars.
> Would a normal steel spud bar accomplish the same goal?


I have a spud that weighs more than Bobber Bucket Dave, and I have never been through the ice yet and I really push my luck


----------



## swone

It’s actually a “feel” kind of thing, like how you learn how well a steak is done without having to cut into it, if that makes sense. I have thought about changing to a spud that weighs a reasonable amount but I have been using MacKenzie for so long I don’t think it’s a good idea


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> A question regarding spud bars. I see that most of you, use ice fishing specific spud bars.
> Would a normal steel spud bar accomplish the same goal?


Yes I don’t use a fancy spud mines a heavy narrow steel spud pictured here on my sled it’s not a nice ice fishing one but it’s saved my life 1,000 times .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> It’s actually a “feel” kind of thing, like how you learn how well a steak is done without having to cut into it, if that makes sense. I have thought about changing to a spud that weighs a reasonable amount but I have been using MacKenzie for so long I don’t think it’s a good idea


 it’s all about feel everyone I know who’s serious about this # ICELIFE learns and love their spud and every individual has a different comfort zone. You learn how many whacks it takes for you! 
It’s sorta a “ This is my spud there are many like it but this one is mine “ things! 

You build a personal relationship with your spud you trust that spud when you whack that spud you know instantly to take a step or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Yeah it’s just a matter of getting a feel for the ice. I know that I can put mine right through 3+inches of clear ice, so I can gauge by how much effort it’s taking to get through whether or not it’s good for me to walk on


----------



## BrodyC

I won’t be able to get onto the ice until next week anyways, I’ll pick up a spud at the hardware store and I’ll drill a couple holes from the safety of the dock and spud to work on getting the feel. 

Hopefully this time next week I have some fish to fry!


----------



## jay2k

I had to use a friends spud bar a few years back for a few trips. Hated it. You get used to yours after years of use. My uncle welded mine. Very light but I know how it works.


----------



## bobberbucket

jay2k said:


> I had to use a friends spud bar a few years back for a few trips. Hated it. You get used to yours after years of use. My uncle welded mine. Very light but I know how it works.


Totally agree can’t trust another mans spud bar. Just doesn’t feel right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Another thing about using a spud, there’s no substitute for going to a really shallow spot and being ready to get your boots wet when the ice is just forming, that’s how I learned exactly what ice that will barely hold my weight feels like in a situation where I wasn’t risking my safety or ,god forbid, the safety of a first responder.


----------



## bobberbucket

I will say I was a drill and walk guy until I was in my mid 20s and I’m still here if you don’t have a spud make damn sure your drilling as your walking!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Another thing about using a spud, there’s no substitute for going to a really shallow spot and being ready to get your boots wet when the ice is just forming, that’s how I learned exactly what ice that will barely hold my weight feels like in a situation where I wasn’t risking my safety or ,god forbid, the safety of a first responder.


Practice makes perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Bobber how does that sled pull, going to try my smitty tomorrow


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber how does that sled pull, going to try my smitty tomorrow


Like butter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sweet


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Like butter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it pulls like butter why do you cry so much when you have to pull it to Pizza Bay?!?


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> If it pulls like butter why do you cry so much when you have to pull it to Pizza Bay?!?


Pulls like butter on flat ice! Made of heavy materials not suitable for mountain climbing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> If it pulls like butter why do you cry so much when you have to pull it to Pizza Bay?!?


Shame Shame Shame on you Swone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebergy

Bobber and swone should be guides they know everything ask em they'll tell ya


----------



## Evinrude58

We shall test their knowledge.
Bobber and Swone ONLY
what is the meaning of life, the universe and everything?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> We shall test their knowledge.
> Bobber and Swone ONLY
> what is the answer to life, the universe and everything?


Fishing is life and nothing else matters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

icebergy said:


> Bobber and swone should be guides they know everything ask em they'll tell ya


I don’t know anything will you teach me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Bobber has failed his test now we shall wait and see if Swone is worthy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Bobber has failed his test now we shall wait and see if Swone is worthy.


See I told him I don’t know anything.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebergy

43 pages on this one thread and you guys knew EVERYTHING that's impressive, now the trick question, how thick is the ice on mosquito, west branch pymi, or any other walleye lake?


----------



## Evinrude58

To be fair Bobber I first posted the question incorrectly.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebergy said:


> 43 pages on this one thread and you guys knew EVERYTHING that's impressive, now the trick question, how thick is the ice on mosquito, west branch pymi, or any other walleye lake?


I don’t know you might want to go troll a thread for information where people are actually targeting or give a crap about walleye fishing. 

This is a general IcefishIng conversation thread walleye fisherman are welcome but this thread is being participated in by mostly inland lake anglers targeting panfish. 

Better yet if you could go drill a hole on any of the aforementioned lakes and check for yourself.


----------



## DBV

It would be nice to know conditions at other local lakes. Punderson, Ladue, etc... too.


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> It would be nice to know conditions at other local lakes. Punderson, Ladue, etc... too.


Well it would nice if more than 3 people actually went to check the ice and report conditions in northeast Ohio. But that would require more than 3 people to get off the couch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> To be fair Bobber I first posted the question incorrectly.


So your saying the contest was rigged shame shame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Thread has been pretty good for over 800 posts but just like previous years, the couch cowboys get jealous......

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Thread has been pretty good for over 800 posts but just like previous years, the couch cowboys get jealous......
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


We’re going keep right on moving forward we’re not falling for that ole played out ruin the thread game this year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

icebergy said:


> Bobber and swone should be guides they know everything ask em they'll tell ya


Bro, do you even lift?


----------



## snag

I went out to a farm pond this afternoon till dark, ice wasn’t bad 2 inches of white ice on top of 2 inches of black ice, but on other side of pond it was a hollow hit with spud. Then a space some water and a mayb two inches. Set up ,water was a bit stained from the run off we had this week. Got a bass then a small gill, not yet.. before leaving I saw a spot near me look different hit with spud right through maybe a half inch, this week will help a lot, the lake was rumbling and one good crack heaved the water in the hut I love those , scares newbies..
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebergy

IT was now we wait thread , didn't know we were WAITING on you 2 to tell us we've been doing it all wrong .Get a room


----------



## bobberbucket

icebergy said:


> IT was now we wait thread , didn't know we were WAITING on you 2 to tell us we've been doing it all wrong .Get a room


 doors over there man if you don’t like our convo move on. We won’t miss ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> I went out to a farm pond this afternoon till dark, ice wasn’t bad 2 inches of white ice on top of 2 inches of black ice, but on other side of pond it was a hollow hit with spud. Then a space some water and a mayb two inches. Set up ,water was a bit stained from the run off we had this week. Got a bass then a small gill, not yet.. before leaving I saw a spot near me look different hit with spud right through maybe a half inch, this week will help a lot, the lake was rumbling and one good crack heaved the water in the hut I love those , scares newbies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the report and nice pictures! Man I love it when that lakes a cracking and moaning! 

That gold kastmaster is a fish catcher!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebergy

Sorry I'm ticked I have to work 50 hrs a week just for the rain to screw things all up, sorry


----------



## Steelheader88

All kidding aside, good luck tomorrow everyone and be safe, headed to medina county hoping to find some good ice...


----------



## swone

I would love to know about those other places as well because frankly, I get bored flopping around the lakes by my house, but the real point is that I go to the lakes by my house, get out my spud bar, and then brave the slings and arrows of untold lurkers to report what I find so people that have a job in the winter can make an informed decision about whether or not they want to go to OSP and have some fun. I like to poke a little fun, and that’s alright and when you start poking back I try to keep it light. Peace and love brethren, the hour of our deliverance is upon us in the form of icy horizons to the end of the earth! Be safe and know that I love you enough to tell you how much I hate you


----------



## icebergy

I'm done before I get banned. You all win . Tell us everything you know and don't quit being a winner


----------



## bobberbucket

icebergy said:


> Sorry I'm ticked I have to work 50 hrs a week just for the rain to screw things all up, sorry


I understand your frustration with the weather trust me my inner hater comes out when its September and I’m working 96 hours a week in some hurricane ridden hell hole that’s 100 degrees and 100% humidity everyday so civilized people can have lights and AC and stuff. While everyone is in their boats dredging hogs! 
I don’t fish in the summer or fall I get a little in the spring if I’m lucky most of my fishing is done December-April 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

icebergy said:


> I'm done before I get banned. You all win . Tell us everything you know and don't quit being a winner


Stick around, we’re all good here! I do sound like a know it all on here sometimes but it’s just wanting to share info and fight off the winter blahs.


----------



## icebergy

swone said:


> I would love to know about those other places as well because frankly, I get bored flopping around the lakes by my house, but the real point is that I go to the lakes by my house, get out my spud bar, and then brave the slings and arrows of untold lurkers to report what I find so people that have a job in the winter can make an informed decision about whether or not they want to go to OSP and have some fun. I like to poke a little fun, and that’s alright and when you start poking back I try to keep it light. Peace and love brethren, the hour of our deliverance is upon us in the form of icy horizons to the end of the earth! Be safe and know that I love you enough to tell you how much I hate you


I hate you too cause I can't fish every day just being jealous while I drink my beer and listen to the wine about the cold weather. Would rather be in a shanty


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Always gonna be haters.... smh.


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Always gonna be haters.... smh.


Yes but we worked it out like civilized folks this time sorta. ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

To everyone venturing out tomorrow be safe and have a great day on the ice, let's hear all the good reports tomorrow night


----------



## icebergy

swone said:


> Stick around, we’re all good here! I do sound like a know it all on here sometimes but it’s just wanting to share info and fight off the winter blahs.[/Q
> Has wasted a good bit of time. Kid and I are gonna drive around WB and maybe Skeeter tomarrow just to check things out


----------



## bobberbucket

Yes safety 1st or yee shall wear the Tube O Shame!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I would bet you will find some bays and protected areas that are fishable. Even heard on another post about some shanties north of 88, and we all know what goes on up there, so you probably want to take your gear just in case


----------



## miked913

My plan is to pull the last of my traps tomorrow so I will be free to fish where ever I wish. I tagged out on otters this week so mission accomplished! Bring on the fishing!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shomethacrappies

View attachment 290933
Went to the foot today not much action ice was decent 4-5 inches didn't quite make it to the hanger but was close


----------



## bobberbucket

shomethacrappies said:


> View attachment 290933
> Went to the foot today not much action ice was decent 4-5 inches didn't quite make it to the hanger but was close


That’s good news!!! Nice job getting out Thank you for the report! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Alwayzfishin wants to hit skeeter or pymy in the am. I think I’m going to wait til Sunday. Hollar at him, Adam knows his ****.


----------



## crappie4me

bb i follow you're winter thread every year like i follow zara on glsm thread all year. you guys are what fishing reports are all about. thanks.(um i will need compensation for my endorsement. one of them stogies will do).


----------



## miked913

shomethacrappies said:


> View attachment 290933
> Went to the foot today not much action ice was decent 4-5 inches didn't quite make it to the hanger but was close


Way to go Damon glad you got out. We're meeting up with friends at Wallace in the morning.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappie4me said:


> bb i follow you're winter thread every year like i follow zara on glsm thread all year. you guys are what fishing reports are all about. thanks.(um i will need compensation for my endorsement. one of them stogies will do).


If I see you out the there we shall have a stogie although I gotta warn ya mine aren’t nearly as good as IBJs ! Johns stogie game is on a whole different level! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Well I'm planning on being out 2morrow going to punch a few holes n try my flasher and tungsten jugs out.not sure where but most likely portage lakes


----------



## crappieboo420

I will be on mud lake tomorrow after work and will post ice conditions and the crappie report.so excited to get some ice therapy.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> I will be on mud lake tomorrow after work and will post ice conditions and the crappie report.so excited to get some ice therapy.


Get it Get it!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Well I'm planning on being out 2morrow going to punch a few holes n try my flasher and tungsten jugs out.not sure where but most likely portage lakes


Osp is a good place to play with the flasher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Like crappie4me I follow your guys thread in winter . It kind of keeps me sane while I wait for the ice to go away down here. Back in summer I even located all my ice gear and got it together just incase we have a freak winter down here and the lakes get safe ice.
It's great the way you guys keep posting and getting info out so the poor guys stuck working can get some good intel as to local conditions. Kudos to you guys, more guys should follow your lead.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Like crappie4me I follow your guys thread in winter . It kind of keeps me sane while I wait for the ice to go away down here. Back in summer I even located all my ice gear and got it together just incase we have a freak winter down here and the lakes get safe ice.
> It's great the way you guys keep posting and getting info out so the poor guys stuck working can get some good intel as to local conditions. Kudos to you guys, more guys should follow you lead.


If you want to dust of that ice gear come on up north I got an open seat for you anytime! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

IBJ and I are hitting Nimmy early in the morning hoping to sneak up on some slabs before they wake up and figure out what is going on.


----------



## Evinrude58

Oh yea Bobber the answer is 42.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> IBJ and I are hitting Nimmy early in the morning hoping to sneak up on some slabs before they wake up and figure out what is going on.


Get E’m! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

snag said:


> I went out to a farm pond this afternoon till dark, ice wasn’t bad 2 inches of white ice on top of 2 inches of black ice, but on other side of pond it was a hollow hit with spud. Then a space some water and a mayb two inches. Set up ,water was a bit stained from the run off we had this week. Got a bass then a small gill, not yet.. before leaving I saw a spot near me look different hit with spud right through maybe a half inch, this week will help a lot, the lake was rumbling and one good crack heaved the water in the hut I love those , scares newbies..


I fished a pond in SW Richland county this evening that was the same conditions. I knew it'd be muddy from the runoff Wednesday but it's close to home and I usually check ice there before going anywhere. I ran out of daylight while spudding, so I unloaded my gear in hopes of my first fish of 2019
Not tonight.

Twas dark before I got a line in the water. Tried jigs, my new hali rigs, new vibrato rigs, etc. I think it being dark and the water dirty had them shut off. Usually catch a few crappie there through the ice that are so high you don't Mark them. Not tonight. Granted I've never fished it in the dark, and ran out of daylight before I could scout the ice and know where was good and not good. Back at it in the morning!


----------



## shomethacrappies

miked913 said:


> Way to go Damon glad you got out. We're meeting up with friends at Wallace in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Let me know how you do, hope they turn on be safe


----------



## bobberbucket

Looking fishy today! I’m not gonna 

make it back out till probably Monday. I’m sure lots of folks will be out enjoying the ice today. Look forward to seeing some reports and fish pictures! 

Hope everyone going out has a safe and enjoyable day out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMark

Headed out to a small reservoir this morning. Spudded it just before the rain this week and it was about 5" (got there late, recon, didn't fish). Hope it has recovered


----------



## bobberbucket

SMark said:


> Headed out to a small reservoir this morning. Spudded it just before the rain this week and it was about 5" (got there late, recon, didn't fish). Hope it has recovered


Good luck out there! I hope you stick a bucket full!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I really really got this feeling that the fish are going to be on fire  today! I don’t know why but my gut says lips on hooks today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody got a thickness reports


----------



## swone

Of course it’s going to get good today, because I’m at the house. Hate hate hate


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm so excited to finally stick my rod in a hole! There is going to be multiple and I'm going to hit them so so hard


----------



## Shad Rap

set-the-drag said:


> I'm so excited to finally stick my rod in a hole! There is going to be multiple and I'm going to hit them so so hard


Wouldn't wanna be fishing with you today...hehe.


----------



## set-the-drag

Ice porn


----------



## bobberbucket

Shad Rap said:


> Wouldn't wanna be fishing with you today...hehe.


Hey Shad did your fall cleanups suck as much as mine did? I was still doing that crap end of December.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Ice porn


Bust out the crisco!!! I can’t wait to see some pictures!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

How come you aren't going out bobber


----------



## rmike425

2.5" on mogadore off of Congress lake, but no action


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> Hey Shad did your fall cleanups suck as much as mine did? I was still doing that crap end of December.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny you remember...I fell off my damn roof Sept. 26th, shattered my elbow, had surgery and have been out of commission ever since...blows!..should've been working up until Christmas yes...I seen guys around here still doing it after the 1st of the year.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> How come you aren't going out bobber


I’m busy with the family on the weekends. My wife doesn’t mind my fishing 4-5 days during the week she likes me to spend the weekends around home. It’s a fair compromise Happy wife happy life! 
Plus I like the lakes better during the week weekends get a little too busy for me out there . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Shad Rap said:


> Funny you remember...I fell off my damn roof Sept. 26th, shattered my elbow, had surgery and have been out of commission ever since...blows!..should've been working up until Christmas yes...I seen guys around here still doing it after the 1st of the year.


That sucks man I’m sure for you solo guys the late drop was a blessing! Not so much for corporate operations we got burned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> That sucks man I’m sure for you solo guys the late drop was a blessing! Not so much for corporate operations we got burned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I saw corporate ops working cleanup just a week ago still...definitely behind this year.


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> If you want to dust of that ice gear come on up north I got an open seat for you anytime!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer.
If this weather holds I may take a ride up to Indian Lake in a few weeks.
Momma saves all her honey-do's for this time of year and she prays for skim ice to keep me off the water so I can stay home and (hopefully) do them. With these temps we're having we may actually get some safe ice this year.
Like I said before. you guys provide a hell of a service to the guys who are stuck working.


----------



## Rooster

crappiedude said:


> With these temps we're having we may actually get some safe ice this year.


Acton and Cowan will have good ice this time next weekend!


----------



## bobberbucket

Rooster said:


> Acton and Cowan will have good ice this time next weekend!


It’s really great to see ice reports showing up from all corners of the state! You know it’s gonna be a good season when guys in the south west are eyeing up their ice gear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

Fished Wallace this morning really quick, caught a couple dink gills. A lot of people out there this morning ice looked to be around 4 in. Think I’ll be heading to nimi tomorrow. Great to see everyone out fishing.


----------



## muskiehunter06

4 inches at OSP..super slow

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Rooster said:


> Acton and Cowan will have good ice this time next weekend!


I was wondering about Cowan. I haven't ice fished there since the late 80's and back then we'd always seem to get some small gills and a few cats. I'd like to find some crappies and saugeyes in there.
Acton is a pretty far drive for me but probably closer than Indian. Probably doesn't matter though cause since I retired anywhere is an option.
Grant Lake is an option too. It's fairly shallow so I may give it a try.
Anywhere is better than sitting in the house.


----------



## bobberbucket

muskiehunter06 said:


> 4 inches at OSP..super slow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The best bite I’ve had over there this week was from 2pm till dark. 8-9fow on the weedline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Shad Rap said:


> Funny you remember...I fell off my damn roof Sept. 26th, shattered my elbow, had surgery and have been out of commission ever since...blows!..should've been working up until Christmas yes...I seen guys around here still doing it after the 1st of the year.


 I hate to hear about that elbow! As someone who shattered my elbow in 2001 in a similar accident I wish I had done the physical therapy after my surgery because I have a limited range of motion because I thought physical therapy was for chumps


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I hate to hear about that elbow! As someone who shattered my elbow in 2001 in a similar accident I wish I had done the physical therapy after my surgery because I have a limited range of motion because I thought physical therapy was for chumps


I’m in the screw in my elbow club as well shattered it October 1999 and it’s never healed properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

BBD, Did you also think physical therapy was for chumps?


----------



## bobberbucket

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










swone said:


> BBD, Did you also think physical therapy was for chumps?


Yes that’s why it’s crooked and always has a scab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Gross


----------



## miked913

Pretty slow on wallace, quite a few people, have seen a few caught, I got one so far.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

swone said:


> I hate to hear about that elbow! As someone who shattered my elbow in 2001 in a similar accident I wish I had done the physical therapy after my surgery because I have a limited range of motion because I thought physical therapy was for chumps


That's my problem right now...getting full flexion and extension back...friggin blows...and the screws suck...can't even bump my elbow now.


----------



## swone

Stick with it because I can tell you it’s terrible if you don’t and you never get another chance. I went in there one time and they started bending my arm and I just said to myself I’m never coming back here. Thank goodness it was my left arm


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Pretty slow on wallace, quite a few people, have seen a few caught, I got one so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Nice one! Looks great out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

miked913 said:


> Pretty slow on wallace, quite a few people, have seen a few caught, I got one so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


That’s a great fish and a great picture thanks for sharing.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 291009
> 
> 
> Yes that’s why it’s crooked and always has a scab
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn dude, I’d get that looked at. Hurts me looking at it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

miked913 said:


> Pretty slow on wallace, quite a few people, have seen a few caught, I got one so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Nice, that’s one of the bigger ones. Good job!


----------



## Workingman

I checked ice at Knox lake (north central oh) 5 1/2" at the marina dock area.
My wife is off next weekend so I'll definitely be out then if not before. (Trying to talk my daughter into going for a bit tomorrow)


----------



## jared015

Went out of pundersons marina launch. Tons of fish all dink blue gill

4-6” but edge of beach was thin.


----------



## BrodyC

Forecast shows low 20’s tomorrow evening so I may try and get out. Gonna be 40’s Monday then below freezing all weekend but next weekend and on looks warm so this may be my only week on the ice unless we get another cold front in February/March. 

Love seeing everyone get out and catch fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Forecast shows low 20’s tomorrow evening so I may try and get out. Gonna be 40’s Monday then below freezing all weekend but next weekend and on looks warm so this may be my only week on the ice unless we get another cold front in February/March.
> 
> Love seeing everyone get out and catch fish.


Get it while you can! Stay safe out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

My buddy sent me this picture today, I thought it was pretty cool. I guess he stayed around for 20 minutes until he tried to grab the pile of crappie.


----------



## swone

Yeah he was out there Tuesday night I think he’s a young guy, he was coming right up to us


----------



## miked913

It's amazing how many tracks there are around the holes, no matter where, we were out by south bass and there we're coyote tracks all over the ice. The fox and coyotes go hole to hole looking for the stuff slobs leave behind. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

swone said:


> Yeah he was out there Tuesday night I think he’s a young guy, he was coming right up to us


He got his belly full of dink gills that's for sure.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> My buddy sent me this picture today, I thought it was pretty cool. I guess he stayed around for 20 minutes until he tried to grab the pile of crappie.


That dude or one of his homies been hanging around OSP too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well I guess I was a little late on the last comment lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

He is kicking it on mud lake too. The ice is about 5 inches of black and 2 of the white ,Thats in a sheltered bay. Im heading out on springfield tomorrow will post how the ice is.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> He is kicking it on mud lake too. The ice is about 5 inches of black and 2 of the white ,Thats in a sheltered bay. Im heading out on springfield tomorrow will post how the ice is.


Good luck out there! I may go fool around Springfield later this week depending on the ice quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Good luck out there! I may go fool around Springfield later this week depending on the ice quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know buddy I'm going to be off those cold days. I will show you a few spots and see what we can pull out of there.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Let me know buddy I'm going to be off those cold days. I will show you a few spots and see what we can pull out of there.


I’ll hit ya up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelheader88

Medina county, a pond had 4.5 inches today, decent bite of crappie and cats, nothing to brag about, 2.5 clear, 2 cloudy.


----------



## BrodyC

Where’s the closest place to me, Chillicothe, that would sell ice fishing gear? 

I would assume Columbus area but not sure what you guys recommend.


----------



## bumpus

I'd check the cabelas in columbus. If you have to order something I'd suggest fishusa there shipping is pretty quick one or two days to get to you I think


----------



## midoh39

People are comfortably fish east harbor, but I started my year down south on IL. Stumbled onto a school of nice gills with a few crappie mixed in. I powered fished so I wasn’t out too long but did very well. Will be back at it tomorrow before I head back up north


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks it’s gonna be another decent day out there.. Hopefully the wind lays down some and it doesn’t show a ton. 

I’ll be out I’ll likely Monday fishing the warm front. Who am I kidding I’ll likely be fishing Monday-Friday ! 

Thanks to everyone who posted reports yesterday it’s GREATLY appreciated! Keep E’’m coming!

Herd a rumor from the snowmobile/Atv rider crowd around the PLX that guys were going to be out today making some test runs on the sleds. I feel like it’s too soon and someone is likely gonna get wet but that’s on them I guess. 
Don’t be surprised if some of them come smoking across OSP. But I think they are gonna try and run from Dano’s To the upper deck. 

Could be an interesting day out there stay safe folks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

SNOWMOBILERS:


----------



## bobberbucket

Totally legal as long as they keep it under 20mph while operating near shore and they are off they lake by 11pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

It may be legal, but buzzing passed me within feet of my shanty going 50+ mph, scaring the crap outa me isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> It may be legal, but buzzing passed me within feet of my shanty going 50+ mph, scaring the crap outa me isn't my cup of tea.


I agree. Those types of people give the many respectful riders I know a bad name. No different than some if the idiot fisherman I’ve seen giving us a bad name. The PLX is plenty big enough for us all to enjoy our hobbies. Honestly fisherman have more places to go to avoid snowmobiles than they do to avoid us. I know they are annoying as it gets but I don’t have any more right to the water than they do. 

When it comes to the shack buzzers I set a perimeter of traps around my shack they get to close they are gonna get a surprise. Play stupid games win stupid prizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Hey John remember that time you and I and I think one other person I can’t remember who. were fishing Tfoot the day of the polar bear jump? Hundreds of quads and sleds, lifted trucks ,stationwagons , mini vans all running on the ice to the beach. I don’t think I’ll ever forget that lifted suburban blowing right down the middle of Tfoot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

_*Right On BBD.*_

We fished with Buckzeye Dan & Nixmkt Tom. Remember Tom fell on the ice walking from Dusty's breaking his elbow. He's never left his boot spikes in his vehicle ever again


----------



## bobberbucket

Ohh memories I can still hear the music from the DJ blaring across the ice watching them in amazement driving that backhoe on the ice lifting the blocks of ice they cut out for the jump. Good times!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Amazing after this week, potentially another warmup coming. We just can't win in winter anymore.


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> Amazing after this week, potentially another warmup coming. We just can't win in winter anymore.


Mother Nature has it out for us! Luckily we should build enough ics this week to get us through a little warm spell. As Long as that warm spell doesn’t include several inches of rain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

My boy Bigeyurk25!Teasing me this morning I’m stuck home and he’s sticking pigs on skeeter! . O well he promised to send me a detailed report and some more fish porn to make me jealous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Full_Choke

bobberbucket said:


> My boy Bigeyurk25!Teasing me this morning I’m stuck home and he’s sticking pigs on skeeter! . O well he promised to send me a detailed report and some more fish porn to make me jealous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice one !


----------



## 1MoreKast

Nice lookin spec there


----------



## dlancy

bobberbucket said:


> Hey John remember that time you and I and I think one other person I can’t remember who. were fishing Tfoot the day of the polar bear jump? Hundreds of quads and sleds, lifted trucks ,stationwagons , mini vans all running on the ice to the beach. I don’t think I’ll ever forget that lifted suburban blowing right down the middle of Tfoot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was there with you guys that day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> I was there with you guys that day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s right yes you were! I remember fairly clearly now my buddy and I were setup near you over close to the peninsula when all the ruckus started. and John was Wayyy out towards the middle of the channel. We got like a foot of snow the night before and the drag back up from the beach was awful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

Campground at nimi starting to pick up a bit, decent crowd out here. Good luck everyone


----------



## bobberbucket

JiggingJacks said:


> Campground at nimi starting to pick up a bit, decent crowd out here. Good luck everyone


Nice redear!! Do it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s snowing big puffy flakes like crazy here in Brimfield!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

DBV said:


> Amazing after this week, potentially another warmup coming. We just can't win in winter anymore.


Nah, that lil warm up won’t hurt anything after awesome low temps coming up this week. We’ll be sitting in some thick ice when those higher temps show up. Makes for fun days on the ice. Everyone will be out of their shanty’s Bs’n and havin fun.


----------



## Kyle cattarin

Details on yesterday. Fished plx, & inches of ice. 3-4 clear, and 3-4 cloudy. Got set up around 4 fished until 9. Caught countless gills and crappies. Biggest being 12 inches. Caught most fishing on tiny spoons. Going back out today. Best of luck and tight lines.


----------



## bobberbucket

Kyle cattarin said:


> Details on yesterday. Fished plx, & inches of ice. 3-4 clear, and 3-4 cloudy. Got set up around 4 fished until 9. Caught countless gills and crappies. Biggest being 12 inches. Caught most fishing on tiny spoons. Going back out today. Best of luck and tight lines.


Nice Kyle! Do it up out there! Your married to the flasher now aren’t ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

Nice to be out playing with these pond critters today


----------



## bobberbucket

1MoreKast said:


> Nice to be out playing with these pond critters today


 Nice looks like a bunch of fun!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMark

Me and a buddy got out yesterday on a small reservoir 8:30-11ish and popped a few holes. 2-3" of decent ice with another 4 of milky stuff on top in the places we could get too. We couldn't quite get to the areas we wanted to fish, but did see a few marks. We fished, didn't catch.
Headed over to Indian for the evening and did manage to get a couple on the ice. buddy 3 / me 0.


----------



## bobberbucket

SMark said:


> Me and a buddy got out yesterday on a small reservoir 8:30-11ish and popped a few holes. 2-3" of decent ice with another 4 of milky stuff on top in the places we could get too. We couldn't quite get to the areas we wanted to fish, but did see a few marks. We fished, didn't catch.
> Headed over to Indian for the evening and did manage to get a couple on the ice. buddy 3 / me 0.


Thanks for the report! I’d rather have been at the lake getting skunked than sitting in my lazy boy all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

No ice fishing for me today. :/

Went to Ross Lake popped a few holes and had 3-4” of ice. However the runoff and rain caused the water levels to rise and the ice had several large cracks across it and was settling as I was there. Not worth the risk. 

Headed over to Scioto Trail thinking both lakes there are much smaller and wouldn’t have suffered the same fate. 
Wrong. 
They were both thinner than Ross at only 1.5-2.5 inches. 

Hopefully tomorrow the brief warm up will melt the thin shore ice off and allow the main ice to settle down and then the cold over the next couple days let it thicken up and I can get out before the weekend. 

Good luck to anyone who does get on the ice and be careful.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> No ice fishing for me today. :/
> 
> Went to Ross Lake popped a few holes and had 3-4” of ice. However the runoff and rain caused the water levels to rise and the ice had several large cracks across it and was settling as I was there. Not worth the risk.
> 
> Headed over to Scioto Trail thinking both lakes there are much smaller and wouldn’t have suffered the same fate.
> Wrong.
> They were both thinner than Ross at only 1.5-2.5 inches.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow the brief warm up will melt the thin shore ice off and allow the main ice to settle down and then the cold over the next couple days let it thicken up and I can get out before the weekend.
> 
> Good luck to anyone who does get on the ice and be careful.


You guys got it rough down your way! We’re Still building up north hope your waters firm up soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> You guys got it rough down your way! We’re Still building up north hope your waters firm up soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone more experienced than me probably could've/would've fished Ross Lake but being inexperienced I wasn't going to risk it to maybe catch a few gills. 

If I don't get on the ice this week I am gonna have to get over to the spillway at Paint creek or Deer Creek and scratch the fishing itch. Maybe make a trip up north with one of you fellas.


----------



## BrodyC

1MoreKast said:


> Nice to be out playing with these pond critters today


What kind of flasher/graph are you using?


----------



## swone

BrodyC said:


> Someone more experienced than me probably could've/would've fished Ross Lake but being inexperienced I wasn't going to risk it to maybe catch a few gills.
> 
> If I don't get on the ice this week I am gonna have to get over to the spillway at Paint creek or Deer Creek and scratch the fishing itch. Maybe make a trip up north with one of you fellas.


It’s really smart to be cautious, ice can be very treacherous especially when you’re alone. You should come up here sometime when you have a chance and we could show you what to look for with regards to safe ice. The first rule is that no ice is safe ice!


----------



## Evinrude58

That is true there is no such thing as safe ice. When dealing with ice you never know what might happen. An example a guy I knew many years ago asked me if I would like a scotch. He handed it to me with ice. I punched him in the face for ruining perfectly good scotch. See what I mean any ice can hurt you.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Someone more experienced than me probably could've/would've fished Ross Lake but being inexperienced I wasn't going to risk it to maybe catch a few gills.
> 
> If I don't get on the ice this week I am gonna have to get over to the spillway at Paint creek or Deer Creek and scratch the fishing itch. Maybe make a trip up north with one of you fellas.


You find time to get up north on a weekday and we will go catch some fish! Open invitation anytime as long as we have ice give me a days notice and it’s on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Maybe you could help me learn to ice fish BBD. I have gear and am hoping to try figure it out Tuesday.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Maybe you could help me learn to ice fish BBD. I have gear and am hoping to try figure it out Tuesday.


My schedule is open on Tuesday . I was thinking about playing around at Mogadore if your up for an adventure. I never get out till late morning tho. 

Only thing is if you and me are there and it’s just the two of us my odds of getting wet go up dramatically .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Know a guy we could take as sacrificial lamb. He is only 5'8" but weighs 280.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Know a guy we could take as sacrificial lamb. He is only 5'8" but weighs 280.


Perfect! I’ll shoot you a pm when I figure out the rest of the details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I feel like Swone needs to go on this walk as well! What do ya say swone you trying to march to the Moscow area on Tuesday? Hunt up up some of them orange looking striped fishes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley

I want to see icebucketjohn posing with a big ol walleye I like seeing his post and reading them he would be in seven heaven if he was able to sit on Erie enjoy his cigar and land a monster there is a better feeling


----------



## bobberbucket

Straley said:


> I want to see icebucketjohn posing with a big ol walleye I like seeing his post and reading them he would be in seven heaven if he was able to sit on Erie enjoy his cigar and land a monster there is a better feeling


From what I’ve been reading there’s a good chance it could happen this year ! Could possibly people going out of CSP after the cold snap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Right On Straley... Walleye is on My Bucket List.


----------



## 1MoreKast

BrodyC said:


> What kind of flasher/graph are you using?


Vexilar SonarPhone SP200 I was given for free. It’s a box that has WiFi signal and you use your phone or whatever to display the graph. I used my iPad. It works pretty well!


----------



## miked913

1MoreKast said:


> Vexilar SonarPhone SP200 I was given for free. It’s a box that has WiFi signal and you use your phone or whatever to display the graph. I used my iPad. It works pretty well!


Cool how well does the battery hold up in the cold? We tried that in the summer in the back of the boat, it would over heat the iPad and shut down

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

1MoreKast said:


> Vexilar SonarPhone SP200 I was given for free. It’s a box that has WiFi signal and you use your phone or whatever to display the graph. I used my iPad. It works pretty well!


Cool beans! I have a Deeper Pro+ that liked using in open water. Can’t wait to mark some fish through the ice though.


----------



## Straley

To the group of guys that fish with icebucketjohn u should do a road trip Saginaw bay good time and will you catch fish on Saginaw bay or check the river fishing it would be like parking at nimi and on within in min spud bar in hand check out Saginaw bay public Facebook where they go out of 4 hours 40 min to get there


----------



## Saugeyefisher

View attachment 291263














found some fish thru the ice hole. 7 fow only 2 keepers between us,but good numbers,good company....


----------



## crappieboo420

I was on Springfield today 70 dink crappie nothing over 11. Plenty of big suspended Mark's just couldnt get them to hit. ice was 5nches of black and 3 of white. On the lakemore side by the boat ramp. I went down to the small parking lot on the lakemore side and it was 3 1/2. Be safe everyone. All fish was caught horizontal, the didnt want it vertical.


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 291261
> View attachment 291263
> View attachment 291265
> View attachment 291267
> found some fish thru the ice hole. 7 fow only 2 keepers between us,but good numbers,good company....


Man that’s awesome! Two keepers is better than none! Glad to hear your enjoying the ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> I was on Springfield today 70 dink crappie nothing over 11. Plenty of big suspended Mark's just couldnt get them to hit. ice was 5nches of black and 3 of white. On the lakemore side by the boat ramp. I went down to the small parking lot on the lakemore side and it was 3 1/2. Be safe everyone. All fish was caught horizontal, the didnt want it vertical.


Nice!!! Thanks for the report you think you’ll be off wed or Thursday? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Nice!!! Thanks for the report you think you’ll be off wed or Thursday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir I got the week off after Tuesday. We will go hit the point and the island if your down?


----------



## 1MoreKast

miked913 said:


> Cool how well does the battery hold up in the cold? We tried that in the summer in the back of the boat, it would over heat the iPad and shut down
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


It’s been fine. If I got the shanty up I turn the brightness down and just make sure no other apps are on in the background. Seems to be just fine


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Yes sir I got the week off after Tuesday. We will go hit the point and the island if your down?


I’m down for whatever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> Maybe you could help me learn to ice fish BBD. I have gear and am hoping to try figure it out Tuesday.





bobberbucket said:


> I feel like Swone needs to go on this walk as well! What do ya say swone you trying to march to the Moscow area on Tuesday? Hunt up up some of them orange looking striped fishes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tuesday is my birthday, I would love to go out and either hurt some feelings or get mine hurt!!! Buckle up well, lads, WE'RE ON THE MARCH TO MOSCOW!!!!


----------



## swone

Straley said:


> To the group of guys that fish with icebucketjohn u should do a road trip Saginaw bay good time and will you catch fish on Saginaw bay or check the river fishing it would be like parking at nimi and on within in min spud bar in hand check out Saginaw bay public Facebook where they go out of 4 hours 40 min to get there


I think there still might be a chance that we just go up and walk NW a couple miles out of Catawba! We all know what goes on there!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I think there still might be a chance that we just go up and walk NW a couple miles out of Catawba! We all know what goes on there!


I’ve done that walk 6 miles round trip! And Id do it again!! I’ve also done the airboat guide thing and it was much better! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Tuesday is my birthday, I would love to go out and either hurt some feelings or get mine hurt!!! Buckle up well, lads, WE'RE ON THE MARCH TO MOSCOW!!!!


Birthday party on the ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s a lovely Monday for some fishing! Headed out with a buddy later this morning hoping the fish will be on the feed ahead of this arctic blast. Best of luck to those headed out today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I tried to find us some entertainment for your birthday swone. But they gave me some crap about high heels being too dangerous on the ice and it being too difficult to secure a brass pole in a shanty‍. Back to the drawing board!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

bobberbucket said:


> I tried to find us some entertainment for your birthday swone. But they gave me some crap about high heels being too dangerous on the ice and it being too difficult to secure a brass pole in a shanty‍. Back to the drawing board!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just crank the auger in the ice a few turns and see what they can do with that...


----------



## Eyes on te ice

1MoreKast said:


> Just crank the auger in the ice a few turns and see what they can do with that...


Just stand your spud bar up in a hole it will freeze in place in a minute #itscold outhere


----------



## bobberbucket

Dang right it’s cold out there! And the weather weather man was lying about that 10mph wind i played hell getting my shack setup at least it settled down some now. 85 and sunny in the shack fishing is slowww. 7” of ice tho.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

bobberbucket said:


> Dang right it’s cold out there! And the weather weather man was lying about that 10mph wind i played hell getting my shack setup at least it settled down some now. 85 and sunny in the shack fishing is slowww. 7” of ice tho.


Those fish probably want something better than Bud ICE, there's your problem.


----------



## bobberbucket

TDD11 said:


> Those fish probably want something better than Bud ICE, there's your problem.


 Bait stores with beer have limited selection I went for cheap and effective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle cattarin

bobberbucket said:


> Nice Kyle! Do it up out there! Your married to the flasher now aren’t ya!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes i am. Love that thing.


----------



## bobberbucket

Plus it was hard to pass up 3 pints of rough nasty bum beer for 3 bucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Kyle cattarin said:


> yes i am. Love that thing.












Best video game ever!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle cattarin

bobberbucket said:


> Best video game ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, catch a hog for me today


----------



## TDD11

bobberbucket said:


> Bait stores with beer have limited selection I went for cheap and effective.


Surely they had Yuengling or Labatt,even Aquafina is better. Haha!
I haven't had Bud Ice since high school. 

Yesterday my cans kept freezing to the ice..


----------



## bobberbucket

TDD11 said:


> Surely they had Yuengling or Labatt,even Aquafina is better. Haha!
> I haven't had Bud Ice since high school.
> 
> Yesterday my cans kept freezing to the ice..


When it comes to beer I’m more of a Mexican beer guy but I’ll drink almost anything that’s not nailed down!‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Cheap and effective you should've went with the natty daddy lol 2 of those bad boys you'll have a hard time getting off the ice. Labbat and crown only in my shanty


----------



## JiggingJacks

Fishing is slow so far only one little gill here at Wallace. Good luck everyone


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Cheap and effective you should've went with the natty daddy lol 2 of those bad boys you'll have a hard time getting off the ice. Labbat and crown only in my shanty


 I can’t even do the natty daddy!  labbat isn’t my thing but I’ll certainty lighten up a bottle of crown so it it’s less weight to drag!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The bite is so slow I may have to actually be home when I told the wife I’d be home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shomethacrappies

bobberbucket said:


> My schedule is open on Tuesday . I was thinking about playing around at Mogadore if your up for an adventure. I never get out till late morning tho.
> 
> Only thing is if you and me are there and it’s just the two of us my odds of getting wet go up dramatically .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want hit mogadore also willing to meet up in the morning


----------



## bobberbucket

shomethacrappies said:


> I want hit mogadore also willing to meet up in the morning


Well there’s been some cancellations so it may just be the two of us. I’ll pm ya my number I probably won’t get out until late morning tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shomethacrappies

Ok it will be three of us


bobberbucket said:


> Well there’s been some cancellations so it may just be the two of us. I’ll pm ya my number I probably won’t get out until late morning tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

shomethacrappies said:


> Ok it will be three of us


Sounds good shoot me a text. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone else interested in meeting at Mogadore bait around 9:30-10 ish in the morning? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Was out at deer creek this afternoon till about dark nothing but dink’s and a lot of sniffers. A good 6 inches of ice. Hope Sunday mondays weather report is wrong - in the 50 s ,shirt sleeve fishing..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Was out at deer creek this afternoon till about dark nothing but dink’s and a lot of sniffers. A good 6 inches of ice. Hope Sunday mondays weather report is wrong - in the 50 s ,shirt sleeve fishing..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That weather report doesn’t bother me I love getting a tan on the ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Are you guys fishing out of the new ramp bay past lansinger tomorrow morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Finally got to my little bluegill place took home 16 nice gills threw back just as many, we need to hit this place soon bobber. Plus I need you to show this oldman how to.post pics, me and technology don't get along to well


----------



## swone

I just got back from Mogadore. I did my old fashioned March to Moscow, down the Buckeye Trail to the point on the north side of the lake across from the boat stakes. I was much younger the last time I did that, but it still wasn't terrible. The fish weren't particularly cooperative. Went out and set up in the channel in 16' and immediately caught two small perch and was very enthused. Twenty minutes later went 100 yards down the channel and did the same thing, and so on. Every hole I drilled I caught one or two small fish then nothing but sniffers. Right before dark I moved up on the flat in between shore and the channel and caught a small crappie. Good exercise, not many good fish. I only saw one other sled mark out there and he went much further west than I did. I remember that used to be a shantytown over there off of 43 in that channel between the islands even 10 years ago as soon as the ice was good.


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Are you guys fishing out of the new ramp bay past lansinger tomorrow morning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. We’re gonna meet at moggy bait first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Should be an interesting day I’m not really liking the 14mph wsw wind tho.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Good luck out there today. Gonna be a doozy with dropping temps & high winds. Looks like Weds & Thursday will be NO FISH DAYS for me. It'll give me the chance to redo some rods, dry out some gear & check the equipment. Saturday will be my nex


----------



## bobberbucket

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWONE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Finally got to my little bluegill place took home 16 nice gills threw back just as many, we need to hit this place soon bobber. Plus I need you to show this oldman how to.post pics, me and technology don't get along to well


I’ll pm ya my number and we will setup something. Are you posting from your phone or a computer? I post from my phone using Tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

Well I got off to a rough start down in central Ohio. Left work a little early hoping for good evening bite at Knox lake. I found some little ones, started moving around looking for some keepers and stepped too close to the trunk of a layed down old tree and... yep, my leg went in. It wasn't too cold so stuck around and 20 minutes later it started raining! I was bucket fishing so... that did me in. At least I got out, come on Saturday! Glad I was alone so I didn't have to endure safety shaming as I left with tail between legs! Haha!


----------



## bobberbucket

Workingman said:


> View attachment 291429
> 
> Well I got off to a rough start down in central Ohio. Left work a little early hoping for good evening bite at Knox lake. I found some little ones, started moving around looking for some keepers and stepped too close to the trunk of a layed down old tree and... yep, my leg went in. It wasn't too cold so stuck around and 20 minutes later it started raining! I was bucket fishing so... that did me in. At least I got out, come on Saturday! Glad I was alone so I didn't have to endure safety shaming as I left with tail between legs! Haha!


Nice! At least you caught a few your only subject to Safty shame if you fall in more than 3 feet from shore. And you aren’t carrying any safety gear. Glad you central Ohio guys are getting your Chance this season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I use my phone bud but tapatalk don't help me any I would just assume have you show how it's done


----------



## bobberbucket

Set up and fishing out here at moggy with shomethecrappie and his buddy. 5.5” of ice where were at 4” good clear 1.5 of cloudy. Catching a few small perch no Wales yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

What you guys using on the bobber


----------



## bobberbucket

im running gold number 6 thin wire hook and minnow a jigging a cast master. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah Sunday I was only getting action 1' off 5he bottom on a 6 with a Minnie nothing consistent kinda sucked. Going Saturday


----------



## bobberbucket

We’re getting some action wolf packs come through we pick off a couple and then they go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> We’re getting some action wolf packs come through we pick off a couple and then they go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep it up!


----------



## bobberbucket

Still picking at them watching the weather go from white out snow back to sun then back to snow. Wind is ripping outside 80 and sunny in the shack tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

I wish I was fishing in these white out conditions.


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Set up and fishing out here at moggy with shomethecrappie and his buddy. 5.5” of ice where were at 4” good clear 1.5 of cloudy. Catching a few small perch no Wales yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ohhhh Modelo you must be having ceviche tonight ? must be Latina Tuesday !


----------



## snag

Some brew and add more heat to the shanty..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m headed home to have a taco hopefully the wife’s in a good mood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Went and checked Ross Lake again today. The ice looks like tectonic plates, pushing up over the bank and pieces shoved into each other. 

The lake was frozen bank to bank but I think another day or two in the single digits will do it some good. 

Plan is to get out Thursday afternoon and hopefully Saturday if it isn’t pouring rain. 

If the local lakes aren’t cutting it, Saturday afternoon I am gonna have to drive north.


----------



## bobberbucket

Came off the water 4:45 had a great time out on the water today good company ok fishing. Fished in 12-13fow. I didn’t catch anything other than perch did loose a good size bass at the hole kept 10 perch between 9-10” for myself and 6 dink’s for the stray cat that keeps the moles out of my yard. Every thing else went back. Wasn’t a super hot bite but enough to keep me interested and enough that I never had to move from my original holes. Probably 8-10 other guys out there scattered about saw a couple guys on buckets they are hard core cause that wind was howling! The lake was moaning and making ice we had a couple really good cracks that shook the whole lake and shot water out of my holes that’ll wake ya up! All in all it was a very enjoyable outing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Went and checked Ross Lake again today. The ice looks like tectonic plates, pushing up over the bank and pieces shoved into each other.
> 
> The lake was frozen bank to bank but I think another day or two in the single digits will do it some good.
> 
> Plan is to get out Thursday afternoon and hopefully Saturday if it isn’t pouring rain.
> 
> If the local lakes aren’t cutting it, Saturday afternoon I am gonna have to drive north.


I can’t imagine your lakes not being ready by Thursday after all this cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> I can’t imagine your lakes not being ready by Thursday after all this cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I certainly hope so. It’s too cold to not be able to ice fish. If it’s gonna be this cold I better be able to get on the ice.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> Came off the water 4:45 had a great time out on the water today good company ok fishing. Fished in 12-13fow. I didn’t catch anything other than perch did loose a good size bass at the hole kept 10 perch between 9-10” for myself and 6 dink’s for the stray cat that keeps the moles out of my yard. Every thing else went back. Wasn’t a super hot bite but enough to keep me interested and enough that I never had to move from my original holes. Probably 8-10 other guys out there scattered about saw a couple guys on buckets they are hard core cause that wind was howling! The lake was moaning and making ice we had a couple really good cracks that shook the whole lake and shot water out of my holes that’ll wake ya up! All in all it was a very enjoyable outing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a fun time! I'm still pretty new to all this. This noises make me really nervous when they happen. And I know they do others to. Because I always here a whooo,or oh s#/+ from the distant pack. I realize it's the ice making room to grow. Or dropping with lake levels. But man,lol. My first time out I was on 6-7" of see thru clear ice,but temps went from like 20° to 45°+ in a few hours. Those sounds had me falling to my knees trying to grab the ice,lolololol,I put on a show that day I'm sure.ive gotten a bit better since but still jump every time....
On a average size inland lake,temps below freezing,what's the worst any of you have seen happen during these shifts/cracks? Anything bad ever? Man that ice moves under me an my feet get pretty light! An I generally move slow!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Saugeyefisher said:


> Sounds like a fun time! I'm still pretty new to all this. This noises make me really nervous when they happen. And I know they do others to. Because I always here a whooo,or oh s#/+ from the distant pack. I realize it's the ice making room to grow. Or dropping with lake levels. But man,lol. My first time out I was on 6-7" of see thru clear ice,but temps went from like 20° to 45°+ in a few hours. Those sounds had me falling to my knees trying to grab the ice,lolololol,I put on a show that day I'm sure.ive gotten a bit better since but still jump every time....
> On a average size inland lake,temps below freezing,what's the worst any of you have seen happen during these shifts/cracks? Anything bad ever? Man that ice moves under me an my feet get pretty light! An I generally move slow!


Wait til it happens at 2 am when you’re by yourself and it shakes the whole shanty. Instant pucker factor big time.


----------



## icebucketjohn

The sounds the ice makes is Music to My Ears


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Got the Eskimo wide one infurno today and the new LX9 should be here tomorrow. I’ll be back on the front lines soon.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’m headed home to have a taco hopefully the wife’s in a good mood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you didn't buy her a nice shiny present, she's probably not going to be in a good mood. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Sounds like a fun time! I'm still pretty new to all this. This noises make me really nervous when they happen. And I know they do others to. Because I always here a whooo,or oh s#/+ from the distant pack. I realize it's the ice making room to grow. Or dropping with lake levels. But man,lol. My first time out I was on 6-7" of see thru clear ice,but temps went from like 20° to 45°+ in a few hours. Those sounds had me falling to my knees trying to grab the ice,lolololol,I put on a show that day I'm sure.ive gotten a bit better since but still jump every time....
> On a average size inland lake,temps below freezing,what's the worst any of you have seen happen during these shifts/cracks? Anything bad ever? Man that ice moves under me an my feet get pretty light! An I generally move slow!


Loud cracks,pops and rumbling below freezing is a generally a good thing. Above freezing those noises are a clue things are changing. Pay extra attention to ice conditions when there’s lots of that going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

She don’t need no shiny things! I find if I stay out long enough she’s just happy I come home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

The only noise you don't want to hear out on the ice is the sound of water running into the holes then you know that the end of good ice is coming. Right now this noise is what you have been waiting for, the making of hard ice. Have at it all you "nut bags ",enjoy yourselves!! You may see me out there next week with those warmer temps. LOL. Stay Safe.


----------



## swone

I have seen water “jump” out of the hole a foot and heard of it soaking the whole inside of shanties. I still get nervous every time and I agree that it’s much scarier at night for sure


----------



## Kyle cattarin

1/29/19. It sucked today. Well for me at least. Caught two dink perch on nimi. The wind made fishing in a pop up near impossible. Had one the wall collapse during a strong wind gust. Busted on of the rods out of place as well. However, I was able to get it back together just in time to leave. Won't be going out until this wind is gone.


----------



## bobberbucket

Kyle cattarin said:


> 1/29/19. It sucked today. Well for me at least. Caught two dink perch on nimi. The wind made fishing in a pop up near impossible. Had one the wall collapse during a strong wind gust. Busted on of the rods out of place as well. However, I was able to get it back together just in time to leave. Won't be going out until this wind is gone.


You gotta anchor those hubs good especially whichever one is facing the wind. Does your Eskimo have Tether ropes in the outside of the hubs or an eye hook where you can attach a tether to an anchor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegillin'

Looking at weather here in Central Ohio and 53 degree swing in the high temp in less than a week. Only in Ohio.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bluegillin' said:


> Looking at weather here in Central Ohio and 53 degree swing in the high temp in less than a week. Only in Ohio.
> 
> View attachment 291555


Depending on how much you build down that way you may be able to fish through the warm up. By Saturday many places up north will have 12” of ice as long as there’s not several inches of rain with the warm ice fishing will continue up this way until at least the end of February.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegillin'

bobberbucket said:


> Depending on how much you build down that way you may be able to fish through the warm up. By Saturday many places up north will have 12” of ice as long as there’s not several inches of rain with the warm ice fishing will continue up this way until at least the end of February.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely going to get out Sunday. Should be a very comfortable day. I was hoping to get out Saturday but forgot that I need to travel to my daughter's taekwondo tournament.


----------



## shomethacrappies

bobberbucket said:


> Came off the water 4:45 had a great time out on the water today good company ok fishing. Fished in 12-13fow. I didn’t catch anything other than perch did loose a good size bass at the hole kept 10 perch between 9-10” for myself and 6 dink’s for the stray cat that keeps the moles out of my yard. Every thing else went back. Wasn’t a super hot bite but enough to keep me interested and enough that I never had to move from my original holes. Probably 8-10 other guys out there scattered about saw a couple guys on buckets they are hard core cause that wind was howling! The lake was moaning and making ice we had a couple really good cracks that shook the whole lake and shot water out of my holes that’ll wake ya up! All in all it was a very enjoyable outing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoyed it today it's only go get better, those perch are going to get bigger


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the arctic blast is upon us . Told myself I was staying home today but I may just sneak out somewhere close to home. Definitely will have to setup somewhere out of that wind! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

The Nose Hairs will be a freezin


----------



## flyphisherman

I can't believe how ROWDY the ice got when it came time for some ice making. You could feel the shifting of the ice (little earthquakes), and the water in the holes was jumping up all over the place.


----------



## hardwaterfan

I remember...one of my most vivid ice fishing memories...it was a calm, but very cold, day at west branch...I was done for the day and packed up, ready to leave...the sounds of the lake making ice, was like an alien song...a symphony...so unreal, that I just stood there and listened to it for about 10 minutes...

I'm far away from Cleveland right now... you guys stay warm and be safe...forecast for today is killer cold.


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> I can't believe how ROWDY the ice got when it came time for some ice making. You could feel the shifting of the ice (little earthquakes), and the water in the holes was jumping up all over the place.


ROWDY is the perfect word to describe that rumbling cracking beautiful ice making music! That’s a great picture!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Does anyone else think that this cold is getting people a little over panicked? I mean there are places up north and out west where these temps are the norm for weeks. They don’t just stop life because it’s cold it’s business as usual.

That being said I’m glad that many people are not being forced to work in these temps. But I know some people didn’t get the option to stay home. Just sorta feels like we’re getting soft in Ohio.‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

bobberbucket said:


> Does anyone else think that this cold is getting people a little over panicked? I mean there are places up north and out west where these temps are the norm for weeks. They don’t just stop life because it’s cold it’s business as usual.
> 
> That being said I’m glad that many people are not being forced to work in these temps. But I know some people didn’t get the option to stay home. Just sorta feels like we’re getting soft in Ohio.‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep exactly! I remember December of 89 we broke a bunch of record lows, school was cancelled for cold, my buddy was riding his quad from his house 6 miles or so, to pick me up and we ice fished every day we were off school, no shanty, we had a metal bucket we put a lantern in and could warm our hands up. We'd hit every farm pond we could ride to. Then in 94 during that cold snap Kent State was closed so I fished Erie every day that week. Caught a 13.3lber still my PB 25 years later. Today I'm at work, and although we're closed I am physically checking every building walking a 180 acre facility. And when I get home, I have beaver traps to check. (If you guys are looking to get out of the house with the kids the zoo is closed today but the Rainforest is open and they aren't charging to get in.)

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> Does anyone else think that this cold is getting people a little over panicked? I mean there are places up north and out west where these temps are the norm for weeks. They don’t just stop life because it’s cold it’s business as usual.
> 
> That being said I’m glad that many people are not being forced to work in these temps. But I know some people didn’t get the option to stay home. Just sorta feels like we’re getting soft in Ohio.‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s even worse in Tennessee, Carolina’s and other southern states. An inch or 2 of snow and it’s total chaos, panick city.


----------



## Bprice1031

The winter of 94 I was out riding the snowmobile terrorising the neighborhood when school was cancelled.


----------



## BrodyC

My sister-in-laws high school will close if there is a decent amount of snow in the forecast. 

They won’t even wait till it hits the ground. Crazy to me.


----------



## Kyle cattarin

bobberbucket said:


> You gotta anchor those hubs good especially whichever one is facing the wind. Does your Eskimo have Tether ropes in the outside of the hubs or an eye hook where you can attach a tether to an anchor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it’s foes have the ropes. The wind snapped the rope as well.


----------



## Specwar

Does anyone remember the day back in the early 80's, I think it was 81 or 82 when Portage Lakes recorded -80 with the wind chill ? Was supposedly the coldest temperature in the nation that day.


----------



## bobberbucket

Got my layers on and I’m headed to the lake I’m electing to wear safety glasses to keep my eyes un frozen On the way out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Got my layers on and I’m headed to the lake I’m electing to wear safety glasses to keep my eyes un frozen On the way out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know that I wasn't serious when I said that all you "nut bags "should go out and enjoy yourselves!! Oh Boy! LOL LOL Stay Safe.


----------



## hardwaterfan

joekacz said:


> You know that I wasn't serious when I said that all you "nut bags "should go out and enjoy yourselves!! Oh Boy! LOL LOL Stay Safe.


Lol...Ice fishermen have skin thicker than leather...


----------



## snag

I’m a sis I’ll wait till end of week for a bit warmer , the fishies will have to wait . Good luck with the the wind..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunfishSlammer85

As you are all aware, we are due for a warm-up in temps the end of this week, but it will quickly get colder after a few days.

This is only my second year ice fishing. Based on your experience, on an average pond/lake will the warm-up (4 days above 32F) starting this weekend greatly affect the ice thickness for the following weekend (9th)?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AtticaFish

SunfishSlammer85 said:


> ......will the warm-up (4 days above 32F) starting this weekend greatly affect the ice thickness for the following weekend (9th)?


Honest answer....... won't know till next weekend. I am guessing i will be fishing this weekend and next, but weather man don't know crap of what is happening that far out. The warm up THIS weekend will cause the shore ice to get weak quick and the shore lines were not as thick as the main lakes last weekend.

(edit - shore lines on my end of the state anyway)


----------



## set-the-drag

Sounds like I'll be able to take off work Friday so I'm going to rock the ice all day. Anybody having any luck in certain lakes? Would be willing to make a little drive


----------



## snag

If we get that warm up and no rain the shore ice shouldn’t be affected, we’ll still have the chill factor and cold nights, plus still then it’s making good ice.. gonna start using the gas auger this weekend no more hand drilling..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

. Had to anchor the crap out of it but Erieangler51 and I are setup and fishing hopefully they want to pay today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exide9922

how many inches good ice do we have out there?


----------



## bobberbucket

exide9922 said:


> how many inches good ice do we have out there?


I’m sitting on 7 where I am 5” clear 2 of crap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Game on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exide9922

nice, thank you. is that nimisila or osp?


----------



## miked913

Cool markings! Atta boys!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

exide9922 said:


> nice, thank you. is that nimisila or osp?


Mogadore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

I was going to say that looks like a Mogadore perch and not a PL perch.


----------



## Popspastime

Go Gettum boys.. Just turned the heat up on the recliner to 5, no ice here yet.


----------



## bountyhunter

have a friend in elleree S.C its only 48deg. says we can have all this cold stuff, tats only 600miles south.on rt 77.


----------



## Popspastime

bountyhunter said:


> have a friend in elleree S.C its only 48deg. says we can have all this cold stuff, tats only 600miles south.on rt 77.


So who's boat we going to take?


----------



## joekacz

BB, you still out there? Hope the wind didn't blow you away! LOL Also hope you got the wind at your back on the way back in or it can be a lonnng walk.


----------



## bobberbucket

Still picking at them nothing huge but a few ok ones. It’s been down right nasty at times!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Got the Eskimo wide one infurno today and the new LX9 should be here tomorrow. I’ll be back on the front lines soon.


Where did you get the Eskimo at,seems like most places are sold out?


----------



## BrodyC

Bobber that shack looks nice. Almost looks like cheating 

I don’t know if I’d be able to justify a hut down south here. Maybe if I made a few more trips north.


----------



## partlyable

Got out for a few hours on a pond today and caught a few dink’s.. had a good time. I hope the warm weather next week does not ruin the ice. I always seem to only make it out 1-2 times a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Packed it in around 5 pretty fun day out there! -6 and dropping when we headed out wind howling my wearing glasses to protect my eyes didn’t work out lol ice right up! Did our best to get a spot that we thought was protected ok WRONG got the shack setup had to drill a bunch of extra holes outside and so we could slush the shack in really good. 

I was glad i had the thermal shack today! Fishing was alright company was excellent saw a few other fisherman out on the water also had a father and son duo on ice skates come skating over to my shack to as us how thick the ice was! 

The cold was very intense our faces were ice sickles on the way out and in. We had to chisel my shack free when packing up our slush job was too good. Another good day on the water in the books!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> Where did you get the Eskimo at,seems like most places are sold out?


Got it off an owner. Excellence shape. Used two times and with a cover. Got lucky. Marks bait and tackle has eskimos and otters.


----------



## crappieboo420

The cats are waking up at springfield. It was pretty damn cold today, we managed 24 fish out of the same holes . To cold to move and we got a couple bonus bass. I was 7 inches and super slick.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Still picking at them nothing huge but a few ok ones. It’s been down right nasty at times!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice pile of perch. What time does the adventure start today?


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s another lovely ice making day! Unfortunately some family obligations have come up so I’ll be unable to get out today. Best of luck to anyone who gos today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Yep., another Nippy Day out there. I'll pass on ice fishing today fellas. Let the younger boys go at it.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> The cats are waking up at springfield. It was pretty damn cold today, we managed 24 fish out of the same holes . To cold to move and we got a couple bonus bass. I was 7 inches and super slick.


Man this sucks! I don’t think I’m gonna make it out there this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_E

I'm taking off tomorrow and also going all day Saturday.

I'm bound and determined to catch a walleye through the ice at Nimi.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Same here Dave_E.. It's on my Bucket List too.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

You guys couldn't wait to get ice it's here take advantage gonna warm up


----------



## Shad Rap

CRPPIE PARIDISE said:


> You guys couldn't wait to get ice it's here take advantage gonna warm up


Not gonna warm up enough to affect the ice though...even at 50 for a day or two.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve been getting it every weekday for going on 3 weeks! I might end up with a little window to get out later this afternoon. This ice isn’t going anywhere anytime soon. Unless we get several inches of rain and even then probably still be lots of fishable places. The FAT LADY ain’t singing till at least the end of February! I hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve been getting it every weekday for going on 3 weeks! I might end up with a little window to get out later this afternoon. This ice isn’t going anywhere anytime soon. Unless we get several inches of rain and even then probably still be lots of fishable places. The FAT LADY ain’t singing till at least the end of February! I hope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the sounds of that! Actually either way I'm fine,but I know some of you guys live for it.... 
Kinda looking forward to fishing on 9/10" of ice this weekend an not wearing 30lbs of clothes


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> I like the sounds of that! Actually either way I'm fine,but I know some of you guys live for it....
> Kinda looking forward to fishing on 9/10" of ice this weekend an not wearing 30lbs of clothes


I look forward to the sting of a fresh sunburn achieved while sitting on a frozen lake! It’s one of my favorites!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

They are trying to get bigger..


----------



## joekacz

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> They are trying to get bigger..
> 
> View attachment 291783
> View attachment 291779
> View attachment 291781


How's your new set-up??


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> How's your new set-up??


It’s really nice and way more mobile. Hole hopping with the LX9 is much different than my old LX7. Camera is a game changer for sure. Shanty is warm as hell, just down to my base later and bibs with the heater on low.


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit the bay at C4. fished from 8-2. Was chilly enough I had to wear gloves some of the time but overall not too bad. Fished in 15 fow. Only wanted waxies and the perch only would hit if two or more went after my lure, if only one followed it up they wouldn't touch it. Ended up with a dozen perch (one 9.5 incher), a couple medium gills and a 10 inch Crappie. Bit slow but was nice to get out again. Am planning on fishing somewhere tomorrow and hoping to get my one grandson out Saturday.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Hit the bay at C4. fished from 8-2. Was chilly enough I had to wear gloves some of the time but overall not too bad. Fished in 15 fow. Only wanted waxies and the perch only would hit if two or more went after my lure, if only one followed it up they wouldn't touch it. Ended up with a dozen perch (one 9.5 incher), a couple medium gills and a 10 inch Crappie. Bit slow but was nice to get out again. Am planning on fishing somewhere tomorrow and hoping to get my one grandson out Saturday.


Nice report! I am overwhelmed with jealousy! Being stuck home all day is seriously bumming me out! Glad to hear some folks are having fun today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This house feels like a PRISON!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

bobberbucket said:


> This house feels like a PRISON!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya bud! If I weren't sorting tackle and trying to get it in to 1 soft tackle bag to go to Florida in less than 2 weeks I'd be really going nuts! I am going tomorrow and with every ice fisherman in all of NE Ohio on Sat though!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Finally got some holes on the lake today!!

Was really rushed for time but I just had to get out. Only had an hour to fish so I drove my butt to Ross Lake, spudded my way out drilled me a hole, dropped the deeper in and lo and behold in about 11 FOW, I marked some fish!

Fast forward an hour, 3 more holes later, several different plastics tied on 1 really cold hand and no fish it was time to pack it up. 

What I learned, I definitely need more than an hour. I need live bait, and I need warmer gloves.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Finally got some holes on the lake today!!
> 
> Was really rushed for time but I just had to get out. Only had an hour to fish so I drove my butt to Ross Lake, spudded my way out drilled me a hole, dropped the deeper in and lo and behold in about 11 FOW, I marked some fish!
> 
> Fast forward an hour, 3 more holes later, several different plastics tied on 1 really cold hand and no fish it was time to pack it up.
> 
> What I learned, I definitely need more than an hour. I need live bait, and I need warmer gloves.
> 
> View attachment 291801


Right on!!! Glad you finally got out! Yeah fishing with some meat is for sure the most productive when your still learning the game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Right on!!! Glad you finally got out! Yeah fishing with some meat is for sure the most productive when your still learning the game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what I was thinking. I’m starting from square one so I need all the help I can get. 

I’m gonna get some wax worms tonight and Saturday Get back out and stack the odds in my favor!


----------



## bobberbucket

Tear drop jigs, small tungsten jigs, small spoons, with maggots,mousies, waxworms, minnows, minnow heads, thinwire gold hook and minnow. All good starters for producing fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You’ll like the tungsten jigs better in deeper water when you need that fast fall to get back down to the fish quickly. Or to get past the dink’s quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Dave_E said:


> I'm taking off tomorrow and also going all day Saturday.
> 
> I'm bound and determined to catch a walleye through the ice at Nimi.


I have been trying for about 12 years, I bet you're gonna get one just so I can have something to be mad and happy about at the same time!


----------



## swone

I actually saw one while I was sight fishing in Pizza Bay, he swam right up to my jig, put just the maggies in his mouth, instantly spit it, then kept on swimming. He was about 10-12" I would guess. Brush with a dream...


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I actually saw one while I was sight fishing in Pizza Bay, he swam right up to my jig, put just the maggies in his mouth, instantly spit it, then kept on swimming. He was about 10-12" I would guess. Brush with a dream...


Or you were cold and delusional and it was really a carp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I've dragged enough buglemouth bass through the hole to know what they look like. I caught one at Mosquito that would barely fit through a six inch hole. I was sure it was that lunker walleye I was looking for right up until I saw those sweet lips. He hit a freakin' vibee!!!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> This house feels like a PRISON!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's any consultation, work feels like a prison too.


----------



## set-the-drag

It's funny cuz when I sit in a 4 by 4 tent on a frozen piece of ice with one small hole going through it you think you'd feel like you're in prison but I feel like I'm on vacation maybe it's just because I don't hear a woman barking in my ear


----------



## ltroyer

I'm planning on being out 2morrow hopefully I can get on some crappie andperch.i hit a local pond this afternoon caught some dink perch one 10incher need a few more like it.anyone doing good at portage


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hearing today of some nice panfish catches at OSP.


----------



## jay2k

I wasted many of winters fishing for walleyes at nimi. This was over 15 years ago. Would Fish it 3 to 4 times a week. Nothing but catfish. Seen a ton of gators on the camera back then. Only hooked 1. Gold cicada. And immediately lost it. Good luck my friend.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Hearing today of some nice panfish catches at OSP.


Sure if you don’t mind a day at the races!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Was thinking about giving it a shot but don't like the idea of ATVs buzzing around me all day


----------



## bobberbucket

jay2k said:


> I wasted many of winters fishing for walleyes at nimi. This was over 15 years ago. Would Fish it 3 to 4 times a week. Nothing but catfish. Seen a ton of gators on the camera back then. Only hooked 1. Gold cicada. And immediately lost it. Good luck my friend.


Its been some years but I had 3 encounters with the unicorn fish of nimisila all open water. Never through the ice. 2 of those encounters were successful and total luck on the south east end in the fall 4 days apart. The 3rd and last one was mid lake on the north side perch fishing in 14 fow in the summer time didn’t land that one straitened out my gold #4 hook at the side of the boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Was thinking about giving it a shot but don't like the idea of ATVs buzzing around me all day


It’s gonna be a ZOO out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Was thinking about giving it a shot but don't like the idea of ATVs buzzing around me all day


Actually I take that back it won’t be bad if you go in the morning and leave before the kids get out of school and people get off work. Tomorrow evening through the weekend will be nonstop ripping out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

BBD we all have to serve time at one point or another. Hell I just did time Tuesday when you and I were suppose to go fishing.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> BBD we all have to serve time at one point or another. Hell I just did time Tuesday when you and I were suppose to go fishing.


I’m fixing to bust out of this joint tomorrow or die trying!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Diaper Time is 'a comin' fast for BBD. He'll be dealing with wetting diapers instead of wetting a line before ice is out.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Diaper Time is 'a comin' fast for BBD. He'll be dealing with wetting diapers instead of wetting a line before ice is out.


 FAT CHANCE! I’ll be fishing that late ice when everyone has their gear put away! My wife knows the the deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Picture me now on that 2x12 getting out on that trash ice come the end of next month that’s where I’ll be!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The wifes C-section is scheduled for feb 26 at 10am. Wonder if I can make the lake by 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Hahaha your my kinda thinker


----------



## miked913

If you get one of those bighead cut outs of yourself you can probably be there by 1 she'll never know.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Just say you're going to faint run out of the room to your truck and go fishing


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> If you get one of those bighead cut outs of yourself you can probably be there by 1 she'll never know.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


#Truth the last time around was also C-section trust me she was awake but they gave her the good stuff! She didn’t even know she was being gutted! I did tho wish they would have gave me something I’m still trying to forget what I saw! I ain’t got now problems with being shoulder deep in a deers chest but that whole open up w human thing  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

And my oldest was a natural birth I’m good on that too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

So BBD where you thinking of going when you bust free tomorrow?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> So BBD where you thinking of going when you bust free tomorrow?


Not sure if can bust out it will probably be last minute decision Mogadore,Springfield,somewhere in the portage lakes. Now that we have all this ice it’s hard to decide I might have to flip a coin or consult the magic 8 ball. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

swone said:


> I have been trying for about 12 years, I bet you're gonna get one just so I can have something to be mad and happy about at the same time!


I got pretty lucky last year over the sunken bridge.


----------



## dlancy

Gonna be out on nimi sat morning and Sunday afternoon. I’ll be lookin for perch and the elusive eye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Tear drop jigs, small tungsten jigs, small spoons, with maggots,mousies, waxworms, minnows, minnow heads, thinwire gold hook and minnow. All good starters for producing fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I have currently are regular lead jig heads, an assortment of tube jigs and curl tail jigs. 

Would you just use a jig head and waxies or would you use a jig as well?


----------



## swone

1MoreKast said:


> I got pretty lucky last year over the sunken bridge.


----------



## dlancy

swone said:


> View attachment 291875


Haha almost a keeper, 14 1/2....hate, hate, hate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

1MoreKast said:


> I got pretty lucky last year over the sunken bridge.


Nimi gold!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> All I have currently are regular lead jig heads, an assortment of tube jigs and curl tail jigs.
> 
> Would you just use a jig head and waxies or would you use a jig as well?


Just Jig heads smallest you can get your hands on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> Haha almost a keeper, 14 1/2....hate, hate, hate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No size limit if you were to catch one of those unicorns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Bobber......I used your move the other day. The wind was just a bit too much and I had to "slush" the shanty down with a couple extra holes. I've never done that before and it worked out quite nicely. 
Thanks man


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> Bobber......I used your move the other day. The wind was just a bit too much and I had to "slush" the shanty down with a couple extra holes. I've never done that before and it worked out quite nicely.
> Thanks man


It’s a pain to get out but it works! Nice gill!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s still lovely outside! Hopefully I get a chance to bust outta here today I didn’t think I can do another day in the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> Bobber......I used your move the other day. The wind was just a bit too much and I had to "slush" the shanty down with a couple extra holes. I've never done that before and it worked out quite nicely.
> Thanks man


I was just thinking how’s the bite been at that lake we used to often chat about? I still have yet to make it out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Made it out to my bluegill haven caught probably 30 plus fish took home around 20 nice fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Made it out to my bluegill haven caught probably 30 plus fish took home around 20 nice fish.


Nice!! I gotta visit this bluegill heaven sometime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

swone said:


> View attachment 291875


HA!! 

"I hate you, I hate YoU, I don't even know yOu, I hate yo guts and I hope all the bad things happen to you and nobody else."


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

I was born on the 26th.of February your gonna be blessed with a awesome child.congratulations BB.


----------



## flyphisherman

bobberbucket said:


> I was just thinking how’s the bite been at that lake we used to often chat about? I still have yet to make it out there.
> 
> I've had two dynamite days and a lot of "meh" days......Tons of ice 9-12".
> I still feel like I'm still learning it. Trying to find the hot zones.
> The bite was really good yesterday......I just couldn't keep a steady flow of fish under me. The Blacknose are still running strong though.
> 
> Give me a shout out if you're ever gonna stop by. I'd meet you out there.


----------



## flyphisherman

One of my good days started off with this guy trying to steal my rod, while I was setting up the other one. It barely fit through the hole coming up.....and after it put it's "poker" fins out I couldn't get it to go back down the hole. It eventually calmed down and put the fins back in......and down into the depths it went.


----------



## bobberbucket

CRPPIE PARIDISE said:


> I was born on the 26th.of February your gonna be blessed with a awesome child.congratulations BB.


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> One of my good days started off with this guy trying to steal my rod, while I was setting up the other one. It barely fit through the hole coming up.....and after it put it's "poker" fins out I couldn't get it to go back down the hole. It eventually calmed down and put the fins back in......and down into the depths it went.



Your a better man than me! I don’t let cats in my shack had a terrible experience once I cut the line from now on. If I get out that way I’ll be sure to get ahold of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

No cats in the shack sounds like a firm rule.....can I ask what happened? 

I had to lip that guy to yank it up through the hole. I think that's the first time I've lipped a cat. That's a little trick I learned from "Hillbilly Handfishin"


----------



## Lewzer

> I had to lip that guy to yank it up through the hole. I think that's the first time I've lipped a cat. That's a little trick I learned from "Hillbilly Handfishin"



I made an ice fishing gaff a number of years ago to get the bigger fish out of the hole without losing them. I used a 1" dowel rod about a foot long, drilled a hole in one end and put a wood hook screw in the hole. Than sharpened the end of the hook screw with a grinder wheel.


----------



## crappiedude

I made a gaff with a dowel and a worm hook. Drilled a hole in the end of the dowel and epoxied the hook in place.
Worked pretty good for eyes at Indian.


----------



## Bprice1031

No lunch time fish porn????? Bobber must still be on lock down!


----------



## Rooster

Even us hillbillies down south have good ice today!





  








Crappie




__
Rooster


__
Feb 1, 2019


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m out fishing is slowww first spot 11.5” of ice full of dink crappie. Got tired of that made a move new location 12+” of ice haven’t caught anything yet another 20 fish less minutes I’ll be moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

I went to a private lake in northeast Ohio from 930-1 today and only managed about 10 small perch. It was slow for me all morning. Hopefully the rest of you have some luck with this warm up coming in. Also only around 6 inches of ice where I was which surprised me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I’m out fishing is slowww first spot 11.5” of ice full of dink crappie. Got tired of that made a move new location 12+” of ice haven’t caught anything yet another 20 fish less minutes I’ll be moving.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see today's beverage selection lol


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I don't see today's beverage selection lol


Cheap and effective!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

How deep you fishing


----------



## SunfishSlammer85

Went out today in Medina and caught 7 or 8 fish. Nice size bass though haha.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

1MoreKast said:


> HA!!
> 
> "I hate you, I hate YoU, I don't even know yOu, I hate yo guts and I hope all the bad things happen to you and nobody else."


I laughed so hard when I read this, at least I know I'm not alone with my inappropriate sense of humor!


----------



## kit carson

Agree that was definately good


----------



## cement569

hey kit, ill be driving past your house sometime this weekend, and I will blow the horn on my way to mosquito. you know who I am


----------



## bobberbucket

Well busted out this afternoon till dark bite was terrible made several big moves drilled lots looking for bigger more cooperative fish. Never found them found ice thickness from 10”-12+ fished 7 ft,10ft,15ft near and over top of structure . Lots of marks caught fish in every location just all dink’s and picky had some really nice marks couldn’t talk them into it. 

Hopefully others did much better today! I’m done for the weekend hopefully hungry fish come with the warm weather. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

That’s a beautiful picture at least...and you have a great personality...


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimmy at c4 fished the hump from 8-2. Caught a mess of small perch and gills, Also caught a huge Bass must of weighed a whopping 3 ounces.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Hit Nimmy at c4 fished the hump from 8-2. Caught a mess of small perch and gills, Also caught a huge Bass must of weighed a whopping 3 ounces.


I would have sold my soul to have caught a mess of anything today! It was hard work to catch the dink’s!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

As Scarlet said in Gone with the Wind: Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## kit carson

Good luck Dennis hitting the big water in the morning or I would join you bud


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Alwayzfishin and I went to Bass Lake, got the skunkeroo. Then on to HTP marina for some Steelies, marked a few but the same results. Yep, there’s always tomorrow. Good Ice, 12-14” in the marina. Seen a few out in Fairport Harbor also.


----------



## BrodyC

Gonna give it another go in the morning. Hopefully I can see fish above the ice this time!


----------



## Dave_E

First time out this year and I’m RUSTY.

Hit the West side of Nimi. Fished from 2pm-6pm

Only got 3 perch but all were big. 15ft of water.

Missed 7 or 8 other fish.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I got out in central ohio for a after work quickie. From 5-730. Lost one bite on a rattlesnake spoon an full minnow. My buddy already set up when I got there caught ten dink eyes all on minnows in 6 fow under 8-10"of hard ice... 
Gonna beat up on a farm pond tomarrow an told to keep em! Cant wait!


----------



## bobberbucket

Still making that ice for the moment. Around 11am we will be above freezing got a great base layer out there.next weeks temps will melt some but not enough to stop the show. Looks like we’re going back to making ice end of the week. Good luck to everyone headed out today! Can’t wait to see some fish porn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> No cats in the shack sounds like a firm rule.....can I ask what happened?
> 
> I had to lip that guy to yank it up through the hole. I think that's the first time I've lipped a cat. That's a little trick I learned from "Hillbilly Handfishin"


Catfish barb went through my boot into my big toe and broke off. That’s what happened the it turns out the barbs get stuck in there like a wall hanger my buddy tried to pull it out with a pair of pliers while I was biting down on a rag didn’t work! So off to the hospital I went. 

Now we had been consuming adult beverages in quantity that night so the hospital wasn’t giving me anything for pain which I totally understand. They didn’t exactly understand what was in my foot they thought they could bend it out like a fish hook so after a minute or two of me screaming NO NO ITS NOT A FISH HOOK it’s a fish barb! While the were tugging on it! They ended up numbing it a little and slicing my toe open to remove it. I spent 3 weeks taking these huge pills to keep infection away my foot swelled up like a balloon I couldn’t walk the first 4 days! Yep NO NO NO Catfish in my shack! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Catfish barb went through my boot into my big toe and broke off. That’s what happened the it turns out the barbs get stuck in there like a wall hanger my buddy tried to pull it out with a pair of pliers while I was biting down on a rag didn’t work! So off to the hospital I went.
> 
> Now we had been consuming adult beverages in quantity that night so the hospital wasn’t giving me anything for pain which I totally understand. They didn’t exactly understand what was in my foot they thought they could bend it out like a fish hook so after a minute or two of me screaming NO NO ITS NOT A FISH HOOK it’s a fish barb! While the were tugging on it! They ended up numbing it a little and slicing my toe open to remove it. I spent 3 weeks taking these huge pills to keep infection away my foot swelled up like a balloon I couldn’t walk the first 4 days! Yep NO NO NO Catfish in my shack!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a "LITTLE GLITCH" to the road of success.Those cats know how to get you.I keep a pair of fish grippers on the boat just for them.Also a hand hook for the walleyes.It seems to help keeping your hands cut free.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Just a "LITTLE GLITCH" to the road of success.Those cats know how to get you.I keep a pair of fish grippers on the boat just for them.Also a hand hook for the walleyes.It seems to help keeping your hands cut free.


I don’t bring them in the boat either I haven’t had anything to do with catfish since that incident and I don’t plan on it. Sometimes when I have a buddy with me in the boat they will give me a bunch of crap about cutting the line so I’ll swing them to their side of the boat and let them take them off if it makes them happy. I say it’s all yours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Unpleasant fish no thank you ! No more catfish or gar in my boat or shack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Catfish barb went through my boot into my big toe and broke off. That’s what happened the it turns out the barbs get stuck in there like a wall hanger my buddy tried to pull it out with a pair of pliers while I was biting down on a rag didn’t work! So off to the hospital I went.
> 
> Now we had been consuming adult beverages in quantity that night so the hospital wasn’t giving me anything for pain which I totally understand. They didn’t exactly understand what was in my foot they thought they could bend it out like a fish hook so after a minute or two of me screaming NO NO ITS NOT A FISH HOOK it’s a fish barb! While the were tugging on it! They ended up numbing it a little and slicing my toe open to remove it. I spent 3 weeks taking these huge pills to keep infection away my foot swelled up like a balloon I couldn’t walk the first 4 days! Yep NO NO NO Catfish in my shack!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m cringing in pain in my recliner reading this. 

YIKES!

I’ve never had issues with catfish but I do know they can give some nasty stings


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> I’m cringing in pain in my recliner reading this.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> I’ve never had issues with catfish but I do know they can give some nasty stings


It was a special kind of pain! Enough that I will never ever fool with one again I never had issues with cats until that freak accident That was enough. Totally killed my buzz too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Groundhog says early spring I say he’s lying!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Someone did a hot lap on Tfoot in a car last night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doubledipper

BrodyC said:


> I’m cringing in pain in my recliner reading this.
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> I’ve never had issues with catfish but I do know they can give some nasty stings


You have to know how to handle catfish bottom line !


----------



## bobberbucket

doubledipper said:


> You have to know how to handle catfish bottom line !


Steve you can handle all my catfish for me have at it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

I tire them out and the real trick to handle them is to hold them upside down. It parlizes them. When throwing back release before they poke you.


----------



## DBV

Sure hope the ice makes it through the week. Temps might be warmer than what they are saying now and possible 2 or 3 inches of rain around Thursday. Sure hope they are wrong. Why can't it just stay cold? These winters sure stink anymore.


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> Sure hope the ice makes it through the week. Temps might be warmer than what they are saying now and possible 2 or 3 inches of rain around Thursday. Sure hope they are wrong. Why can't it just stay cold? These winters sure stink anymore.


I think we will make it through the warm up fine we will lose some but that 12+ inches of ice I was on yesterday isn’t going anywhere fast. No matter what a smelly ground dwelling overgrown rat predicted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doubledipper

bobberbucket said:


> Steve you can handle all my catfish for me have at it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey BUD. My name is Ron Reyes from Portage Lakes Ohio Where are you getting Steve ? I can introduce myself to ya the next time im ice fishing. I ice fish at OSP almost everyday. I step off my backyard and fish near the bars. So if you want to walk up there i would be happy to meet ya.


----------



## bobberbucket

doubledipper said:


> Hey BUD. My name is Ron Reyes from Portage Lakes Ohio Where are you getting Steve ? I can introduce myself to ya the next time im ice fishing. I ice fish at OSP almost everyday. I step off my backyard and fish near the bars. So if you want to walk up there i would be happy to meet ya.


Your commentary is very similar to an individual named steve who used to lurk around the forums. But I did just look you up on Facebook and you appear to be who you say your are. Sorry for the confusion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sure looks beautiful outside anyone catching anything out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

Typical dink’s at ladue so far, wind is blowing pretty good out here


----------



## bobberbucket

JiggingJacks said:


> Typical dink’s at ladue so far, wind is blowing pretty good out here


Nice! Beats the heck out of sitting in the lazyboy like I am. Good luck out there! Please toss every single white perch out the window.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

bobberbucket said:


> Nice! Beats the heck out of sitting in the lazyboy like I am. Good luck out there! Please toss every single white perch out the window.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


make sure the eagles are not hungry


----------



## Shad Rap

JiggingJacks said:


> Typical dink’s at ladue so far, wind is blowing pretty good out here


Maybe that's why they call it LaDon't?..


----------



## HappySnag

Shad Rap said:


> Maybe that's why they call it LaDon't?..


they should stock that lake with defrent strain off yelow perch.
the yelow perch what live there grou to 6" lenght,last 30 years.
all rest off the fish grou to big size,that is teling me there is planty food.


----------



## miked913

Landed on some big hump back paper mouths, it's slow but popping a couple an hour.























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Went back out today armed with both wax and meal worms. 

Marked several fish in several holes ranging from 12-18 FOW. Had plenty of lookers, still no takers. 

Tomorrow I’m heading out on a small farm pond where the fish can’t escape! 

If I leave tomorrow empty handed I’m gonna just quit until I can go out with someone so I can learn a little more.


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Landed on some big hump back paper mouths, it's slow but popping a couple an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


 SLABS!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Quad went in the drink at the 619 bridge by the upper deck rider is ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

miked913 said:


> Landed on some big hump back paper mouths, it's slow but popping a couple an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Those are some slabs! Would love to get on some crappies like that! Crappies are one of my favorite fish to catch, and especially to eat. 

Great pics looks like a great time!


----------



## DBV

I know. Last year Groundhog said late spring and we lost our ice right after his prediction... LOL


----------



## kayakcrazy

I'm presently out on Wingfoot Lake and she's not giving up anything.


----------



## bobberbucket

kayakcrazy said:


> I'm presently out on Wingfoot Lake and she's not giving up anything.


How you like that 12” of visibility water looks like coffee brewed through a dirty sock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayakcrazy

Hey Bud. I'm out in the middle of lake so it is what it is, Mogadore was worse yesterday.


----------



## bobberbucket

kayakcrazy said:


> Hey Bud. I'm out in the middle of lake so it is what it is, Mogadore was worse yesterday.


The deeper water is actually a little cleaner than the rest of the lake the best visibility I found there recently was the deep. I didn’t catch much when I was there either can’t believe how bad it is compared to last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hit a few gills today in a pond... 5-6 fow was best. Pimple with a waxworm dropper pulled most of mine


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hit a few gills today in a pond... 5-6 fow was best. Pimple with a waxworm dropper pulled most of mine
> View attachment 292115
> View attachment 292117


Nice I bet get was glorious out there in the sunshine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> Nice I bet get was glorious out there in the sunshine!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sooo nice man!


----------



## greenboat

Got some decent gills today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

greenboat said:


> Got some decent gills today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That’s a dandy pile of fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Hit a farm pond this afternoon till dark finally got into some gills, bass and a few jumbo perch.six foot depth did the best . A Swedish pimple did pretty good for a few of them. 8 inches of solid ice, couldn’t get a bite with minnows.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Hit a farm pond this afternoon till dark finally got into some gills, bass and a few jumbo perch.six foot depth did the best . A Swedish pimple did pretty good for a few of them. 8 inches of solid ice, couldn’t get a bite with minnows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nicely done those perch are some fatties! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

And another quad went in the drink at the 619 bridge this evening! Herd that this rider was also ok and the quad is out.  ROOKIES! This is what happens when out of town folk who aren’t familiar with the lake show up to ride. Guarantee you won’t see any locals trying to go under the bridges on quads.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc

Private lake today.


----------



## bobberbucket

chaunc said:


> View attachment 292159
> Private lake today.


Nice mess of fish! I see some of everything in there had to be an entertaining day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...just wanted to say that I haven't ice fished in over 30 years and what little icing I've done wasn't much. Been fishing along time now and more than ever last 4 years. I really enjoy the posts you ICE guys bring to the OGF table and have been taking my notes and piecing some parts for hard water fishing in up coming seasons. 

Bobberbucket...you are someone who I didn't really ... well like about a year or so ago. I'm sure you remember all the stuff that went down with people trashing you and your buddies about ice fishing and whatnot...but lately I've turned the page so to speak...love your <fish porn> and almost daily updates with adventures out on the frozen waters. Also I like the advice you give here on OGF with safety on the ice...although you do seem to push the limits with early ice conditions lol. Anyway best of luck to ya and all who <hardwater> it. Stay safe and keep warm.

...again I would like to say to all you ice guys...I wish you safety and success out there!!! RIP sum lips and enjoy/respect all that this world of fishing has for us.

Take care of it!

Tight lines and good times!

Your twistedcatfish71. 

Don.


----------



## bobberbucket

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...just wanted to say that I haven't ice fished in over 30 years and what little icing I've done wasn't much. Been fishing along time now and more than ever last 4 years. I really enjoy the posts you ICE guys bring to the OGF table and have been taking my notes and piecing some parts for hard water fishing in up coming seasons.
> 
> Bobberbucket...you are someone who I didn't really ... well like about a year or so ago. I'm sure you remember all the stuff that went down with people trashing you and your buddies about ice fishing and whatnot...but lately I've turned the page so to speak...love your <fish porn> and almost daily updates with adventures out on the frozen waters. Also I like the advice you give here on OGF with safety on the ice...although you do seem to push the limits with early ice conditions lol. Anyway best of luck to ya and all who <hardwater> it. Stay safe and keep warm.
> 
> ...again I would like to say to all you ice guys...I wish you safety and success out there!!! RIP sum lips and enjoy/respect all that this world of fishing has for us.
> 
> Take care of it!
> 
> Tight lines and good times!
> 
> Your twistedcatfish71.
> 
> Don.


Twisted, I’m glad that you are enjoying the hard water postings & fish porn. Yes I know I push it on the thin ice as Swone put it 600 posts back it’s my thing I live for it!!!Maybe you’ll get bit by the bug one of these days and end up nuts like the rest of us! 

As far as the events that took place in the past I’ve had plenty of time to reflect on that honestly so much energy was wasted on that whole ordeal. It wasn’t even worth it! Myself and my friends some of whom will never be allowed back here played right into the hands of the individuals we had issues with and they won! We took the bait it wasn’t worth it. Too many people who had nothing to do original issue got drug into it and caught in the crossfire so to speak. I whole heartedly regret it! Except it showed me who my loyal friends were and I’m and I’m forever grateful for those guys! If I could turn back time things would be different knowing what I know now. 
But enough about that As you perfectly put it we’ve turned the page and are moving forward!

I really enjoy your posts specifically about west Branch! It’s one of the few bodies of water in the area that I have fished very little and know nearly nothing about . I read all of your posts about the branch hoping to learn something. If you ever decide you want to get in on the hard water action I’ve got a roomy shack and I’d love to sit and pick your brain about the Branch! 

Best of luck this season with your adventures I look forward to reading about them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

We’re having a heat wave! I’m stuck home for one more day . Thank you to everyone who shared great reports and epic fish porn yesterday! It really helps me get through the weekends. Good luck to everyone whose headed out today I can’t wait to read the reports! I’ll bet the big girls are putting the feed bag on with this warm up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

I know, still yesterday's pics but I thought it was interesting, one is the pic of our 2 biggest from yesterday the other, is what was inside most of the perch we caught. I wish I had put a coin down for size comparison, but most of the perch we caught had 1" long bluegill in them. Mosquito S. Side 14 FOW. We had many Lookers most fish were caught on a dead stick though with tungsten and maggots. Good luck out there today! I'm back at work today!
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hit Nimmy at the Gas Wells yesterday (Saturday2/2) from 7am-1:30pm. Fished with Evinrude Carl, nephew Marky, Matty., and met Lonnie on the ice too. Hit darn good looking areas ranging between 7ft-25ft. Very Surprised a Slow bite for all of us. All together, we managed a dozen Perch, 3 Crappie, 2 Channel Cats and 1 Gill. NOTHIN TO BRAG ABOUT.

Put out 6 Tip Ups... NUTHIN

Drilling 10" of ice with my DeWalt, Clam Plate & 6"Nils was a dream compared to hand drilling. Drilled 50+ holes. _Just like my Vex, I won't leave home without it._

As I anticipated, there were Lots & Lots & Lots of people on the ice... from hikers, dog walkers and other ice fishermen.

_*It was a gorgeous day to be out there.*_

Heard the maddening noise of ATV'ers & Quads coming from neaby from Miller Lake (PLX). Extremely happy there aren't allowed on Nimmy.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

The perch we caught earlier in the week had the same thing. Tiny gills and I think stone fly larve.


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> I know, still yesterday's pics but I thought it was interesting, one is the pic of our 2 biggest from yesterday the other, is what was inside most of the perch we caught. I wish I had put a coin down for size comparison, but most of the perch we caught had 1" long bluegill in them. Mosquito S. Side 14 FOW. We had many Lookers most fish were caught on a dead stick though with tungsten and maggots. Good luck out there today! I'm back at work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I don’t care if they are last months fish I could look at those hawgs all day! it’s always interesting to see what they have been eating!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> The perch we caught earlier in the week had the same thing. Tiny gills and I think stone fly larve.
> 
> View attachment 292169
> View attachment 292171


I can’t say I’ve ever seen one of those larvae before. makes me think I need to start fishing with meal worms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

So after seeing that larve I tried this tungsten fly at another lake and caught perch one after the other, with no meat. Only 2 keepers out of the bunch tho.


----------



## GrandE

Mornin folks! New to the page, but out here right now smackin some nice quality crappies!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 292177
> So after seeing that larve I tried this tungsten fly at another lake and caught perch one after the other, with no meat. Only 2 keepers out of the bunch tho.


Great now I gotta buy more jigs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> Great now I gotta buy more jigs!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sportsman’s Direct bro.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

GrandE said:


> Mornin folks! New to the page, but out here right now smackin some nice quality crappies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What’s the ice like?


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Sportsman’s Direct bro.


Thanks you I’m on it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> What’s the ice like?


10-12” straight clear where I am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BB, they have some good deals on tungsten jig pro packs right now also.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

GrandE said:


> 10-12” straight clear where I am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## GrandE

Just slayin them!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

GrandE said:


> Just slayin them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

Bigger ones slowed up. Got around 25-30 crappie now. Many borderlines that I threw back. 7 over 10”.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I was just getting ready to say it’s awfully quiet out there today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckzye11

View attachment 292211








Finally! A perfect day to get my son out for his first ice fishing day... sadly we didn’t get sniff in 2 hours in a area loaded with fish last year. Oh well, was a still a day I’m gonna remember!


----------



## BrodyC

Well hanger of plans for today. Gonna be unable to hit the ice today due to some unforeseen circumstances. 

With the looks of the forecast right now my season down here might be over. 

But forecast can change, and maybe I’ll still be able to venture my way north. 

Good luck to everyone else out there today, I’ll continue to live vicariously through you!


----------



## bobberbucket

buckzye11 said:


> View attachment 292211
> View attachment 292213
> 
> Finally! A perfect day to get my son out for his first ice fishing day... sadly we didn’t get sniff in 2 hours in a area loaded with fish last year. Oh well, was a still a day I’m gonna remember!


WTG!!!! That’s Awesome to see your little guy out on the water with you! I’m sure the fish will come in due time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Well hanger of plans for today. Gonna be unable to hit the ice today due to some unforeseen circumstances.
> 
> With the looks of the forecast right now my season down here might be over.
> 
> But forecast can change, and maybe I’ll still be able to venture my way north.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else out there today, I’ll continue to live vicariously through you!


Life happens.. Hopefully you get a chance to get out again the cold should return later in the week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Hit walborn after lunch, one guy out for a bit then left .had it to myself rest of time 9 inches of ice , lots of lookers and snagged one crappie that got in the way of a frostie spoon. Never put my gloves on at all. Saw five guys at deer creek and three guys out from the RS road bridge east side. Trying WB tomorrow afternoon.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Hit walborn after lunch, one guy out for a bit then left .had it to myself rest of time 9 inches of ice , lots of lookers and snagged one crappie that got in the way of a frostie spoon. Never put my gloves on at all. Saw five guys at deer creek and three guys out from the RS road bridge east side. Trying WB tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pictures and report!! It’s incredible how nice it is outside given the temps we have had recently. It’s the perfect day for putting boots on the ground and doing some exploring. Hopefully I’ll get a chance to enjoy some of this epic Ice fishing weather tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 292173
> Hit Nimmy at the Gas Wells yesterday (Saturday2/2) from 7am-1:30pm. Fished with Evinrude Carl, nephew Marky, Matty., and met Lonnie on the ice too. Hit darn good looking areas ranging between 7ft-25ft. Very Surprised a Slow bite for all of us. All together, we managed a dozen Perch, 3 Crappie, 2 Channel Cats and 1 Gill. NOTHIN TO BRAG ABOUT.
> 
> Put out 6 Tip Ups... NUTHIN
> 
> Drilling 10" of ice with my DeWalt, Clam Plate & 6"Nils was a dream compared to hand drilling. Drilled 50+ holes. _Just like my Vex, I won't leave home without it._
> 
> As I anticipated, there were Lots & Lots & Lots of people on the ice... from hikers, dog walkers and other ice fishermen.
> 
> _*It was a gorgeous day to be out there.*_
> 
> Heard the maddening noise of ATV'ers & Quads coming from neaby from Miller Lake (PLX). Extremely happy there aren't allowed on Nimmy.
> 
> View attachment 292167


It was great to fish n meet you at nimi yesterday lol those big red ears had my attention that why I left so quick


----------



## Beepum19

View attachment 292271














Well had a good weekend. Took
A trip to south bass and bucket fished Friday and Saturday. Great time with my brother and a new angler Just getting into ice fishing. 
Marked a spot from last year and returned to it. Didn’t take long and we were catching nice eater size walleye. They would come in spurts but enough action and marks to stay busy. Saturday morning the wind picked up and helped out. We were limited by 10 am and fun fished till 4. Probably each ended up catching over 60 legal fish in 2 days. Nothing big but definitely a good time. Great people on the island and great accommodations.


----------



## bobberbucket

Beepum19 said:


> View attachment 292267
> View attachment 292269
> View attachment 292275
> View attachment 292271
> View attachment 292273
> View attachment 292265
> Well had a good weekend. Took
> A trip to south bass and bucket fished Friday and Saturday. Great time with my brother and a new angler Just getting into ice fishing.
> Marked a spot from last year and returned to it. Didn’t take long and we were catching nice eater size walleye. They would come in spurts but enough action and marks to stay busy. Saturday morning the wind picked up and helped out. We were limited by 10 am and fun fished till 4. Probably each ended up catching over 60 legal fish in 2 days. Nothing big but definitely a good time. Great people on the island and great accommodations.


That’s awesome!!!! I’ve never done the fly in thing looks like it’s totally worth it to be one of the few who gets on Erie this year. Great report with equally great pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The fish porn is GREAT today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Well I managed to get out on the ice with about 45 minutes of daylight left. 
After talking with bobberbucket decided to try a different spot on Ross Lake. 

Spudded my way carefully onto the ice and drilled a hole. Dropped the Deeper in and she said it was 6ft with a mark right off the bottom. I dropped some waxies down and the mark rose up inspected and swam back down. 

I walked out another 20 feet and popped another hole. This one measured only 5 FOW no marks. Another 20 feet out and another hole. This one showed 6.5FOW and no marks. I decided to drop down anyways. Standing above the hole with my jig about 8-12 inches off the bottom I waited. 

All of a sudden a large mark rose to my jig. I felt the tug and set the hook and it was fish on!

I tightened up my drag a bit and realized this wasn’t a small bluegill. After a quick fight I pulled my first fish through the ice! A nice small channel cat. 

After a quick pic it was back down the hole. Fished another 20 minutes or so but no more luck. Needless to say, I’m officially hooked on ice fishing. 

Thanks to all who gave advice. Now I gotta go do the “don’t let the ice melt” dance so I can get back out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Well I managed to get out on the ice with about 45 minutes of daylight left.
> After talking with bobberbucket decided to try a different spot on Ross Lake.
> 
> Spudded my way carefully onto the ice and drilled a hole. Dropped the Deeper in and she said it was 6ft with a mark right off the bottom. I dropped some waxies down and the mark rose up inspected and swam back down.
> 
> I walked out another 20 feet and popped another hole. This one measured only 5 FOW no marks. Another 20 feet out and another hole. This one showed 6.5FOW and no marks. I decided to drop down anyways. Standing above the hole with my jig about 8-12 inches off the bottom I waited.
> 
> All of a sudden a large mark rose to my jig. I felt the tug and set the hook and it was fish on!
> 
> I tightened up my drag a bit and realized this wasn’t a small bluegill. After a quick fight I pulled my first fish through the ice! A nice small channel cat.
> 
> After a quick pic it was back down the hole. Fished another 20 minutes or so but no more luck. Needless to say, I’m officially hooked on ice fishing.
> 
> Thanks to all who gave advice. Now I gotta go do the “don’t let the ice melt” dance so I can get back out there.
> 
> View attachment 292285


Dude!!!! You got out and there were fish I bet you were stoked!! Heck I’m pretty stoked just reading about it! That fight had to be a blast!!! I don’t know what all kinda fish you got in that lake but I bet the list of all the big ones it cold be was running through your head!  how was the ice holding up when you left?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Dude!!!! You got out and there were fish I bet you work stoked!! Heck I’m pretty stoked just reading about it! That fight had to be a blast!!! I don’t know what all kinda fish you got in that lake but I bet the list of all the big ones it cold be was running through your head!  how was the ice holding up when you left?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know Ross only has LMB, Blugills, Crappie, Channels, and Carp. 

I saw the white flash under the ice as it came up and knew it was either a nice bass or catfish. I was super pumped. There were two people who came to walk their dog and I was fist pumping. They probably thought I was crazy, and I am a little bit lol. 

The ice was about 4.5-5 it was about 5-6 yesterday. All the snow has melted off the top, it’s slushy puddles now. Forecast shows 50’s for the next few days then into the 30’s so we will see. If it lasts through the week and it gets cold again we could still have ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> As far as I know Ross only has LMB, Blugills, Crappie, Channels, and Carp.
> 
> I saw the white flash under the ice as it came up and knew it was either a nice bass or catfish. I was super pumped. There were two people who came to walk their dog and I was fist pumping. They probably thought I was crazy, and I am a little bit lol.
> 
> The ice was about 4.5-5 it was about 5-6 yesterday. All the snow has melted off the top, it’s slushy puddles now. Forecast shows 50’s for the next few days then into the 30’s so we will see. If it lasts through the week and it gets cold again we could still have ice.


It might fish tomorrow if it gets cold tonight but I don’t know the characteristics of that lake. If you were to go and it looked remotely bad or have you any sort of uneasy feeling leave it alone! 

I’ll bet the suspended mark you saw was a crappie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 292173
> Hit Nimmy at the Gas Wells yesterday (Saturday2/2) from 7am-1:30pm. Fished with Evinrude Carl, nephew Marky, Matty., and met Lonnie on the ice too. Hit darn good looking areas ranging between 7ft-25ft. Very Surprised a Slow bite for all of us. All together, we managed a dozen Perch, 3 Crappie, 2 Channel Cats and 1 Gill. NOTHIN TO BRAG ABOUT.
> 
> Put out 6 Tip Ups... NUTHIN
> 
> Drilling 10" of ice with my DeWalt, Clam Plate & 6"Nils was a dream compared to hand drilling. Drilled 50+ holes. _Just like my Vex, I won't leave home without it._
> 
> As I anticipated, there were Lots & Lots & Lots of people on the ice... from hikers, dog walkers and other ice fishermen.
> 
> _*It was a gorgeous day to be out there.*_
> 
> Heard the maddening noise of ATV'ers & Quads coming from neaby from Miller Lake (PLX). Extremely happy there aren't allowed on Nimmy.
> 
> View attachment 292167


Glad to hear you got the drill working. I got a plate for my auger to use with a drill...loved it yesterday. That was the only good thing for the day. Got the big skunk at Wellington...not even a bite.


----------



## Straley

Made a trip up Catawba 1 1/2 wallk used spud bar the whole 8 nice eyes missed that many had a big girl top the top of hole came unbutton I know one thing the ice is done on Erie frozen shiners 20 feet of water


----------



## kit carson

Me and my buddy made the trip up yesterday ice was fine in the morning , we had the four wheelers drove of the ice at dark it was starting to go a little. Had a feeling it was going to go, glad you got out today. Bite was slow all day it turned on about hour before dark we ended up with 5 nice ones. Shame it was a short season for the big water .


----------



## killingtime

View attachment 292339


----------



## killingtime

killingtime said:


> View attachment 292341
> View attachment 292337
> View attachment 292339


Had a good week this past week at buckeye lake. Lots of 9-14” fish but it was still fun and caught enough for a few fish frys. Most were caught on a black and gold jigging shad rap and gold spoons. Caught lots of catfish also. Gonna hit it again tomorrow and then watch it thaw.


----------



## Straley

Killing time you and your buddy looks Like you did really for being slow that one fish is a true Lake Erie walleye I wish it wasn’t over I’ll be making trips to Saginaw bay


----------



## killingtime

I got pics of of my buddies one day but didn’t the other days. He had a week also but he did catch some big crappies along with his Saugeye.


----------



## bobberbucket

Those are some NICE saugeye! Buckeye puts a some quality fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76

Saw three guys on Snowden ice fishing yesterday. Today multiple people out riding on motorcycles. With this forecast our area ice fishing was probably one day.


----------



## bobberbucket

Flathead76 said:


> Saw three guys on Snowden ice fishing yesterday. Today multiple people out riding on motorcycles. With this forecast our area ice fishing was probably one day.


I’ll bet that’s not an often ice fished lake!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc

Bad news is I lost a very good friend last Sunday. He needed a heart transplant. He used to fish with me. Taught him how to fillet fish and he used to do them for his wife. Today I dedicated everything I kept to his widow so she’d have some fish to put in her freezer. I cleaned and packed away eight bags for her. The funeral is tomorrow. I’m praying my buddy is up in heaven fishing that golden pond I heard about. My catch for today.


----------



## kit carson

Nice gesture sorry for your loss of a good fishing friend


----------



## bobberbucket

Sorry for your loss the good friends are hard to find and harder to loose. I’m sure you’ll see that his widows freezer always has a few fresh fish inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Way to step up! You’re a good man.


----------



## Evinrude58

Snuck out this afternoon for about an hour. Sort of got permission to fish a small lake near me. Asked a home owner if they cared if I fished the lake (was pretty sure they would refer me to someone else like the country club on the other side), but they just said they didn't care so I popped a few holes. Marked a few and caught two gills. On the way off busted through at the edge(only like 6 inches deep) as it was deteriorating pretty bad on that side of the lake along the shore line.


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s gonna be another mild day I’ll be headed out later this morning got an invitation to try out some new waters and I’m going for it. Best of luck to everyone today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It’s gonna be another mild day I’ll be headed out later this morning got an invitation to try out some new waters and I’m going for it. Best of luck to everyone today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget your shades.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Don't forget your shades.


Good call!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good call!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might need some sunscreen too.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You might need some sunscreen too.


I’m trying to decide weather or not to take my shack out i like sitting in a chair in the sunshine but if the wind starts I’ll be unhappy without it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Take it along the drag out is nothing now without any snow, I sat out in the afternoon at walborn and it was nice sitting in the sun, and I move around more without packing up the shanty. Don’t have to set it up unless needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Going to be super sketchy out there I was on the ice yesterday and in 3 hours it went from 8" to 5


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Going to be super sketchy out there I was on the ice yesterday and in 3 hours it went from 8" to 5


All depends on where your fishing I’ve herd Ice reports from several lakes this morning. Guys sitting on ice 8-10” just gotta pick your spot a lot depends on the specific make up of each lake. Case by case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Exactly yesterday easy side of rocksprings rd at westbranch around 6 inches west side easy 9 to 10 in places


----------



## BrodyC

When I left the house for class this morning I had 40 degrees and climbing. Supposed to be in the 60’s today and 50’s the next 3 days so our measly 6” of ice will most likely be gone. 

Hopefully we will get a late cold snap like we usually do, just when we think spring is coming and I get one more chance out on the ice.


----------



## bountyhunter

years back there was a story of a 7# eye/saugeye coming from the spillway, IF that happened there should be eyes in deercreek .


----------



## bobberbucket

. 

Out here doing the thing with ogf member Viking and some buddies 9” of ice not catching any Wales but having a great time enjoying the sunshine with good company!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Now that looks like one of my crappies


----------



## bobberbucket

Today was a good day! Mild temps good rod action didn’t catch anything huge but boy was it fun! Didn’t take many pictures today I was too busy fishing and enjoying good conversation with good people. All in all it was a great day on the water. Ice was between 8-10” lots of water on top but holding up pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Good ice on west end of west branch 8 inches, nice easy walk out saw two eagles  fly by, marked a lot of lookers but no takers, oh it sure was nice out. The east ramp area is a crappy dark soft ice and water coming up through cracks and holes and big spot open in front of one of the ramps, if that just gets a covering of ice this weekend it wouldn’t hold ya.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass-N-Buck

Saw these two by the beach on PLX last week


----------



## kit carson

Snag did you walk out from the gravel.lot in rocksprings road


----------



## bobberbucket

Rains seem to be minimal almost looks like it’s avoiding us! I’m glad all them other guys are putting there gear away saying it’s over. More ice for the rest of us actual diehard ice junkies!


----------



## snag

kit carson said:


> Snag did you walk out from the gravel.lot in rocksprings road


Yes I did it’s nice parking next to the ice, went the other side of island. I think I saw your old holes from a couple weeks back ,went out from that area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Yeah those where from Sunday we started there and headed east bet we drilled 100 holes on that long walk.


----------



## snag

Did u guys have any type of power auger? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

How’s skeeter holding up guys? Was 28° this morning at the house. Hopefully last night it dropped below freezing there too, should still be plenty good. Aiming at getting out somewhere this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Yeah we had two drills going, lake sure is frustrating. Going to try again after work


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen! Looks like it will be cooler than yesterday should be below freezing by midnight that will help. But it’s going right back up for a couple days hopefully the forecast changes a little but regardless the show will go on! Might get limited for a couple days. 

I’m probably headed to a lake I haven’t fished for quite some time with a couple buddies today. It’ll be an adventure as I’m sure things have changed from the last time I iced it 5-6 years ago. 

Best of luck to anyone headed out today!! Hopefully it’s Lips on hooks fellas!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning gentlemen! Looks like it will be cooler than yesterday should be below freezing by midnight that will help. But it’s going right back up for a couple days hopefully the forecast changes a little but regardless the show will go on! Might get limited for a couple days.
> 
> I’m probably headed to a lake I haven’t fished for quite some time with a couple buddies today. It’ll be an adventure as I’m sure things have changed from the last time I iced it 5-6 years ago.
> 
> Best of luck to anyone headed out today!! Hopefully it’s Lips on hooks fellas!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck out there today. Stay safe and have fun. With the way this weather is going, I may be waiting till next year to hit the ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Good luck out there today. Stay safe and have fun. With the way this weather is going, I may be waiting till next year to hit the ice.


Why you moving south? There will be Ice to fish at least till the end of the month homie! Maybe not enough for some folks but that’s not my problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayakcrazy

Good morning. Who is headed where today? I fished Moggy yesterday off of Sunnybrook. The perch kept me busy but nothing huge. I am going to head out and try Lake Milton unless someone offers up a recommendation.


----------



## bobberbucket

kayakcrazy said:


> Good morning. Who is headed where today? I fished Moggy yesterday off of Sunnybrook. The perch kept me busy but nothing huge. I am going to head out and try Lake Milton unless someone offers up a recommendation.


Osp could be an option for ya if your lookin for a change of scenery it’s pretty peaceful during the week and now that conditions have changed the riding has pretty much quit. Weed line on the golf course side can produce roughly 20-30 yards off the golf course shore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Witnessed an interesting phenomenon......I drilled a hole that turned into a little vortex.....spinning away like a toilet flushing.


----------



## bobberbucket

Setup in 7” good clear ice shore ice was rough in places but it wasn’t difficult to get on. Hopefully the fish wanna play today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Wales


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Wales
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Al least it's something. Probably why you haven't fished it in 5-6 years.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

Small fish but it's all about the fun and the great outdoors and enjoying a relaxing piece of mind .hope the bigger ones move in for you!!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan

flyphisherman said:


> Witnessed an interesting phenomenon......I drilled a hole that turned into a little vortex.....spinning away like a toilet flushing.


ive seen that before too...if its above freezing the hole will keep getting bigger and bigger. ive read that up north in like Minnesota if that happens the hole can get big enough for an entire "permanent" ice fishing shelter to fall into the lake.


----------



## swone

flyphisherman said:


> Witnessed an interesting phenomenon......I drilled a hole that turned into a little vortex.....spinning away like a toilet flushing.


I love it when that happens, first I think it looks cool and once I found one that was already doing that and every time I dropped a bait in I caught a good crappie, I read years later that sometimes they school up and feed under them but it has never worked again


----------



## bobberbucket

Well looks like the rains bearing down on us hopefully it gos through quickly! I didn’t get hardly any last night like they were calling for. After tomorrow we’re back to ice making temps!!! I don’t see enough rain on the radar to destroy what we have might have to get the boards out for a couple days till the shore firms up be that looks to be the worst case Scenario. 

I’m watching this rain closely if it’s not too heavy I’ll be headed out somewhere hopefully I can get on some good ones today! 

Yesterday was interesting yet unimpressive and the bite went from ok to terrible fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Itching to get out, but overly cautious based on the weather & ice conditions. Yesterday's walk on Nimmy's Campground Bay was butt puckering to say the least. 

Yearning to hit Mosquito. It's looking like Skeeter may be a possibility for next Monday. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## bobberbucket

I was both surprised and impressed with the ice quality I saw yesterday. Didn’t drill less than 7” were I was and it was mostly clear black without any white on top. There were areas that looked ugly with white ice on top but they were still 7” or better. A few ugly spots on shore that were easily avoided. The show is going on and I I’m loving it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Same with westbranch ice holding up real good as of last night on the west side. At least 8 inches where we where


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> I didn’t get hardly any last night like they were calling for. After tomorrow we’re back to ice making temps!


I hope this stuff we're getting goes south of you guys. It's moving your way so fingers crossed.
Right now it's 55 degrees and we're getting bouts of super heavy rain mixed in with the lighter stuff.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I hope this stuff we're getting goes south of you guys. It's moving your way so fingers crossed.
> Right now it's 55 degrees and we're getting bouts of super heavy rain mixed in with the lighter stuff.


We got some heavy stuff coming by the looks of my radar hopefully it pushes through quickly we got a pretty dang good base. 

I know you guys couldn’t have near as much ice as we do up here. Hopefully it will clear your ramps out and you can get your boat back on the water! I’m crossing my fingers for you because I know you are stuck in limbo down there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> I’m crossing my fingers for you because I know you are stuck in limbo down there.


I was just sitting here thinking..."I wonder how far south I have to drive to get away from this stuff."


----------



## killingtime

bobberbucket said:


> We got some heavy stuff coming by the looks of my radar hopefully it pushes through quickly we got a pretty dang good base.
> 
> I know you guys couldn’t have near as much ice as we do up here. Hopefully it will clear your ramps out and you can get your boat back on the water! I’m crossing my fingers for you because I know you are stuck in limbo down there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killingtime

crappiedude said:


> I was just sitting here thinking..."I wonder how far south I have to drive to get away from this stuff."


We had 9 inches on buckeye lake Saturday and yesterday we were down to 4-6 inches but melting very quickly. Can’t get pics to upload on here but caught a 4 man limit Monday and a 3 man limit yesterday with some very nice fish both days. It was kinda sad walking off the ice yesterday knowing that we are done but it was a good ice season for us.


----------



## Straley

Icebucketjohn gather up your close friends and head to Saginaw bay free fishing we’re leaving next Wednesday there pounding the fish took us 4 hours 40 min to get there


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s not even raining at my house yet. Looks like they are calling for less than half an inch if the holds true were golden here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

crappiedude said:


> I was just sitting here thinking..."I wonder how far south I have to drive to get away from this stuff."


I hear that the Florida Keys are pretty good this time of year. LOL


----------



## crappiedude

killingtime said:


> We had 9 inches on buckeye lake Saturday and yesterday we were down to 4-6 inches but melting very quickly. Can’t get pics to upload on here but caught a 4 man limit Monday and a 3 man limit yesterday with some very nice fish both days. It was kinda sad walking off the ice yesterday knowing that we are done but it was a good ice season for us.


We were going to drive up to Buckeye this week if the ice held up but that didn't happen.
Maybe we'll do a trip if they get a refreeze.


----------



## crappiedude

joekacz said:


> I hear that the Florida Keys are pretty good this time of year. LOL


My oldest sister lives just north of Clearwater, I may just have to pay her a visit.


----------



## killingtime

crappiedude said:


> We were going to drive up to Buckeye this week if the ice held up but that didn't happen.
> Maybe we'll do a trip if they get a refreeze.


We had some awesome ice to but it’s gonna be gone or atleast very thin after this rain. Hated to see it end but that’s ohio for ya.


----------



## bobberbucket

Set up on 7.5” out on mogadore with several other members spudded our way down the channel super foggy today hopefully we can get them going!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

I don't see any "PORN" yet!!!!


----------



## kit carson

Go get'em guys o have a feeling you guys are going to have a good day


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> Set up on 7.5” out on mogadore with several other members spudded our way down the channel super foggy today hopefully we can get them going!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey that’s my old hole all spidered out beside you. You get any fish, they mine.


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Hey that’s my old hole all spidered out beside you. You get any fish, they mine.


I wish you would have told me there weren’t any fish here before we drug clear to lansinger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

A few perch being caught but not by me hoping I get lucky with a few. It’s super cool out here with the fog tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> I wish you would have told me there weren’t any fish here before we drug clear to lansinger
> What are you whining about? Your probably pulling your gear with your pinky on that ice? If I had any get up an go today I would be out there with you guys. Or at least on Aquila right now. So I’m just gonna send in both nils auger blades today to be sharpened so I can be ready for the next freeze. On another note, just so you Nils guys know. Fish USA has OEM Nils drill adapter plates in stock for both 6 and 8”. They go fast. Ordered one for my 8” hand auger and a back up head for the 6” trekker.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Finally got the skunk off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

What's the heater for lol it's 50°


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What's the heater for lol it's 50°


Keeps the fog out. The thermal shack also keeps the cold in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

And I like it 80 on the ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI

flyphisherman said:


> Witnessed an interesting phenomenon......I drilled a hole that turned into a little vortex.....spinning away like a toilet flushing.


Had the same deal it was interesting for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Looks like the perch bite is picking up, like those spoons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Looks like the perch bite is picking up, like those spoons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










It’s starting to go a little 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Finally got the skunk off!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size kastmaster is that?


----------



## BrodyC

Made a quick stop at Ross Lake to check on the ice. The water level is way up but ice still holding pretty well. It has melted around the shore a bit, but it’s still holding. 

We have more rain coming tomorrow along with another day in the 60’s so we will see where we stand then. 

If we don’t lose everything we may get back out there this weekend.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> It’s starting to go a little
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BB,nice perch! Just went back in your post from the start and read everybody's predictions on ice making. Really had some good laughs on all the different things it was going to take to have good ice. Your first day of fishing was Jan. 14 at c-5 on 2 in. of ice. Now its 8 to 10 in. Didn't take that long once it started. Hopefully it will start up again and freeze up the shoreline. The only thing that has changed in the last 50 years are the fishermen ,the desires and the predictions are the same.LOL LOL Keep it up,I enjoy the posts.


----------



## bobberbucket

I









17 keepers and were headed in slow bite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76

Three of the small ponds by my house have zero ice on them.


----------



## bobberbucket

Flathead76 said:


> Three of the small ponds by my house have zero ice on them.


I’m glad I don’t live there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Went out of ticknor today to lansinger with Erieangler51 ,Evenrude58 , it was a raining as we made our way down the channel. Ice was 5-7” mostly in the 7+ range I did find one small bad spot in the channel with my spud on the way out dang near lost my bar it went right through. But it was just that spot just big enough to eat a body. Fishing started super slow for me but eventually I got in on the action. When I got back to the ramp I realized I locked my keys in my truck so I had to have my wife bring my spare. That was fun . Tomorrow’s another day and another adventure I’ll be on the water somewhere ice is holding up very well! We’re golden till the End of the month at least!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> What size kastmaster is that?


1/4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> BB,nice perch! Just went back in your post from the start and read everybody's predictions on ice making. Really had some good laughs on all the different things it was going to take to have good ice. Your first day of fishing was Jan. 14 at c-5 on 2 in. of ice. Now its 8 to 10 in. Didn't take that long once it started. Hopefully it will start up again and freeze up the shoreline. The only thing that has changed in the last 50 years are the fishermen ,the desires and the predictions are the same.LOL LOL Keep it up,I enjoy the posts.


Well I did get on once in December . But yeah it just started jan 14th not even a whole month I’m glad things are holding up more ice fishing to come! 

We’re gonna ice dance better than the fat lady can sing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Will be packing up my gear in the morning.

No I am not giving up on the season just headed to Houghton Lake tomorrow night. When I get back I expect to be listening to a Leo Sayer song or maybe a David Bowie one.


----------



## GrandE

Good evening everyone! Time to head out on the ice! Stayed tuned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

The Hero we need right now


----------



## GrandE

Shorts weather y’all. Sitting on 7” 2 of us in shack










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s another glorious day for ice fishing! Well at last till noon then it’s going to get a little wet and windy.  But not gonna be enough to keep me on the shore I’ll be headed out somewhere later this morning. 

After this batch of rains come through bye  bye  warm temps. GOOD RIDDANCE!! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Record warm temps Thursday followed by a nice lil cold front. NICE

Bring on the sub 32 degree temps. BETTER


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Record warm temps Thursday followed by a nice lil cold front. NICE
> 
> Bring on the sub 32 degree temps. BETTER


It’s coming Baby steps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Made a quick stop at Ross Lake to check on the ice. The water level is way up but ice still holding pretty well. It has melted around the shore a bit, but it’s still holding.
> 
> We have more rain coming tomorrow along with another day in the 60’s so we will see where we stand then.
> 
> If we don’t lose everything we may get back out there this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 292683
> 
> View attachment 292685


When I see you out there checking that thin ice it makes me nervous knowing your geographic location. 

But at the same time Im happy because you are doing the right thing your learning first hand! You can’t Learn about ice or any particular body of water by waiting for 4-6” or for someone else to be out there. You learn it by watching it freeze and physically checking multiple areas more than just poking off the shore you can’t drill a hole at the end of one dock and give a thickness report for an entire lake which is what some people do. 

You can’t Lean to read ice from the shore if you want to learn it you gotta get on it which is what your doing and I love it! You keep paying attention to the details and it will pay off big time once you get the feel for reading the ice listening to it as you move about listen to the sound of the spud when it hits the ice it’s not always the same if you smack that spud and it sounds different than previous wacks something is different pay attention.! 

Sure anyone can wait till there’s 4+” out there to go out but those guys are ill informed there’s always Some area that’s sketchy for whatever reason and should be avoided but they are usually hidden by the time the ice is 4+ the only guys that know about those areas are the guys that put the time in and were there watching and physically checking. 

Nobody here can tell you what’s good enough for you that’s something you learn on your own you and your spud or auger and that’s what will separate you from the couch captains. 

Yes you gotta be dang careful especially solo it would be more ideal to have a partner but I get it especially given your location there’s probably not a ton of ice fisherman in your area to link up with. Your spud bar is your partner it will never lie to you it will not fail you. Remember this I’ve said it before if the spud gos through in two so will you! 

Sorry for the mile long post but I just wanted say I really enjoy reading about your adventures and corresponding with you as your starting out in this game. Keep at it! Hopefully you get a chance to come north this season and we will go hunt some fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

That being said STAY OFF that lake the season is over for the extreme south! Watch it thaw you can learn a lot about how it freezes by watching it thaw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Time to go poke some ice and see how bad the damage is......
Just poking today....not fishing.


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> Out here with a buddy setup on 5.5 ice encountered thickness variations between 5.5-7” shore ice wasn’t terrible. Hopefully there’s some fish down there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you're gonna catch a slight buzz if nothing else...good luck.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Out here with a buddy setup on 5.5 ice encountered thickness variations between 5.5-7” shore ice wasn’t terrible. Hopefully there’s some fish down there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must've been thinking about me when you stopped and got your refreshments!


----------



## bobberbucket

On the board 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> On the board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tasty!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I know...I'm so hungry right @ work. I could simply put that crappie on bread with cheese and EAT it lol.

Tight lines.

Don.


----------



## viking

Nice porn


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> On the board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sign me up...I'm off of work tomorrow.


----------



## bobberbucket

Hehehe they are on the feed ahead of the rain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

If we all blow as hard as we can to the south, we can keep the rain to the south... readyyyy... go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Not looking to good. Hopefully it doesn't cause havoc but I don't see much good from the coming rain and heavy wind expected


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Not looking to good. Hopefully it doesn't cause havoc but I don't see much good from the coming rain and heavy wind expected


No worries here nothing forecasted is gonna stop this show. Not a chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Hehehe they are on the feed ahead of the rain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When is the fish fry?


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll just sit here on top of all these hungry fish  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

On a serious note we cannot get vulgar or this post is gone! Please Let’s keep clean you sickos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The rains have slowed them down a lil but still a few of these girls wanting to hang out


----------



## swone

Have you seen Betty Bluegill or Pamela Perch out there today, or has it been all Crissy Crappie?


----------



## swone

...and I want it to be clear that I didn't start it, I just escalated it. As much as I could. Several times.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Have you seen Betty Bluegill or Pamela Perch out there today, or has it been all Crissy Crappie?


Couple random pumpkin seeds other then that all chrissys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

Hope you brought your waders to wade off the ice raining cats n dogs here!!!!


----------



## viking

By the way nice porn!


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> Hope you brought your waders to wade off the ice raining cats n dogs here!!!!


No but the stitches ripped out of my top hub and the water is cutting a hole in the ice in the middle of my shack! I’m fixing to pack it in before something terrible happens!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

I hope your wife can get it sewed before mourning I know your gonna want to go back out!


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> No but the stitches ripped out of my top hub and the water is cutting a hole in the ice in the middle of my shack! I’m fixing to pack it in before something terrible happens!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But Barbara you took sewing in home economics


----------



## viking

Hey, bb I might hit it in the morning I'M GETTING A TOY TONIGHT  so I'll be itching to give it a try wanna join me I have room?


----------



## set-the-drag

Eeeeewwwwwww


----------



## set-the-drag

How was the ice this afternoon anyone got some measurement


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> How was the ice this afternoon anyone got some measurement


Go drill a hole Susan 5.5-7”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> Hey, bb I might hit it in the morning I'M GETTING A TOY TONIGHT  so I'll be itching to give it a try wanna join me I have room?


Bro you know I’m down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

In other news my 42lb otter is 100lbs soaking wet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Go drill a hole Susan 5.5-7”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta go purse shopping with the girls and got a late hair appointment I can't.... Priorities!


----------



## set-the-drag

Sunday is the target hopefully might give a little night bite action a go got the lights ready to go


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I gotta go purse shopping with the girls and got a late hair appointment I can't.... Priorities!


 man you gotta come fishing with us !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> man you gotta come fishing with us !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suddenly feel sick I don't think I can make it in to work tomorrow


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I suddenly feel sick I don't think I can make it in to work tomorrow


Better stay home with nurse Barbara and go fishing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I think (cough cough) I should something about icing it with some heat and grandpas cough medicine haha


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

viking said:


> Hey, bb I might hit it in the morning I'M GETTING A TOY TONIGHT  so I'll be itching to give it a try wanna join me I have room?


That’s just gross bro....


----------



## Dyson92

bobberbucket said:


> Bro you know I’m down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in if you want to pm me.


----------



## kayakcrazy

Once again I apologize. I would have edited but I was on the ice and it was raining. I don't think it would do any good now...


----------



## GrandE

I may hit the ice in the AM before work, see how I’m feelin. Barbara I’m comin for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kayakcrazy said:


> Once again I apologize. I would have edited but I was on the ice and it was raining. I don't think it would do any good now...


It’s all good bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

GrandE said:


> I may hit the ice in the AM before work, see how I’m feelin. Barbara I’m comin for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought we were fishing if you were going in late? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

bobberbucket said:


> I thought we were fishing if you were going in late?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll prob go anyway if you headed to same place. Couple hours out better than not at all right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Shad Rap said:


> WTF?????


He is actually legitimately taking about fishing tomorrow he just got caught in the middle of the whole Barbara thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Headed to that state up north in a few hours, may try Higgins for some Lake Trout. See y'all when I get back.


----------



## swone

kayakcrazy said:


> Once again I apologize. I would have edited but I was on the ice and it was raining. I don't think it would do any good now...


I’m a habitual line stepper


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Headed to that state up north in a few hours, may try Higgins for some Lake Trout. See y'all when I get back.


Good luck I hope you catch a bunch!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

I knew that damn front with the rain would turn them on.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> I knew that damn front with the rain would turn them on.


Slowed wayyyy down when it came in. They went from taking every single drop to just chasing. Still caught some but nothing like it was before the rain started. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Slowed wayyyy down when it came in. They went from taking every single drop to just chasing. Still caught some but nothing like it was before the rain started.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


who was we fishing with that day. Ogf style?


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Slowed wayyyy down when it came in. They went from taking every single drop to just chasing. Still caught some but nothing like it was before the rain started.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Sunny day after a front on springding. Wish I could get on the ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

Back below freezing hooray!!!  Looks like I’ll be out late morning maybe I’ve got some obligations so my time will be short today. Gonna be pretty windy hopefully the ice held up it was in pretty good shape yesterday and the rain wasn’t as bad as they predicted, at lest not in my area. Best of luck to those headed out today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Am walking on water again! We will meet again! If Jesus can walk on water I know damn sure I will! To all ice fishermen that find there own fish god will treat u well! Work hard and fish harder and don’t be a handout! God bless!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Am walking on water again! We will meet again! If Jesus can walk on water I know damn sure I will! To all ice fishermen that find there own fish god will treat u well! Work hard and fish harder and don’t be a handout! God bless!


 tap tap tap that spud! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good.luck today bobber can't wait to see how things look today.


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Good.luck today bobber can't wait to see how things look today.


It’s gonna be interesting the water was draining into the open holes making them huge yesterday. Probably those areas will be super dangerous. But it was nice to see the water drain I’m guessing all the areas that weren’t drilled out will be plenty fishable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

That wind sounds terrible outside makes me wanna stay home. But we all know I’m probably not gonna! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Damnit! I forgot to set my I'm sick alarm. Well looks like I gotta go to work. Maybe next week I can get a bug or something


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Damnit! I forgot to set my I'm sick alarm. Well looks like I gotta go to work. Maybe next week I can get a bug or something


You want me to come let the air out of your tires so you can call off? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

The tree tops are swaying, the clouds are moving and it's cold again.  I hope you all tell me those lakes are singing today! Good luck out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> The tree tops are swaying, the clouds are moving and it's cold again.  I hope you all tell me those lakes are singing today! Good luck out there.


I imagine with the winds howling stuff will be shifting around they lake will likely be making some noise. Won’t know if it’s good noise or bad noise till I get on. I also predict the bite is going to be trash I’ll bet that front shut them down. The way they slowed yesterday when it arrived tells me it’s gonna be slowww. Hope I’m wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I wish I could use that excuse my boss would be over with his pancake to fill my Tire going to have to see how things go hopefully this ice holds up and next week that bug comes back because I definitely want to take you up on the offer I'm getting sick of catching Little Dicky perch I need Barbara to show me how to do it


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I wish I could use that excuse my boss would be over with his pancake to fill my Tire going to have to see how things go hopefully this ice holds up and next week that bug comes back because I definitely want to take you up on the offer I'm getting sick of catching Little Dicky perch I need Barbara to show me how to do it


Don’t fool yourself i catch tons of dink’s!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s snowing here now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

Morning everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

How thick?


----------



## GrandE

set-the-drag said:


> How thick?


2.25”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> Slowed wayyyy down when it came in. They went from taking every single drop to just chasing. Still caught some but nothing like it was before the rain started.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same way at lagoons yesterday. Weeded trough a lot of gills to get some nice ones. All before and during the rain. We found some iffy but fishable ice but be warned, it’s not what I would consider safe. A good day none the less. Hopefully that 60 deg window last night plus the rain didn’t hurt it much . Gonna check here in a few. 21 deg here now. 10 tonight and 14 sat night. We should be good if the our base wasn’t hurt much. Be safe all.


----------



## bobberbucket

GrandE said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On my way brotha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

GrandE said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GrandE you’re a beast bro!


----------



## set-the-drag

That's a little thin for my blood


----------



## GrandE

Ice is poppin! Let the rebuild begin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

GrandE said:


> Ice is poppin! Let the rebuild begin!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the encouraging report!


----------



## set-the-drag

Should be good for me Sunday for sure 48hrs of 20s and below should build a few inches


----------



## glfpro07

if you don't mind me asking what lake are you fishing?


----------



## bobberbucket

Out here we GrandE we moved out to deeper water better ice but it’s sketchy encountered 2..25”-6.5” currently sitting on 4”










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC




----------



## GrandE

Pow pow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Jesus and god are walking on water! Love it I think he is on pine


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Grande always got something cookin in the shack. Fish aren’t the only ones that gotta eat I reckon.


----------



## GrandE

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Grande always got something cookin in the shack. Fish aren’t the only ones that gotta eat I reckon.


Oh of course!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

What you guys jigging with?


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

Those hand warmers on the heater or stomach warmers lol.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Well, no way am I setting up where I did yesterday and too windy without using the flip. Gonna try a small lake I think.


----------



## set-the-drag

Looks like a dead fish in the one picture


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Yea dead Shad everywhere.


----------



## set-the-drag

Damn already it's a little early for the Shad die off then again maybe a good thing that way when I'm cropping in the spring I don't have to sit there and smell rotten fish the whole time


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

They are dead but frozen in the ice... you’ll smell em come ice off. I’ve watched thousands in these marinas with my camera.


----------



## snag

Went for a ride past WBranch rock springs road, sketchy off gravel ramp to get on, looked like a area open on right side of island, open water on east side of bridge where Kit C was fishing last weekend. Thin ice off of the west paved ramp.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well it was a fun couple hours out there but GrandE had to get to work. I probably would have stayed longer but I didn’t bring my shack. The wind was blowing down the channel like a gun barrel! We about went for a ride a couple times. On the way back in it was blowing so hard the shack was dragging us. The ice itself is very dangerous right now found some very thin areas but also found some good clear thick areas. I took a picture of a crack in the good clear ice it’s clearly pushing 6” the white ice was actually thicker but I don’t trust it. The wavy looking ice is the thinnest and is clearly Visibly ugly looking. All in all it was a great day on the ice. Caught fish on gold hook and minnow not nearly as many as we caught jigging I was using a small tungsten jig and waxworms fish were suspended in 14-15 fow. It was nice to get out with a buddy and give a few fish some sore jaws. Biggest fish was only 10” no slobs today but it was fun out there!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Most of the really sketchy areas were where people had previously fished. I spudded a spot that was barely 3” were you could see a shack had been set up. 3 feet away 5” of ice i figured those would be the danger zones when I saw all the water running into them yesterday. It’s especially dangerous because it’s all frozen over. On a positive note it’s making ice!!!! 

It’s definitely Necessary to spud! Or it’s a good day to die! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Those couple of hours beats the hell out of working and couch fishing.


----------



## kit carson

Thanks for the report will be hitting it hard in the morning, think we are heading to.mosquito to slap some walleye lips


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Thanks for the report will be hitting it hard in the morning, think we are heading to.mosquito to slap some walleye lips


Get em!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

From what I saw first hand out there today I can safely say don’t uncover your bass boats yet boys!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

We’re set up on some really iffy ice here, weedin thru the gills.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 292969


Chunky gill ya got there! Is it making any ice where your at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Bobber what have You been catching the crappie on I can't figure out a program that can entice them like the dink perch


----------



## joekacz

Hope you guys are enjoying yourselves 'cause I just viewed some harbingers of spring,RED WING BLACKBIRDS!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

What?where are you that you heard them


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Bobber what have You been catching the crappie on I can't figure out a program that can entice them like the dink perch


Waxworms and small tungsten jigs in various colors but gold and chartreuse are my favorites . If your catching dink perch move until you find better quality fish. If you can’t find the quality of fish your looking for find a new lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hope you guys are enjoying yourselves 'cause I just viewed some harbingers of spring,RED WING BLACKBIRDS!!!


You know we’re making the most of it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I've been seeing crappie they just don't like me


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> Chunky gill ya got there! Is it making any ice where your at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No noise, just windy as hell. Even the open holes have whitecaps.


----------



## set-the-drag

How thick was the ice


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Alwayzfishin with a nice Bull. I got a nice mess to clean. Called it a day, he’s still slamming them. We went to micro plastics. Meat or no meat, didn’t matter. They seemed to attract the bigger ones. Small micro spoon was working also.


----------



## joekacz

set-the-drag said:


> What?where are you that you heard them


I'm in Independence. I did not hear them,I'm looking at them, mixed in with the starlings.Also there's a bunch of robins and I know that some never leave but these are mostly males.Oh BOY get the suntan lotion out its around the corner!! LOL LOL You guys better make the most of what you got left and BE CAREFUL.Ain't nothing like last ice for catching nice fish. Stay safe.


----------



## set-the-drag

I think Sunday is my last stab at ice then I'm getting the boat ready for the crappie smack down


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Sketchy... Adam set up closest to the hole... he’s a skinny mofo. Lol. Had my shack right beside him. But it’s a good 5-7”. Mostly white with a good hard base tho. We were fishing where the open water is yesterday. Hopefully it will be locked up really good by Sunday.


----------



## set-the-drag

Jesus you guys are crazy. I don't have much luck left for that kinda stuff


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Hell thats the only reason I do do it, cause I havnt had much luck in the last 5 yrs lol. That, and Alwayzfishin went first with his young, skinny ass.. I jumped on with my 250lb self and it was like we were on an iceberg. Bobbing around, water coming on top. haha. Nah it was good tho. I trust Adam’s judgement along with my own.


----------



## bobberbucket

Who’s planning on going tomorrow? Some of you are I’m sure. I’m done for the week hopefully I can hit it hard again next week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

Headed down to Lima to scope out Indian and the reservoirs. Spud is sharp. Lot of scouting for good ice but I have high hopes.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Who’s planning on going tomorrow? Some of you are I’m sure. I’m done for the week hopefully I can hit it hard again next week!
> 
> Where you going and what time? I feel a little froggy I might leap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m done till next week and I’m booked till at least Thursday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Were talking skeeter but I haven’t heard or seen any current ice reports.


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Were talking skeeter but I haven’t heard or seen any current ice reports.


Saw some hearsay on causeway baits Facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Going to check a few ponds out


----------



## kit carson

We are definately hitting mosquito in the.morning


----------



## hardwaterfan

set-the-drag said:


> Bobber what have You been catching the crappie on I can't figure out a program that can entice them like the dink perch


Stupid little perch are fearless...gills will cautiously approach and stare..and not bite...just aproach and stare..and a little perch will not hesitate...they attack no matter what...based on what I've seen on camera....can't really speak on crappie....they just either seem to be "on"...or not....when they're feeding its super fun fishing, especially after dark...they're gill rakin. ...eating anything and everything...

I want to say in my older age that I can't take the cold as much as when I was a younger man, but I am an experienced ice fisherman and I have very much enjoyed reading about your ice fishing adventures. And looking at the pics. Be safe, enjoy the ice, go get em!

Miami turned me into a P. Lol...


----------



## allwayzfishin

I’m not that skinny lol
I just weighed myself in at 211. So for dinner I ate a whole pot of chicken Alfredo, 3 buttered rolls and a large chef salad with extra extra ranch. Weighed myself afterwards and I stand at a proud 212.. I better go get some ice cream now. Gonna burn a lot of calories tomorrow poppin holes till I find that elusive walleye 


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Sketchy... Adam set up closest to the hole... he’s a skinny mofo. Lol. Had my shack right beside him. But it’s a good 5-7”. Mostly white with a good hard base tho. We were fishing where the open water is yesterday. Hopefully it will be locked up really good by Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 292985


----------



## 1MoreKast

Snooped around the Indian ice. Crystal and thicc. Plenty good Enough for exploring and whacking fish.


----------



## Bprice1031

Let's make MORE ICE!


----------



## joekacz

allwayzfishin said:


> I’m not that skinny lol
> I just weighed myself in at 211. So for dinner I ate a whole pot of chicken Alfredo, 3 buttered rolls and a large chef salad with extra extra ranch. Weighed myself afterwards and I stand at a proud 212.. I better go get some ice cream now. Gonna burn a lot of calories tomorrow poppin holes till I find that elusive walleye


I must say that if I ate all that I would gain weight for 3 days!!! I HATE YOU !! LOL Stay Safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it’s gonna be a nice day out there! I imagine we made a little more ice last night as well. Shore ice is still probably ugly In places but it is what it is. 

Good luck to everyone headed out today can’t wait to read the reports and see some fish porn! Stay safe out there everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

Foot went thru along the shore, got out here later than planned, fish still cooperating










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

GrandE said:


> Foot went thru along the shore, got out here later than planned, fish still cooperating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it up! How much ice you sitting on ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

bobberbucket said:


> Do it up! How much ice you sitting on ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7” straight clear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

GrandE said:


> 7” straight clear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## set-the-drag

GrandE said:


> Foot went thru along the shore, got out here later than planned, fish still cooperating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How deep are you


----------



## GrandE

set-the-drag said:


> How deep are you


5 feet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

joekacz said:


> I must say that if I ate all that I would gain weight for 3 days!!! I HATE YOU !! LOL Stay Safe.


Sadly, I’m still on the toilet this morning....gonna be a late start


----------



## GrandE

Still rockin and rollin. 11 crappies, lost an eye at hole










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Full_Choke

allwayzfishin said:


> Sadly, I’m still on the toilet this morning....gonna be a late start


I know the feeling...


----------



## set-the-drag

GrandE said:


> Still rockin and rollin. 11 crappies, lost an eye at hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only see 5


----------



## GrandE

set-the-drag said:


> I only see 5


Because I’ve only kept 5? I don’t keep every single fish I catch, plus I set a min 10” on crappie for myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Maybe 5 keepers out of 11 ?

Don.


----------



## GrandE

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Maybe 5 keepers out of 11 ?
> 
> Don.


I thought it was obvious, no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Did you catch any on the little purple verga spoon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Easy guys just playing around


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

GrandE said:


> I thought it was obvious, no?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for me it was...after I turned my phone right side up...JK.

Don.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Easy guys just playing around


Ain’t nobody getting offended up in here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

Some SERIOUS ice popping going on! Sounds like a war zone! I just heard one and a guy yells, I just s*** my pants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

Currently sitting at 22 crappie, 1 gill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Ain’t nobody getting offended up in here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, you did not just speak for me!?! I’m so offended about so many things! I’m offended that I can’t fish right now, I’m offended that other people are fishing when I’m not, I’m offended that you would have the nerve to say I’m not offended. Silky don’t let nobody speak for him![/QUOTE]


----------



## bobberbucket

HATE HATE HATE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Run and tell THAT


----------



## TDD11

What lakes are you guys on with that much ice? Going to try to find some ice or tomorrow morning, here in North Central Ohio. Headed out here in half an hour to check


----------



## bobberbucket

TDD11 said:


> What lakes are you guys on with that much ice? Going to try to find some ice or tomorrow morning, here in North Central Ohio. Headed out here in half an hour to check


I’m home on the couch. But I know that nearly every public lake in northeast Ohio Particularly. In Summit,portage, Trumbull counties are being fished today. I’ve herd many reports of 4-9” of good ice out of those areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Hitting skeeter in the morning 

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87

Maplehick said:


> Hitting skeeter in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


Same here. Not sure 305 or the cemetery. I waiting for some ice reports from there.


----------



## JiggingJacks

Fished Skeeter this morning off the cemetery, was on 5-6 inches moved a couple times crappie were bitting well caught a few, missed a pretty good fish that came off before i could bring it up. Pretty good crowd out there when I was there, ice was making some great sounds. Still sketchy near shore in a few spots. Good luck everyone


----------



## bobberbucket

JiggingJacks said:


> Fished Skeeter this morning off the cemetery, was on 5-6 inches moved a couple times crappie were bitting well caught a few, missed a pretty good fish that came off before i could bring it up. Pretty good crowd out there when I was there, ice was making some great sounds. Still sketchy near shore in a few spots. Good luck everyone


Thank you for the first hand report! It’s greatly Appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

randazzo87 said:


> Same here. Not sure 305 or the cemetery. I waiting for some ice reports from there.


I think were gona try 305 first and go from there!

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Fished a private lake today. Lockjaw. Water was very stained. Buddy iced one gill but a nice bull probably 10”. They just wouldn’t turn on.


----------



## bobberbucket

Weather is still looking good going to get down around 10 degrees here tonight and won’t be above freezing until around 2pm and only for a couple hours then back below Making ice!!!!

I ice fisherman are #winning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Yea we’re still on for the all of February I think.


----------



## kit carson

Just got back from sweeter walked out of the marina and headed north, made.it out to the compression crack, crossed easily. Fished anywhere from 7 ft to 18ft not a single eye on the ice . Consistent 6 inches of good ice and yes the lake was playing some great music today. Brought home a good meal of crappie and a couple fat perch. Shoreline was a little weak but easy to find a place to get on. Iced a big fat catfish also almost didn't get it through a 8 inch hole .


----------



## Lil' Rob

Was on Spencer this afternoon. Had 5" of good solid clear ice. Some spots was pushing 6". Caught mostly dink bluegills, but they were hungry and biting. Biggest fish was an 8' crappie and a 12" bass. Lake was singing and popping like crazy, often making the water in holes slosh around a bit. Was still fun to get out.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Fished Indian today. 4” to 6” but had to use the plank over a large break. Looked like I was the only shanty out there. We managed 3 big cats, one nice 16” eye and like 5 shorts. Pucker factor was a good 7/10. Ice shifting.


----------



## GrandE

From water to grill. Kept 11 crappies that were all swimming in the past 12 hours! Should’ve been 14 keepers over 10” but 3 decided their own fate and found the hole. Caught 32 crappies and 1 big gill. Lost an eye at the hole. I’ll be out in the morn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen! It’s still making that sweet sweet ice out there!  couple inches of snow possible tomorrow but today looks like it’s gonna be a nice one out there to be walking on the water. Best of luck out there to those that headed out. I’ll be stuck home again plotting Monday’s adventure. Looking forward to reading the reports and a seeing some fish porn. Stay safe out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

1MoreKast said:


> Fished Indian today. 4” to 6” but had to use the plank over a large break. Looked like I was the only shanty out there. We managed 3 big cats, one nice 16” eye and like 5 shorts. Pucker factor was a good 7/10. Ice shifting.


Don’t ya love if when your the only shack on a lake the receives a fair amount of fishing pressure. Sometimes I get lucky and that happens then I usually sit there and wonder where everyone is and if I missed some sorta memo.  

But then again when I’m fishing a lake that gets a fair amount of pressure and nobody’s there it’s usually cause the ice it 2” thick lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Heading out to my secret, non-private, public, you better get your ass there before anyone else does, spot here soon.... good luck today all and no square holes cause this ain’t Alaska.


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Heading out to my secret, non-private, public, you better get your ass there before anyone else does, spot here soon.... good luck today all and no square holes cause this ain’t Alaska.


Good luck out there I hope you catch some pigs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

Be at the lake in 15 mins! Time to get her goin, currently 9°. Gonna try something a little different today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

GrandE said:


> Be at the lake in 15 mins! Time to get her goin, currently 9°. Gonna try something a little different today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm now I’m curious . Good luck homie! Let us know how much ice she made last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

bobberbucket said:


> Hmmmm now I’m curious . Good luck homie! Let us know how much ice she made last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tryin not to put my leg thru again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

GrandE said:


> Just tryin not to put my leg thru again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea that might make for a short day..


----------



## GrandE

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yea that might make for a short day..


Made for a 12 hour day yesterday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

GrandE said:


> Made for a 12 hour day yesterday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that doesn’t surprise me at all with you son. It’s a good thang. But thems not legs, thems hammocks! Be careful if your by yourself Big Horse.


----------



## bobberbucket

Awfully quiet out there ..... must be a HOT BITE going or some wet cellphones!!. My guess is the bite is HOT!!! 

But then again I always feel like there’s a hot bit going when I’m stuck home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Awfully quiet out there ..... must be a HOT BITE going or some wet cellphones!!. My guess is the bite is HOT!!!
> 
> But then again I always feel like there’s a hot bit going when I’m stuck home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know how you feel. I'm either stuck at home working on junk, or I'm stuck at work. This SUCKS!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I know how you feel. I'm either stuck at home working on junk, or I'm stuck at work. This SUCKS!


Luckily I’m just a short timer! I’ll be busting outta here tomorrow! I don’t know how people stay inside all winter. If I had to sit around here longer than a couple days I’d be angry all the time and hate winter as much as some other folks do. I’d be on here hate hate hatein!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm between going later or going for yodies got one to come in last night in 20 min with my home made call my buddy can't shoot though and shot 5' in front of it


----------



## GrandE

Sorry guys, I’m out here catching slabs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

GrandE said:


> Sorry guys, I’m out here catching slabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!

Ice thickness? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

bobberbucket said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Ice thickness?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6-8”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

Slabs for days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

GrandE said:


> Slabs for days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Do it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

GrandE said:


> Slabs for days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a blast!
Ive gotta get on some crappies soon, its been below freezin the past 3 days and I'm stuck inside. I may get a chance to venture north this week and get on some ice.


----------



## Bprice1031

Those fosh look like twins?


----------



## HappySnag

set-the-drag said:


> I'm between going later or going for yodies got one to come in last night in 20 min with my home made call my buddy can't shoot though and shot 5' in front of it


he gave him warning shot,next time you show up ,i will kill you.


----------



## GrandE

They just keep comin! Slab after slab after slabbbbb










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

GrandE said:


> They just keep comin! Slab after slab after slabbbbb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very healthy looking fish too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandE

bobberbucket said:


> Very healthy looking fish too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5fow is stacked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

GrandE said:


> 5fow is stacked!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The color of those fish say deep water.


----------



## GrandE

bobberbucket said:


> The color of those fish say deep water.


Well looks like they are sayin wrong!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Skeeter did me well today 10 keeper slabs 4 perch and turned back one nice gill and three legal crappie an one short eye. Along with a sled full of drinks. GREAT DAY!!!

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

GrandE said:


> They just keep comin! Slab after slab after slabbbbb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Triplets?


----------



## BrodyC

Well it looks like all that rain did us southern Ohioans in. Checked s couple ponds and the lake and had at most 1.5” of ice. With more warm days ahead and rain I think the fat lady is singing down south. 

Looks like I have to drive to the Spillway at Paint or Deer Creek and try and get some saugeyes.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I was just gonna say, pretty quiet on here today, everyone must be catching. I did well on the gills again today. May try skeeter or pymy tomorrow morning.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Well it looks like all that rain did us southern Ohioans in. Checked s couple ponds and the lake and had at most 1.5” of ice. With more warm days ahead and rain I think the fat lady is singing down south.
> 
> Looks like I have to drive to the Spillway at Paint or Deer Creek and try and get some saugeyes.


There’s always next year or a 3 hour drive north.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> There’s always next year or a 3 hour drive north.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That needs to happen for sure. I have to see what the schedule looks like. May get a chance next week if the ice holds.


----------



## Maplehick

Any one have a ice report for milton? Thinking after work tomorrow if the ice is good I mite give it a try. Its closer than mosquito and i dont normally do to bad there

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

GrandE said:


> They just keep comin! Slab after slab after slabbbbb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GrandE: a smoothed out player from the street, that knows how to get his! Way to keep the Pimp hand strong!


----------



## crappieboo420

Old state park was fun today. We seemed to be the only people catching fish but we got a few. Ice was a good 6 inches.


----------



## crappiedude

BrodyC said:


> Looks like I have to drive to the Spillway at Paint or Deer Creek and try and get some saugeyes.


Paint Creek is still up over 40' Deer Creek is still up over 24' EF is up over 17' Caesar's is up over 10' all the lakes are pulling really hard right now and with expected heavy rains headed this way I'd think its going to be a while before the spillways settle down. Winter fishing has been tough the last few years down here.


----------



## GrandE

Alright. After spending 24 total hours on the ice this weekend, I am absolutely whooped. Today, started in normal spot with nothing going in first 30 mins. Decided to make a 1.5 mile trek and get on untouched water and away from others. That’s where I got into some real nice quality crappies. Once I found them, it was on and the night finished real hot. Left a hot bite! Ended with 32 crappies in which a good 20-25 of them were over 10” with a few FOs. 4 miles trekked throughout the day though. Legs are done. Minnow on a gold hook with split shot under a slip bobber did well, also hair jig could’ve left with a real solid meal without taking bait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle cattarin

managed to get out today after a 4 day weekend of traveling and other stupid stuff. Got out onto nimi around 4, fished about 6-14 ft of water. Managed one microscopic perch. I was getting a lot of marks, but nothing wanted to take it. It was also hard for me to move because i had no real way of drilling holes today, my auger is dull as can be and amazon screwed up my order for new blades as well. Im hoping to get out some more this week. But i am not sure yet.


----------



## bobberbucket

Wow I fell asleep at like 630-7pm and woke up to all this great fish porn and reports! Thanks guys I don’t even need coffee after I read all that!!! I’m ready to fish now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Still below freezing out there which I like to see looks like I only got an 1” or maybe 1.5 of snow at my house last night. Looks like most of the weather is staying to the south. Hopefully some fish wanna play today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Still below freezing out there which I like to see looks like I only got an 1” or maybe 1.5 of snow at my house last night. Looks like most of the weather is staying to the south. Hopefully some fish wanna play today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be looking forward to a good report and some quality fish porn.


----------



## bobberbucket

Kyle cattarin said:


> managed to get out today after a 4 day weekend of traveling and other stupid stuff. Got out onto nimi around 4, fished about 6-14 ft of water. Managed one microscopic perch. I was getting a lot of marks, but nothing wanted to take it. It was also hard for me to move because i had no real way of drilling holes today, my auger is dull as can be and amazon screwed up my order for new blades as well. Im hoping to get out some more this week. But i am not sure yet.


Wait till the off season order a nils auger problem solved for several years! If you really want to be set order a spare head. My nils is going on 4 years never sharpened and had drilled 1,000s of holes. It’s getting due to be sent in for sharpening this off season.

I prefer my arctic trekker model because it comes apart and you don’t need the whole thing to be out drilling through 4-5” of ice it can be compact and easy to transport. Also if you want to hook it up with a cordless drill you don’t have to buy a special adapter plate a drilll chucks right up to the arctic trekker. Those adapter plates take some getting used to I’m not a fan of them that’s why I went with the trekker. If you ever decide to go nils you won’t regret it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I will be looking forward to a good report and some quality fish porn.


I make no promises the fish have been firing pretty good the past couple days. They are due for some lockjaw and that’s my luck.But I’m gonna give em hell anyway! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

I left the "super hot bite" yesterday.........the light was getting dim, and the snow was starting to pile up. It's so hard to leave when it's like that. Fish would just appear and fight over which one would have the chance to eat your offering. 

On that note......I gotta get back on a lake stat


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m hoping since my birthday is Wednesday that the fish gods will smile on me and give me just one SLOB! Between now and then I don’t care if that’s the only thing i catch I want one crappie over 16” and I’m probably gonna turn it loose if it happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It be really sweet if it were better than 16.25 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Wait till the off season order a nils auger problem solved for several years! If you really want to be set order a spare head. My nils is going on 4 years never sharpened and had drilled 1,000s of holes. It’s getting due to be sent in for sharpening this off season.
> 
> I prefer my arctic trekker model because it comes apart and you don’t need the whole thing to be out drilling through 4-5” of ice it can be compact and easy to transport. Also if you want to hook it up with a cordless drill you don’t have to buy a special adapter plate a drilll chucks right up to the arctic trekker. Those adapter plates take some getting used to I’m not a fan of them that’s why I went with the trekker. If you ever decide to go nils you won’t regret it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you a salesman?


----------



## swone

Bprice1031 said:


> Are you a salesman?


Extreme field tester


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Are you a salesman?


I feel inclined to spread the good word of nils far and wide! I’ve worked myself to death with plenty of other types of augers over the years! I wish I would have gotten on the nils wagon sooner! 

The Kdrill is another amazing pice of equipment I’ve seen in action even got to test it out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> I feel inclined to spread the good word of nils far and wide! I’ve worked myself to death with plenty of other types of augers over the years! I wish I would have gotten on the nils wagon sooner!
> 
> The Kdrill is another amazing pice of equipment I’ve seen in action even got to test it out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's always good to see what works in the real world. A lot of people read this thread and not everyone gets as much time on the water as you guys do each year. It's kind of like ice fishing school


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I’m hoping since my birthday is Wednesday that the fish gods will smile on me and give me just one SLOB! Between now and then I don’t care if that’s the only thing i catch I want one crappie over 16” and I’m probably gonna turn it loose if it happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday BB!! Your "ice jockey "pals should be buying you some premium beer for that day! Have a safe day.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Happy birthday BB!! Your "ice jockey "pals should be buying you some premium beer for that day! Have a safe day.


I’m not one that gets into them fancy beers! I’m a cheap date I am a fan of good whiskey tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> It's always good to see what works in the real world. A lot of people read this thread and not everyone gets as much time on the water as you guys do each year. It's kind of like ice fishing school


The only thing that gets me through the winter is ice fishing and talking about it! The only thing that keeps my wife from throwing me out is talking about it here because if she had to hear about it every day she’d throw me out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

I went on the hunt for clean water and safe ice somewhere around Richland, Morrow, Knox or SE Crawford county. I figured so many of the ponds that I fish, as well as public water, were probably very muddy with runoff from the rain, not to mention melted ice from the runoff, and who knows about the water levels.. I thought an above ground reservoir might be a decent option. 

Checked Amick Reservoir in Galion - It was mostly ice covered but I could not find a place to get onto the ice as the shoreline was opened up or thin ice.. 

Powers Reservoir had probably 30-40% open water, and most of the ice along the shoreline was thin. I found one spot to get out on 4.5" of good clear ice. So that's where dad and I headed yesterday, late morning. We have never fished that place - I'd never laid eyes on it until Friday evening. 
We managed 8 yellow perch, only 1 would have been worth keeping. I also found some blue gills but all dinks. Returned all fish to swim another day. We ran out of waxworms and could not get bites on small pieces of nightcrawlers or meal worms. On my Lowrance, I would have schools of something swim by - big clouds of marks, but I could not get "them" to stick around and check out my bait. Wish I'd had a camera to see what it was.

I was considering going up to East Harbor early yesterday, a 1.5 hour drive, but didn't find anyone who wanted to go. After seeing some reports on facebook, I wish I'd driven up anyways.


----------



## bobberbucket

TDD11 said:


> I went on the hunt for clean water and safe ice somewhere around Richland, Morrow, Knox or SE Crawford county. I figured so many of the ponds that I fish, as well as public water, were probably very muddy with runoff from the rain, not to mention melted ice from the runoff, and who knows about the water levels.. I thought an above ground reservoir might be a decent option.
> 
> Checked Amick Reservoir in Galion - It was mostly ice covered but I could not find a place to get onto the ice as the shoreline was opened up or thin ice..
> 
> Powers Reservoir had probably 30-40% open water, and most of the ice along the shoreline was thin. I found one spot to get out on 4.5" of good clear ice. So that's where dad and I headed yesterday, late morning. We have never fished that place - I'd never laid eyes on it until Friday evening.
> We managed 8 yellow perch, only 1 would have been worth keeping. I also found some blue gills but all dinks. Returned all fish to swim another day. We ran out of waxworms and could not get bites on small pieces of nightcrawlers or meal worms. On my Lowrance, I would have schools of something swim by - big clouds of marks, but I could not get "them" to stick around and check out my bait. Wish I'd had a camera to see what it was.
> 
> I was considering going up to East Harbor early yesterday, a 1.5 hour drive, but didn't find anyone who wanted to go. After seeing some reports on facebook, I wish I'd driven up anyways.


Next time you run out of waxworms start jerking the eyeballs out of those perch. I’ve had them going nuts for eyeballs when I’ve run out of bait. The cloudy schools of fish were most likely shad the perch are probably gorging on them big time right now. You ain’t kidding about EH I saw lots of pictures and I know a couple guys that did well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

I thought about the eyeball trick, but we kept all of the perch alive and decided to turn them loose unless the bite picked up.


----------



## Pooch

Talking about the Nils, I have the 6" blue one. Not lying about how fast and effortless it cuts. I have to laugh every time I'm out and hear these gas augers running for 30 seconds at a time. It takes maybe 10seconds for the nils to cut effortlessly. Feels like your only going through the motion like playing air guitar, haha. And super light. Couldnt imagine lugging around a 30# auger to drill holes.


----------



## Kyle cattarin

bobberbucket said:


> Wait till the off season order a nils auger problem solved for several years! If you really want to be set order a spare head. My nils is going on 4 years never sharpened and had drilled 1,000s of holes. It’s getting due to be sent in for sharpening this off season.
> 
> I prefer my arctic trekker model because it comes apart and you don’t need the whole thing to be out drilling through 4-5” of ice it can be compact and easy to transport. Also if you want to hook it up with a cordless drill you don’t have to buy a special adapter plate a drilll chucks right up to the arctic trekker. Those adapter plates take some getting used to I’m not a fan of them that’s why I went with the trekker. If you ever decide to go nils you won’t regret it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate this little bit of advice. Might have to do that this off season


----------



## BrodyC

Pooch said:


> Talking about the Nils, I have the 6" blue one. Not lying about how fast and effortless it cuts. I have to laugh every time I'm out and hear these gas augers running for 30 seconds at a time. It takes maybe 10seconds for the nils to cut effortlessly. Feels like your only going through the motion like playing air guitar, haha. And super light. Couldnt imagine lugging around a 30# auger to drill holes.


I bout an Eskimo, I’m pretty sure I ordered a 6” but I received a 7”. Oh well. 

It cuts ok, gets the job done but it takes me probably 5 minutes to cut a hole in 5-6” of ice. 

Since I only get a few days a year down here I was considering getting the drill setup so I don’t waste as much time drilling holes. I may look into the Nils.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> I feel inclined to spread the good word of nils far and wide! I’ve worked myself to death with plenty of other types of augers over the years! I wish I would have gotten on the nils wagon sooner!
> 
> The Kdrill is another amazing pice of equipment I’ve seen in action even got to test it out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s all true. I’ve had the 6” trekker for some years now and never had it sharpened. I do have to send it out now because drilling in some Erie marina ice with some sand a few weeks back dulled it, but like BB says. I got a back up cutting head. I got just the Nils auger drill plate recently for my 8”. We are no salesmen. It’s just a huge appreciated difference of night and day. That and I’m old.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BrodyC said:


> I bout an Eskimo, I’m pretty sure I ordered a 6” but I received a 7”. Oh well.
> 
> It cuts ok, gets the job done but it takes me probably 5 minutes to cut a hole in 5-6” of ice.
> 
> Since I only get a few days a year down here I was considering getting the drill setup so I don’t waste as much time drilling holes. I may look into the Nils.


Takes me about 5 secs through 10”. It’s worth every penny.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Bb is that ice like 3” or is it just the picture?


----------



## Evinrude58

SP if you want more ice head a bit north, we had 24 plus inches at Houghton this weekend.


----------



## bobberbucket

Ice is 6” it’s slow out here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Seems like the Nils comes highly recommended. Maybe if I can find one on sale I will check it out. In my limited time in the ice I refrained from drilling a bunch of holes so I didn’t waste as much time drilling holes and not having time to fish them. 

If the Nils is that much faster I would be able to explore more. I’d love to try one side by side with my auger and see/feel the difference. Unfortunately that probably won’t happen this season. 

I’ll continue to read/watch and learn for next season.


----------



## TDD11

@BrodyC I see a lot of positive reviews on the Nils. But I'd suggest spending $15 or so and buying a drill adapter for your Eskimo... if you already have a decent cordless drill.

My buddy picked up a 6" Eskimo, and my Strikemaster Lazer 8" auger drill adapter works on it, and the 6" drills pretty quick and easy with my Dewalt 20v. The Lazer 8" is nice, maybe the blades need sharpened, no idea, but with that Eskimo 6" you can punch a lot of holes in a hurry, and a drill battery will last a LONG time. Besides, I don't need a 8" hole to catch 6-8" perch. Haha


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some nice looking perch! Would look good being released into lake crisco!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Filling a 5 gal. bucket half way up is NOT considered a SLOW DAY> NICE CATCH>


----------



## viking

Nice porn, I'm guessing the pink lure is tied to the pink rod for luck?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

They key is we usually have to drill a bunch of holes any given day. It’s a pay me now or pay me later kind of thing. You can and will replace a lot of blades on a mora/strike master/laser. Especially drilling with a drill adapter. The nils heads are expensive but you can go multiple years with one head drilling a lot of holes.


----------



## swone

viking said:


> Nice porn, I'm guessing the pink lure is tied to the pink rod for luck?


You should see how vigorous his “jigging motion” gets when he’s handling his pink rod sometimes


----------



## Evinrude58

Don't think you are suppose to watch that.


----------



## bobberbucket

‘‘Twas a fun day on the water! Caught good amount of fish today but had to really work the crappie It was finesse fishing lots of jig them up they wouldn’t hit it unless you slowly dropped it right on their nose and watch for them to slack line it. The perch they weren’t like that they flew in and smoked the bait! Had a lot of fun with some good friends tomorrow’s another day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Stoped at Robinson point after work. I didnt want to get wet first 20 feet is slush no spuding required. I think the runoff raised the lake quite a bite.i would have like to have gotten on it an tried a couple spots!

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

little misty rain falling outside this morning hopefully it turns to a very light snow later. I see some temps in the teens and low 20s developing in the forecast. That should help in our slow down things in our fight to keep spring from coming! Even tho we always loose this war it’s fun to win a few battles!

I’ll be headed out with friends again today hopefully the fish wanna play and don’t want all the finesse. I want to play with some aggressive fish but that’s up to them. 

The Barometer has taken a little dive since yesterday so things could be really good or really bad. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes lips on hooks boys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Seems like the Nils comes highly recommended. Maybe if I can find one on sale I will check it out. In my limited time in the ice I refrained from drilling a bunch of holes so I didn’t waste as much time drilling holes and not having time to fish them.
> 
> If the Nils is that much faster I would be able to explore more. I’d love to try one side by side with my auger and see/feel the difference. Unfortunately that probably won’t happen this season.
> 
> I’ll continue to read/watch and learn for next season.


For as much ice as you get down there and as short as the season can be if Any at ice at all. Any auger will do the job. If I were down your way it would be hard to justify getting a nils other than just having the luxury of easy drilling. Heck I use my spud bar to bust holes until it’s around 4-5” . Unless your planning a bunch of trips north where you’ll be drilling a bunch I’d stick with your Eskimo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Looking forward to some good fish porn today. Go get 'em BB!


----------



## viking

Hey BB, Don't forget your waders today 1 to 2" you might need a boat? Show alot of porn n good luck!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

So something happened yesterday on the water. My self and two others pre planned where we were going to fish and starting off everything went as planned. There were several guys out on the lake when we arrived. One of my friends got there ahead of us and made his way to our location of choice we were fishing some structure in deeper water. Anyway when me and my buddy made our way out there were some guys scattered about and one individual sitting in the mouth of the bay where we departed from. Now we made our way up to where our buddy was about 1/2 mile up the lake this individual set up in the mouth watched us the whole way. We got setup on the structure we wanted and started fishing. Guess what the guy watching from the mouth of the bay does? He loads his stuff up drives up the lake where we are parks unloads his stuff over the guard rail and proceeds to drag right to us with his gps in his hand like he’s looking for something but he’s literally walking right to us! He then without even saying hello drills a hole dang near under us less than 10 feet i couldn’t even get out of the side door without stepping on him. 
My buddy gets pretty hot and called him out for being to close he says “the spots not that big” then he said “ I found the spot first I’m the one marked it with this stuff” by stuff he meant sticks and trash (beer cans wrappers ) my buddy called him out on that too ! We also wanted to know why he’s marking spots with trash but has a gps! 

Anyway then he fires up his junk marcum and proceeds to rain interference on us. When we complained he laughed about it. I was just there to have a good time it was all I could do to keep my buddy from really making a scene. 

That guy was a total dirt bag and if he’s reading this I have pictures of you I know your faded bayrunner and your ford ranger next time you leave trash on the ice your getting a visit from the warden. Or something worse.

Luckily captain lake lice didn’t catch much lost interest and left. 

It would have been different had he walked up and introduce himself asked if we were doing any good. We would have likely invited him to join us and told him the productive program. But to literally follow us to the spot then claim he’s the one who found it set up on top of us jam our electronics and laugh about it now that dudes got enemies. 

I get that it’s public water and I don’t own it but this guy was strait up lake lice there are better ways to go mooching a spot. We had to turn on the radio and it sucked we couldn’t talk to other buddy while he was there we had to text back and forth so the blue Herron wouldn’t catch on. 

Folks don’t be that guy everyone hates that guy. 

:edit we picked up his trash markers so I hope he can find his spot now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> Hey BB, Don't forget your waders today 1 to 2" you might need a boat? Show alot of porn n good luck!!!!


I hope there’s a 3 ft gaps all the way around the shore that’ll slow the lake lice down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Having fished with you a number of times, it seems so weird that somebody would be so incredibly rude because you’re one of the friendliest I have seen or met.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Having fished with you a number of times, it seems so weird that somebody would be so incredibly rude because you’re one of the friendliest I have seen or met.


Guy went about it totally the wrong way. You know we would have been cool if he had some respect. 

And to literally stalk us up the lake to lazy to make the drag . Funny thing is  I guarantee you was it more work for him to drag in drive up unload over the guard rail down a steep bank. And then back up again 2 hours later. It was the most obscene Act of fishthirsty desperation I’ve seen in awhile. I felt like it was a prank I was looking for the cameras! And to top it off claim the trash to try and justify the actions  the thirst is real out here bro. Shameless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well looks like I’m not getting out early as planned just got a text from my boss needs to meet with me ASAP. So either I’m in trouble and getting a verbal whooping cause I’m known to bend some rules or something good is about to happen! usually nobody bothers me during my off time  hopefully I can make the lake early afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Well looks like I’m not getting out early as planned just got a text from my boss needs to meet with me ASAP. So either I’m in trouble and getting a verbal whooping cause I’m known to bend some rules or something good is about to happen! usually nobody bothers me during my off time  hopefully I can make the lake early afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with that meeting. Hope you get what you want out of it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Good luck with that meeting. Hope you get what you want out of it.


I want them to leave me alone so I can fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Hell Bobber one lake is so crowded I go to structure and there is people on some of my spots I start drilling I hate to do it but must of them don’t know what there on! The social pics of fish are making some of the lakes reservation only it’s a joke! 90% of these people would not walk out and fine there own fish but with all the social bs they go there and set up next to u! I wish all these people posting pics would fish in tourney circuits if they are so good! I like pics but don’t blow the lake up!!! Do it the old way at the bait stores so they make the money! Binoculars users what about gun users that’s how it is gettin! So sad! By the way 555 fifty craps 1000 gills 400 seeds 643 perch and 18 kept eyes this eye season! Am so good try without electronics guys see how good u are! What’s everyone’s total in the freezer this ice season that’s the only reason I fish!


----------



## flyphisherman

I hope you get your Birthday wish Bobber


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> I hope you get your Birthday wish Bobber


That’s a nice slab!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass-N-Buck

Hey Bobber, you sure that Lake Lice wasn't your boss?


----------



## Lewzer

> Hell Bobber one lake is so crowded I go to structure and there is people on some of my spots I start drilling I hate to do it but must of them don’t know what there on! The social pics of fish are making some of the lakes reservation only it’s a joke!


I'm curious as to what lake you're referring to brad.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass-N-Buck said:


> Hey Bobber, you sure that Lake Lice wasn't your boss?


Yeah my boss is a man of integrity he wouldn’t do anything remotely as low as captain lake lice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

BB, you get fired or promoted? Been waiting all morning for an update!


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> BB, you get fired or promoted? Been waiting all morning for an update!


I’m on my way to meet the warden now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I hope l get fired  more fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

hahaha hoping for the best/worst not sure


----------



## brad crappie

Lewzer said:


> I'm curious as to what lake you're referring to brad.


Take a wild guess


----------



## bobberbucket

Well I’m not fired I didn’t get a promotion yet! But I’ll say that was a good meeting and good things are happening for me on the work side of things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Well I’m not fired I didn’t get a promotion yet! But I’ll say that was a good meeting and good things are happening for me on the work side of things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GOOD! NOW GET BACK TO WORK FISHING!!!!!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Guess who did the polar bear plunged today? Hahahahaha 
Kinda refreshing actually. Had to strip down at the car and get in my skivys then back in to get my stuff. The ice was a solid clear 6” but my dumdass didn’t care about the shore ice. It held me on the way out and it got really weak apparently as the day progressed. I must say that veterans memorial lake in fontoria is very deep just a few feet from shore, lol. I literally had to swim to get my stuff and then push the sled towards shore and swim back. Hahahahaha. Hopefully my socks and gloves dry on the dash. I have extra clothes/boots but no extra socks. Anyone know which of these lakes out here have fish in them? Lol, marked like two all day drilling holes trying to find them. I can’t get skunked today fellas


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Guess who did the polar bear plunged today? Hahahahaha
> Kinda refreshing actually. Had to strip down at the car and get in my skivys then back in to get my stuff. The ice was a solid clear 6” but my dumdass didn’t care about the shore ice. It held me on the way out and it got really weak apparently as the day progressed. I must say that veterans memorial lake in fontoria is very deep just a few feet from shore, lol. I literally had to swim to get my stuff and then push the sled towards shore and swim back. Hahahahaha. Hopefully my socks and gloves dry on the dash. I have extra clothes/boots but no extra socks. Anyone know which of these lakes out here have fish in them? Lol, marked like two all day drilling holes trying to find them. I can’t get skunked today fellas


That’s always a wake up!
Glad you were able to get out and recover your gear safely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

What no safety shame?


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m out here set up on 5” of ice lots of water on top! Starting wishing I had pontoons instead of skis. So if ya got leaky booths your gonna have a bad time. Just hooked my first one of the day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieEye

allwayzfishin said:


> Guess who did the polar bear plunged today? Hahahahaha
> Kinda refreshing actually. Had to strip down at the car and get in my skivys then back in to get my stuff. The ice was a solid clear 6” but my dumdass didn’t care about the shore ice. It held me on the way out and it got really weak apparently as the day progressed. I must say that veterans memorial lake in fontoria is very deep just a few feet from shore, lol. I literally had to swim to get my stuff and then push the sled towards shore and swim back. Hahahahaha. Hopefully my socks and gloves dry on the dash. I have extra clothes/boots but no extra socks. Anyone know which of these lakes out here have fish in them? Lol, marked like two all day drilling holes trying to find them. I can’t get skunked today fellas


I've fished veterans 4 times this season. The total fish count is 1 15" carp, 1 10" saugeye and 1 11" catfish (snagged). Believe me fostorias reservoirs aren't worth the effort anymore. Unless, that is, if you like catching white perch. Glad you're ok. Almost the entire shoreline on that north side opened up with the last thaw. That snow did a good job of hiding that thin ice I'm sure.


----------



## chaunc

BB, did you pick up his trash before he got there or after he left? I know a guy that leaves stuff in his hole because he’s too lazy to learn to read his gps. Freezes in the hole and I can’t get it out the next day.


----------



## joekacz

And I might add that you could


bobberbucket said:


> Well I’m not fired I didn’t get a promotion yet! But I’ll say that was a good meeting and good things are happening for me on the work side of things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YUP!! I can see it now more work less fishing. LOLLOLLOL Congrats!!


----------



## bobberbucket

chaunc said:


> BB, did you pick up his trash before he got there or after he left? I know a guy that leaves stuff in his hole because he’s too lazy to learn to read his gps. Freezes in the hole and I can’t get it out the next day.


We picked it up after he left. He left even more trash behind than was there when he got there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Out here picking at them I’ve been joined by fellow member Kyle Cattrain were trading stories and sticking a few. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

Nice porn! I can see you don't have enough brewskies to last all day. Did you bring your hip boots looks like a lot of water on the ice? I saw alwayz went for a swim spud,step,spud,step.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

viking said:


> Nice porn! I can see you don't have enough brewskies to last all day. Did you bring your hip boots looks like a lot of water on the ice? I saw alwayz went for a swim spud,step,spud,step.


Wasn’t the first time lol
First time I ever went back in tho! Voluntary artic seal slide to recover my sled and gear. Wasn’t that bad tho. It’s all in your breathing.


----------



## allwayzfishin

My chin is a lil sore tho from smacking the ice. The lake sucker punched me lol


----------



## viking

I hate to say it but if you would have been wearing a float suit you would have been a lot dryer just saying no shaming spud,step!!!


----------



## allwayzfishin

viking said:


> I hate to say it but if you would have been wearing a float suit you would have been a lot dryer just saying no shaming spud,step!!!


Had my striker ice jacket on. Still got wet but I was buoyant to a certain degree. Even with a flotation “suit” you will get wet. I did spud my way onto the ice, it’s when I went back to the car hours later to get my phone after the rain started. Wanted to check the radar and eat something. Lesson learned tho and that’s what life is about. Hey, I thought it was invigorating. So much so, I stood in my underwear talking to the ole Vietnam vet who stopped to look at the fog and walk his dog. I was steaming and wasn’t cold at all. Barefoot in the slush drying myself off. He thought I actually went swimming lol. That guy gave me some great information on the lakes hidden structures. He watched it get built in 1991-92. I got the inside scoop now and I can’t wait to take my boat in there to get some images and waypoints.


----------



## bobberbucket

Today was cool got a late start didn’t get on the water till 1pm fished till 6pm. Caught one dink gill and 40-50 crappie 7-11” most fish came on a gold number 6 hook and minnow under a slip bobber and they preferred it jigged a bit. Also caught a fair amount jigging a tear drop pinmin and waxworm. They liked the slow fall and flutter they liked it better than a quick falling tungsten. All fish were in 20fow pretty tight to the bottom they would chase up to 10 ft but most of the strikes happened within 4 feet of the bottom. 
All in all it was a good day Kyle caught fish I caught fish my other buddy caught fish. The ice is holding up pretty well considering all the water on top. I was sitting on 5” where we fished. 

on my way in I avoided getting wet leg with my cat like reflexes! Shore ice is trash! It’s time to bust out there boards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Had my striker ice jacket on. Still got wet but I was buoyant to a certain degree. Even with a flotation “suit” you will get wet. I did spud my way onto the ice, it’s when I went back to the car hours later to get my phone after the rain started. Wanted to check the radar and eat something. Lesson learned tho and that’s what life is about. Hey, I thought it was invigorating. So much so, I stood in my underwear talking to the ole Vietnam vet who stopped to look at the fog and walk his dog. I was steaming and wasn’t cold at all. Barefoot in the slush drying myself off. He thought I actually went swimming lol. That guy gave me some great information on the lakes hidden structures. He watched it get built in 1991-92. I got the inside scoop now and I can’t wait to take my boat in there to get some images and waypoints.


It’s that time of year gotta have a back up plan I had the same trouble minus getting wet today. It was no longer good where I got on when it was time for me to leave. Heavy Rains had deteriorated it while I was out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay2k

GrandE said:


> Oh, now this is good stuff!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean bigyurk?


----------



## bobberbucket

So anyway the wind should help get that water off the ice. Hopefully below freezing temps will help preserve what we have. And firm up any slop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> So anyway the wind should help get that water off the ice. Hopefully below freezing temps will help preserve what we have. And firm up any slop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed...would like to get out a few more times.


----------



## allwayzfishin

...


----------



## ErieEye

Done


----------



## GrandE

jay2k said:


> What do you mean bigyurk?


What is bigyurk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

...


----------



## joekacz

GrandE said:


> What is bigyurk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not what but who.Well let me tell you,he is the "SASQUATCH" of the hardwater section of the OGF!! To some of us he is real and to some he is only a "LEGEND".BobberBucket and StrongPersuader are the only two that I know of that have actually seen him and taken photo's.And he goes by "BIGEYURK".


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Not what but who.Well let me tell you,he is the "SASQUATCH" of the hardwater section of the OGF!! To some of us he is real and to some he is only a "LEGEND".BobberBucket and StrongPersuader are the only two that I know of that have actually seen him and taken photo's.And he goes by "BIGEYURK".


If you hear some slabs flopping on the ice and smell hot pockets cooking The Sasquatch is nearby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the rains gone that’s a good thing! Looks like I’ve got about a half inch of snow outside. I’m gonna be tied up most of the day doing everything but fishing . Hoping to make it out later this afternoon and maybe catch a little of the evening bite. 

Best of luck to anyone headed out today trust that spud and watch that shore ice it’s trash! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Well the rains gone that’s a good thing! Looks like I’ve got about a half inch of snow outside. I’m gonna be tied up most of the day doing everything but fishing . Hoping to make it out later this afternoon and maybe catch a little of the evening bite.
> 
> Best of luck to anyone headed out today trust that spud and watch that shore ice it’s trash!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobber stop trying to be a daddy again and kissing up to ole lady!


----------



## bobberbucket

Getting some fairly heavy snow. That’s gonna make things very sketchy out there. Not the kinda of conditions for exploring new waters anyone headed out better stick to familiar areas that they have specific knowledge of that body of water and of how it froze and where the best ice is. 

I know for sure that the area that tried to give me the wet leg last night is now probably hidden by snow. There’s gonna be lots of hidden dangers proceed with caution!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

I second that my pond had big open areas that frozen back over and with the snow on top makes for a big trap


----------



## DBV

I am west side of Cleveland and my pond still looks great. We have no snow though too. If ice makes it through tomorrow will be good to and be making ice after tomorrow!


----------



## TDD11

Granted I haven't seen outside since 7 this morning, but tomorrow's warmup ought to melt off any snow we have.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll know for sure later on how it is out there. last night it was pretty rough where I was. Tons of water on top and tons of drain holes. It was pouring hard as I made my way off. I forgot my light Had to trust my spud between the rain fog and darkness it was difficult to see open holes or read the ice. I had to trust my spud to be my eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

Happy BDAY BB!!!! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> Not what but who.Well let me tell you,he is the "SASQUATCH" of the hardwater section of the OGF!! To some of us he is real and to some he is only a "LEGEND".BobberBucket and StrongPersuader are the only two that I know of that have actually seen him and taken photo's.And he goes by "BIGEYURK".


Yes, it’s true.... I’ve had multiple experiences with the Ice Squatch...
One late night, frigid cold with a howling blowing snow, I arrived at a certain lake in which I will keep secret due to your own safety. As I approached the the bank there it was... a huge footprint, like size 18, 20 maybe. Then another and another. As I followed closely in very low visibility, I wondered if the ice was going to support my weight. Then I came upon it. Although I could barely make it out, It was hunkered down in a shack, on the ice... there was a overwhelming, burnt aluminum smell coming from its direction. Along with a few grunts and other sounds I can’t describe. Then you would hear it... an occasional sound of splashing water. You could set your watch by it as it happened ever so often. I kept my distance but still... I would occasionally stick my head out through my Velcro window just to make sure he was keeping his distance also. Then I heard that dreaded sound. The sound of a cold, hardened plastic zipper... I kept my cool, laid my sidearm in my lap and waited. Minutes later I heard the zipper again and all quiet except for more grunting and then... the snoring. Some have said it never leaves the lake. Now I can attest that he never does. He’s very real....


----------



## BrodyC

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yes, it’s true.... I’ve had multiple experiences with the Ice Squatch...
> One late night, frigid cold with a howling blowing snow, I arrived at a certain lake in which I will keep secret due to your own safety. As I approached the the bank there it was... a huge footprint, like size 18, 20 maybe. Then another and another. As I followed closely in very low visibility, I wondered if the ice was going to support my weight. Then I came upon it. Although I could barely make it out, It was hunkered down in a shack, on the ice... there was a overwhelming, burnt aluminum smell coming from its direction. Along with a few grunts and other sounds I can’t describe. Then you would hear it... an occasional sound of splashing water. You could set your watch by it as it happened ever so often. I kept my distance but still... I would occasionally stick my head out through my Velcro window just to make sure he was keeping his distance also. Then I heard that dreaded sound. The sound of a cold, hardened plastic zipper... I kept my cool, laid my sidearm in my lap and waited. Minutes later I heard the zipper again and all quiet except for more grunting and then... the snoring. Some have said it never leaves the lake. Now I can attest that he never does. He’s very real....


Satire or not, I love good squatch stories. 

Be careful out there there is a reason no one has real evidence of a Squatch they cover their tracks well and leave no real witnesses.


----------



## bobberbucket

Setup and fishing it was tough getting setup in the wind but we managed. Shore ice was surprisingly firm all the water on the ice is frozen or drained. I’m sitting on 6” that was 5” yesterday. There are some sketchy areas where there were holes hidden by frozen slush had to spud all the way. Hopefully the fish want some today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

I'm bowing out boys! Loaded and headed to South Florida! I've fished a couple times a week 4 out of the 1st 6 weeks of the year . But the only pants I packed are the ones I'm wearing right now! Spud bar is put away for the year! Good luck here I'll send pics!










Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

Doesn't look like 6 inches of ice in that first pic...looks like about 3...lol.


----------



## bobberbucket

Shad Rap said:


> Doesn't look like 6 inches of ice in that first pic...looks like about 3...lol.












Doesn’t matter what the picture looks like I’m actually sitting on it it’s 6” & growing.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It also probably looks thinner because I opened my old holes from yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE fish abuse that hook is hurting them! It will not be long before the a so called group in dc will try to take the poles away boys and girls!


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> Doesn’t matter what the picture looks like I’m actually sitting on it it’s 6” & growing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just saying the picture looks thinner...that's all...wasn't accusing you of lying...lol.


----------



## bobberbucket

Shad Rap said:


> I was just saying the picture looks thinner...that's all...wasn't accusing you of lying...lol.


I know my post sounded snappy but it wasn’t meant to be . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mach1cj

Those pics are really awesome...what model iPhone do you have?


----------



## bobberbucket

mach1cj said:


> Those pics are really awesome...what model iPhone do you have?


It’s an iPhone 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mach1cj

Thanks, I have the 6 plus. thinking of upgrading to get a better camera. great job on the crappies!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I asked the same question about one of his other pictures and commenting on the ice thickness. Pictures do it no justice. I was sitting on 7-8” in this picture believe it or not. Problem is you can never tell with BB. He could be sitting on 1.5” or 15”. You gotta ask haha! He’s a beast!


----------



## Bprice1031

Maybe you'll catch your birthday crappie today. Good luck out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Maybe you'll catch your birthday crappie today. Good luck out there.


Already missed the bus on that one buddy maybe next year .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Today’s looks fishy got a nice little warm up coming in hopefully it will get the fish firing! Had a blast out on the lake yesterday didn’t catch the slob I was after but caught some fish and a buzz with a good buddy. Came home to a nice dinner and sleeping children it was a good birthday for sure! 

Turns out my wife has a bunch of stuff to today and won’t be back home until late this evening so Daddy’s fishing for Valentine’s Day!!!!. Headed out with a couple buddies later this morning hopefully some big girls come out and play today!#icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Satire or not, I love good squatch stories.
> 
> Be careful out there there is a reason no one has real evidence of a Squatch they cover their tracks well and leave no real witnesses.


I’ve got many photos of his hands and one picture of his face he’s holding a giant ditch pickle right outside of my shack! I snapped the photo moments before he ate it. I don’t dare post his face picture because the squatch has WiFi and he knows where to find me!. Maybe if you make it up north I’ll introduce you to the LEGENDARY NEO ice squatch! 

Edit: I added the photo but protected the identity of the squatch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Already missed the bus on that one buddy maybe next year .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just saying, sometimes birthday presents come late. Go get 'em!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve got many photos of his hands and one picture of his face he’s holding a giant ditch pickle right outside of my shack! I snapped the photo moments before he ate it. I don’t dare post his face picture because the squatch has WiFi and he knows where to find me!. Maybe if you make it up north I’ll introduce you to the LEGENDARY NEO ice squatch!
> 
> Edit: I added the photo but protected the identity of the squatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard that he was born with ice cleats and doesn't wear any boots and because of his height he uses a tepee for a shanty. Now I have never seen him, and only can go by the tales that surround him. In the picture he is kneeling and his head is at the top of the shanty,proof positive.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

Man, I could tell some stories about old bigE (RIP). He does have the most elegant neck beard this side of sugarcreek!


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> Man, I could tell some stories about old bigE (RIP). He does have the most elegant neck beard this side of sugarcreek!


 I’m rolling over here! 

For gods sakes don’t let him take a camera phone to your secret fishing hole! A week later he will be out fishing with the future mrs Bigfoot of the week playing party cake posting pictures on Facebook with all the landmarks in the background! #truestory! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

Happened to me a few times. lets just say this 1. for 6ft 6" he isn't all that good at the fisticuffs. and 2. I have been called by mother sasquatch for making him cry. hahaha AND, there is no one I safety shame more in the world! for 345lb he acts like he is 120lbs! its the reverse "little dog syndrome"


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> Happened to me a few times. lets just say this 1. for 6ft 6" he isn't all that good at the fisticuffs. and 2. I have been called by mother sasquatch for making him cry. hahaha AND, there is no one I safety shame more in the world! for 345lb he acts like he is 120lbs! its the reverse "little dog syndrome"


It’s fun to watch him try and be as nimble as I am trudging through the woods along a muddy riverbank. Watching a dude that size hopping logs in the mud is Hilarious! 

He’s a good dude tho and he is very cautious about the ice when it comes to his size I’ve seen him recognize his limitations and make plenty of smart decisions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

smart decisions and bigE never should be together haha. I took him squirrel hunting once. JESUS sasquatch himself would have been quieter.


----------



## bobberbucket

Headed to the lake shortly! I’ll have an ice report and hopefully some fish porn here soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> smart decisions and bigE never should be together haha. I took him squirrel hunting once. JESUS sasquatch himself would have been quieter.


I’d like to take a video of him in a tree stand! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’d like to take a video of him in a tree stand!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they make tree stands that large?


----------



## bobberbucket

Setup and fishing ice is 6” and the bite is slowwww.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Nice job BB!


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn...she swallowed it!..


----------



## 1MoreKast

Shad Rap said:


> Damn...she swallowed it!..


Well ya I mean it IS Valentines day....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Lmao!!! Nice


----------



## set-the-drag

That's how its done jerk it really fast and she'll come up and swallow it. Works good for crappie fishing to!


----------



## Shad Rap

.


----------



## bobberbucket

Super slow today maybe 20 fish 6 being worth keeping. They are here many just won’t take


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm hopeful the ice by me does not melt cuz I would like to get out this weekend getting sick of this limbo phase and wish it would either just stay cold or warm up so I can get back out on my boat start smacking some crappie


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I'm hopeful the ice by me does not melt cuz I would like to get out this weekend getting sick of this limbo phase and wish it would either just stay cold or warm up so I can get back out on my boat start smacking some crappie


The ice in stark ,summit , portage,and Trumbull counties has been pretty decent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

The ice at old state park was 6" today and the bluegill were biting good


----------



## RJohnson442

Might head out to osp in the morning. Caught a nice bass last time out. Had a shad sticking out of his mouth when I pulled him up. I was fishing with pinmin tipped with egg from a sausage McMuffin since I grabbed the wrong puck and my wax worms were all dead. The sausage yielded no results


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it’s gonna be another windy one out there today! Might have to find somewhere sheltered today past couple times out the wind has made setup a real production. 

Yesterday for me and everyone else I was fishing with the bite was tough lots of fish around plenty of marks plenty of fish being seen on camera but they just weren’t that interested. They wouldn’t touch a minnow some would fly up and look at it and just sit there then slowly sink back to the depths. Same thing with my jigging rod except once in awhile one would race up and commit usually when there were multiple fish on the screen. 
I had a little something going for a minute caught like 7 in a row I’d jig them up then flutter the bait down right on their nose they would strike sometimes they would miss and I’d hook them under the outside of there mouth on the up jig. It was a game and the fish were winning. Even though it was a tough bite I enjoyed some laughs with friends and caught a few fish maybe today will produce some better results. 

I might leave the crappie alone today and scout out some perch I know there are some tubby perch out there fixing to do their thing on gravel bars,weed lines & submerged structures think I’ll target 12-16 fow today and see what happens. Unless one of my amigos has a better idea. 

Ice was in as good a shape as it gets given the crazy weather patterns 5.5-6.5” moaning and singing ! Shore ice is pretty trashy in spots but totally doable. 
This is Ohio ice fishing in February at its best! Remember like a week and a half ago everyone was out hollerin “ ITS OVER “ and yet here we are! 

Best of luck to anyone headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

I found some similar results......Ugly shoreline in many places, but very strong in other areas. 
6 inches of clear ice.......

The morning bite was STRONG......and then the switch was thrown and the feed was off. I could get one to commit every once in awhile, but it got REAL tough.


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> I found some similar results......Ugly shoreline in many places, but very strong in other areas.
> 6 inches of clear ice.......
> 
> The morning bite was STRONG......and then the switch was thrown and the feed was off. I could get one to commit every once in awhile, but it got REAL tough.


I missed the morning bite pretty much I didn’t make it in water till 11. Maybe I should try and get a move on earlier lol. I’ve been stuck in this revolving pattern of fishing late morning till 5-6 pm mid day fishing hasn’t been that hot. Seems like the morning and night bite is producing well especially the night bite. I was talking with some guys coming on the water at 7:30pm when I was coming off they said the night bite has been fire . And I tend to believe them because there were more people showing up after dark than I saw all day. Unfortunately my family obligations keep me from doing much night fishing. Good luck out there I hope the put they feed bag on for ya! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

My tank of the day. This guy was in 15fow.
Usually I get dinkers......so this was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> My tank of the day. This guy was in 15fow.
> Usually I get dinkers......so this was a pleasant surprise.


Nice I’m hoping to find some of those s headed to the lake now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Took me awhile to get on them but getting some JUMBO action!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Nice perch hope they continue for you


----------



## 9Left

bobberbucket said:


> Super slow today maybe 20 fish 6 being worth keeping. They are here many just won’t take
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sooo...looks to me like a propane bottle stuck under the ice? ... nice

...I understand that's not yours Bobber bucket… But man, people sure do trash that lake up pretty good...


----------



## bobberbucket

9Left said:


> Sooo...looks to me like a propane bottle stuck under the ice? ... nice
> 
> ...I understand that's not yours Bobber bucket… But man, people sure do trash that lake up pretty good...


Absolutely disgusting honestly that’s how I stumbled on that location there was a ton of trash out there. I filled an entire kitchen bag full of garbage the first day I was there and the only trash in the bag that was mine was 6 empty beers and a propane bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s banging pretty good out here on pig patrol! 11 fow on a gravel bar they are steady on the minnow and slip bobber fishing 9ft deep. Plus I’m smacking a few jigging when a pack rolls up. Good times!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

Actually - this reminds me of a question I had.

How do most of you dispose of your tanks? I've always thrown mine away, then started recycling, but maybe there is a better place for them to go. I know some guys can refill them but I don't have the resources to do so. 

Maybe it's a waste of time - I dunno, just figured maybe I could learn something.


----------



## Lewzer

Those perch are making my mouth water. Those will make some nice fillets!

You wouldn't believe the amount of propane canisters that wash ashore the causeway at Mosquito after ice out. When we would do our causeway clean up in March at Mosquito, we would get 7 or more full trashbags of propane canisters. The state asked us to keep them separate from the rest of the trash as they could not be tossed in landfills.


----------



## bobberbucket

1MoreKast said:


> Actually - this reminds me of a question I had.
> 
> How do most of you dispose of your tanks? I've always thrown mine away, then started recycling, but maybe there is a better place for them to go. I know some guys can refill them but I don't have the resources to do so.
> 
> Maybe it's a waste of time - I dunno, just figured maybe I could learn something.


I refill some but that only works for so long then they leak like crazy after that I trash them. Honestly I usually just buy and trash them. I’m sure there are better ways to do it but ain’t nobody got time for that! I’ve never tried recycling them how much you get out of a sack full of propane tanks? I’m interested to hear others ideas on the subject.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Refilling is the way to go 10 bucks for the adapter saves some cash to spend on other ice fishing goodies


----------



## HappySnag

BrodyC said:


> I bout an Eskimo, I’m pretty sure I ordered a 6” but I received a 7”. Oh well.
> 
> It cuts ok, gets the job done but it takes me probably 5 minutes to cut a hole in 5-6” of ice.
> 
> Since I only get a few days a year down here I was considering getting the drill setup so I don’t waste as much time drilling holes. I may look into the Nils.


make adapter for any auger,
get 1/2" deep socket that fit your auger and 1/2 drive 8" long and 8" treded rod.
drill hole in auger and socket,put 8" treded rod in and lock with nut,
cut one end off 1/2" drive and grine 3 sides flat,the drill chuck will hold beter that drive.
you can use that drive to put anchors 8" bolts for your shantie ,with any size socket.


----------



## HappySnag

bobberbucket said:


> I refill some but that only works for so long then they leak like crazy after that I trash them. Honestly I usually just buy and trash them. I’m sure there are better ways to do it but ain’t nobody got time for that! I’ve never tried recycling them how much you get out of a sack full of propane tanks? I’m interested to hear others ideas on the subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


get the 20# tank and it will last you whole year,no leek and you can refil.


----------



## BrodyC

Well on my way to town I swing by Ross Lake and sad to say unless we get a big cold spell. We’re done down here. :/

I’m still hopeful for a trip north of your ice manages to hold for another week or so. We will see. 

As I was leaving the lake a guy pulled in and dropped his boat in the lake. Said he was looking to catch some catfish. Feb 15th and loading the boat in. Oh well I caught my first fish on the ice and I am happy I was able to make the most of the time I had on the ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Well on my way to town I swing by Ross Lake and sad to say unless we get a big cold spell. We’re done down here. :/
> 
> I’m still hopeful for a trip north of your ice manages to hold for another week or so. We will see.
> 
> As I was leaving the lake a guy pulled in and dropped his boat in the lake. Said he was looking to catch some catfish. Feb 15th and loading the boat in. Oh well I caught my first fish on the ice and I am happy I was able to make the most of the time I had on the ice.
> 
> View attachment 293937


I assure you if you come north before the end of the month I’ll have a fishable spot on deck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m having a ball with these perch I’m being pretty choosy #1 because there’s tons of hawgs around and #2 because my freezer has fish O plenty. Northland electric perch( I think that’s the name) with a minnow head is doing some work! And the gold #6 and minnow slip bobber is really taking them to town!#Icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

That jig is slick......I like it.


----------



## set-the-drag

How thick is it


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> How thick is it


 6” where I am but I found some nasty soft spots on my way here. Open working cracks big enough to put my vex ducer in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’m having a ball with these perch I’m being pretty choosy #1 because there’s tons of hawgs around and #2 because my freezer has fish O plenty. Northland electric perch( I think that’s the name) with a minnow head is doing some work! And the gold #6 and minnow slip bobber is really taking them to town!#Icelife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude those are some TOADS! Nice job BB.


----------



## jay2k

“Open working cracks”. Haha! You’re not on big water bro, c’mon. Seriously though, you should’ve fished it. Would’ve been cool to bring some little perchies through that. I’m pretty sure I know where your fishing. I’ll send you a pm.


----------



## bobberbucket

jay2k said:


> “Open working cracks”. Haha! You’re not on big water bro, c’mon. Seriously though, you should’ve fished it. Would’ve been cool to bring some little perchies through that. I’m pretty sure I know where your fishing. I’ll send you a pm.


I did fish it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdfish

kit carson said:


> Refilling is the way to go 10 bucks for the adapter saves some cash to spend on other ice fishing goodies


----------



## Sdfish

X2 on what Kit says. You can buy a refill adapter for around $15. Refilling them off of a 20 pound tank is simple and saves a lot of money. I don’t feel so bad running my heater on high when I’m using a refilled tank!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well today looks pretty Fishy! I’m done till Monday but I’m sure there will be lots of folks out today can’t wait to see some fish porn and read some reports. I’ll bet some good fish will be caught today! Barometer is over lil 30 and it’s overcast I like those conditions. 

Yesterday was lots of fun the perch were very aggressive didn’t catch any other species all perch caught around 60 kept 20 could have kept a limit but didn’t feel like cleaning more than 20. Gold #6 hook and minnow under a slip bobber did the most damage but I caught several on waxworms and tungsten and lots on the electric perch forge minnow tipped with a minnow head. The packs of perch were running a gravel bar In 11fow they would show up about every 5 minutes and I’d catch 3 or 4 and they would take off. Most of the fish were 8-12.5” Seemed like every time a pack came in I’d get two 10” or over and two under. Had I not been solo we probably could have kept the packs around constantly it was hard to keep them interested when I had a fish on both rods. 

All in all it was a great day on the water a nice change of pace from playing with picky crappie. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

For those who seem to believe that working cracks pressure ridges and shoves only happen on “big water” This was at nimi last year nothing in the picture was there when I went out. The wind picked up and stuff started happening. I nearly got trapped inside of a bay by a nasty cracked sagging pressure ridge that wasn’t there 30 minutes before. Then after I got out of the bay there was a big one running east to west across the lake to wide to jump across in most spots took me and a buddy a while to find a way over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

HappySnag said:


> get the 20# tank and it will last you whole year,no leek and you can refil.


Well it won’t last me a year but I’ve been thinking about going to a bigger tank. On average i use 10-12lbs of propane a week. The only reason I’ve been hesitant to go to a big tank is already carry entirely too much crap. I think after I get the flip I’m wanting I’m gonna go the big tank route if it will fit in the tub with the rest of my stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Well it won’t last me a year but I’ve been thinking about going to a bigger tank. On average i use 10-12lbs of propane a week. The only reason I’ve been hesitant to go to a big tank is already carry entirely too much crap. I think after I get the flip I’m wanting I’m gonna go the big tank route if it will fit in the tub with the rest of my stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you going to go to a flip? You're going to have 3 boys to take with you soon.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Well it won’t last me a year but I’ve been thinking about going to a bigger tank. On average i use 10-12lbs of propane a week. The only reason I’ve been hesitant to go to a big tank is already carry entirely too much crap. I think after I get the flip I’m wanting I’m gonna go the big tank route if it will fit in the tub with the rest of my stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go back to sleep you nut! Jesus you are like my 430 alarm clock.. But yes today looks promising


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> How are you going to go to a flip? You're going to have 3 boys to take with you soon.


I’m going to get a one man for my solo operations and use the pop out when I’ve got the boys out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Go back to sleep you nut! Jesus you are like my 430 alarm clock.. But yes today looks promising


I go to sleep early and I get up early!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

set-the-drag said:


> Go back to sleep you nut! Jesus you are like my 430 alarm clock.. But yes today looks promising


Ice season knows no time!


----------



## set-the-drag

Aww fiddle sticks! Sun up till Sunday down


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm planning on getting out tomorrow I want the cold to firm up the ice a little and my woman thinks Valentine's day is a GD week long event


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I'm planning on getting out tomorrow I want the cold to firm up the ice a little and my woman thinks Valentine's day is a GD week long event


 That’s funny cause my wife thinks her birth month is her birthday the entire month! It’s ridiculous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah my and my womans birthday are the same week so it's a 2 week yit show


----------



## bobberbucket

Squatch is out sticking some this morning! oink oink  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

There we go how deep you giggling


----------



## HappySnag

bobberbucket said:


> Well it won’t last me a year but I’ve been thinking about going to a bigger tank. On average i use 10-12lbs of propane a week. The only reason I’ve been hesitant to go to a big tank is already carry entirely too much crap. I think after I get the flip I’m wanting I’m gonna go the big tank route if it will fit in the tub with the rest of my stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the tank fit milk crate.


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> I’m going to get a one man for my solo operations and use the pop out when I’ve got the boys out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're gonna have triplets?..


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Squatch is out sticking some this morning! oink oink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a "treat" to finally see a partial pic of the "legend"!!That ice looks pretty good below him.


----------



## bobberbucket

Shad Rap said:


> You're gonna have triplets?..


Heck NO! I’ve got two sons and another one due any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> This is a "treat" to finally see a partial pic of the "legend"!!That ice looks pretty good below him.


That 20” slab looks tiny in his huge paws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

bobberbucket said:


> Took me awhile to get on them but getting some JUMBO action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That top perch looks angry! Nice perch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

That first perch looks angry and mean! Nice perch.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> That first perch looks angry and mean! Nice perch.


It’s was any angry sucker flew up and hammered the jig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> Heck NO! I’ve got two sons and another one due any day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn boy!..better slow down.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> That 20” slab looks tiny in his huge paws
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll never the size of it because he "ATE IT ALREADY"!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Shad Rap said:


> Damn boy!..better slow down.


Yeah I know I need to find a new hobby for when the lakes not frozen!


----------



## viking

Hey BB, how was the shoreline getting off last night mine went to $#@! I was lucky to get off!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> Hey BB, how was the shoreline getting off last night mine went to $#@! I was lucky to get off!!!!


It wasn’t great but I was able to get off without incident. One of those pick your spot carefully and boogie sorta deals!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Yeah I know I need to find a new hobby for when the lakes not frozen!


I hear, and I don't know if it's true,that when the lakes are not frozen people fish out of boats.


----------



## viking

Looks like the boards are back in the truck again and hope there there when you get back? Good luck going out.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I hear, and I don't know if it's true,that when the lakes are not frozen people fish out of boats.


I’ve got one those. But I think I only have it so I can point to it and say there’s my boat out back when guests are over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> Looks like the boards are back in the truck again and hope there there when you get back? Good luck going out.


Heck with that if I bring boards they go out with me and that way I know they will be there when I get back.... I only learned how much people suck once before starting bringing my boards with me. If other people want to get on they best bring their own board!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BassFishing123

Where can I find solid ice around to fish? Is Mogadore froze off the new ramp?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BassFishing123 said:


> Where can I find solid ice around to fish? Is Mogadore froze off the new ramp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It’s pretty decent out of the new ramp 5-6” shore is pretty trashy some guys are putting out boards but I had no trouble walking out the other day. I’m sure there’s plenty of people that went out of there today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Gotta move fast,! My scotch is really deteriorating the ice quickly! Other than that fishin is great! Checking bucket list fish off here in South Florida! Peacock bass and Clown knife this morning! Weather forecast is sunny and 80 for the whole week! Got to see the Garmin Panoptix in action what a crazy game changer that is! Wow!












































Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Gotta move fast,! My scotch is really deteriorating the ice quickly! Other than that fishin is great! Checking bucket list fish off here in South Florida! Peacock bass and Clown knife this morning! Weather forecast is sunny and 80 for the whole week! Got to see the Garmin Panoptix in action what a crazy game changer that is! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Awesome pictures! That scotch looks right up my alley! Clown knife fish are sweet my buddy used to have one in a tank it was fun to watch it eat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BassFishing123

bobberbucket said:


> It’s pretty decent out of the new ramp 5-6” shore is pretty trashy some guys are putting out boards but I had no trouble walking out the other day. I’m sure there’s plenty of people that went out of there today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds Good. Thank You! I'll probably be out today and tomorrow on the Submerged Bridge and try it there!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Gotta move fast,! My scotch is really deteriorating the ice quickly! Other than that fishin is great! Checking bucket list fish off here in South Florida! Peacock bass and Clown knife this morning! Weather forecast is sunny and 80 for the whole week! Got to see the Garmin Panoptix in action what a crazy game changer that is! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Sure glad that your enjoying yourselves.Hope you don't mind if I start the "I HATE MIKE CLUB"!! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

BassFishing123 said:


> Sounds Good. Thank You! I'll probably be out today and tomorrow on the Submerged Bridge and try it there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You won’t have much trouble finding it just look for all the holes. Theres been a shanty town on it almost every night this week. I’m sure somethings been biting as many people as I saw making a beeline too it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doubledipper

miked913 said:


> Gotta move fast,! My scotch is really deteriorating the ice quickly! Other than that fishin is great! Checking bucket list fish off here in South Florida! Peacock bass and Clown knife this morning! Weather forecast is sunny and 80 for the whole week! Got to see the Garmin Panoptix in action what a crazy game changer that is! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Do it Up man !! Those are awesome pics ! I'll be at OKEECHOBEE next week catching some big ole bass .. and watching the gators


----------



## Bprice1031

joekacz said:


> Sure glad that your enjoying yourselves.Hope you don't mind if I start the "I HATE MIKE CLUB"!! LOL



Is there a fee to join the club?


----------



## Skivvyskiv

The bluegill were biting this morning at old state park. The ice was 5-6"


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> The bluegill were biting this morning at old state park. The ice was 5-6"
> View attachment 294089


Looks like they were hungry today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fishing must have been pretty decent today! Squatch smacked some nice crappie and this dandy 25” eye.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1

BB-was the eye from Skeeter?


----------



## bobberbucket

Kenlow1 said:


> BB-was the eye from Skeeter?


Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooterj13

How was the edges at osp was thinking about going in the morning


----------



## Skivvyskiv

scooterj13 said:


> How was the edges at osp was thinking about going in the morning


The shore by the parking lot was very solid


----------



## scooterj13

Ok thank u


----------



## dlancy

miked913 said:


> Gotta move fast,! My scotch is really deteriorating the ice quickly! Other than that fishin is great! Checking bucket list fish off here in South Florida! Peacock bass and Clown knife this morning! Weather forecast is sunny and 80 for the whole week! Got to see the Garmin Panoptix in action what a crazy game changer that is! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Are you in key west? I think I met you at the pool bar today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Looking pretty fishy out there again today! Temps should be helping keep things as good as they be looks like we will be making a little ice some nights.  Best of luck to those headed out today can’t wait to see some fish porn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

It must be a really hot bite, or none existent?


----------



## Evinrude58

Miked913 the fish pics are nice. Now if you want to put ice in cheap Tennessee whiskey or even Kentucky Bourbon that is ok but to put ice in Scotch is just too horrible for words.


----------



## Bprice1031

A whole day with no fish porn?


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen! Today doesn’t look quite as fishy as the past couple but I’m just gonna hafta work with what I got out there. I’m sure lots of folks will be off and enjoying the lakes today. I’ll be headed out with a buddy later this morning planning on meeting up with a couple other buddies out on the water. Hopefully we hunt down some fish! emoji1696] Best of luck to everyone headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!#Icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Out here doin the thing set up on 5.5” sticking a few.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Out here doin the thing set up on 5.5” sticking a few.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey BB,Looks like the ice is starting to change color,not as clear.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB,Looks like the ice is starting to change color,not as clear.












Ice is still pretty clear it’s the water that’s stained. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Ice is still pretty clear it’s the water that’s stained.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SET the HOOK!!! Looks like you had a bite. LOL


----------



## Skivvyskiv

The bluegill were biting at old state park again. I got more consistent biting than yesterday. The ice







is pretty solid 5-6"


----------



## flyphisherman

Dang man.....Those perchies are bustin' at the seams


----------



## bobberbucket

Today the bite was super slow for our group 15 -16?keepers between 4 of us there were fish around couldn’t get most of them to go. Had a good time out there tho! Ice was 5-6” shore was pretty firm to my surprise . There was light snow cover on top she was doing a little moaning and making. Tomorrow’s another day and another adventure hopefully the bite picks up for us! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Chilly Chilly! Im glad it made ice all night we’re going to need all we can get to finish out the month. Who knows if we’re gonna have any March ice this year I say it’s probably a 50/50 chance then again I’m going to be super busy starting in March with not much time to fish so the ice will probably be 2ft thick lol! 

Headed out with friends again today hopefully it’s more productive than yesterday. Might have to switch up the game plan and chase some crappie today the perch weren’t packed up very tight yesterday and they were not very cooperative. Should be much nicer out there today without the blustery wind hopefully we can find some fish that want to play in numbers today. 

Best of luck to those who are also headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber change of sceneries maybe a new lake! We only live once! Explore your options and your horizons! Shoot for the moon maybe try in the ghetto bay! Where ever u go may the force be with u!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Getting bigger and starting to turn on I think. Orange seems to be the color here today.


----------



## Bprice1031

19 degrees and sunshine! Get out there and enjoy ut while you can!


----------



## Bprice1031

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 294411
> Getting bigger and starting to turn on I think. Orange seems to be the color here today.


Keep it up, you're the only one that seems to be having any success today.


----------



## Outasync

So far 14 crappie only 2 keepers. 6 bluegill and 3 perch on skeeter


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s been super slow but catching some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Wh


bobberbucket said:


> It’s been super slow but catching some.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[
> How many times do I have to tell you to stop taking my pink pole


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Another day at old state park. 5ft deep. On waxworms


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> Another day at old state park. 5ft deep. On waxworms
> View attachment 294459


Has the fox been around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Skivvyskiv said:


> Another day at old state park. 5ft deep. On waxworms
> View attachment 294459


Nice


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I'm seeing the fox tracks every morning. But I haven't seen the fox in about two weeks. I was seeing it on mud lake everyday in the afternoon. Mud lake ice is very thin now so I've been at osp for 10 days now


----------



## bobberbucket

Today looks like a toss up Yesterday was pretty tough for me out there only caught around 15 fish and maybe 2 of them were keepers. One rock bass one little perch the rest were crappie. 
Didn’t get out on the water till after 10 ice was 5-6” shore line was firm and the lake was singing! Met up with 
Viking who was already out we made our way to a known spot with some structure. 

There were plenty of fish around they would race up look at the bait same story most wouldn’t take I tried everything it’s funny cause they would fly up after everything and then not hit. After a couple hours of that Viking decided to go do some prospecting for fish elsewhere I stayed where I was I probably should have went prospecting too but I wasn’t feeling dragging around. 

Saw and talked to a lot of folks out enjoying the lake yesterday ran into kayakcrazy out there it was very nice to meet you! Hopefully you were more successful than I was. 
























Hopefully today is more productive! I’ll be headed out later this morning unsure of where yet maybe I need a chance of scenery. . Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the snow made the drag out suck and the wind made setup a pain.  But I caught one on the first drop and then another just now so maybe it’s going to be a good day! ice is nearly 7” where I’m setup the snow just switched to rain. Hopefully it’s gone by the time I leave.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

Hey Bob-b! You been fishing off the new Mog ramp? Trying any of those maribou "catchers"??
I drove by to see it yesterday(right after blasting the salt/mud off my truck!) That pea gravel is not cutting it, starting to look like a Jr. Lansinger Rd! Couple more freeze n thaws, mud and pothole city! Why the heck didn't they pave it?? Now another road which will need constant attention and $$$! Good luck out there, looking like Mother Nature will be dragging out her fat sister to sing for us!!


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Hey Bob-b! You been fishing off the new Mog ramp? Trying any of those maribou "catchers"??
> I drove by to see it yesterday(right after blasting the salt/mud off my truck!) That pea gravel is not cutting it, starting to look like a Jr. Lansinger Rd! Couple more freeze n thaws, mud and pothole city! Why the heck didn't they pave it?? Now another road which will need constant attention and $$$! Good luck out there, looking like Mother Nature will be dragging out her fat sister to sing for us!!


I’ve been using some of the Marabou fish catchers but some smaller store bought versions. Not nearly as good as the custom ones you hooked me up with! Just caught this guy on a smaller store bought version. I was out of the new ramp yesterday it was super busy I was surprised for a Tuesday. I like the new ramp I’d like it better if they took the dang cable down! 

Yeah the fat lady is coming for sure I’m gonna have a new baby here in less than 7 days and I’ve got lots of work obligations coming up so I guess it’s a good time for her to start singing. Then I can put them special fish catchers back to work for the ice out bite! 

!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

How's the ice holding


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> How's the ice holding


Fine for now nearly 7”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Still catching but it’s pretty slow.

For the record CJ stone ties the deadliest Marabou jigs I’ve ever fished with in open water! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

How deep y'all fishing


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> How deep y'all fishing


I’m fishing 16 feet deep down in 20 foot of water. I’m loaded from 10ft to the bottom they are just picky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Still getting a few keeper Gil’s but I think the bigger crappie are starting to turn on. 3 of these in the last 5 min. I need em bout 3” bigger....


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Still catching but it’s pretty slow.
> 
> For the record CJ stone ties the deadliest Marabou jigs I’ve ever fished with in open water!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that picture an ad for Otter shacks?


----------



## Skivvyskiv

They were practically jumping out of the hole during the snow storm, when the snow stopped the fish stopped . Mud lake was about 3.5"-4" super slushy


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I ended up with 10 keeper crappies and some keeper gills at skeeter today. No eyes. Bite was best at dusk and after. Perch buckshot spoon with minnow heads. Tungsten jigs with maggots/waxies. Drag sucked in the snow and even worse coming back in the slush.


----------



## BudIce

How was the shore ice walking in? I fished south of causeway yesterday only one crappie one perch. Marked a lot just no takers. I should've gone today, I can't fish until Tuesday now.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Shore ice was good. Should be ok early tomorrow. I was on the south end.


----------



## BudIce

Cool, thanks for the response. I hope it can hold thru the weekend. Good luck to anyone heading out tomorrow.


----------



## bobberbucket

Today looks pretty decent I’m not really digging the west wind too much. I’m sure I can find somewhere to tuck out of it. The ice yesterday was a good 5.5- almost 7” in some spots Bet it’s pretty slushy out there. 

Fishing started out ok yesterday but after the rain showed up they really slowed down. I called it quits around 3 normally I would have stayed till around dark but the fish weren’t feeling it and neither was I. Broke my reel on my favorite pink rod yesterday that seriously bummed me out.... Now I gotta hunt down a proper matching pink reel to put on it. 

I’ll probably head out somewhere later this morning not sure where yet just hoping I can get on a decent bite that stays biting today. Best of luck to those headed out today!

Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

Hey BB, you still have time to join me THERE WILL BE FISH!!!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> Hey BB, you still have time to join me THERE WILL BE FISH!!!!!!!


If i decide to head that way I’ll shoot you a text. I really should stick close to home but when you say THERE WILL BE FISH!! Like that my ears start to go up! it’s ridiculously hard to pass up fish & good company!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I hope you all get on some fish today. Enjoy the sunshine and don't forget your shades.


----------



## Muddy

Hey BB-good luck with the new son. Thanks for all the photos and stories from your ice season. I always enjoy reading your reports. Is this the first year that your thread made it all winter without getting locked down or someone getting banned?


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> Hey BB-good luck with the new son. Thanks for all the photos and stories from your ice season. I always enjoy reading your reports. Is this the first year that your thread made it all winter without getting locked down or someone getting banned?


Shhhh Winters not over yet but yeah I think we’re going for a record here! I’m glad you enjoy the thread. Thanks for the wishes of good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m out Enjoying the Weather exploring some today lots of lookers no takers yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> Winters not over yet but yeah I think we’re going for a record here!


I was thinking the same thing this morning. I hope you guys can finish this ice season with this thread.
Since we have no ice and everything is flooded down here, I enjoy this thread and look forward to the pics everyday.


----------



## bobberbucket

I probably should have went and joined Viking but these are perfect exploring conditions. So far I’ve has been 5-6.5” shore is a little rough there’s a little water on top 1.5” slush also but the drag is pretty nice still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Took me awhile to get a program a gold #6 thinwire hook and minnow head has caught 4 in a row maybe the want it simple today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan

crappiedude said:


> I was thinking the same thing this morning. I hope you guys can finish this ice season with this thread.
> Since we have no ice and everything is flooded down here, I enjoy this thread and look forward to the pics everyday.


Agreed. This thread = EPIC WIN


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I tried to get on mud lake but it wasn't possible even with an 8ft. Plank. So I'm back to old st park. A guy next to me caught 10 red-ears that made my fish look pathetic


----------



## set-the-drag

Come on spring!! I'm done with this limbo crap needs warm ups and them crappie come in the shallows so I can sit on my boat


----------



## madm0j0

That looks like mogadore!! Is lansinger rd open or did you pull all that way? And how's the ice there? Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Only managed 11 perch 5 were nice the rest were 6-7” Really enjoyed the sunshine out there! Found a nice area out of the wind Shore ice wasn’t bad ice was 5-6.5” little slush on top on the way out. But it was freezing up on the way in it was more crunchy than slushy. Fished 15 fow switched to the electric perch with a minnow head they liked it better that the gold hook. I wasn’t marking a ton of fish but whenever one would look They weren’t to hard to talk into it. 

Glad to hear so many people are enjoying the thread I really enjoy fishing in the winter posting & my daily adventures and talking with yall about it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

madm0j0 said:


> That looks like mogadore!! Is lansinger rd open or did you pull all that way? And how's the ice there? Thanks for sharing!!!


I pulled from ticknor it Was 5-6” in the lansinger area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Today doesn’t look bad it actually looks sorta fishy. Depending on how much a rain we get with the warm temps the ice may just hold on. If it does the forecast looks like ice fishing will continue! I’m starting to get the feeling that there might just be a little March ice fishing this year. Ohio ice in March is some of the hottest ice fishing ever! 
If it happens get ready to see piles of slabs and pictures of slobs!! 

I may head out for a few hours today. I’ve got some things to do late this afternoon so I won’t have a ton of time to fish. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! 
Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Go get 'em and stay safe out there. Don't need any safety shame.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Go get 'em and stay safe out. Don't need any safety shame.


No safety same for this guy! If I even remotely think I’m gonna get wet somewhere I’m out I’ll find another area. 

Luckily None of the ice I was on yesterday was remotely scary! 

I put my spud on the sled the whole way in yesterday . Normally i would spud the whole way back especially with the sloppy conditions. But I thoroughly checked it on my way out and didn’t deviate from my path on the way back. I felt comfortable doing so because I knew exactly how much ice I was working with and conditions were actually improving as the day came to a close. Picked up the spud again when I got within 50 yards of shore to ensure myself dry legs when I got off shore was firm walked right off zero issues. 
I’m sure I’ll be spudding the entire time from here on out after this warm rain that good shore ice will be gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

What a difference a year makes! Facebook memories says I was out slinging plastics and Marabou out of a boat. That was tons of fun an all but I’m way happier that the lake is still frozen!

Edit: I was wrong it was 2 years ago. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I can't wait to get on the water in a couple weeks I'm going to get my jig in sooo many mouths..... Its gonna be a massacre


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

set-the-drag said:


> I can't wait to get on the water in a couple weeks I'm going to get my jig in sooo many mouths..... Its gonna be a massacre


 There will be ice we’ll into March up to April. In NE Ohio anyway.


----------



## set-the-drag

La la Lal la la la la (ears plugged) la la la la I didn't hear that


----------



## bobberbucket

Lmao! You guys! I’m headed to the lake now I’ll have a first hand conditions report shortly!#Icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Shore ice was looking a little rough but had no trouble finding a spot to step out. Spudded out just poked a hole 200 yards out standing on 5.5 “ several other people out fishing today as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

They just want to look at the minnow but they aren’t hesitant about the pinmin & waxworm. On the board!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Super nice day out here! It’s totally not necessary for me to have my shack up but I like the shade sometimes and I like privacy. Nobody knows if your catching if they can’t see you . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Super nice day out here! It’s totally not necessary for me to have my shack up but I like the shade sometimes and I like privacy. Nobody knows if your catching if they can’t see you .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The shack is like a cooler. It helps keep the beer cold.


----------



## bobberbucket

Today looks like it will be a decent day out there for everybody. Look at those low temps for next week. Really looking like ice fishing will continue! 

So yesterday I headed out on the lake to a known spot and there were fish there but they were very cautious I only caught 4 fish and that was in the first 20 minutes I didn’t get on the water till after 12 so maybe I just missed the morning bite. 

A little while after I got out kayackcrazy came out and then not long after that flyphisheman came out . I had a great time fishing with those guys even tho there wasn’t much catching going on! 

We took a little walk across the lake looking for more productive fishing but that didn’t really pan out. The ice overall was in good shape found a few soft dangerous areas with my spud. The areas were visibly dangerous as the ice was not the same color as the rest of the ice. 

All in all it was a great few hours out on the lake made some new friends hope to get out fishing with you guys again in the future! 

Best of luck to all those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks! Looking forward to seeing some fish porn!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabattICE50

Went out to lake Medina yesterday late afternoon with my 14 year old son to catch the night bite. Unfortunately the edges are very thin, spud was going in on first hit for about 300 yards. I found a spot that I was able to get on but the ice was only 2”. 

Long story short I took this opportunity as a great teaching situation for my son, “don’t take the risk on sketchy ice, it’s just not worth it”. 

So if anyone is heading out to lake Medina please be very cautious.

Have a great weekend


----------



## bobberbucket

Awfully quiet anyone make it out today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

Bprice1031 said:


> The shack is like a cooler. It helps keep the beer cold.


Take your auger, drill a few holes, not quite all the way through the ice, scoop out the chips/shavings, insert beer cans/bottles, cover with The removed ice chips/shavings. Repeat as needed. May want to mark your so called cooler holes so you don't lose track of where your beer is located.


----------



## Maplehick

GPS is your friend. Now I know how a squirrel feels. Lol

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maplehick said:


> GPS is your friend. Now I know how a squirrel feels. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayakcrazy

Spent the day once again at beautiful Mogadore Reservoir. It was slow in the beginning but once it started to rain the perch turned on. I only caught one perch under 9 inches. Most of them were between 10 and 11 in and one went 12 and a half. It was a very soft bite. They were not aggressive until you set the hook. Bobberbucket these were the perch that we have been seeking! Sorry you weren't there today. Surprisingly the ice was still in decent condition when I came off around 7. Hope everyone else that went out today had an equally good day.


----------



## bobberbucket

kayakcrazy said:


> Spent the day once again at beautiful Mogadore Reservoir. It was slow in the beginning but once it started to rain the perch turned on. I only caught one perch under 9 inches. Most of them were between 10 and 11 in and one went 12 and a half. It was a very soft bite. They were not aggressive until you set the hook. Bobberbucket these were the perch that we have been seeking! Sorry you weren't there today. Surprisingly the ice was still in decent condition when I came off around 7. Hope everyone else that went out today had an equally good day.


 Man that’s awesome!!! I’m glad some of those toads decided to come out and play for ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Look at that big 50 yuck yuck yuck! But then the future doesn’t look to bad. Fishing might get limited to certain lakes and certain areas. But I’m still feeling like icefishing in the NE will continue for at least a couple weeks.

I’m hoping to get our somewhere tomorrow before my new addition arrives on Tuesday. hopefully I won’t need a plank but if I do I’ll be prepared. 

Best of luck to anyone headed out today!   I look forward to reading some reports and seeing some fish porn! Stay safe out there! 

Positive vibes& lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The more I listen to the wind howling out there if any is going out there they better have a dang good anchor strategy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> The more I listen to the wind howling


I was wondering if you guys were getting this wind up there. It's going to be gusting up to 45/50 mph down here. I hope it doesn't mess your ice up too bad.
Be safe everyone.


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s gonna do some damage to the ice for sure. Hopefully the shore Ice will hold in protected areas  I wish I were out there today not just for the fish but to observe the changing conditions. I’ve seen lakes do some strange things on a warm up and high winds! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

There’s so much in play right now. It’s 55 degrees super windy. Looks like we’re not going to get a bunch of rain. But the sunshine is starting to blaze out there and that’s not gonna help things. Good news is we should be back below freezing by 7 that will help preserve what’s left after the blow.


----------



## DBV

Already 39 degrees in Amherst, but super windy. Cold tonight.


----------



## c. j. stone

Anyone who "chances" icing in these conditions should have a brain exam!(I Know, Someone will report they were out!) Now a visit to a spillway(always, twisted??) just might sauve the itch(be alert for increased-sudden flows from ice melt above the dams if you go)!


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Anyone who "chances" icing in these conditions should have a brain exam!(I Know, Someone will report they were out!) Now a visit to a spillway(always, twisted??) just might sauve the itch(be alert for increased-sudden flows from ice melt above the dams if you go)!


I’ll be icing in the morning!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Might take a long board or two wet boots and a skinned knee to get on but I’m going.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Just drove over ladue and seen a lot of open water I think it's not going to hold around here


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m sure there will be soft water fishing opportunities opening up all over. However it’s still going to be awhile for before the boats will be fishing all over there’s still a lot of ice out there. It’s fixing to get cold again but our days ice fishing are numbered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We will survive this to ice fish again, I will find fishable ice tomorrow also, especially after the last three days of fishing I have had with some great people. Something I will always remember, just flat out fanastic fishing they where on fire


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

My pond went from ice yesterday to white capping today be careful!!!


----------



## Bass-N-Buck

Facebook ice group is pretty interesting today.... Hahaha


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass-N-Buck said:


> Facebook ice group is pretty interesting today.... Hahaha


It’s all fun and games till someone tags their wife into the convo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Man I was gonna hang it up this weekend but dayum!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I was gonna post upcoming single digit temps but still can’t upload files.


----------



## bobberbucket

Yep this party is going on into March!  It’s nice to know the wind and cold temps will handle any water or slush out there. Should be smooth pulling tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This storm was supposed to ruin us. It might just help extend our season! And now we wait...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

What? No early morning weather report!!! You’re slacking BB.


----------



## joekacz

Lewzer said:


> What? No early morning weather report!!! You’re slacking BB.


Could be a "DADDY" again,you never know.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll admit it I was slacking this morning.. At lest the wind has settled some and should be getting better as the day gos on. 

I’ll be headed out later this morning for my last trip before my new arrival. Hopefully some fish want to play today. I’ll be interested in how conditions changed with all this wind and weather. Best of luck to anyone else headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter

my farm pond [about 2ac] was froze sunday morning, its now white capping.


----------



## johnboy111711

What did I miss this weekend? what happened on Facebook?


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> What did I miss this weekend? what happened on Facebook?


It was super amusing you missed out you should have hung around that convo longer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

West Branch was super wet on top yesterday afternoon. It really froze up compared to last weekend but the water level dropped about 2' so I wouldn't trust the ice there.

Nimi was open north of the C-1 ramp yesterday afternoon and was white capping. It was still froze out in the middle and everywhere south of the oil wells to the dam. Culvert bay was open about 1/3 with the remainder still frozen.

The bay behind the bridge at Eddies was wide open. Almost kayak time to get the early lm once the warm runoff starts flowing in from Camp Y Noah.


----------



## c. j. stone

Dave might be somewhere in a "waiting room"!! Anyways, I looked at a fishing map of Mogadore. Shows depths to 9 ft in Ticknor Bay!! Thinking that bay is about as "protected as it gets from the howling wind-and everyone has been walking over a BUNCH of fish to get to deeper waters! "LIL East Harbor", maybe??
By the way, I sent an email to Div 3 asking if they can get something besides "pea gravel" on the new launch road! Already resembling a jr Lansinger Rd!! Wait til it thaws, you'll need four wheel drive just to get in and out! Waiting for their reply.....
(Dam, that Red Chevy in the ad below is one sharp lookin "chine"!)


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Dave might be somewhere in a "waiting room"!! Anyways, I looked at a fishing map of Mogadore. Shows depths to 9 ft in Ticknor Bay!! Thinking that bay is about as "protected as it gets from the howling wind-and everyone has been walking over a BUNCH of fish to get to deeper waters! "LIL East Harbor", maybe??
> By the way, I sent an email to Div 3 asking if they can get something besides "pea gravel" on the new launch road! Already resembling a jr Lansinger Rd!! Wait til it thaws, you'll need four wheel drive just to get in and out! Waiting for their reply.....
> (Dam, that Red Chevy in the ad below is one sharp lookin "chine"!)


I’m not gonna be in the waiting room tomorrow I’ll be front row for the gut show but it’s not my first time so I know what to expect. I’m headed to the lake as I type this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’m not gonna be in the waiting room tomorrow I’ll be front row for the gut show but it’s not my first time so I know what to expect. I’m headed to the lake as I type this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Posting and driving is illegal. 

Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Posting and driving is illegal.
> 
> Lol


If it makes you feel better I’m almost to the ramp .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Shore ice is pretty trashy but I didn’t need a board to hop on I’ll give an exact thickness shortly. If your a big guy id say you’ll need a board to get on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This is NO place for Rookies! Open holes throughout the channel and other areas of the lake I’m carefully making my way to the area I want to fish but I’m not even sure it’s possible. If your not very experienced,nuts or don’t have a brass set don’t come to mogadore. Very very treacherous Ice conditions where I am. Saw some truck in the lot team OGF sticker so someone else is here not sure about the conditions where they are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Made my way down the channel to lansinger area sitting on 5” the journey here was tense. Definitely wasn’t expecting to find huge man eating holes and tons of big moving wet cracks. Every move I made I thought about twice on the way down here. I’ve encountered ice thickness ranging from 3”-5.5”. Lots of open huge open holes and also lots of open water towards 43. The wind is making this baby snap crackle and pop! Hopefully some fish wanna play!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

The west end of WBranch is open from Knapp road about a half mile out into the main lake, and east of RSprings is all open out toward the middle , but all bays are locked up. Some open spots like at mogadore out off shore this morning. Not going that way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

On the board! They must know I’m not keeping today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

They got the feed bag on! That wind sounds like it’s ripping the ice apart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hopefully it heals back up with the temps next few days


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Overnight Teen and single digit lows for the next two weeks. The ice isn’t going anywhere soon..... bring it.


----------



## guppygill

bobberbucket said:


> They got the feed bag on! That wind sounds like it’s ripping the ice apart!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Bobber, you didn’t have any trouble downloading your pics like everyone else has? Did you do something different?


----------



## bobberbucket

guppygill said:


> Hey Bobber, you didn’t have any trouble downloading your pics like everyone else has? Did you do something different?



















No trouble here I’m using my Tapatalk app from my IPhone to post as I always do. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s creepy down here with the road being closed like a ghost town. Anyone who’s ever fished here knows how busy that little dirt road was. So weird without anyone around. I like it . But it’s sorta creepy usually I’m watching my truck so it’s not broken into 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s also creepy because there’s not trash and propane tanks laying everywhere! I almost don’t recognize the place!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Annd something huge just ran off with the pimple I bought this morning!   Perch are still banging decent tho.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Maybe a friendly catfish wanted to come visit you in your shanty!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Maybe a friendly catfish wanted to come visit you in your shanty!!!!


He can have that pimple!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Lol


----------



## kit carson

Got ahold of a big fat this weekend at.mosquito, they said it was a silver cat never seen one. It was over 25lbs. One of the best fights I ever had.


----------



## johnboy111711

silver cats are just channel cats


----------



## johnboy111711

BB stay safe out there!


----------



## bobberbucket

I guess I’m a chubby chaser cause I’m loving these chubby girls today! They must know I’m not keeping cause they are slammin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s still gonna be AWHILE before you’ll be BUSTING OUT THEM BASS BOATS BOYS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> BB stay safe out there!


I’m not talking anymore chances today if I can’t get out of here the way I came. I’m going to shore and dragging up the road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

They are all about that northland electric perch tipped with anything! Getting a few on the gold hook and slip bobber as well! 15 fow soft bottom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Those are some fine looking perch, have a safe return trip today, and well wishes for tomorrows little one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayakcrazy

BobberBucket it looks like they are still there and in the mood. Great pics. Well done bud!


----------



## bobberbucket

Got off the ice alright even tho conditions were worse when I came in. Very large open areas, large wet soft crack in the ticknor bay. In the channel lots of open holes huge ones. 

Ice was 3-5.5” lots of dange zones caught around (
45-50 perch from 7–12” they were on it today hit anything you dropped on them! Anyone headed out be very very cautious!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

When I say it’s sketchy out there I mean if I were to head out right now I’d turn back! There’s serious changes going on out there. It’s was dangerous going out and it was twice as bad coming in. I’m not saying it’s over by a long shot but I’m saying don’t be going out of ticknor tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addicted to fish

bobberbucket said:


> Got off the ice alright even tho conditions were worse when I came in. Very large open areas, large wet soft crack in the ticknor bay. In the channel lots of open holes huge ones.
> 
> Ice was 3-5.5” lots of dange zones caught around (
> 45-50 perch from 7–12” they were on it today hit anything you dropped on them! Anyone headed out be very very cautious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job today with those perch! Congratulations and good luck tomorrow! I’m sure she’s glad you made it off the ice safe today .


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> When I say it’s sketchy out there I mean if I were to head out right now I’d turn back! There’s serious changes going on out there. It’s was dangerous going out and it was twice as bad coming in. I’m not saying it’s over by a long shot but I’m saying don’t be going out of ticknor tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Luck to you and Mrs.BB tomorrow.God Bless your whole family and that "NEW ARRIVAL".Keep us informed and maybe a pic of the baby.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Good Luck to you and Mrs.BB tomorrow.God Bless your whole family and that "NEW ARRIVAL".Keep us informed and maybe a pic of the baby.


Thanks joe! There will be a picture! and maybe a celebratory cigar and some Bourbon that won’t be pictured! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep

Thanks Bud for leading the way and making all land lubbers jealous. Congratulations on the Lil bambino and lets hope we can all get on safe ice one more time.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well it looks fishy out there. We all know What I’ll be doing today... Best of luck to anyone headed out today spud spud spud and play attention!







. I took a picture of this big open crack/hole on the way out yesterday on the way back in it had doubled in size. 

Thank you everyone for the well wishes for our new arrival coming here in a few hours my wife and I appreciate it!!! 

Hope whoever gets out today knocks the snot out of them! Positive vibes&lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

addicted to fish said:


> I’m sure she’s glad you made it off the ice safe today .


Thanks! Funny you mention that I posted some pictures of the ice conditions on Facebook yesterday. Wasn’t very long before my phone was ringing! It was the wife giving me a lecture about not dying. 
It went something like this “I saw your pictures should you even be out there? seriously David don’t be stupid” blah blah blah  when I got home I wasn’t sure If I was gonna get kissed or slapped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks! Funny you mention that I posted some pictures of the ice conditions on Facebook yesterday. Wasn’t very long before my phone was ringing! It was the wife giving me a lecture about not dying.
> It went something like this “I saw your pictures should you even be out there? seriously David don’t be stupid” blah blah blah  when I got home I wasn’t sure If I was gonna get kissed or slapped!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with a good "SLAPPING" every once in a while.I gotta side with the Mrs.on this one.Today you give her a BIG SMOOCH from all of us.Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Nothing wrong with a good "SLAPPING" every once in a while.I gotta side with the Mrs.on this one.Today you give her a BIG SMOOCH from all of us.Good Luck and God Bless.


Will do! I’m not gonna lie 30 seconds in to the phone conversation she sounded like Charlie Browns school teacher!. I shaved for the first time since September yesterday in preparation for getting a good smack! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks! Funny you mention that I posted some pictures of the ice conditions on Facebook yesterday. Wasn’t very long before my phone was ringing! It was the wife giving me a lecture about not dying.
> It went something like this “I saw your pictures should you even be out there? seriously David don’t be stupid” blah blah blah  when I got home I wasn’t sure If I was gonna get kissed or slapped!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously she wasn't too upset with because she was talking you. It's when you get the silent treatment, that's when you're really in trouble.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Obviously she wasn't too upset with because she was talking you. It's when you get the silent treatment, that's when you're really in trouble.


My wife knows I love the silence she wouldn’t reward me with the silent treatment!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

bobberbucket said:


> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made my way down the channel to lansinger area sitting on 5” the journey here was tense. Definitely wasn’t expecting to find huge man eating holes and tons of big moving wet cracks. Every move I made I thought about twice on the way down here. I’ve encountered ice thickness ranging from 3”-5.5”. Lots of open huge open holes and also lots of open water towards 43. The wind is making this baby snap crackle and pop! Hopefully some fish wanna play!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW, Dave, EXTreme! Hope you put out some "bread crumbs"(or sprayed paint!) to find your way back!! That breakthru at the ramp was ME last Friday, had my tall rubber boots on thankfully! The first open water spot pic at the north edge of the bay coming into the main lake is exactly where I Was fishing! U da man!!


----------



## c. j. stone

c. j. stone said:


> I drove by to see it yesterday(right after blasting the salt/mud off my truck!) That pea gravel is not cutting it, starting to look like a Jr. Lansinger Rd! Couple more freeze n thaws, mud and pothole city! Why the heck didn't they pave it?? Now another road which will need constant attention and $$$! Good luck out there, looking like Mother Nature will be dragging out her fat sister to sing for us!!


i sent note to DNR abt the road conditions hoping to get another layer of gravel put down to the parking lot before the Spring thaw which will be a quagmire. This is what was replied: (Apparently, for this project, they did not have funds available to pave it like they did at the Wft Waterloo ramp!)

"Thanks for the note. We appreciate the positive feedback about the Ticknor Road ramp project and are glad you think highly of it. Regarding the entrance road; we certainly will keep an eye on things as the last thing we want is for it to turn into a Lansinger Road “junior”. However, it is important to note that under the gravel that we applied is an improved road surface (old pavement in decent enough shape to act as a base but not so good as to have just left alone). We realize we might need to occasionally level and grade gravel and likely apply additional stone over time; however we do not think it will get muddy and severely potholed – at least not in the reasonable near term. We will keep our eye on it for sure and react accordingly. One nice thing is that it is only a fraction of the length of Lansinger, so if we had to do something more substantial in the future, it likely wouldn’t be quite so insurmountable as Lansinger was.
As I’m sure you are aware, with Mogadore being an electric only lake, we are not about to use our larger “pot” of funds (fraction of gasoline tax) that we have available for access projects on motorized boat lakes. This restriction substantially reduces our ability to do “big” things at Mogadore. That ramp was constructed using solely our internal staff and resources and we are proud to have been able to provide what will hopefully be a much more serviceable ramp to Mogadore anglers.
Thanks for the feedback and hopefully that note about the substantial road base alleviates some of your concern."


----------



## bobberbucket

There’s been some delays but it’s about to go down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shomethacrappies

bobberbucket said:


> There’s been some delays but it’s about to go down!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just stopped in the waiting room looking for you


----------



## bobberbucket

shomethacrappies said:


> I just stopped in the waiting room looking for you


I’m back here waiting for the show to start! I’ll be here for a couple days tho I’ll text ya when We get a room. My parents were probably sitting out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Keep the outfit for snow camo or painting ceilings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Waylon born 12:36 pm he and his mother are doing well! Our hearts are full and our family is complete!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mach1cj

Congrats BB, and Mom.


----------



## kit carson

Awesome buddy congratulations to you all, make sure he gets a fl-8 vexilar for his first birthday.


----------



## BrodyC

Congrats BB and Mom! 
Glad to hear everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## Shad Rap

The wait is now over...congrats!


----------



## set-the-drag

Well done congratulations! Now you have a equipment hauler/fish cleaner lol


----------



## crappiedude

Congrats on the new addition


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Congrats man!


----------



## joekacz

Congrats to mom and dad!


----------



## Dave_E

"That baby's not that big. You're holding it out toward the camera."
"I never keep babies, I always practice catch and release because I'm a sportsman."
"I can tell by the picture you're in the birthing unit. You didn't keep more than your limit did you?"


Congrats!


----------



## bobberbucket

Dave_E said:


> "That baby's not that big. You're holding it out toward the camera."
> "I never keep babies, I always practice catch and release because I'm a sportsman."
> "I can tell by the picture you're in the birthing unit. You didn't keep more than your limit did you?"
> 
> 
> Congrats!


  I laughed really loud at that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Thank you everyone for the well wishes and congratulations!!

Everyone is doing well and I wonder if I can sneak out for the night bite.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

bobberbucket said:


> Thank you everyone for the well wishes and congratulations!!
> 
> Everyone is doing well and I wonder if I can sneak out for the night bite....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured you had your ice picks on under that gown!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> I figured you had your ice picks on under that gown!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Safety first I don’t go to the mail box without my spud and picks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

Congratulations to you and the wife!!!! You picked a very special day. I'll celebrate my birthday today with an extra toast to the newest member of the Pisces family. God bless to you and family!


----------



## addicted to fish

bobberbucket said:


> Waylon born 12:36 pm he and his mother are doing well! Our hearts are full and our family is complete!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude that is totally awesome! Congrats. Lookes like he’ll be ready for the ice in about four years or sooner lol! Hope to meet someday on the water. I’ll make sure I got a stogie and some good bourbon. And a Uber!I will let you know if I get some perchies on the ice Saturday .get some rest your gonna need it!


----------



## Workingman

Congrats on the "little baby bobber"! 
Enjoy and take good care of your wife!


----------



## crappie4me

way to go bb and Mrs bb...that's a keeper for sure!


----------



## Fish2Win

Congrats buddy!! My son looks great. Take good care of him.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Congrats buddy!! My son looks great. Take good care of him.


 Will do make sure you come pay this bill!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

Fish2Win said:


> Congrats buddy!! My son looks great. Take good care of him.


Lol...I take it you guys know one another well...


----------



## Kevin05

Try to pay them in perch and carppie fillets. I figure that’s what you told your wife you were doing this ice season. And maybe one of your secret spots. Lol. congrats.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Congrats! Glad everything went well!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen. The weather is looking sorta fishy I herd from few who were out on the ice yesterday. Those who I talked to said the bite was pretty good. 

Update Waylon & momma continue to do well. Hopefully they can come home by Friday. 










It’s doubtful I’ll make it out today but I am 
Not ruling out the possibility that I may sneak out for a couple hours! If I do I’ll post a report. Best of luck to anyone headed out today! 

Positive vibes& lips on hooks!


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## Daego Doug

congrats on the addition


----------



## Full_Choke

Fish Ohio - KEEPER !


----------



## bobberbucket

CHILLY CHILLY OUT THERE! Bet it’s making a lil ice & from the looks of the forecast it will be making some more. I know we’re all chomping at the bit for some of that epic March ice fishing! 

Today looks pretty decent doubtful I’ll get out but you never know about me. Anyone headed out today better pay attention I’m sure lots of areas that were open are skimming back over. If we end up with a little snow on top there will be hidden death traps everywhere. Spud, Spud,Spud if ya wanna stay dry.

Best of luck to anyone headed out today! Hopefully there will be some reports and fish porn. 

Positive vibes &lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Looks like they fixed the upload issue


----------



## flyphisherman

Morning bite was AWESOME.......then it all just mellowed out.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> CHILLY CHILLY OUT THERE! Bet it’s making a lil ice & from the looks of the forecast it will be making some more. I know we’re all chomping at the bit for some of that epic March ice fishing!
> 
> Today looks pretty decent doubtful I’ll get out but you never know about me. Anyone headed out today better pay attention I’m sure lots of areas that were open are skimming back over. If we end up with a little snow on top there will be hidden death traps everywhere. Spud, Spud,Spud if ya wanna stay dry.
> 
> Best of luck to anyone headed out today! Hopefully there will be some reports and fish porn.
> 
> Positive vibes &lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting later and later with your daily weather reports, someone must be keeping you up at night.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Getting later and later with your daily weather reports, someone must be keeping you up at night.


You sleep when they sleep or you don’t sleep!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> Morning bite was AWESOME.......then it all just mellowed out.


Right on!! Great pictures!!! I totally forgot to text you back yesterday!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Congrats Dave!


----------



## doegirl

bobberbucket said:


> CHILLY CHILLY OUT THERE! Bet it’s making a lil ice & from the looks of the forecast it will be making some more. I know we’re all chomping at the bit for some of that epic March ice fishing!
> 
> Today looks pretty decent doubtful I’ll get out but you never know about me. Anyone headed out today better pay attention I’m sure lots of areas that were open are skimming back over. If we end up with a little snow on top there will be hidden death traps everywhere. Spud, Spud,Spud if ya wanna stay dry.
> 
> Best of luck to anyone headed out today! Hopefully there will be some reports and fish porn.
> 
> Positive vibes &lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That snow storm Sunday could be the party pooper. The guesstimates are still all over the map between 3-9 inches. The most reliable thing about Ohio weather is that it's completely unreliable.


----------



## kit carson

Hopefully the majority of the snow stays north of us

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s the end of February In Ohio in reality if we’re lucky we will icefish 2 weeks into March. If our season were to be extended longer than that it would be sweet but odds of that happening are Slim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Agree 100% 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Whalin' is totally an awesome fishing name! I like how you spelled it differently to keep it low key. I'm sure you're gonna teach that kid to catch some whales.
Congrats again!


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> Whalin' is totally an awesome fishing name! I like how you spelled it differently to keep it low key. I'm sure you're gonna teach that kid to catch some whales.
> Congrats again!


Actually I’m a Waylon Jennings fan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

That's good fishing music right there. Waymores blues is my jam


----------



## bobberbucket

Boy does it look fishy today! Sure does especially since I know I won’t be getting out today. My new little guy will be coming home today! 

Hopefully we get at least two weeks more of ice! ! Life is happening fast right now!
Got some good news the other day! Terrible timing but good news nonetheless. I have to leave Sunday-Friday for work No fishing while I’m living the corporate life. If the ice doesn’t make it two more weeks my season is done. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! I’m sure someone will be out. Looking forward to reading some reports and seeing some fish porn! Positive vibes& lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Hey Bobber have 5 more kids and u will living the handout dream! Plus Add a fake disability and wow u will be living the new blue dream!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Hey Bobber have 5 more kids and u will living the handout dream! Plus Add a fake disability and wow u will be living the new blue dream!


I’m not that guy I pay my own bills. If I have 5 more kids I’ll just be broke. I’ve already done the math between wife the kids and the fishing lifestyle. I’m gonna be working till I’m dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I suppose I could maybe win the lotto. But that would require me to play the lotto and I need that money for important stuff beer&bait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Good man and all true hillbilly’s work! The others well I would get banned if I said what they are!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Good man and all true hillbilly’s work! The others well I would get banned if I said what they are!


Don’t say it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Well the next week or so looks very chilly down here, but sadly a lot of our lakes are in the mid to upper 40’s already so they won’t see anymore ice. 

I’ve never liked winter but since I started ice fishing I can’t wait for the deep freeze. But if it’s gonna be cold and I don’t get any ice it’s just pointless to me lol. 

I am glad the rest of you northern folks get to get out still so I can see how it’s done. 

Now I just gotta wait for the lake levels to drop so I can get into the spillways and catch some crappies!


----------



## HappySnag

bobberbucket said:


> I suppose I could maybe win the lotto. But that would require me to play the lotto and I need that money for important stuff beer&bait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you looking for job you fined job.
if you looking for money you find money.
do not play lotery,that is trowing money in garbige.
300 milion has to loose to 1 win. piur scam.


----------



## bobberbucket

HappySnag said:


> if you looking for job you fined job.
> if you looking for money you find money.
> do not play lotery,that is trowing money in garbige.
> 300 milion has to loose to 1 win. piur scam.


Stop crushing my dreams! Winning the lottery has be my long term retirement plan forever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

HappySnag said:


> if you looking for job you fined job.
> if you looking for money you find money.
> do not play lotery,that is trowing money in garbige.
> 300 milion has to loose to 1 win. piur scam.


Someone has to win it.


----------



## kit carson

Awful quiet out there no one fishing today????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Awful quiet out there no one fishing today????
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Awful quiet out there no one fishing today????
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Everyone's afraid


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Everyone's afraid


No I know at least 4 guys who were out today. Herd the dammed up little Cuyahoga river was a popular destination for some anglers today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Old state park shoreline melted today while I fished. I had to use the dock to exit the ice. It was 3.5" - 4"


----------



## bobberbucket

Skivvyskiv said:


> Old state park shoreline melted today while I fished. I had to use the dock to exit the ice. It was 3.5" - 4"
> View attachment 295323
> View attachment 295325


I figured that sunshine was doing some damage today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

It will be interesting to see what the ice does in this cold snap that’s coming. The days are longer, and the sun is higher over head. Will this cold snap build much ice or not?


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> It will be interesting to see what the ice does in this cold snap that’s coming. The days are longer, and the sun is higher over head. Will this cold snap build much ice or not?


It will help with preservation of what’s there. As far as building it doubt it will be substantial. Maybe just enough each night to replace what the sun is burning off. The snow is gonna have some effect on things. 

Who knows  it’s Ohio it could get cold and ice end up 10” thick. Or it could end up 60 and raining and boats on the water by Friday. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Ice at a local lake gained an inch overnight. But this smaller lake is pretty protected in a valley. Wind didn’t hurt it much.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sunrise is looking super nice out there this morning ! Today looks pretty darn fishy conditions look very tolerable. Anyone headed out today? 
I’m sure being Saturday the fishable areas will be bustling with fisherman taking advantage of that sweet sweet March ice. 

If the fishing is anything like March fishing of the past the eyes,pig perch,slab crappie,stud gills should all be going nuts for the remainder of the hardwater season! 

Stupid work is going to have me tied up until the 8th momma will probably want me home a couple days. So If there’s still fishable ice on the 11th And I’m available I’ll be on it! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Look forward to seeing some reports & fish porn! 

Positive vibes&lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sure wish you had a chance to join is today hopefully some eyes want to play today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sure wish you had a chance to join is today hopefully some eyes want to play today
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I certainly wish I had time to join you guys! I hope yall put whoopins on them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Going to East Harbor today! Looks like a beautiful day to be on the ice!


----------



## bobberbucket

Everyone remember a month ago ? When all the “Experts “ were hollerin “pack it up it’s over! “ & “ Get the boats out” Where them experts at now?  They are awfully quiet! . Always makes me laugh when some of those guys call themselves diehard ice fisherman when they were swearing its over. The same scary guys who are the last on the ice and first off.  I’m glad they packed it up more ice for the rest of us! Do it up fellas make them couch captains jealous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The naysayers better holler upstairs and have momma bring a fresh hot pocket down to their command center. Flip on some Bill Dance reruns and relax because they’re gonna have some time to kill! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

I do and that happens every year! LOL. The ground hog sure is a good predictor too!!!


----------



## kit carson

Wow couldn't of said it any better, lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I like the know-it-all’s that wish ill fate on you and you’re the dumbass because they say it’s over.... that’s just over the top. Here’s a news flash. Ice fishing isn’t safe anytime.


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody out today? Bobber how is the little man doing everything going good?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Anybody out today? Bobber how is the little man doing everything going good?


The little one is doing well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

You get him a pole yet?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> You get him a pole yet?[/
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s too soon. I ordered him a shotgun instead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaraspook

crappie4me said:


> bb i follow you're winter thread every year like i follow zara on glsm thread all year. you guys are what fishing reports are all about. thanks.(um i will need compensation for my endorsement. one of them stogies will do).


Where do I send my check, crappie4me?  Appreciate your faith and kind words, for sure. Keep in mind those threads we like are the work of many contributors sharing their thoughts. Glad you find GLSM thread worth your time and effort.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looking to be another fishy fishy day! Even better than yesterday in my opinion. I like it nice and cloudy. I know some friends got on some nice ones yesterday. Anyone else do any good? 

I’ll be spending the day getting stuff in order and enjoying my family. I gotta check into my hotel tonight. I’m told I’ll be rooming with some random stranger all week hopefully he’s not a stick in the mud. Hopefully the hotel bar has a good selection . I got the talk from my boss last night his words were “Have fun but not too much fun” 

Best of luck to those headed out today! I expect yall to have a HOT BITE on your hands! Looking forward to seeing some fish porn and reading some great reports! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Well I know I wasn't on ice but it quite perchy out there yesterday.lot of 5 to 6" ones all went back in


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Old state park ice is getting a little bit stronger than yesterday. The shoreline isn't good yet. There was about 10 people there when I left.


----------



## swine

Looks like a good time!


----------



## flyphisherman

The morning bite was EXCELLENT


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice fish porn!! Good to see everyone out doing the thing!. I’m being a good company boy tonight 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice and CHILLY out there!. I bet it’s make in that ice out there right now. I’ll be interested to see how much is actually getting made. Looks kinda fishy out there anyone headed out today? 

I feel bad for my roommate for this trip poor guy I just met yesterday. figured out that I get up at 4am no matter how hard I partied the night before. He was lookin a little rough when I left to go out to the lobby. 

Best of luck to those headed out today looking forward to reading some reports. 
Positive vibes &lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

What's going on guys no one fishing anymore

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Old state park ice got a little messy from the snow.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Can't take it any longer. Headed to Lake ST Clair Wed-Sat. Glad we are getting this cold spell just to firm things up there. I'll let you know how I do when I get back.


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Old state park ice got better


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice! Thanks for the reports! Wish I was able to be home and fishing for this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Nice! Thanks for the reports! Wish I was able to be home and fishing for this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of handouts depend on u Bobber! My float suit works used it at ole state park


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Lots of handouts depend on u Bobber! My float suit works used it at ole state park


My liver hurts from all this “work “


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Headed out somewhere Saturday. Last weekend hit the branch with little success. Had some great solid ice 4-5 inches in a secluded bay. It wouldn’t have been my first choice to fish, but was just looking for the best ice to get on. Fished 6-18ft and hardly marked much. The next couple of days the options should be better. Anyone have eyes on some of the Akron area lakes? Thinking to hit Moggie, Nimi or the branch again (did see a lot of open water on the main lake). PM if you’d like. Don’t want to waste time trying to find a safe place to get on the ice. 

With all of the ups and downs this ice season, pretty happy how it turned out! Didn’t get out as much as I would have liked and have been limited at times on what ice has been good, but you can’t complain getting on in March still.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

It costs money to fish explore is how u find spots! Nimmi is done! This cold snap as of yesterday did not refreeze some open ateas


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Old state park ice is about 4" pretty solid


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Old state park again. Ice is the same as yesterday .


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> My liver hurts from all this “work “
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you recovering in the hospital from working so hard this week?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Are you recovering in the hospital from working so hard this week?


No I just got home. My liver needs a few weeks off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Get put tomorrow for one.last day of ice therapy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> No I just got home. My liver needs a few weeks off!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

What the hell bobber I didn't know you for being a quitter


----------



## BassFishing123

I'm done for the year. I don't want to go swimming anymore this winter.


----------



## Jared august

I feel like skivvyskiv posts the same picture of all them fish but shuffles the sled around to make it look different every time. Just throwin that out there. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

Jared august said:


> I feel like skivvyskiv posts the same picture of all them fish but shuffles the sled around to make it look different every time. Just throwin that out there.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


LOL! The State must be "re-stocking" OSP each week!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Jared august said:


> I feel like skivvyskiv posts the same picture of all them fish but shuffles the sled around to make it look different every time. Just throwin that out there.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


 Nah He’s legit. If you’ve fished Osp enough and know the program it’s easy to fill a sled daily. The only thing he’s not showing is the 100 dink’s he probably had to weed through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared august

bobberbucket said:


> Nah He’s legit. If you’ve fished Osp enough and know the program it’s easy to fill a sled daily. The only thing he’s not showing is the 100 dink’s he probably had to weed through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've fished there before and just havent seen anyone catching that amount every time. Lots of small fish caught. I just thought it looked like the same picture every time that's all. I get hes a catcher not a fisherman. Lol

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Jared august said:


> I've fished there before and just havent seen anyone catching that amount every time. Lots of small fish caught. I just thought it looked like the same picture every time that's all. I get hes a catcher not a fisherman. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Lol I bet he’s there right now filling up that sled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

I 


Jared august said:


> I feel like skivvyskiv posts the same picture of all them fish but shuffles the sled around to make it look different every time. Just throwin that out there.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I am one of his best friends and I know for a fact he is pounding the fish daily.


----------



## Jared august

Let's all take a moment and find common ground here, and take a look at why we really ice fish.























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Beepum19

I fish to get away from the women


----------



## Bass-N-Buck

Well I think I'm going to say it guys.... "And now we wait..." The 2020 ice season can't come soon enough. 100+ pages is pretty good for a thread, hopefully next ice season starts sooner and lasts longer maybe bobbers thread next year will double


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Me and 10-12 old timers have all been catching them every day. Today there was 18 of us all fishing the same spot



































there are lots of bluegill and crappie at osp just waiting to be caught. Lots of little bluegill. Make sure you have plenty of bait!


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s been a great season! I hoped to get out one more but I missed last call and now it’s OVER... Had a great time chatting with everyone while we waited and then while we fished. Big Thanks to everyone who participated!! I’m glad the thread actually made it to the end I had my doubts! Now to think up a clever name for next years thread.

Might bust out my waders on Monday and pitch some jigs. I’ll likely be starting back to work full time Tuesday so fishing is gonna take a back seat for awhile. Best of luck to everyone during the soft water season. I’ll see y’all around when it starts to get chilly!

Positive vibes & lips on hooks .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

I’m glad I was able to participate this year and now that I have officially caught my first fish through the ice, I am HOOKED!

I will enjoy the warm weather and fishing, especially now that I can break the fly rods back out! But I anxiously await the return of hard water season. 

Good luck to everyone This year!


----------



## bobberbucket

You know I could have extended my season. I was offered a job within my company in Minnesota last week I turned it down as it wasn’t the right fit for my family at this time. 

But the manager of that region tried hard to lure me in with pictures of his sweet icehouse with flat screen TVs camera systems fireplace. It was sweet! If I were making the decision for just myself I’d have already been there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> You know I could have extended my season. I was offered a job within my company in Minnesota last week I turned it down as it wasn’t the right fit for my family at this time.
> 
> But the manager of that region tried hard to lure me in with pictures of his sweet icehouse with flat screen TVs camera systems fireplace. It was sweet! If I were making the decision for just myself I’d have already been there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They did their RESEARCH on you.It's like offering a fat kid chocolate cake!!! You know that their ice season is at least 4 months LONG. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> They did their RESEARCH on you.It's like offering a fat kid chocolate cake!!! You know that their ice season is at least 4 months LONG. LOL LOL LOL


It felt like a setup he almost had me! Until he told me how busy he could keep me with snow projects. The idea of mountains of snow from September to May made my decision easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah it's not that cool up there. Buddy moved there 8 years ago for a job and said after the first 2 winters he had enough it got to the point he just hibernates for 4 months it's not the snow its just brutally cold and windy


----------



## Bprice1031

Thanks to all you hard core ice thugs! You all kept me entered throughout the season. Great stories and pictures. Good luck on the soft water.


----------



## kit carson

Thanks bobber for the great thread look forward to getting together next season for some good ice time. This has to rate in my top 5 for being one of the best ice seasons for quality for quantity if fish caught. Don't open water fish anymore to.many grandkids (14) but put enough tastey filets in the freezer to get through till next season. Definately put some serious hours on the ice this season and loved every minute of it (almost). Good luck to everyone and hope to get together with you guys next season. Cleaning my last pile of pigs for the season now. I'm out, later all!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Thanks bobber for the great thread look forward to getting together next season for some good ice time. This has to rate in my top 5 for being one of the best ice seasons for quality for quantity if fish caught. Don't open water fish anymore to.many grandkids (14) but put enough tastey filets in the freezer to get through till next season. Definately put some serious hours on the ice this season and loved every minute of it (almost). Good luck to everyone and hope to get together with you guys next season. Cleaning my last pile of pigs for the season now. I'm out, later all!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Buddy Next season we are gonna give some toothy feeshes some sore jaws! Looking forward too it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Absolutely

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau

Hi all...fairly new with this site..definitely a lot of good information. I cannot figure out how to post a new question or thread?? Anyone help me?


----------



## bobberbucket

Beau said:


> Hi all...fairly new with this site..definitely a lot of good information. I cannot figure out how to post a new question or thread?? Anyone help me?


If your using the Tapatalk app from a mobile device like I am . you’ll want to click the little orange tab in the picture here. If your using a web browser it’s different










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Full_Choke

Beau said:


> Hi all...fairly new with this site..definitely a lot of good information. I cannot figure out how to post a new question or thread?? Anyone help me?


Not sure but you may have to reply to a certain number of existing post before you are granted permission to start a new post.


----------



## joekacz

Beau said:


> Hi all...fairly new with this site..definitely a lot of good information. I cannot figure out how to post a new question or thread?? Anyone help me?


Click on the forum you want to ask a question and click on "post new thread" at the top of the page and follow the instructions.If you start one that is already out there the moderator will let you know and move it to where it belongs.If I can do it so can you.Good Luck.


----------



## chaunc

Congratulations and thank you to all the guys that made my job easy keeping this winter thread open. And to the ones that didn’t , we’ll see you after winter is over. Not letting a few mess up something good for the many. Next season I hope they adhere to the site rules so they can enjoy the Bobber bucket winter thread.


----------

